# Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

Eis que acabou Janeiro!! Um mês bastante generoso, que nos deixou memórias (Quase) inesquecíveis!

No entanto, o tempo não pára...

Que este mês de Fevereiro traga a todos, tanta ou mais fartura que Janeiro!!


*Começo Fevereiro da melhor forma!*

Temperatura nos 11ºC
Vento a 18,5 km/h de S (180º)
Pressão a *995 hPa*


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Tal como tu, também eu começo Fevereiro da melhor forma: 

11ºC
995.2 hPa
16.4 mm acumulados (a estação não faz reset à meia noite, nem eu sei como fazer).


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Possivelmente será um mês parecido com Janeiro mas com um ligeiro aumento da temperatura
Espero que dêe para todos os gostos metereologicos


----------



## Aurélio (1 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

Janeiro foi mais um mês abaixo da média pelo 4ª vez consecutiva.

Espero que fevereiro finalmente seja acima da média ... 

A precipitação de ontem não foi nada de especial, pois foi sempre moderada, e esta manhã sim tivemos aguaceiros fortes !!


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Fev 2009 às 21:14)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................6.4º
T máx.............................15.0º

Precipitação.....................35.8 m/m

Rajada máx de vento.........42.8 Km/h  (02h57m)

Pressão actual.................994 hPa


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 21:17)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*15ºC*
Mínima:*9,5ºC* 

Pressão máxima:*994hpa*
Pressão mínima: *982hpa* 

Rajada máxima:*93km/h SW* (1:51) 

Precipitação total:*40,2mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 21:23)

Extremos do dia 1:

16.2ºC
10.1ºC (mas com hipótese de cair ainda mais)


----------



## storm (1 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Temperatura actual: 10.6ºC


----------



## Acardoso (1 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

boa noite pessoal...

temp max:13.2º


rajada max:54.1km/h

sigo com:

pressao:985.6hpa
vento fraco de E
precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 27.4mm
temp:6.8º
humid:95%
o céu nesta altura esta limpo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.5ºC

T.Minima: 10.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 5.6/8.9ºc precipitação 37.5mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Janeiro foi mais um mês abaixo da média pelo 4ª vez consecutiva.
> 
> Espero que fevereiro finalmente seja acima da média ...



Claramente Aurélio, quando ouvimos na comunicação social, Janeiro foi o mais chuvoso dos últimos 30 anos, só se for acima de Setúbal, porque no Algarve não foi certamente, estamos a viver um Outono/ Inverno mais seco desde da seca de 2004/2005 espero que isto mude em Fevereiro senão enquanto uns vivem o melhor inverno outros vivem o pior Inverno. Espero que a Primavera e as suas trovoadas façam algo aqui no Algarve senão vai ser um ano preocupante para os agricultores de citrinos na zona de Silves e depois se o próximo ano hidrológico continuar assim passa também a preocupação para a população.

Extremos de Hoje:

Máxima: 12.8ºC
mínima: 9.7ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm

Espero que Fevereiro não seja igual aos 4 meses anteriores, seja extremamente chuvoso, mas duvido que seja.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 23:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Claramente Aurélio, quando ouvimos na comunicação social, Janeiro foi o mais chuvoso dos últimos 30 anos, só se for acima de Setúbal, porque no Algarve não foi certamente, estamos a viver um Outono/ Inverno mais seco desde da seca de 2004/2005 espero que isto mude em Fevereiro senão enquanto uns vivem o melhor inverno outros vivem o pior Inverno. Espero que a Primavera e as suas trovoadas façam algo aqui no Algarve senão vai ser um ano preocupante para os agricultores de citrinos na zona de Silves e depois se o próximo ano hidrológico continuar assim passa também a preocupação para a população.



Claro que não foi o Janeiro mais chuvoso dos últimos 30 anos. Foi um erro na escolha do titulo da noticia. Este Janeiro terá sido apenas um mês com precipitação superior à média dos últimos 30 anos.


----------



## abrantes (1 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

Como queria que aqui a temperatura estivesse como nos relatos de vocês 
Neste momento eu tenho 31ºC 54% de URA e são 21:36!!
Rio de Janeiro rules,...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas Alguns)

*Vento Máximo:* *109,5 km/h* de SSO [202º] _(01:06)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 985 hPa _(13:33)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 995 hPa _(00:00)_

*Precipitação:* 19,6mm


_Dia Marcado por Vento Muito Forte, nas primeiras horas, Chuva e Aguaceiros Moderados. A Pressão manteve-se baixa._


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 14,1ºC
Tmin: 9,5ºC (neste momento)
Precipitação Acumulada: 31,7mm
Pressão minima: 982,6hPa


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Dados de hoje
T.min:7.4ºC
T.max:14.6ºC

HR.max:93%
HR.min:71%

Vel.Vento.max:23.4km/h

Rajada.max:41.0km/h

Pressão.max:988.4hPa
Pressão min:981.3hPa

Windchill.max:14.6ºC
Windchill.min:3.0ºC

Dewpoint.max:10.9ºC
Dewpoint.min:5.7ºC

Precipitação: 29mm


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

Extremos do primeiro dia de Fevereiro:

*Temperaturas:*
T.Máx: 9,7ºC
T.Mín: 6,9ºC

*Pressão Atmosférica:*
Máx: 1002hPa
Mín: 988hPa

Dia caracterizado pela passagem da Érica. Que por aqui não teve grande relevância. Algumas pequenas inundações pontuais e uma ou outra queda de objectos devido ao vento, que segundo EMAS amadoras próximas (Redondo do colega Kraliv e Badajoz de Manolo Gonzalez), terá andado em redor dos 40 a 50 km/h de velocidade média.
A precipitação foi persistente toda a madrugada mas apenas com alguns períodos de chuva moderada, tendo novamente como referência as EMAS atrás indicadas, terá rondado os 20 a 30 mm. Quando apareceram os aguaceiros pós-frontais aí sim choveu moderado a forte, isto no período da manhã até um pouco depois das 15h. O dia foi em geral fresco e a temperatura desceu sempre a valores perto dos 7ºC quando a chuva era mais intensa e compacta. Ainda assim houve um período de Sol entre as 15h e as 17h aproximadamente.
Conclusão: Foi um bom dia de chuva (para esta zona) atendendo a que a chuva por cá, nos últimos dias, tem-se resumido quase sempre ao chuvisco  .

Ou seja a Érica, no bom dizer alentejano, foi uma _"magana com a gente por estas bandas"_.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos do dia 1:

-0,3ºC / 3,8ºC


----------



## wysiwyg (2 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

*Marinha Grande - extremos para 1 de Fevereiro de 2009*

 Temperatura mínima: 8.1°C às 23:28
 Temperatura máxima: 14.9°C às 15:33

Pressão mínima: 979.0 mb às 15:37
Pressão máxima: 989.1 mb às 00:05

Precipitação acumulada: 15.7 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

Por aqui mínima de 8.7ºC e máxima de 12.7ºC.

Acumulei 13 mm, a pressão mínima foi de 983.0hpa.


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

_*01.Fevereiro.2009*_

_Canidelo - Gaia_

Precipitação acumulada: *26,0mm*


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

*Extremos do dia 1 de Fevereiro:*

Tmin: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC
Precipitação: 17,8mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

Extremos do dia 1:

Tm: *8,9 ºC*
Tx: *13,3 ºC*

P. Acum.: *36,6 mm*


----------



## Kraliv (2 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

Boas,


Extremos do dia 1 de Fevereiro:

T.mín. 7,7ºC
T.máx 10,9ºC


A Pressão foi aos 987hPa e tive 28mm de precipitação nas últimas 24horas.


----------



## Loureso (2 Fev 2009 às 01:33)

actioman disse:


> Extremos do primeiro dia de Fevereiro:
> 
> *Temperaturas:*
> T.Máx: 9,7ºC
> ...



Olá

Como quase sempre acontece, tais manifestações ocorrem de forma localizada.
Por cá, ontem o período mais violento da passagem da “Érica” deu-se por volta da 1h com uma duração de cerca de 20 minutos.
Dizer que esta foi violenta é suavizar a expressão porque a realidade mostrou algo que não é visto muitas vezes. Chuva forte e assustadoras rajadas de vento.
Da minha parte, tratou-se de um misto de satisfação e medo; medo porque no momento enquanto “tentava” observar, objectos diversos devido à força do vento eram projectados contra as casas; portanto era arriscado observar em detalhe tal acontecimento!


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2009 às 07:49)

Bem começamos este mês de Fevereiro com os valores da Pressao bastante baixos e com uma madrugada de dia 1 bastante agitada em algumas localidades do País. Hoje o ceu ja se encontra com menos nuvens e a temperatura aqui desceu aos 4.9°C.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2009 às 08:05)

Hoje será o "Dia das Candeias" e dizem os antigos, que se elas chorarem (ou seja, se chuver) está o invero passado, se elas se rirem (ou seja, se estiver sol) está o inverno para vir. Fica esta curiosidade e ver se de facto assim é.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Fev 2009 às 08:44)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia e um bom mês de Fevereiro para todos hoje esta um dia mais calmo ja com o sol a brilhar



INFORMAÇAO:Uma Mulher Foi levada por uma onda quando passeava na praia mais informações em http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1126113 espero que a mesma se encontre ainda com vida e que a encontrem o mais breve possivel


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2009 às 09:33)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 8.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 11.2ºC, Pressão 992hPa e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## granizus (2 Fev 2009 às 11:28)

ac_cernax disse:


> Hoje será o "Dia das Candeias" e dizem os antigos, que se elas chorarem (ou seja, se chuver) está o invero passado, se elas se rirem (ou seja, se estiver sol) está o inverno para vir. Fica esta curiosidade e ver se de facto assim é.



Boas,

Então com o Sol que hoje está (no centro de Lisboa tenho actualmente 12,8º) venha ainda mais e melhor Inverno!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2009 às 12:08)

Bom dia! Por cá muitas nuvens. A minima foi de 11,8ºC às 9h estavam 12,8ºC


----------



## Met (2 Fev 2009 às 12:14)

Por Cascais começa a ficar céu encoberto...


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

Hoje o sol já vai espreitando e é possível ver os montes cobertos de neve à volta da cidade acima dos 800-900 metros.

Neste momento 7,3ºC e o céu com boas abertas.

Mínima de 2,3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Fev 2009 às 12:28)

Olá

Sigo a partir da Amadora com 13.5ºC e céu muito mublado.


----------



## Luis França (2 Fev 2009 às 13:16)

Por Benfica, deambulam algumas formações interessantes.


----------



## Madragoa (2 Fev 2009 às 13:18)

Boas,Sigo pelo centro de Lisboa ,Temp 15c,vento nulo,995hpa.Céu muito nublado,com algumas abertas,principalmente de manha,agora está a tapar novamente por nuvens bastante negras.Há 5 minutos morrinhava,Isto já está a embalar........ para a proxima depressão!!!Já está já....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 13:20)

Hoje, a mínima observada foi de *7,2 ºC*.
Caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a noite que renderam *0,2 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

Céu com algumas nuvens na Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ainda tenho neve à porta de casa, embora a acumulação de ontem de manhã não tivesse ultrapassado um escasso centímetro... Está tudo literalmente branco acima dos 1000/1100 metros, foi realmente o maior nevão da época a partir dessas altitudes.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

Mínima de 8,7ºC...Manha de sol mas agora o céu já muito nublado e começa a pingar! temperatura de 14,1ºC, pressão de 995hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h...

Outro dado do temporal do inicio da madrugada do dia 1, o vento médio foi de  75,9km/h na altura mais activa quando registei a rajada de 93km/h mas outras mais fortes fizeram e não foram registadas...


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

Dados de _Moscavide_:

Temp: *15,2ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressão: *994,4hPa*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,2mm*
Vento a *12km/h de NW*

Céu a encobrir


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Boas tardes, depois de um fim de semana passado por e bem chuvida aqui na zona,com uns valores de precipitação bem altos,na minha estação dei nos 2 dias 48.0mm,mas numeros oficiais dei muito mais.

Por aqui o dia acordou meio nublado com a serra da estrela com um manto de branco até perder de vista,o céu neste momento está muito nublado com vento fraco de W.

Dados 11.1ºc pressão 994.8hpa com 69%hr.

Até logo.


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

Boas

Por cá seguem as nuvens mas com algumas abertas.
Estão 13.3ºC, a mínima foi de 6.8ºC
993.8 mb
e 6.8 mm acumulados


----------



## adiabático (2 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

ac_cernax disse:


> Hoje será o "Dia das Candeias" e dizem os antigos, que se elas chorarem (ou seja, se chuver) está o invero passado, se elas se rirem (ou seja, se estiver sol) está o inverno para vir. Fica esta curiosidade e ver se de facto assim é.



Então, diz o oráculo aqui em Oeiras (que, por sinal, é paróquia de Nª Srª da Purificação ou "das Candeias", cuja efeméride se cumpre hoje) que o Inverno está a passar!

Esteve uma manhã de algum sol, mas está agora mesmo a passar uma formação que já se via há algum tempo aproximar-se de Norte... e chove um bonito aguaceiro! 

Mas os antigos também, se enganam, por vezes.


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2009 às 14:34)

bom dia,
Por aqui céu muito nublado
12,1ºC
95% HR
1011hpa
UV 1
Precipitação 5,4mm
rajada máxima 50km/h


----------



## Kraliv (2 Fev 2009 às 15:16)

Boas,



Temperatura actual, 11ºC.

Nas últimas 24horas a estação registou 14mm de precipitação.
A temperatura mínima foi de 6,7ºC


----------



## Hazores (2 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

boa tarde

coma a passagem, rápida, de uma nova frente voltou a chuva e a seguir o vento forte.

deixo aqui uma imagem do pico com a frente a deixar a ilha.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Fev 2009 às 17:16)

Boa tarde
Hoje está a ser um dia calmo, sem chuva, sem vento, algum sol.

*Temp. min.5.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 17:38)

A massa fria que afecta a UK já se nota o seu efeito por aqui já que está frescote 11,6ºC mesmo com o céu muito nublado por nuvens muito escuras mas que se largarem alguma coisa são apenas uns pinguinhos   o vento é fraco e a rajada máxima de hoje foi de apenas  37,1km/h  a máxima foi de 14,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 17:48)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamento *11,0ºC*

A pressão faz o oposto sobe *998,1hPa*

*Nota*: Dados de _Moscavide_


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,2 ºC (15h01)
Mínima =  5,7 ºC (07h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura =  9,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica =  998 hPa

*Tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado, sem vento.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 12,2 (dia 2); Temp. Mínima = 5,7 ºC (dia 2); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## carlitinhos (2 Fev 2009 às 18:02)

boas a todos

por aqui muitas nuvens não sei se não chove ou neva na Estrela, pelo menos dá essa impressão visto daqui, por aqui 9.5º sem vento, esta foi a imagem que tive esta manhã


----------



## iceworld (2 Fev 2009 às 18:07)

Por aqui seguimos com 10º e sem chuva 
Algumas abertas durante o dia que deixaram o gato confuso pois cada vez que via o Sol corria para se ir deitar ao Sol. Quando encobria miava como se fosse minha a culpa 

Bela paisagem para acordar barbarinu


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 18:15)

Aqui parece estar a entrar, vinda de norte, uma célula bem escurinha que é capaz de deixar presente...
Quanto a temperatura, 11.4ºC e pressão a subir para os 998hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

Pela Portela - onde estudo - anoitece com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.
A temperatura encontra-se nos *11,0 ºC* e a humidade nos *76 %*, segundo a estação do *João Esteves*.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

barbarinu disse:


>



Que grande manto de neve!!
Boa foto barbarinu.

------------------------

Por aqui o céu mantém-se muito nublado, mas os aguaceiros fracos deixaram de cair.
Acumulei 0,7mm.

A temperatura está nos 10,0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (2 Fev 2009 às 18:58)

barbarinu disse:


> boas a todos
> 
> por aqui muitas nuvens não sei se não chove ou neva na Estrela, pelo menos dá essa impressão visto daqui, por aqui 9.5º sem vento, esta foi a imagem que tive esta manhã


Espetaculo!! O maciço central em todo  o seu explendor!!


----------



## tclor (2 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

Gira, a foto do Barbarinu.
Felizmente tenho a sorte de ter uma imagem idêntica, mas muito mais perto, mesmo por cima de Loriga.

Dados de hoje:

Temp. Máx.: 7,3º
Temp. Mín.:  1,8º
Precip.:        2,2 mm

Actualmente:

Hum.: 90%
Pressão: 997 hpa
Temp.: 4,8º


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2009 às 19:08)

Boas 

Por cá o  voltou. Estão 9.7ºC

A máxima foi de 13.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 19:15)

Por aqui até ameaçou, mas acabou por não cair nada...
Agora, nem a temperatura cai, tendo estabilizado nos 11.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 15.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.3ºC. céu pouco nublado, pressão de 996hPa e o vento sopra fraco de N.

T.Minima de hoje: 8.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2009 às 19:29)

Boas noites,por aqui o céu está limpo,depois de ter estado muito nublado durante a tarde,o vento vai soprando fraco de W.

Dados actuais 8.5ºc pressão 998.0hpa com 78%hr.


----------



## vinc7e (2 Fev 2009 às 19:38)

Boa noite,

hoje por aqui minima de *3.2ºC* maxima de *14.0ºC*

neste momento céu limpo e *6.8ºC*


----------



## Madragoa (2 Fev 2009 às 19:38)

Boas Noites,sigo pelo centro de lisboa ...11,3c céu pouco nublado. vento fraco de NW,1000hpa Temp Minima 7.5c.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Fev 2009 às 19:57)

Boas Noites 

Temp actual 10.3 ºC 
Temp min 7.2 ºC 
Temp max 12.6 ºC
Pressão barometrica 998.5 hPa
Vento medio 22 Km\h 
Vento maximo 48.3 Km\h
Humidade Relativa 79 % 
Precipitação 1.6 mm


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 20:10)

_Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia_

Temp: *8,5ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm* (finalmente) 

Céu limpo, mas teve encoberto durante a tarde, mas nao choveu, ainda bem  (ja deu para estender a roupa ao sol)


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2009 às 20:26)

Sigo com céu muito nublado por nuvens médias, sem chuva...5,5ºC neste momento.
Vento moderado NO.
Hoje tive mínima de 2, 0ºC e máxima de 11,5ºC
Enfim, um dia de primavera


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2009 às 20:37)

Boas Noites!

Dia de Céu Muito Nublado e Aguaceiros Moderados, tendo acumulado *2,1mm*!

Neste momento sigo com 10,1ºC
Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1004 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 20:47)

Temperatura estabilizada nos 11.4ºC, pressão já acima da barreira dos 1000hpa (1001), céu nublado, e vento fraco. 
Chuva, nem vê-la...


----------



## amarusp (2 Fev 2009 às 20:51)

Sigo com nevoeiro e 4,8ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

Cé4u com algumas nuvens e 5,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 

2,3ºC / 9,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2009 às 21:09)

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W,com 7.6ºc.


----------



## Silknet (2 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

Viseu segue com 4ºC e maioritariamente nublado!



Silknet


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

Boas 
Neste momento aqui em Bragança:

Temperatura: 4.3ºC
Humidade: 88%
Pressão: 999hPa


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

Boa noite .

Por aqui dia de céu parcialmente nublado, alternando com períodos de maior nebulosidade. Sem chuva. Na _lotaria_ que são os aguaceiros, não calhou nada à cidade. 

Deixo aqui uma imagem de um desses aguaceiros que passava a Oeste de Elvas:







O dia ficou-me agradavelmente marcado pela espectacular vista da S. da Estrela toda branquinha , que tive o gosto de poder usufruir desde o Fundão:






Com grande pena minha, não pude estar ainda mais perto .

Neste momento registo 8ºC e uma pressão de numero redondo: 1000hPa .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,2 ºC*
Tx: *15,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,6 mm*


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Fev 2009 às 21:35)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min............................6.0º
T máx..........................18.9º

Rajada máx de vento.......11.5 Km/h

Pressão actual...............1005 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 21:35)

Silknet disse:


> Viseu segue com 4ºC e maioritariamente nublado!
> 
> 
> 
> Silknet



Muito frio em Viseu... Mais frio que Bragança?!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2009 às 21:36)

actioman disse:


> Boa noite .
> 
> Por aqui dia de céu parcialmente nublado, alternando com períodos de maior nebulosidade. Sem chuva. Na _lotaria_ que são os aguaceiros, não calhou nada à cidade.
> 
> ...



Publicidade subliminar à "moviflor", ah?!
Nós aqui na "Capital do móvel" não gostamos...
Por acaso boa parte dos móveis vendidos nessa superfície vem aqui do concelho...
Bem, isto foi off-topic claro
Por aqui agora céu pouco nublado e 4,5ºC de temperatura. O vento amainou um pouco.
Boa noite


----------



## Manuel Brito (2 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

Boas.
Temperatura mínima: 06ºC
Temperatura máxima: 17ºC
Temperatura actual: 12ºC
Pressão: 1000hpa
RH: 83%
Orvalho: 09ºC
Alguma neblusidade
Vento: 270º 07kt (W a 13km/h)


----------



## Brigantia (2 Fev 2009 às 21:46)

Grande foto *barbarinu*. A Serra da Estrela está do melhor e ainda vai melhorar mais durante a semana
A "nossa" Sanabria também apresenta um belo manto branco...


Por Bragança 3,8ºC, 83%HR e 999hPa.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 10,8ºC a pressão já vai em 1000hpa


----------



## Acardoso (2 Fev 2009 às 21:49)

boa noite pessoal...

temp min:4.0º
temp max:12.4º

sigo com:

temp:8.9º
pressao:999.7hpa
vento fraco de WNW
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:00mm
humid:8.1%

o dia de hoje foi bastante calmo com o céu limpo, notou-se uma ligeira descida pa temperatura.


----------



## Veterano (2 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

Boas noites,
Depois de alguns meses a acompanhar este forum, a minha velha paixão pelo clima leva-me também a participar.
Como o nome indica, sou do tempo dos verdadeiros invernos e é com prazer que assisto a este seu regresso às origens.
Falta mais de um mês pela frente e se para a semana se prevê alguma acalmia, estou convicto que para o Carnaval teremos festa!


----------



## Relâmpago (2 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

Veterano disse:


> Boas noites,
> Depois de alguns meses a acompanhar este forum, a minha velha paixão pelo clima leva-me também a participar.
> Como o nome indica, sou do tempo dos verdadeiros invernos e é com prazer que assisto a este seu regresso às origens.
> Falta mais de um mês pela frente e se para a semana se prevê alguma acalmia, estou convicto que para o Carnaval teremos festa!



Olá

Bem vindo


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o ceu apresentou periodos em que estava praticamente limpo, mas por volta das 15h aproximou-se uma celula significativa mas nada deitou. Dai hoje a precipitação ter sido de 0.00mm. Bem segundo dizem os antigos ainda estará o Inverno para vir então. Fartei-me de ouvir isto hoje.

*Neste momento tenho muitas nuvens e o vento sopra fraco, a temperatura está nos 7.5ºC*

Amanha à tarde regressa a chuva não é? Se não chegar antes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

Veterano disse:


> Boas noites,
> Depois de alguns meses a acompanhar este forum, a minha velha paixão pelo clima leva-me também a participar.
> Como o nome indica, sou do tempo dos verdadeiros invernos e é com prazer que assisto a este seu regresso às origens.
> Falta mais de um mês pela frente e se para a semana se prevê alguma acalmia, estou convicto que para o Carnaval teremos festa!



Sê bem-vindo ao MeteoPT. 

---

A pressão continua a sua escalada.
Depois do mínimo de ontem, já se encontra nos *1001,9 hPa*.


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Fev 2009 às 22:04)

ac_cernax disse:


> Hoje será o "Dia das Candeias" e dizem os antigos, que se elas chorarem (ou seja, se chuver) está o invero passado, se elas se rirem (ou seja, se estiver sol) está o inverno para vir. Fica esta curiosidade e ver se de facto assim é.



Aqui está ele: 

Senhora das Candeias a rir, Inverno para vir.

Senhora das Candeias a chorar, o Inverno está a passar.

O que aí vem!


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Aqui está ele:
> 
> Senhora das Candeias a rir, Inverno para vir.
> 
> ...





Fartei-me de rir com este teu post.

É pah não sei, por aqui não choveu, teve maior parte do tempo sol. Ao menos que seja como dizem. Eu não acredito muito nestas coisas, mas acho graça a estas crenças populares.
Temos de as preservar, e quando me disseram que era hoje achei piada publicar como curiosidade.


----------



## Acardoso (2 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Veterano disse:


> Boas noites,
> Depois de alguns meses a acompanhar este forum, a minha velha paixão pelo clima leva-me também a participar.
> Como o nome indica, sou do tempo dos verdadeiros invernos e é com prazer que assisto a este seu regresso às origens.
> Falta mais de um mês pela frente e se para a semana se prevê alguma acalmia, estou convicto que para o Carnaval teremos festa!



boa noite...
 se bem vindo ao fórum...
passa no tópico das apresentações...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

Fotografia da Serra da Estrela a partir da Covilhã, tirada pela minha irmã, no dia de hoje. 
(Fotografia tirada de uma altitude aproximada de 600 m; a cota de neve começa nos 1000/1100 m; a altitude máxima visível na foto é de 1250/1300m):


----------



## Lince (2 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

temperatura actual (-1º)
A neve dos ultimos dias continua a marcar presença em boa quantidade.
Está prevista chuva para toda a semana com cotas abaixo dos 1000m, e o meteogalicia na sua previsão a curto prazo prevê grande probabilidade de chuva com cotas de neve abaixo dos 1000m e temperaturas abaixo da média.
Quando é que isto acabará?


----------



## tclor (2 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Veterano disse:


> Falta mais de um mês pela frente e se para a semana se prevê alguma acalmia, estou convicto que para o Carnaval teremos festa!



Aqui o povo costuma dizer que "o Carnaval gosta de neve", numa alusão ao facto de habitualmente cair alguma neve por essa altura.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

10.5ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado, e 1003hpa de pressão...


----------



## Snow (2 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Fotografia da Serra da Estrela a partir da Covilhã, tirada pela minha irmã, no dia de hoje.
> (Fotografia tirada de uma altitude aproximada de 600 m; a cota de neve começa nos 1000/1100 m; a altitude máxima visível na foto é de 1250/1300m):



Fantástica imagem

Fantastico Inverno este que nos brinda com estas paisagens.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Vou já colocar os extremos do dia, que foram:

8.1ºC
14.7ºC

Até amanhã!!


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

Boas

Seguimos com algumas nuvens no céu e 8.8ºC

A pressão ultrapassou finalmente os 1000.0 mb

A precipitação hoje foi de 6.8 mm, tudo antes das 4.00 horas da manhã


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:14,8ºC
Mínima:8,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 39,7km/h N

Precipitação:0,0mm mas choveu


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Publicidade subliminar à "moviflor", ah?!
> Nós aqui na "Capital do móvel" não gostamos...
> Por acaso boa parte dos móveis vendidos nessa superfície vem aqui do concelho...
> Bem, isto foi off-topic claro
> ...



Upss 

Aristocrata foi mesmo sem querer! 

Aqui ficam as correcções possíveis! 






ou








Bem após a graçola, que não só de meteorologia vive o homem .

Aqui ficam os meus extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máx: 12,7ºC
Temp.Mín: 6,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Boa noite! Dia de céu temporariamente encoberto com chuva durante a tarde.

Tmin - 11,8ºC , Tmax - 18ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 2 de Fevereiro de 2009 22:06:26

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,6
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    14,5
Wind chill       14,6
Heat index       14,6
Dew Point        8,6
Rel Humidity     68%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     18,4 NW
Average Speed    10,3 ENE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      5,4
Total yesterday  8,1
Total this month 13,5
Total this year  94,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1018,0
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2009 às 23:11)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo céu limpo e vento fraco de W.

Dados actuais 6.6ºc pressão 1000.7hpa e 85%h.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.7/13.1ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2009 às 23:11)

Lince disse:


> temperatura actual (-1º)
> A neve dos ultimos dias continua a marcar presença em boa quantidade.
> Está prevista chuva para toda a semana com cotas abaixo dos 1000m, e o meteogalicia na sua previsão a curto prazo prevê grande probabilidade de chuva com cotas de neve abaixo dos 1000m e temperaturas abaixo da média.
> Quando é que isto acabará?



Lince compreendo que deves estar farto desta situação e eu que adoro neve penso que sentiria o mesmo na tua situação...se pelo menos tivesses umas pistas de ski!


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Dados de _Moscavide_:

Temp: *10,1ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao:*1002.4hPa*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,6mm*
Vento fraco de *NW*


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 15,2ºC
Tmin: 7,5ºC
Precipitação: 1,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas Alguns)

*Pressão Mínima:* 989 hPa _(00:00)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1005 hPa _(21:18)_

*Vento Máximo:* 37,7 km/h _(14:49)_

*Precipitação:* 2,1mm


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui mínima de 7.6ºC e máxima de 12.6ºC.

O dia rendeu 2 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

T.máx:15.9ºC

T.min:6.9ºC

Precipitação:0mm


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

Por aqui me despeço com 3.2ºc  até amanha


----------



## Kraliv (3 Fev 2009 às 00:57)

Dados de ontem (Segunda-Feira)


Temp.máx 12,2ºC

Temp.mín. 6,7ºC

8mm de precipitação



Venha lá mais uma semanita de  que a Barragem ainda está muito baixa|


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 01:07)

No dia 02/02/09: Maxima de 13°C e minima de 4.4°C, sem registo de precipitaçao. A temperatura neste momento está nos 5.6°C, HR:88%, vento fraco, pressao nos 1002mb, já com indicaçao de descida. Ate manha!


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

*Extremos do dia 2 de Fevereiro:*

Tmin: 6,6ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC
Precipitação: 0,7mm

-----------------------

Por agora sigo com 9,2ºC e 78% de humidade relativa.
Céu encoberto e vento fraco,


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2009 às 01:59)

Por aqui esteve uma mínima de 5,0º e máxima de 13,2º.
Dia de alguma nublesidade, vento fraco/moderado e sem precipitação

Segue com 8,7º, 75% HR e 1001 hpa


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2009 às 07:28)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado, sem chuva para já


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 07:29)

Bom Dia!

Neste momento Chove Fraco, com 9,4ºC de Temperatura. A Mínima foi de *8,9ºC*, pelas 3:42!

Ainda não acumulei qualquer Precipitação...

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 08:12)

Boa dia! Até agora a minima é de 4°C, o ceu apresenta algumas nuvens, sem vento e para já nao se regista precipitaçao sendo que esta em principio virá so a partir da tarde. Resta saber a sua intesidade.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado , a mínima foi de 5.9ºC.Agora estão 6.4ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Fev 2009 às 09:00)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA  

Temp actual 8.3ºC/ UTC 8:55
Temp ao sol: 8.7ºC/ UTC  8:55
Pressão: 1004.3Hpa - UTC  8:55
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 0.2 km/h - UTC  8:55
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: S/SE - UTC  8:55
Temperatura do vento: 8.3ºC - UTC  8:55
Humidade Relativa: 87 % - UTC  8:55
Chuva Precipitação: 0.8mm - UTC  8:55
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco - UTC  8:55
Altitude: 110Metros

Fotos webcam LISBOA AJUDA-MONSANTO









Neste momento vai caindo uma chuva miudinha


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia pessoal!
Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente...
Temperatura nos 10.6ºC, depois de uma mínima de 10ºC. Pressão nos 1004hpa., e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu inicialmente muito nublado, a passar agora para o encoberto... Vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2009 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 8.4ºC.
Por agora estão 10.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado mas não chove.
Prssão Actual: 1006hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2009 às 09:46)

Neste momento já chuvisca


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 10:01)

Depois de ter começado o dia a pensar que ainda teria sol ate ao final da manha eis que o ceu encobriu, estando agora nublado e já da sinais de querer chuver. Temperatura nos 6°C e com o aparecimento do vento o desconforto termico é evidente.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

hoje registei uma minima de 0.7ºC

neste momento sigo com *6.6ºC* e céu nublado


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2009 às 10:50)

Bom dia
Por aqui o dia segue com céu muito nublado e a prometer uma boa regadela.

Tmin. 5.1ºC


----------



## rogers (3 Fev 2009 às 11:12)

Bem! Não é só cá em Portugl que as coisas não funcionam quando cai neve em cotas baixas:

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2009/02/03/walker.london.snow.monday.itn

Temp 6ºC nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Fev 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

O tempo actual por cá:

Em Santa Cruz da Lagoa (Onde Vivo)
Quando me levantei o céu estava nublado com abertas e o vento era moderado.
Registei até ao momento uma minima de 11,7ºC

Na Ribeira Chã (onde trabalho)
Céu muito nublado vento forte , e uma grande sensação de frio.


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2009 às 11:33)

Bom dia

Dia de céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva por enquanto
Sigo com 9.1ºC

A mínima foi de 7.2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (3 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Boas,



Dia muito cinzentão e começou à pouco  molha parvos, espertos e outros


Temperatura 8,5ºC


----------



## Peixoto (3 Fev 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Hoje saí de Viseu às 7.30H com 3ºC. Junto a Bigorne (1000 metros de altitude) a temperatura chegou aos 0ºC. Em Lamego estavam 4ºC às 8.30H.

A Serra do Montemuro continua com neve. Apesar do frio, não me parece que hoje possa nevar, como indicou o IM, dado que as nuvens estão esparsas e não parecem vir muito carregadas. Pode ser que me engane! Era giro amanhã estar tudo branquinho de manhã aqui pelo Montemuro!!!

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 11:52)

Boas

Já choveu de manhã. Agora não chove, mas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade. Céu muito nublado.

Pressão: 1003 mb


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

Começou agora 

8.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 12:13)

Não chove, de momento, e a temperatura segue nos 13.8ºC...
O vento está a aumentar de intensidade...
Pressão nos 1003hpa...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Fev 2009 às 12:16)

esta a nevar em montalegre começou a 10 min ..

temperatura actual 
1.3º


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

A webcam da covilhã (www.meteocovilha.com) começou a mostrar um farrapos. a temperatura desceu dos 5,4ºC para os 4,4ºC.
neve com 4,4ºC , só mesmo na Covilhã


----------



## *Marta* (3 Fev 2009 às 12:19)

Também já neva na cidade da Guarda!!!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2009 às 12:19)

Estremoz: chuva desde as 11h00. Neste momento estão 8,0 ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1007 hPa.


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

*Marta* disse:


> Também já neva na cidade da Guarda!!!



 acho que não vou resistir e na sexta vou dar aí um salto, pena que provavelmente já não possa ver nevar.


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 12:35)

De vez em quando ameaça chover e o vento sopra agora com rajadas.


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento forte e 10.0º


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 12:41)

_Moscavide_

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *89%*
Pressão: *1001,6hPa*
Ponto de orvalho: *11,0ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,4mm*
Vento médio de *6km/h de SSE*

Por agora, não chove


----------



## ferreirinha47 (3 Fev 2009 às 12:45)

por leiria, céu muito nublado nao chove sigo 8,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

Bom dia!

Por aqui chuva e vento moderado de Sudoeste.
Vou com 3,3mm acumulados.
12,0ºC e 93% de humidade relativa.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

Boas

Em Bragança ainda não há precipitação O céu está muito nublado

Estão 4.5ºC tive uma minima de 2.1ºC

O pessoal da Guarda e Montalegre já está a receber mais um carregamento de neve  
O aqui em Bragança ainda vamos ter que esperar ou desesperar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2009 às 12:55)

ppereira disse:


> A webcam da covilhã (www.meteocovilha.com) começou a mostrar um farrapos. a temperatura desceu dos 5,4ºC para os 4,4ºC.
> neve com 4,4ºC , só mesmo na Covilhã



sleet :P 

muito frio por aqui!
Acho que se justificava uma abertura de topico para este evento!

cumps


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2009 às 12:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sleet :P
> 
> muito frio por aqui!
> Acho que se justificava uma abertura de topico para este evento!
> ...



sim também acho, até por que se está assim às 13h00, como estará daqui a 3/4 horas


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 13:01)

Chuva fraca e vento cada vez mais forte com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 13:07)

Boas

Por aqui o vento começa a aumentar tive uma rajada de 44km/h de máximo até agora...a temperatura é de 14,0ºC e não chove mas já choveu e rendeu 1,0mm...


----------



## jpaulov (3 Fev 2009 às 13:10)

Aqui por Bragança, não temos isto com "pinta" de chuva!!... 
temperatura.... cerca de 5 graus!


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 13:13)

ppereira disse:


> sim também acho, até por que se está assim às 13h00, como estará daqui a 3/4 horas



Além de a temperatura continuar  a descer parece-me de facto já mais neve do que sleet pelas imagens


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 13:16)

Naevo disse:


> Aqui por Bragança, não temos isto com "pinta" de chuva!!...
> temperatura.... cerca de 5 graus!



Parece que tens razão

Vamos ter calma o melhor ainda está para vir, mas se a temperatura não baixar, com os actuais 4.8ºC, penso que só vai cair chuva por aqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2009 às 13:17)

7ºc chuva fraca


----------



## frusko (3 Fev 2009 às 13:19)

6c   chuva fraca


----------



## joao paulo (3 Fev 2009 às 13:19)

Por aqui neva...  Flocos grandes ainda com muita chuva


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2009 às 13:22)

Temperatura actual em Loriga 3,3ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 13:32)

Bem por este andar...5º em Bagança


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 13:35)

Segundo o radar de Palência parece que vem aí alguma coisa...
http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 13:36)

Aínda neva na Guarda?


----------



## DMartins (3 Fev 2009 às 13:38)

5,8º - Chuva por vezes moderada.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 13:40)

Aqui não pára de subir 5.1º...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Fev 2009 às 13:47)

Por aqui algum sol e muito vento de Noroeste


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 13:49)

5,4ºC e á espera do primeiro aguaceiro.


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

Vai chovendo na Covilhã, com um ou outro floco despistado, registando-se uma temperatura de 4 graus na zona baixa da cidade,


----------



## *Marta* (3 Fev 2009 às 14:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda neva na Guarda?



Sim. Contudo, apesar de nevar de forma constante e por vezes com intensidade, ainda não pegou...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 14:05)

As cotas só vão começar a descer quando a frente fria actual acabar de passar, e vier o pós-frontal  e todo aquele ar frio que está a oeste de Portugal.


----------



## tclor (3 Fev 2009 às 14:08)

Temperatura em alta em Loriga. Neste momento 4,8º e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2009 às 14:08)

Por aqui 5,2ºC e começou agora a chuviscar.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 14:09)

Por aqui não neva, mas está quase, é só descer a temperatura mais um bocadinho... uns 13ºC!!!
Sigo com 13.8ºC, e vai chovendo... O vento sopra moderado...
Pressão nos 1002, a descer, portanto...


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vai pingando, não mais que isto.
Temperatura actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Em _Moscavide_, já se acumulou *9,2mm*

Temp: *12,4ºC*
Hum: *89%*
Pressão: *999,7hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

POr aqui estão 9.6ºC, chove fraco e já acumulei1.0mm.
Tenho que voltar para a escola. Tenho aulas às 2.30h


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

Por aqui está instalado um tipico dia de Inverno, ceu cinzento, chuva fraca/moderada e vento também fraco/moderado, o que provoca uma maior sensaçao de frio e parece que o nevoeiro quer-se juntar à festa. A temperatura está nos 6.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2009 às 14:27)

Boas tardespor aqui já chove desde as 12h,mas vai caindo em forma de aguaceiros fracos.

O céu está encoberto com vento fraco de S/SE.

Dados actuais 6.6ºc pressão 1002.2hpa com 91%hr e 0.5mm de


----------



## joao paulo (3 Fev 2009 às 14:27)

Logo hoje que tenho que me deslocar à Guarda ao fim do dia


----------



## joaoj (3 Fev 2009 às 14:34)

Por aqui estao 2.1 C  e neva muito


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2009 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento chove moderado, o vento sopra fraco de SW, a pressão é de 1006hPa e a temperatura está nos 12.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 14:38)

Ora Boas Tardes!

Por aqui, Chuva, alternado entre Fraca e Moderada, sendo que já acumulei *7,4mm*!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 11,9ºC

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1003 hPa
Ventoa 16,9 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,5ºC


----------



## telegram (3 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

Chuva fraca em Miranda do Corvo


----------



## Filipe (3 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui 2,4ºC e caem uns farrapos misturados com chuva...


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

Boas, por aqui vai caindo sleet, se a precipitação fosse mais forte provavelmente já estaria a nevar. A temperatura continua a cair e situa-se neste momento nos 3,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 14:51)

Chove agora com muita intensidade.
E tocada a vento forte de SO.
9,6mm acumulados.
11,2ºC


----------



## telegram (3 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

Fala-se de agravamento das condições climatéricas. Que me dizem?


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

Chuvada que caiu há instantes:





O terreno aqui ao lado está completamente saturado de água.









Vou com 14,4mm acumulados.


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 15:20)

Chuva moderada neste momento! Mais uma boa dose para os campos já empapados aqui à volta...


----------



## Kaparoger (3 Fev 2009 às 15:22)

Por aki tb ja chove bem... para n variar!! 
Temp actual 7ºc


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2009 às 15:23)

aqui começa a chover bem


----------



## ferreirinha47 (3 Fev 2009 às 15:29)

por ca chuva  alternando Fraca/moderada


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 15:35)

telegram disse:


> Fala-se de agravamento das condições climatéricas. Que me dizem?



Antes de mais, não é climatéricas e sim meteorológicas  e o agravamento está correcto, embora a frente fria, isto é, a chuva mais intensa já passou por hoje mas amanhã irá formar-se outra.


----------



## olheiro (3 Fev 2009 às 15:36)

Cai uma chuva moderada, mas persistente deste as 12,30 horas

 A Ribeira de Santo Estêvão já galgou as margens. Alguns dos campos circun-
 dantes a oeste junto da localidade estão inundados.

 o Habitual quando os Invernos se portam bem....


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2009 às 15:37)

Para já ainda não passou de chuva fraca, vamos lá ver o que o final do dia trás aqui mais para o Norte.


----------



## olheiro (3 Fev 2009 às 15:44)

Nem de propósito ! a chuva moderada passou a forte ou muito forte, acompanhada por agumas rajadas de vento. Como o povo diz "que grande carga de água!"


----------



## C.R (3 Fev 2009 às 15:50)

Boas tardes. Por aqui nada de especial, um dia normal de inverno. Vento fraco mas com tendência a tornar-se moderado, períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco. A temperatura é de 4C...  Dificilmente neva aqui por estas bandas, visto que a cota de neve é de 800/1000 metros. Há alguma possibilidade de esta cota baixar nas próximas horas ou dias?


----------



## paricusa (3 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

Por aqui a chuva aumentou de intensidade, a temperatura disparou de 7.4ºC para 8.2ºC voltando a descer para 7.8ºC, isto num espaço de 1 hora.


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2009 às 15:53)

Atenção as cotas de neve que devem estar a cair rapidamente. Em Melgaço, 200msnm, a temperatura já caiu para 5.4ºC o que estimo que a cota estará nos 700 metros. No IP4 já há aviso de queda neve.


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

Boas pessoal 

Por cá continua a chover  bem e 10.9ºC


----------



## C.R (3 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

Aqui a 700 metros esta chuva fraca... E parece que a neve ainda esta um pouco longe. Em lamego também está chuva fraca. O que tem vindo a aumentar é a intensidade do vento, mas sem rajadas...


----------



## rogers (3 Fev 2009 às 16:02)

O Minho tem razão, aqui em Paços estão 5ºC hoje já esteve 6ºC.

Chove a sensação de frio é grande.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 16:04)

Aqui a 700m ainda só cai chuva apenas 
Estão 3.9ºC


----------



## Gongas (3 Fev 2009 às 16:04)

céu bastante ameaçador agora. chove moderadamente. não há seguimento especial para os próximos dias????


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2009 às 16:06)

Minho disse:


> Atenção as cotas de neve que devem estar a cair rapidamente... No IP4 já há aviso de queda neve.



Pois é . Lá vem mais um.Incrível este Inverno.

Por aqui chuva moderada com vento a aumentar de intensidade nesta última hora.
Esta frente ,ao contrário de outras parece ter-se antecipado:
-pelo satélite e por aqui,este 1º round desta nova investida de mau(bom) tempo,estará a terminar.
Veremos os desenvolvimentos para daqui a umas horas.


----------



## Peixoto (3 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

C.R disse:


> Boas tardes. Por aqui nada de especial, um dia normal de inverno. Vento fraco mas com tendência a tornar-se moderado, períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco. A temperatura é de 4C...  Dificilmente neva aqui por estas bandas, visto que a cota de neve é de 800/1000 metros. Há alguma possibilidade de esta cota baixar nas próximas horas ou dias?



CR,

Passei há menos de uma hora por Bigorne (na A24) e a temperatura descia aos 2ºC. Chovia de forma intensa. A continuar assim durante o resto da tarde e noite, é bem provável que a neve comece a cair no Montemuro ainda hoje.
Pode ser que amanhã tenhamos uma surpresa pela manhã. Não digo que possa nevar em Armamar, mas na serra é bem provável!!!


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2009 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,

por aqui chuva e 6.9ºC

subi à pouco ate ao 800m e encontrei algum agua-neve que se transformou em apenas agua


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2009 às 16:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é . Lá vem mais um.Incrível este Inverno.
> 
> Por aqui chuva moderada com vento a aumentar de intensidade nesta última hora.
> Esta frente ,ao contrário de outras parece ter-se antecipado:
> ...



Aqui fica a prova do que o Nimboestrato disse, o fim deste 1ºround.





Chove moderadamente.


----------



## C.R (3 Fev 2009 às 16:21)

Peixoto disse:


> CR,
> 
> Passei há menos de uma hora por Bigorne (na A24) e a temperatura descia aos 2ºC. Chovia de forma intensa. A continuar assim durante o resto da tarde e noite, é bem provável que a neve comece a cair no Montemuro ainda hoje.
> Pode ser que amanhã tenhamos uma surpresa pela manhã. Não digo que possa nevar em Armamar, mas na serra é bem provável!!!



Sim, é só esperar pelo evoluir da situação, e claro que a temperatura desça... 2C em Bigorne, aqui  4C... Bem, tá quase. "Falta um bocadinho assim!" lol... Continua a chuva fraca e cada vez mais continua...


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 16:24)

É muito frustrante ver chover com *3.6ºC*

Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva...


----------



## Nunotex (3 Fev 2009 às 16:25)

Boas! Aqui em Braga está a ficar muito agreste...

Chove, a sensação de frio é grande e as rajadas de vento são bastante fortes!

Que passa aqui?


----------



## tclor (3 Fev 2009 às 16:25)

Em Loriga mantêm-se alguns chuviscos, vento em geral fraco de Este e uma temperatura relativamente elevada 5,3º.


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2009 às 16:31)

Por aqui seguimos com 9º de temperatura e chuva  que vai alternando entre fraca e moderada.


----------



## Kaparoger (3 Fev 2009 às 16:35)

Tal como aki.. apesar de tarem 6.7º c e agora está aparecer o maldito do nevoeiro!!


----------



## Tyna (3 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

noticia do DD
Sete ilhas açorianas vão ser fustigadas por ventos fortes


O Instituto de Meteorologia alertou hoje para os ventos fortes que vão fustigar sete das nove ilhas açorianas nas próximas horas, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100 quilómetros por hora. 
As previsões apontam para a ocorrência, de vento forte, com rajadas entre os 85 e 100 quilómetros por hora, nas ilhas Terceira, Graciosa, S. Jorge, Pico, Faial, São Miguel e Santa Maria e também vagas de mar alteroso, entre os quatro e sete metros. 

De acordo com as previsões, esta situação deverá manter-se nas ilhas do grupo Central até quinta-feira, prevendo-se melhorias em S. Miguel e Santa Maria a partir do fim da tarde de quarta-feira.

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, o estado do tempo nos Açores está a ser influênciado por uma corrente moderada a forte de noroeste.

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu um comunicado recomendando à população para tomar as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Boa tarde!

Sigo agora com 11.4ºC e o céu está nublado mas com abertas, no dia de hoje já tem chuvido bastante e quase sem interrupeções.


----------



## sandra santos (3 Fev 2009 às 16:42)

por aqui chove moderado,esta vento de sw com cerca de 35 km por hora,cerca de 14 graus.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Fev 2009 às 16:44)

por aqui continuamos com 1.1º e neve fraca, moderada em alguns periodos..
tem pintado pouco ..


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2009 às 16:46)

Por aqui tem estado a chover desde a hora de almoço, mais ou menos.
Uma chuvinha fraca mas constante.


----------



## jpaulov (3 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

Por aqui, chuvinha miudinha "molha tolos" e fraquinha! Neve, só se for na sibéria!!! 
A temperatura pelos 4,5ºc!!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

EStremoz: Por aqui chove desde as 11h00. Por agora temos chuva intensa desde acerca de meia hora.

Já reparei no satélite: esta chuva intensa corresponde à passagem da superfície frontal bastante activa sobre o semimeridiano local.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 17:04)

O Sol já brilha, por aqui, e o Céu encontra-se Muito Nublado!

A Temperatura está nos 12,1ºC
Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1003 hPa, tendo chegado aos 1002 hPa, há pouco...
Vento a 26,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,1ºC

A Precipitação acumulada é de *10,3mm*!


----------



## granizus (3 Fev 2009 às 17:11)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa seguimos com céu quase limpo e uma temperatura de 12,3º

Está assim um tempo desinteressante


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Por aqui já neva, algumas gotas de chuva pelo meio mas já é quase tudo neve. A temperatura é de 2,2ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (3 Fev 2009 às 17:21)

Pela Fernão Magalhães em Coimbra, já passou a superficie, agora já estamos no período das abertas.
Amanhã há mais , certo ?

Joao


----------



## CSOF (3 Fev 2009 às 17:24)

Por aqui em chuva, mas pouca, 4.ºc, e mesmo a serra de S. Paio com aproximadamente 1000 m está a receber chuva e não neve.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 17:25)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui já neva, algumas gotas de chuva pelo meio mas já é quase tudo neve. A temperatura é de 2,2ºC.



Umas poucas dezenas de metros mais baixo estão 3.3ºC e chove. 
Apenas se conseguem ver uns flocos (poucos) perdidos no meio da chuva


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

Aqui já passou a frente entre as 13:30 e as 16h os seus efeitos por aqui foram: chuva *8,5mm*, vento médio máximo *41,5km/h W* (14:15) e a rajada máxima foi de *54,8km/h W* (15:49)

Agora céu pouco nublado quase limpo, vento fraco a moderado ( rajada máx. ultima hora  49,5km/h N), temperatura de 13,0ºC, humidade de 78%, pressão 1000hpa, ponto de orvalho 9,3ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2009 às 17:28)

Sleet (chuva e neve) com 2,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

ALV72 disse:


> Pela Fernão Magalhães em Coimbra, já passou a superficie, agora já estamos no período das abertas.
> Amanhã há mais , certo ?
> 
> Joao



Sim certo, principalmente durante a manha


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2009 às 17:30)

Continua a chover, e agora com mais força!!


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (3 Fev 2009 às 17:35)

Boas tardes
ocorrências registadas pela protecção civil no continente


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2009 às 17:42)

Boa tarde, 

aqui na "baixa", é mais chuva, embora caiam uns flocos perdidos de quando em vez!

Neste momento  *+2,5ºC*




***************


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

Por aqui, os períodos de chuva já deram lugar à situação de aguaceiros.
E o 1º de muitos nas próximas horas já teve lugar com direito a arco-íris.






[/URL][/IMG]

" Venham mais cinco" ...


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

Por aqui, depois de ter descido aos 6.8ºC a temperatura já vai nos 8.5ºC 

neste momento recomeça a chover


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2009 às 17:58)

Passou a sleet de novo, a cota deve estar a subir pois ar menos frio deve estar a entrar de SW. Apesar disso, a temperatura desceu um pouco para os 1,6ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 18:00)

Dia de aguaceiros, alguns moderados, que já deram para apanhar um bela molha... Carro na revisão é o que dá...
De qualquer forma, por hoje já chega, digo eu, pois a frente parece já ter passado, e o céu está com boas abertas.
A temperatura está nos 12.8ºC, depois de uma máxima de 14.2ºC...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Fev 2009 às 18:00)

por aqui parou de nevar a 10 min tudo calminho a espera de festa mais logo ..


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2009 às 18:02)

Fil disse:


> Passou a sleet de novo, a cota deve estar a subir pois ar menos frio deve estar a entrar de SW. Apesar disso, a temperatura desceu um pouco para os 1,6ºC.



Também por aqui a temperatura sobe, estando neste momento nos 10º.
Voltou a encobrir e ameaça chover  a qualquer instante.
Aguardemos...

edit ás 18h05: ai está ela em força. A chuva claro!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Fev 2009 às 18:03)

poderemos esperar arrefecimento ou aquecimento?


----------



## jpaulov (3 Fev 2009 às 18:07)

Fil disse:


> Passou a sleet de novo, a cota deve estar a subir pois ar menos frio deve estar a entrar de SW. Apesar disso, a temperatura desceu um pouco para os 1,6ºC.



curioso, como uma pequena diferença de metros na altitude se faz notar na diferença entre neve e chuva!!  
No meu quintal ainda não nevou e a temperatura ainda ronda os 3,5º!! 
(estou junto ao polidesportivo de santa Maria - Vales de S. Francisco)


----------



## Bgc (3 Fev 2009 às 18:11)

Zona Sul da cidade: 0.9ºC e só neve.


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 18:16)

_Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia_

Temp: *9,3ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *5,0mm*

Céu nublado, mas não chove


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2009 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a frente já passou e foi muito generosa, de salientar que começou a chuver eram 10:30H e só acabou ás 17:20h, por agora o céu já está pouco nublado e estão 11.4ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.7ºC
T.Minima: 8.4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 18:29)

Sleet na zona Oeste da Cidade apesar de ser mais chuva que neve.

2,1ºC, 96%HR e 999hPa.


Se a precipitação aumentar passará a neve...


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

Por aqui, abrandou agora a chuva, mas neve só na encosta da Serra


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

Sleet também por aqui com 1,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2009 às 18:36)

Boas noitespor aqui foi uma tarde de chuva bem chovida e fria.

Neste momento já não chove,o céu já abriu bastante,não deve cair mais nas proximas horas.

Dados actuais 8.9ºc a máxima do dia,pressão 1001.0hpa com 91%hr,o mais importante foi que caiu 9.0mm de.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima =  9,6 ºC (15h01)
Mínima = 4,9 ºC (07h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

*Típico dia de Inverno, com muita chuva, especialmente durante toda a tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 12,2 (dia 2); Temp. Mínima = 4,9 ºC (dia 3); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

Depois de uma tarde de chuva, o céu limpou finalmente. O vento sopra fraco a moderado e a temperatura desceu bem.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Tal como o GFS previa as cotas começam a subir, só espero que se cumpra o resto da semana!


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Situação de aguaceiros que foram acompanhados de granizo.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

Penso que em breve segundo imagens de satélite devemos passar a regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

Hoje de manhã na linha divisória entre Braga e Guimarães estavam 1ºc as 8h00 am.

Céu limpo até as 11h00-12h00.

A partir daí comomeçou a chover sem parar e estavam 4ºc segundo o termometro do carro quando deixei o emprego as 4 da tarde.

A chuva é gélida e, sinceramente.... Acho que ja tenho saudades de doirar uns minutos ao sol...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

Máxima de *13,3 ºC* com alguma chuva durante a tarde.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Fev 2009 às 19:39)

Boas aqui estao 11.3ºC
Vento medio 6.5 Km\h
Vento maximo 56.2 km\h
Precipitação 8.6 mm
Pressão 1000.2 hPa 
Humidade Relativa 81%


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 19:46)

12.2ºC, céu nublado, mas sem ameaçar chover...
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2009 às 19:47)

A precipitação já parou aqui e deu lugar ao nevoeiro. Temperatura de 2,2ºC e pressão de 996 hPa a descer.


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 20:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> 12.2ºC, céu nublado, mas sem ameaçar chover...
> O vento sopra fraco.



Confirmo, excepto a temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2009 às 20:06)

*Mau Tempo/Vila Real: Crianças de escolas de Boticas regressam mais cedo a casa por causa da neve*

O Agrupamento de Escolas de Boticas interrompeu hoje as aulas mais cedo devido à queda de um forte nevão na zona Norte do concelho e para que as crianças pudessem regressar em segurança a casa, informou o presidente da autarquia. Fernando Campos referiu que o concelho de Boticas, em particular as aldeias localizadas a maior altitude, estão desde o início da tarde debaixo de um forte nevão.
Como consequência disso, o Agrupamento de Escolas interrompeu as suas actividades lectivas de forma a se poderem realizar imediatamente os transportes escolares, fazendo regressar em segurança as crianças das escolas às suas casas. Segundo o autarca, foram cerca de 400 os alunos que hoje regressaram mais cedo a casa.
Fernando Campos referiu ainda que algumas estradas municipais já se encontram condicionadas na zona da Serra das Alturas. O autarca referiu ainda que, se continuar a nevar no concelho, quarta-feira não haverá transportes escolares, prevendo-se também que as vias fiquem intransitáveis acima dos 600 metros.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) accionou hoje, de novo, o nível de Alerta Amarelo para os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Portalegre.

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2009 às 20:11)

Por aqui cai mais um aguaceiro, temperatura nos *8.5ºC*


----------



## actioman (3 Fev 2009 às 20:21)

Olá!

Por estas terras raianas, nada de especial a destacar. Dia de chuva normal para um Inverno normal .

No momento que por aqui passou a frente estava em viagem vinha de Olivença para Elvas  e aqui ficam as fotos possíveis, pois a chuva era por vezes moderada e "tocada a vento" .

Olivença ao fundo debaixo de _aguinha_ muita! 







Na estrada entre Olivença de Elvas:






Aqui como curiosidade, um parque de energia solar que foi inaugurado no Verão passado, com uma capacidade de 1.600 Kwh/ano. Tão perto e tão longe da nossa realidade portuguesa .





E por fim duas imagens do Guadiana na fronteira da Ajuda, aqui perto de Elvas.

A montante, com a antiga ponte da ajuda destruída em tantas contendas luso-castelhanas:





E a jusante:





Leva um bom caudal! Quem beneficia é o tal Alqueva, que apesar de construído em Portugal, os _nuestros hermanos_ é que têm sabido tirar proveito dele .

A mínima desta madrugada foi de 5ºC e a máxima chegou aos 10,4ºC.

Neste momento já não chove e a temperatura vai caindo mais rapidamente. Registo 8,4ºC. A pressão é de 1003hPa.


----------



## carlitinhos (3 Fev 2009 às 20:24)

boa noite 

na Cova da Beira, temperatura 7,5º e o icone da estação indica chuva, vento fraco 

cumps


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 20:25)

Isto anda algo parado, muitas visitas, mas poucos posts...
Também não é para menos, o tempo amainou claramente, estando a temperatura e a pressão estabilizadas, sem chuva e sem vento.
O que vale é que nova animação está para breve.
12.2ºC e 1003hpa.


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 20:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isto anda algo parado, muitas visitas, mas poucos posts...
> Também não é para menos, o tempo amainou claramente, estando a temperatura e a pressão estabilizadas, sem chuva e sem vento.
> O que vale é que nova animação está para breve.
> 12.2ºC e 1003hpa.



Nova animação? Como assim nova animação?


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 20:33)

Neste momento vou com 11,2ºC de Temperatura e o Céu mantém-se Muito Nublado!

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão nos 1004 hPa
Vento a 23,4 km/h de O (270º), tendo já atingido os 43 km/h algumas vezes!
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,4ºC/h


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Fev 2009 às 20:35)

Olá

Sigo com 10.2ºC e céu bastante nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Fev 2009 às 20:36)

Não tem sido nada fácil dar aqui um salto... ocupações .

Por aqui choveu todo o dia, inclusive agora.

Sigo com:
T:* 5,7ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P:* 998,6mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

Tudo a espera da próxima frente  Chega durante a manha e amanha pode já ter trovoadas e granizo  

Por agora céu limpo e 11,9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2009 às 20:46)

O dia de hoje já rendeu 5,0mm de precipitação.
Sigo com 11,1ºC e 1003,1hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 21:06)

Lightning disse:


> Nova animação? Como assim nova animação?





miguel disse:


> Tudo a espera da próxima frente  Chega durante a manha e amanha pode já ter trovoadas e granizo
> 
> Por agora céu limpo e 11,9ºC



Miguel dixit...


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2009 às 21:08)

Segue com 11,1º, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Tarde de chuva moderada com enfraquecimento gradual do vento.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Fev 2009 às 21:08)

por aqui 2.5 graus e a neve que caiu durante a tarde passou agora a chuva(agua neve)


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 21:15)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui 2.5 graus e a neve que caiu durante a tarde passou agora a chuva(agua neve)



Amanhã à tarde há mais!


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2009 às 21:20)

Loriga está com 4,6ºC, todos os acessos à Serra da Estrela(centro) estão cortados devido à neve.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 21:20)

A temperatura está a subir  agora 2,6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (3 Fev 2009 às 21:20)

A chuva cai miudinha e há nevoeiro.

T: *5,6ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *998,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Madragoa (3 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

Boa Noite,sigo por Lisboa Temp11,2,Céu Nublado,Vento fraco S/SW, 1004hpa.      Só uma curiosidade ,Uma noticia(com foto),que vem hoje no jornal Global gratuito,sobre uma (lontra metereologista)  passo a citar:EUA O mestre de cerimonias exibe Phill,a famosa lontra de Punxsutawney( pensilvania)O animal,que já teve direito a filmes,é um »metereologista».Este ano ,num certo dia e hora,saiu da toca,e viu a sua sombra e voltou para o buraco,o que significa mais seis meses de inverno rigoroso...isto é nos estados unidos..........abraços


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

3º!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

A temperatura "morreu" nos 12ºC... Vai ser uma noite metereologicamente aborrecida, está-se mesmo a ver...


----------



## Manuel Brito (3 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

Boas.

Temperatura: 12ºC
Orvalho: 11ºC
RH: 95%
Pressão: 1005hpa
Condições: Céu pouco nublado
Vento: 280º 07kt (W a 13 km/h)
Visibilidade: > 10km
Precipitação hoje: 2.2mm  
Precipitação Fevereiro: 15.6mm  
Precipitação 2009: 55.6mm


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Fev 2009 às 21:46)

Boas

Hoje por aqui caiu alguma chuva, o que deu para acumular 10mm.











Amanha nova frente com mais surpresas


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

Por aqui estão agora 8.2ºC.
O dia de hoje rendeu 5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 21:50)

Por aqui a chuva fraca, por vezes moderada rendeu *7.7mm*, a temperatura andou num sobe e desce durante o dia. Agora estão *7.6ºC*, ceu com abertas e está como eu gosto, apesar de ser Quarto Crescente, já há luar e dá para ver as nuvens a correr aceleradas. A *humidade* está nos *91%* e a *pressão* nos *1002mb*, o *vento medio *está nos *15.1km/h*, a *rajada maxima* hoje foi de *32.4 km/h*

*Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mínima:3.6ºC
Máxima:8.8ºC*

Nota: Amanha (e os outros dias, talvez) se as previsões estiverem certas será(ão) dia(as) interessante(s), com possiveis aguaceiros fortes, as trovoadas que muitos gostam, o granizo e a neve, pelo menos nas terras altas.
Esperamos então que seja assim...


----------



## miguelgjm (3 Fev 2009 às 21:56)

Aqui por castro daire por vezes caem aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de vento. Ainda á pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte que fez com que a água entrasse em certas casas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2009 às 21:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,6 ºC*
Tx: *13,3 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada: *14,8 mm*
Rajada máxima: *51,5 km/h*


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 22:02)

Já houve no Norte.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 22:05)

Extremos:

Máxima:15,7ºC
Mínima:9ºC

Rajada máxima: 54,8km/h W

Precipitação:8,5mm


----------



## cactus (3 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

boas , por aqui 11,1 ºC boring......


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

Por aqui neste momento o céu está muito nublado com uma chuva fraca acompalhar com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 7.2ºc e 92%hr.

Pelas provisões para os próximos dias ainda vamos ter bastante animação.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

thunderboy disse:


> Já houve no Norte.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/



Por acaso por volta das 19h ouvi um trovão...mas nada de especial....


neste momento sigo com *7.1ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Não sai do mesmo...12ºC, 1003hpa...
Extremos do dia:
10ºC/14.2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Dados actuais:

11.3ºC

73% HR

1003hpa

9.4Km/h W


Extremos hoje:

T Máxima: 14ºC (12:32)
T.Mínima: 9.5ºC (4:36)
Rajada máxima: 38.1Km/h (15:11)


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

A temperatura vai descendo encontrando-se nos 7.8ºC.
humidade:91%
Pressão:1000.4hPa


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Boas pessoal 

Depois de uma tarde chuvosa, onde acumulou 12.6 mm
Agora sigo com 9.2ºC e céu com algumas nuvens
Vento quase nulo

A máxima hoje foi de 11.3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (3 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Chove fraco assim como o vento.

Para mim estas são noites secantes... não há nada de anormal. 

T: *5,6ºC*
HR: *95 - 100%*
P:* 998,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 22:49)

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Daqui a umas horinhas as pipocas já rebentam.


----------



## Nashville (3 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

Lightning disse:


> Daqui a umas horinhas as pipocas já rebentam.




será um caso a seguir.......

vento fraco sigo com 9.5ºC .


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2009 às 22:54)

Noite calma, com muitas nuvens.
Temperatura de *11,6 ºC* e humidade nos *80 %*.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Lightning disse:


> Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Daqui a umas horinhas as pipocas já rebentam.



E eu gostaria de ser o primeiro a come-las.


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Por aqui aguaceiros por vezes fortes e ja caiu granizo  e tá um frio


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

thunderboy disse:


> E eu gostaria de ser o primeiro a come-las.



Há que chegue para todos. A taça é grande. 

Fiquei surpreendido quando vi o CAPE/LI para amanhã


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

Lightning disse:


> Há que chegue para todos. A taça é grande.
> 
> Fiquei surpreendido quando vi o CAPE/LI para amanhã



Postei-o há coisa de uma hora no tópico de previsão e modelos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2009 às 23:11)

Por hoje ficamos por aqui com o céu alternando muito e pouco nublado.

Dados 7.4ºc pressão 1002.6hpa e 92%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.4/8.9ºc precipitação 9.0mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 23:25)

Extremos de hoje:

MAX: 5.1ºC
MIN: 2.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas Alguns)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1002 hPa _(15:18)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1007 hPa _(07:33)_

*Vento Máximo:* 51,4 km/h de SSO [202º] _(13:09)_

*Precipitação:* 10,3mm


_Dia marcado por Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, e ocorrência de Precipitação sob a forma de Chuva Fraca/Moderada._


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui mínima de 9.3ºC e máxima de 12.8ºC.

O dia rendeu 12 mm


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Cerca de 5mm   hoje.
De vez em quando, uns aguaceiros que têm estado a aumentar de intensidade.
temp. nos 9.5º


----------



## Profetaa (3 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite..
e que tal um pouco de granizo???....
pouco,mas caiu agora qualquer coisa por cá...quase já chegava derretido,mas deu pra sentir...quem estava na rua


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

4,0ºC, 93%HR e 997hPa.

O meu pluviometro hoje recolheu 6,3mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva a partir do fim da manhã até ao final da tarde, o vento soprou moderado momentaneamente forte com uma rajada algo estranha, assim como apareceu desapareceu logo mas foi um bocado assustadora.

Máxima: 15.6ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## Profetaa (3 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

pressao-999.8hpa
temp.-10.1º
humid.83%
acumulado de hoje:8.5mm


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

Com 11.8ºC, e com as demais variáveis atmosféricas na mesma, me despeço por hoje.
Até amanhã!!


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Extremos de hoje
T.máx:13.4ºC
T.min:5.9ºC

Precipitação: 5.0mm


----------



## Kraliv (3 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

Boas,




Mínima 6,2ºC

Máxima 11,4ºC

 5mm de _colheita_


Foi o saldo desta Terça-Feira


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 8,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,2ºC
Precipitação: 15,2mm

Choveu bem mais do que eu estava à espera.

-------------

Por agora, céu muito nublado, 10,2ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

Dados de hoje:

TMáx: 14,5ºC
Tmin: 9,4ºC
Precipitação: 5,0mm


----------



## bewild (3 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

Boa noite companheiros!

Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 11,9ºC
Humidade Relativa: 84%
Pressão: 1002mb/hPa


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

Temperatura actual: 4,4ºC
                  Máxima:5,7ºC
                  Minima:0,9ºC
                  Precipitação: 7,6mm


----------



## thunderboy (4 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Pelas imagens de satélite dirige-se uma bela massa nebulosa a todo o vapor para Portugal.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Dia de Boas Abertas, com muito vento e alguns aguaceiros na parte leste do concelho

Tmin - 11,8ºC
Tmax - 17,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 3 de Fevereiro de 2009 23:01:43

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,9
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    14,0
Wind chill       13,9
Heat index       13,9
Dew Point        6,0
Rel Humidity     60%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     19,4 NW
Average Speed    9,3 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  5,4
Total this month 13,5
Total this year  94,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1022,6
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 00:37)

_Moscavide_

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraquinho que deixou *0,4mm*
Temp: *11,9ºC*
Hum: *81%*


----------



## carlitinhos (4 Fev 2009 às 00:45)

alguem vai acordar!!! eles vêm ai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loureso (4 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

oLá A tOdOs

O meu registo fica-se pelos 11 ºC.
Há momentos verificou-se alguma precipitação apesar de fraca.
Observei uma previsão a indicar ocorrência de trovoadas para o início desta manhã! Confirmar-se-á?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 9.8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

Bom dia! Por cá manhã de muito vento e com alguns aguaceiros. Neste momento nao chove e o céu está muito nublado.

A minima foi de 11,1ºC até ao momento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

Mínima observada de *9,8 ºC* esta noite.
A noite foi de muito vento, chuva e algum granizo.


----------



## jpaulov (4 Fev 2009 às 15:29)

isto por aqui "nem tuge nem muge"!!! 
Ora chovisca ora faz sol, ou seja, um tempo chato para não dizer outra coisa... 
temp. actual no meu quintal: 6,4ºC
Pressão: 1006 hPa e permanece estável desde as última 6 horas.


----------



## tclor (4 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

Em Loriga estão 3,7º. O tempo está de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes. Aos 960
mts de altitude a berma da estrada tem alguns pedaços de neve acumulada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.4ºC

T.Minima: 9.8ºC


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

boa tarde pessoal...

temp. max:12.6º
temp. min:8.0º
rajada max:72.3km/h

sigo com:

pressao:994.3hpa
temp:8.9º
humid:88%
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:17.0mm(continua a chover)
o vento por agora sopra fraco a moderado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 19:53)

A temperatura máxima observada foi de *13,7 ºC*, a rajada máxima atingiu os *67,7 km/h*.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 19:58)

A máxima de hoje foi de *13,5ºC*

A minima registei-a de tarde com *7,6ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................5.7º
T máx..................................12.9º

Precipitação..........................19 m/m

Rajada máx de vento...............41.4 Km/h

Pressão actual.......................1000 hPa


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*14,2ºC*
Mínima:*8,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*66,4km/h W*

Precipitação total: *11,6mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Nova Minima de hoje 8.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de Aguaceiros Fortes durante a Madrugada, e Fracos/Moderados durante o resto do dia. O Vento soprou Moderado até ao final da tarde._


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,7 ºC*
Tx: *13,7 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada: *12,2 mm*
Rain Rate máximo: *145,8 mm/h*
Rajada máxima: *67,7 km/h*


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

*Extremos do dia 04.Fevereiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *13,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,3ºC*

Precipitaçao acumulada: *6,0mm*


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 7,9ºC
Tmáx: 13,4ºC
Precipitação: 4,6mm


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 10,4 ºC (15h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 6,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa

*Alternância entre períodos de sol e aguaceiros.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 12,2 (dia 2); Temp. Mínima = 4,9 ºC (dia 3); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Extremos do dia 4/2/2009:


Temp. Máx: 9,9ºC
Temp. Mín: 5,2ºC

Neste momento registo 5,2ºC e a pressão é de 1001hPa.

O dia foi de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a forte que diminuíram da parte da tarde, dando lugar a céu parcialmente nublado. Destaco no entanto a boa chuvada que caiu por volta das 9h, com boas rajadas de vento e até algum granizo. Ainda vi uma persiana voar, por sorte caiu apenas no chão.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2009 às 00:12)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 14,1ºC
Tmin: 10,4ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 6,7mm


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2009 às 00:19)

Por cá mínima de 8.8ºC e máxima de 13.1ºC.

O dia rendeu 4 mm, grão a grão enche a galinha o papo, já vou com 32 mm em 4 dias


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 00:32)

Precipitação acumulada: 3.5mm

T.min:5.9ºC
T.max:15.7ºC

Rajada máxima 43.3km/h


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

Por aqui foi um dia quase sem chuva, só por volta das 7:30 da manhã é que choveu bem, depois disso pouco houve a registar. Tmín:6.0°C e Tmáx:11.8°C e Prec. 4.5mm. Até manhã!


----------



## Luis França (5 Fev 2009 às 00:43)

Uma imagem acolhedora de fim de tarde, em Benfica, Lisboa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2009 às 14:14)

Dados do dia 4/02/09.

Valores temp:5.2/11.3ºc precipitação 11.0mm.


----------



## Sirilo (5 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

Luis França disse:


> Uma imagem acolhedora de fim de tarde, em Benfica, Lisboa.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2009 às 17:25)

Grandes fotos Luís França


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2009 às 18:31)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.9ºC

T.Minima: 4.2ºC

E já agora essas fotos estão espectaculares Luis França


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2009 às 19:23)

*Extremos do dia 05.01.09*

Temp. Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,0ºC*

Precipitação: *17,0mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2009 às 20:04)

Boa noite!

Por cá dia de muitas nuvens com abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin -8,8ºC Tmax - 17,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 5 de Fevereiro de 2009 19:01:51

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,0
Trend (per hour) -0,6
Average today    12,6
Wind chill       14,0
Heat index       14,0
Dew Point        6,9
Rel Humidity     63%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     8,6 NW
Average Speed    6,1 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      29,4
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 42,9
Total this year  124,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,5
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## camrov8 (5 Fev 2009 às 20:10)

hoje fui dar um passeio até uma serra cá perto com uma altura de perto de 1100mts mas começou a nevar perto dos 600 metros com neve molhada no topo esta a nevar com grandes flocos e quase sem vento o que a tornava o ambiente idilico


----------



## camrov8 (5 Fev 2009 às 20:59)

isto esta calmo


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 21:06)

*(05-02-2009)

t.max:  15.2ºC
t.min:  4.6ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (5 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

boa noite malta...

temp.max:13.1º
temp. min:6.9º

sigo com:
pressao:997.6hpa
vento fraco de S
temp:7.4º
humid:93%
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:15.5mm

por aqui o céu esta muito nublado com períodos de aguaceiros, tendo registado na ultima hora 1.5mm


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................5.7º
T máx.....................14.9º

Precipitação.............21.0 mm

Rajada máx vento.....19.1 Km/h


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 21:50)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:14ºC
Mínima:8,5ºC

Rajada máxima:37,1km/h  WNW

Precipitação:1,0mm


----------



## SnowMan (5 Fev 2009 às 22:04)

Hoje cerca das 12h, junto à estação de metro do Dragão, apesar do céu muito carregado com núvens, havia uma visibilidade bastante razoável. Ao longe distinguia-se perfeitamente a Serra de Montemuro branca, talvez a partir dos 800m de altitude. 

Nessa ocasião notava-seuma aberta sobre a dita serra, pelo que era bem visível a neve a reflectir o sol.

Estando o céu limpo e com boa visiblidade, esta Serra distingue-se perfeitamente de vários pontos da cidade do Porto e Gaia, quer com neve ou sem ela.

Hoje a curiosidade foi apenas de, no meio das núvens muito carregadas, a aberta de sol mostrar bem a neve.

Estou com 7,2º.

Abraços


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

SnowMan disse:


> Hoje cerca das 12h, junto à estação de metro do Dragão, apesar do céu muito carregado com núvens, havia uma visibilidade bastante razoável. Ao longe distinguia-se perfeitamente a Serra de Montemuro branca, talvez a partir dos 800m de altitude.
> 
> Nessa ocasião notava-seuma aberta sobre a dita serra, pelo que era bem visível a neve a reflectir o sol.
> 
> ...




Bela perspectiva....portanto. maravilha!!!


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

SnowMan disse:


> Hoje cerca das 12h, junto à estação de metro do Dragão, apesar do céu muito carregado com núvens, havia uma visibilidade bastante razoável. Ao longe distinguia-se perfeitamente a Serra de Montemuro branca, talvez a partir dos 800m de altitude.
> 
> Nessa ocasião notava-seuma aberta sobre a dita serra, pelo que era bem visível a neve a reflectir o sol.
> 
> ...



Confirmo essa fantástica visão


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,2 ºC (11h38)
Mínima = 5,1 (07h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 5,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1002 hPa

*Manhã de céu pouco nublado e muito sol; alternância entre períodos de sol e aguaceiros a partir da tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 12,2 (dia 2 e dia 5); Temp. Mínima = 4,9 ºC (dia 3); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 13,5ºC
Tmin: 8,6ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 2,7mm


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

Extremos do dia:
7.2ºC
15.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *6,2 ºC*
Tx: *13,9 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada: *16,0 mm*
Rajada máxima: *46,8 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de Céu Muito Nublado e Aguaceiros Moderados._


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 4,4ºC
Tmáx: 11,6ºC
Precipitação: 11,1mm


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

Afinal a mínima por aqui acabou por não ser os 8,5ºc mas sim 8,0ºC 

Agora vou com 8,4ºC e o vento a aumentar um pouco de intensidade 25,5km/h NW


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 00:01)

Tmáx:15.9ºC
T.min:5.4ºC
Precipitação:9.3mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

AnDré disse:


> *Extremos de hoje:*
> 
> Tmin: 4,4ºC



Que mínima brutal. 
E nós que costumamos ter mínimas relativamente próximas.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

Por cá mínima de 5.7ºC e máxima de 12.5ºC.

O dia rendeu 9 mm


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 00:09)

Extremos do dia 5:

1,4ºC / 6,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

Temperaturas do dia 5/02/09

Dados 4.1/10.3ºc precipitação 3.0mm.


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 01:10)

Extremos do dia (5FEV2009):

Temp. Máx: 12,2
Temp. Mín: 4ºC

Dia de aguaceiros moderados e pouco frequentes no período da tarde e também de uma trovoada pelas 15:30. O granizo também marcou uma efémera presença.

Neste momento tenho 4,9ºC o céu está muito nublado, a pressão é de 1003hPa, tendo hoje chegado até aos 998hPa. A HR é de 95%.
O vento sopra fraco e gelado de NW.


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 11:45)

A minima desta noite foi de *3,7ºC*

A precipitação acumulada até agora é de *5,0mm*


----------



## Madragoa (6 Fev 2009 às 13:35)

Boas ,pelo Centro de Lisboa registei uma Minima de 6,2c.Sigo com 13.5c. Desconforto térmico na rua.Bons registos,e bom fim de semana-


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2009 às 19:20)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.7ºC

T.Minima: 5.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 19:26)

A temperatura máxima observada foi de *12,8 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

Boa noite! Por cá dia ameno com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 11,3ºC
Tmax - 19,2ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 6 de Fevereiro de 2009 20:34:28

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,2
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    14,0
Wind chill       15,2
Heat index       15,2
Dew Point        11,7
Rel Humidity     80%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 NE
Average Speed    1,3 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  29,4
Total this month 42,9
Total this year  124,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1031,1
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Máxima.12,4ºC
Mínima:7,3ºC

Rajada máxima:51,3km/h N

Precipitação:1,0mm


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................2.6º
T máx................................12.8º

Rajada máx vento.................20.5 Km/h

Precipitação........................2.1 mm

Pressão actual.....................1013 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 8,9 ºC (15h51)
Mínima = 3,2 ºC (07h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 3,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Hoje predominou o céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado do quadrante norte durante o dia. Descida das temperaturas e subida da pressão atmosférica.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 12,2 (dia 2 e dia 5); Temp. Mínima = *3,2 ºC* (dia 6); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).
__________________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *6,7 ºC*
Tx: *12,8 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada: *6,4 mm*
Rajada máxima: *50,0 km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2009 às 23:34)

Extremos do dia:
6.7ºC
12.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Dia de céu pouco nublado, com alguns aguaceiros de neve.

Tmín: *-0,4ºC*

Tmáx: *+4,6ºC*


*Tactual: +0,9ºC*





***************


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

_Extremos do dia 06.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *9,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *3,7ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *8,8mm*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, e aguaceiros fracos/moderados._


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

Por aqui a mínima de 6.3ºC e máxima de 10.2ºC.

O dia rendeu 5 mm  neste momento estou com 7.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

*Extremos do dia 7 de Fevereiro*

Tmin: 5,8ºC
Tmáx: 10,4ºC
Precipitação: 4,4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

AnDré disse:


> *Extremos do dia 7 de Fevereiro*



Isso é que é ir à frente ! 
Nós a começar o dia 7 e já estás a apresentar o resumo do mesmo dia.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isso é que é ir à frente !
> Nós a começar o dia 7 e já estás a apresentar o resumo do mesmo dia.



Isto é muito à frente!

Fica a correcção:
*
Extremos do dia 6 de Fevereiro*

Tmin: 5,8ºC
Tmáx: 10,4ºC
Precipitação: 4,4mm


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2009 às 00:46)

Boa noite,
ontem dia de céu muito nublado, pequena amplitude térmica




6Jan09
mínima 8,8ºC
máxima 11,2ºC

Neste momento 10,2ºC
84%HR
1023hpa


----------



## squidward (7 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

*(06-02-2009)

t.max:  12.9ºC
t.min:  6.4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (7 Fev 2009 às 01:44)

Por aqui céu com algumas abertas, temp. actual 5.5ºC
Precipitação dia 6: 10.3mm


----------



## Madragoa (7 Fev 2009 às 08:06)

Bom Dia ,Centro de Lisboa com Minima de 6.6c.Agora com 8,5c Céu muito nublado,Vento Fraco de NW/N.Bons Registos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2009 às 13:53)

Temperaturas do dia 6/02/09.

Dados 2.5/9.6ºc.


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

*Extremos de dia 07.Fevereiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *12,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *2,8ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2009 às 19:13)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.4ºC

T.Minima: 3.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Fev 2009 às 21:09)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 11,2º

Min
T 2,3º

Dia muito frio, com vento moderado e nevoeiro durante toda a manhã (pelas 12H00 ainda estava 4,7º).

Segue com 6,6º


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2009 às 21:40)

Dia _soleado_ por aqui!

Tmín: *-1,6ºC*

Tmáx: *+7,4ºC*


Tactual: *+2,0ºC*






***************


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

Extremos do dia de hoje:

Mínima: *7,2º*
Máxima: *14,0º*
Vento - Rajada máxima: *36 km/h Direcção Norte*


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

*Em Guimarães:*

T. min...........................2.1º
T máx..........................14.4º

Rajada máx vento..........12.6 Km/h

Precipitação..................0 mm


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:6ºC
Máxima:13,8ºC

Rajada máxima. 44km/h N


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W,com 4.2ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.8/12.3ºc.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx:13,1ºC
Tmin: 7,2ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 7,7mm


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo calmo.

Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Temperatura: 8º C


----------



## DMartins (8 Fev 2009 às 00:45)

-0:45h
-Seguimos com 4,7º e nuvens a aproximarem-se de NO


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 13,2ºC _(14:00)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 50% _(13:40)_
*Humidade Máxima:* 90% _(09:46)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1009 hPa _(02:18)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1020 hPa _(23:18)_

*Vento Máximo:* 30,5 km/h _(15:33)_

*Precipitação:* 2,1mm


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

*Extremos do dia 7 de Fevereiro:*

Tmin: 5,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,8ºC
Precipitação: 1,3mm.

Actualmente estou com 8,7ºC e 79% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 01:07)

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *5,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

Por cá mínima de 6.2ºC e máxima de 12.1ºC.

O dia rendeu 3 mm.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Fev 2009 às 02:26)

Temp min 6.4 ºC
Temp max 11.9 ºC
Precipitaçao 0.2 mm

Boas noites


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 02:41)

Neste momento estou com *8,6ºC*, estagnados, e o céu mantém-se muito nublado!

Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 03:37)

Despeço-me então com os mesmos *8,6ºC*!

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 09:55)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *8,2 ºC* com céu nublado durante toda a noite.

Agora, céu com bastantes nuvens e vento fraco, temperatura nos *12,2 ºC*.


----------



## tclor (8 Fev 2009 às 10:00)

4,1º nesta altura. Céu carregado e escuro a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## Lousano (8 Fev 2009 às 10:14)

Depois de uma mínima de 3,3º, segue com 9,4º e céu encoberto.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu nublado, chuva fraca e 2,7ºC.


Mínima de 1,9ºC esta madrugada.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2009 às 10:44)

Bom dia!
Por aqui sigo com céu nublado com abertas, 14.6ºC, 1021hpa, e vento fraco...
Mínima de 8.5ºC esta noite, mas a subir muito e depressa...


----------



## gaviaoreal (8 Fev 2009 às 10:56)

Segundo a Televisão de Galicia
Unha nova cicloxénese ameaza este luns Galicia
Aguardemos


----------



## Madragoa (8 Fev 2009 às 11:01)

Bom dia,e bom Domingo para todos...Sigo pelo centro de Lisboa ...Temp 15.2c.Vento fraco .Pressão1020hpa (a semana passada,éra sempre a descer, agóra é sempre a subir....)Céu nublado....., e a Minima foi de 7.0c


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2009 às 11:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 2.8ºC, neste momento estão 12.2ºC e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas e a pressão está nos 1023.8hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2009 às 11:43)

Bons dias,por aqui o dia acordou mais o menos nublado,mas ao longo da manhã têm vindo a ficar muito nublado.

Dados actuais 8.6ºc pressão 1021.3hpa e 84%hr.


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 12:03)

Bom dia 

Quando acordei, pensei que a estação tinha avariado. 

Acordei com o céu muito nublado e com uns escaldantes 15,5º 

Agora a temperatura já desceu para os 15,1º, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, a pressão está nos 1023 mb e a Humidade Relativa nos 77%.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 12:07)

estou com 15.1Cº
ps o meu sensor esta  virado a NE  e nao apanha luz directa sendo que esta no parapeito da janela a 5cm do estore branco ( o estore esta sempre fechado pq partiu-se) e esta protejido da radiação difusa por duas folhas de " papel de prata" com 15cm por 15cm que estao viradas para a rua e a 7cm do sensor acham bem????


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2009 às 12:13)

Boas tardes, sigo com 11º, chove certinho e a nebulosidade é baixa. Em resumo, um dia bom para estar por casa...


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 12:19)

Bom dia.
Estão 13.8ºC.
A mínima foi de 2.6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 12:25)

Dados actuais:

14,8º
79% HR
Base das nuvens a 478 metros
1023 mb
8,7 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 12:29)

Bons Dias!

A Temperatura Mínima de hoje foi de *6,6ºC*, pelas 4:32

Neste momento tenho 13,1ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º)

O céu está totalmente encoberto, e já registei *1,0mm* de Precipitação!


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

Após tanta pressa em subir, a temperatura meteu travões e estagnou nos 15.4ºC...
O céu está agora muito nublado, sendo provável a queda de um aguaceiro em breve...
Parece-me que o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade...


----------



## Madragoa (8 Fev 2009 às 12:37)

Sigo pela Madragoa,Temp 15.4c.Vento fraco de W,Pressão 1021 hpa.Céu totalmente encoberto. com nuvens bastantes escuras.


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece-me que o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade...



Parece não, aumentou mesmo.  A velocidade média do vento tem vindo a aumentar 

Pode ser que daqui a um bocado chova.


----------



## DRC (8 Fev 2009 às 12:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro de 2009*

Céu encoberto
De manhã caíram algumas pingas.
Actualmente: Vento Fraco/Moderado. 13,7ºC de temperatura


----------



## DRC (8 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

Lightning disse:


> Pode ser que daqui a um bocado chova.



Vejo um pequeno aguaceiro a Sudoeste de onde estou.
Deve ir para a Margem Sul.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Fev 2009 às 13:07)

Veterano disse:


> Em resumo, um dia bom para estar por casa...



Idem em *Guimarães*:

Temp.............................9,2º
Precipitação....................2,1 mm


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 13:12)

DRC disse:


> Vejo um pequeno aguaceiro a Sudoeste de onde estou.
> Deve ir para a Margem Sul.



Sim, o céu por aqui está a ficar todo coberto. O vento enfraqueceu um bocado.

A temperatura caiu bem, para os 14,4º. A pressão mantém-se nos 1023 mb e a HR está nos 86%.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 13:14)

A temperatura maluca já vai nos 15.3º.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2009 às 13:16)

DRC disse:


> Vejo um pequeno aguaceiro a Sudoeste de onde estou.
> Deve ir para a Margem Sul.



Já cá mora!


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 13:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já cá mora!



Ia mesmo agora escrever isso. Vem acompanhada de algum vento. A temperatura continua a caír. 14,3º


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 13:26)

Céu muito nublado e cá se espera a chuva de novo 

Temp: *13,6ºC*
Pressão: *1017.4hPa*
Já acumulei *1,2mm*

Em 8 dias já cá cantam *64,0mm*

A minima desta noite, não desceu além dos *5,6ºC* (registados perto da 1h30)


----------



## Lousano (8 Fev 2009 às 13:40)

Neste momento 11,5º, vento moderado (com tendência para aumentar) e chuvisco.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 13:52)

Por aqui céu encoberto e chuvisco fraco.
Ainda não acumulei nada.

A temperatura está estagnada nos 13,6ºC.
A humidade nos 89%.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

Neste momento tenho 13ºC, e chove fraco, juntamente com algum Nevoeiro!

Humidade nos 94%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 25,6 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,1ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 14:12)

Cairam uns pingos há pouco, mas agora o sol espreita um pouco, com céu muito nublado.
A temperatura está nos *13,9 ºC*, a humidade relativa nos *88 %* e a pressão vai subindo, estando já nos *1021,2 hPa*.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Chuva fraca e nevoeiro 

Temp: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

Dados actuais:

13,7º
98% HR
9,0 km/h Oeste
1022 mb


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2009 às 14:36)

Boas tardes,por aqui depois de estar muito nublado durante o fim da manhã e começo da tarde,quando neste momento o sol já vai aperecendo por entre as nuvens mas levantou-se por aqui uma ventania com rajadas muito fortes e constantes da direção W,máxima até ao momento 32.7km/h (13.51h).

Dados actuais 12.9ºc pressão 1019.8hpa e 80%hr.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

Morrinha e nevoeiro

Temp: *12,3ºC*
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: *1,8mm*


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

temperatura a descer ligeiramente ( 14.6Cº) e alguns pingos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 15:17)

Céu com muitas nuvens, temperatura nos *14,3 ºC* e alguns pingos que elevam a humidade aos *90 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 15:27)

A chuva fraca tem caído constantemente! No entanto, não chegou ainda para a acumular mais 1mm no Pluviómetro, pelo que continuo com 1,0mm. A Temperatura encontra-se nos *13,6ºC*!

Humidade nos 94%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2009 às 15:43)

Céu muito nublado,vento muito forte com a temperatura nos 12.4ºc.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2009 às 15:55)

Céu encoberto; chuva fraca a moderada e temperatura de 10,0ºC; vento fraco a moderado de SO\O (?)
Mínima de 0,0ºC.


----------



## cactus (8 Fev 2009 às 15:58)

boas , por aqui , temp min 6ºC , agora uns mornos 13.3 ºC e aguaceiros , boring..


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

Boas .

Por aqui está a ficar tudo muito nublado e a temperatura até está a subir .

Sigo com:
T:* 12,2ºC*
HR:* 78%*
P: *1019,0mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 16:00)

Previsão meteoblue CAPE e STORM MOTION - 16h


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 16:04)

A temperatura continua a aumentar.

T:* 12,3ºC*
HR: *77%*
P: *1019,0mb/hPa*

Pelas previsões CAPE, os lisboetas é que vão ter sorte ......


----------



## DRC (8 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

*Dave* disse:


> Previsão meteoblue CAPE e STORM MOTION - 16h



Tens de explicar porque é que os de Lisboa vão ter sorte.


----------



## vinc7e (8 Fev 2009 às 16:22)

Boa tarde,

hoje registei uma mínima de 0.6ºC

neste momento sigo com *10.1ºC* e chuva fraca


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 16:24)

A chuva fraca continua e já acumulei *2,8mm*e nevoeiro

A temperatura vai descendo muito devagar, sigo com *12,0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 16:30)

DRC disse:


> Tens de explicar porque é que os de Lisboa vão ter sorte.



CAPE:





> In meteorology, convective available potential energy (CAPE) , sometimes, simply, available potential energy (APE), is the amount of energy a parcel of air would have if lifted a certain distance vertically through the atmosphere. CAPE is effectively the positive buoyancy of an air parcel and is an indicator of atmospheric instability, which makes it valuable in predicting severe weather.





> ... extreme CAPE can result in explosive thunderstorm development... Large CAPE also promotes lightning activity.



Resumindo, quanto maior for o valor CAPE, maior será a probabilidade de grandes tempestades e de haver trovoadas.

Fácil de verificar, por a imagem apresentar j/kg em que j=joule que é uma unidade de medida de energia.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 16:35)

Por aqui o céu continua nublado e sigo com:

T: *12,5º*
HR:* 75%*
P: *1018,3mb/hPa*

Velocidade do vento a rondar os 13km/h


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2009 às 16:38)

*Dave* disse:


> A temperatura continua a aumentar.
> 
> T:* 12,3ºC*
> HR: *77%*
> ...



Dave eu não sei se reparaste mas os valores de CAPE são muito baixos... A escala representada compreende valores diminutos...

Assim as possibilidades de trovoadas são muito baixas


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 16:58)

vitamos disse:


> Dave eu não sei se reparaste mas os valores de CAPE são muito baixos... A escala representada compreende valores diminutos...
> 
> Assim as possibilidades de trovoadas são muito baixas



Estive mesmo para dizer isso antes da minha net ficar maluca de repente.

Já agora essa previsão de CAPE é para quando?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 17:04)

thunderboy disse:


> (...) Já agora essa previsão de CAPE é para quando?



Como o mapa indica, e como o **Dave** disse, essa previsão era para hoje, às 16h!


Neste momento tenho 13ºC, e continua a chuva fraca e o Nevoeiro...
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 10,5 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 17:07)

Gilmet disse:


> Como o mapa indica, e como o **Dave** disse, essa previsão era para hoje, às 16h!
> 
> 
> Neste momento tenho 13ºC, e continua a chuva fraca e o Nevoeiro...
> ...



Pois só agora é que reparei que estava lá escrito no canto superior direito 16z


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Chuva fraca e acumulado *3,0mm*
E nevoeiro

Temp: *11,9ºC*


----------



## Lousano (8 Fev 2009 às 17:57)

Depois de uma máxima de 11,8º, eis que a temperatura já desce desde que o vento e o chuvisco desapareceram misteriosamente.

Neste momento segue com 10,8º e céu muito nublado.


----------



## DMartins (8 Fev 2009 às 18:08)

Por aqui:

Máx: 12.0º
Min: 3.6º

Actual: 11.8º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 18:23)

A máxima foi de *15,1 ºC* num período de sol, por volta das 16h.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

A Máxima hoje foi de *13,7ºC* quando não estava a chover.

Depois desceu muito lentamente.

Agora, não chove, o nevoeiro levantou-se
Céu encoberto e *11,7ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2009 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui á pouco chuveu fraco, neste momento o céu está nublado mas não chove. T.Actual: 13.3ºC, Pressão.Actual: 1023hPa.

Extremos de Hoje: 

T.Máxima: 14.4ºC

T.Minima: 2.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 18:51)

A temperatura aqui tem vindo a descer desde há 2/3horas e encontra-se nos12.2ºC.
A máxima foi de 16.1ºC.


----------



## snowstorm (8 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

O FRio fugiu.






Hoje em Vila Franca esteve ameno. A meio da tarde cairam umas gotitas, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

Chuva e vento moderados. 
10,0ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2009 às 19:20)

Boas,o vento por aqui já passou a fraco com o céu pouco nublado.

Dados actuais 10.1ºc pressão 1021.3hpa e 91%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.6/14.3ºc.


----------



## vinc7e (8 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

Por aqui chuva, chuva e mais chuva 

temperatura  nos 11.1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 20:26)

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.

V. vento: *0km/h*
T: *8,6ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1019,0mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

Anda um bocado parado este tópico... o que se passa? Desmotivados meteorologicamente ? Elá que palavrão! Tem 18 letras ..Por aqui:
T:* 8,5ºC*
HR:* 86%*
P: *1019,0mb/hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2009 às 20:50)

Boa noite!

Hoje por cá dia de céu muito nublado que se foi tornando encoberto ao longo do dia. A qualquer momento chove.

Tmin - 16,1ºC
Tmax - 19ºC

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 8 de Fevereiro de 2009 19:46:34

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,2
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    17,8
Wind chill       17,2
Heat index       17,2
Dew Point        14,4
Rel Humidity     84%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     7,2 NE
Average Speed    7,2 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,6
Total this month 43,5
Total this year  124,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1019,8
Trend (per hour) -0,2


----------



## Madragoa (8 Fev 2009 às 20:55)

Boa Noite,o pessoal está todo a ver a bola.Sigo por Lisboa com Temp 12,6c Que calor,a Pressão está nos 1021 hpa.o Vento vai Fraco de W.Céu muito nublado.e morrinha pára.........morrinha pára...... é um Inverno a Sério....até as paredes nas ruas já estão a ficar Verdes do musgo!!!!


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 21:01)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,9ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Fev 2009 às 21:16)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................4.4º
T máx..................................11.3º

Rajada máx de vento..............15.8 Km/h

Precipitação..........................11.8 mm

Pressão actual.......................1024 hPa


----------



## DMartins (8 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

henriquesillva disse:


> *Em Guimarães:*
> 
> T min....................................4.4º
> T máx..................................11.3º
> ...



Por aqui sigo com uns estonteantes... 11.8º


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 21:58)

Que calor...  

12,8º
97% HR
4 km/h
1023 mb


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 22:02)

Continua o céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,7ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (8 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

Boa noite pessoal...

Temp. Max: 14.2º
Temp. Min: 3.8º

Sigo com:

Pressão: 1020.6hpa
Precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 3.6mm
Temp: 11.9º
Humid: 96%
Vento fraco a nulo de SSW
O céu encontra-se nublado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 9.9ºc pressão 1022.4hpa e 90%hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

Como ainda estou no trabalho, não tenho dados, além dos observados a olho:
Tem morrinhado toda a tarde em Lisboa, e está uma temperatura amena, estimo eu em cerca de 13ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

Céu com muitas nuvens.

Temperatura nos *12,4 ºC* com a humidade relativa a chegar aos *90 %*.

O dia rendeu, até agora, *1,0 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 22:24)

Está um _*calor abrasador*_ na rua.(11.1ºC)


----------



## ecobcg (8 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 14ºC
TMin: 6,9ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

Boas a temperatura da minha estação está marada desde esta tarde marcando sempre acima dos 20ºC  tenho de ir ao terraço fazer reset a tudo se não der já estou a ver que tenho de comprar uma estação nova... 

Máxima de hoje de 15ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Neste momento sigo com 12ºC e céu encoberto!

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Mínima:* 6,6ºC _(04:32)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 71% _(10:49)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1020 hPa _(00:00)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1025 hPa _(19:18)_

*Vento Máximo: *40,0 km/h _(12:15)_


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Boa noite

Por aqui tempo húmido, chuvisco e vento fraco

Temp 11º C
Pressão  1020 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

miguel disse:


> Boas a temperatura da minha estação está marada desde esta tarde marcando sempre acima dos 20ºC  tenho de ir ao terraço fazer reset a tudo se não der já estou a ver que tenho de comprar uma estação nova...
> 
> Máxima de hoje de 15ºC



Isso é um problema que as pilhas geram no termo-higro devido à humidade/chuva.
Os sensores da Oregon são muito sensíveis nesse aspecto.

Tenta mudar essas pilhas para umas de lítio e, caso isso não resolva o assunto, compra um termo-higro novo (THGR800), que é o sensor compatível para a Oregon WMR100.

Podes assim ignorar esse sensor antigo e colocar o novo no canal principal da estação; um termo-higro novo custa cerca de 35 €.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

Extrmos de hoje:

T.min:2.5ºC
T.máx:16.0ºC

H.min:42%
H.máx:74%

WindChill.min:-4.2ºC
WindChill.máx:16ºC

Dewpoint.min:0.9ººC
Dewpoint.máx:13.0ºC

Precipitação:0.0mm

Dia de grande amplitude térmica.


----------



## snowstorm (8 Fev 2009 às 23:08)

thunderboy disse:


> Está um _*calor abrasador*_ na rua.(11.1ºC)



Analogia interessante


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2009 às 23:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isso é um problema que as pilhas geram no termo-higro devido à humidade/chuva.
> Os sensores da Oregon são muito sensíveis nesse aspecto.
> 
> Tenta mudar essas pilhas para umas de lítio e, caso isso não resolva o assunto, compra um termo-higro novo (THGR800), que é o sensor compatível para a Oregon WMR100.
> ...



É isso  amanha ou terça vou lá ao terraço e vejo isso com a estação ao lado...se não resolver compro o THGR800 Thermometer / Hygrometer Sensor e para isso teria de comprar também um Solar Radiation Shield


----------



## tclor (8 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx. 7,7º
Mín.  1,6
Precipitação: 3 mm

Neste momento:  Temp.  6,4º
                        Humid. 97%
                        Pressão Atm. 1021 hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2009 às 23:25)

Extremos do dia: 16.3ºC \ 8.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 23:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,2 ºC*
Tx: *15,1 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada: *1,0 mm*
Rajada máxima: *32,2 km/h*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2009 às 23:35)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 2,8 ºC (03h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Hoje tivemos geada pela madrugada e períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 12,2 (dia 2 e dia 5); Temp. Mínima = *2,8 ºC* (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

O céu continua com muitas nuvens e a temperatura parece não querer descer.

A pressão sobe progressivamente e encontra-se agora nos *1022,8 hPa*, o vento rodou para SO, soprando fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Bom, por hoje fico-me por aqui, com a temperatura nuns amenos 12.8ºC, pressão nos 1023hpa, vento fraco e chuviscos.
Até amanhã!!


----------



## Lousano (8 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

O céu continua encoberto e com o regresso do vento já igualou a máxima do dia (11,8º), seguindo no momento com 11,6º


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Aqui estão 10.8ºC e o vento a 0km/h.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 6,6ºC
Tmáx: 14,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm.

----------

Por agora, céu encoberto, vento fraco e 11,2ºC.
Humidade nos 94%.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 00:13)

_Extremos do dia 08.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Temp. Minima: *5,6ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *3.0mm*´

Até agora, este ano conta com *329,2mm*
E este mês (8dias) rendeu e ainda rende *65,8mm*


----------



## kikofra (9 Fev 2009 às 00:19)

Bem aqui estão uma primaverais  
11,8 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

Despeço-me com 10.6ºC.
Não será uma temperatura muito baixa para esta zona


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

Céu encoberto;
Vento fraco;
*11,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 00:39)

Por cá mínima de 6.7ºC e máxima de 13.7ºC. 

O dia rendeu 2 mm


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2009 às 01:08)

Por aqui parece que a Primavera chegou comparado com os outros dias está calor 8ºc


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 01:39)

Não estive por aqui nos últimos 2 dias por isso aqui ficam os seus extremos:

*Dia 7FEV2009:*

Temp.Máx: 9,6ºC
Temp. Mín: 1,9ºC


*Dias 8FEV2009:*

Temp.Máx: 12,1ºC
Temp. Mín: 3,9ºC

Neste momento chuvisca, a temperatura é de 10ºC e a pressão de 1022hPa.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Fev 2009 às 02:53)

por aqui 
6º 
a chover ..

boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2009 às 07:27)

Bons Dias!

Noite de chuva fraca e contínua, por cá, tendo até ao momento acumulado *4,3mm*!

A Temperatura pouco variou, sendo que neste momento se encontra nos 13ºC

Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º)

Até logo!


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 07:40)

Chuva moderada e vento fraco a moderado 

Temp: *11,8ºC*
Precipitação acumulada desde à 00h: *0,5mm* 

A minima não foi além dos *11,7ºC*, e até agora a máxima é de 12,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2009 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 11.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.8ºC, céu nublado com chuviscos e a pressão é de 1022.5hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *12,2 ºC* numa noite de alguns aguaceiros, que deixaram *1,4 mm* de precipitação.

Agora, céu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco de SO, temperatura nos *13,8 ºC* e humidade nos *90 %*.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva por Coimbra, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Neste momento uma pequena pausa, mas o céu mantém-se encoberto. Vento fraco por agora...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2009 às 10:16)

Bom dia!
Céu encoberto, a ameaçar chuva a qualquer momento.
Temperatura nos 15.1ºC, após uma mínima de 12ºC, pressão nos 1022hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Fev 2009 às 10:44)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima 10.5ºC de neste momento *12.5ºC*


----------



## mocha (9 Fev 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia a todos por aqui ceu muito nublado, 15ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia! Por cá depois de um inicio de noite com ventos fortes e chuva, o céu agora apresenta-se nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 12,1ºC


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 11:57)

Boas

De noite choveu fraco, o que fez com que o acumulado do dia seja, até agora, de 2,1 mm.

Por agora o vento "acordou" e o céu está muito nublado. Está calor, 15,2º 

1023 mb, 84% HR.


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 15,5º (há muito que não atingia um temperatura assim)

A mínima foi de 6,2º (mas nos próximos dias vamos voltar às negativas)


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2009 às 12:16)

Está abafado... 16.3ºC
Céu muito nublado, não chove há algum tempo.
O vento aumenta de intensidade...


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

mr. phillip disse:


> Está abafado... 16.3ºC
> Céu muito nublado, não chove há algum tempo.
> O vento aumenta de intensidade...



Será que vai aumentar muito mais? Abocado já tive uma rajada de 26,3 km/h apesar de não ser nada de especial...


----------



## trepkos (9 Fev 2009 às 12:37)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, com aquela chuva miúdinha, o carro marcava 14 graus.

É impressão minha ou o AA veio para ficar?


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Boas.
Depois de uma mínima "tropical" , 11.1º, 
estamos agora com:
Céu Muito nublado, com chuva fraca, vento fraco a moderado, e 12.8º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardeshoje por aqui o dia apareceu muito nublado e com chuva fraca,o vento vai soprando moderado de SW/S.

Dados actuais 11.4ºc pressão 1021.5hpa com 93%hr e até ao momento 0.5mmm.


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 12:41)

trepkos disse:


> Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, com aquela chuva miúdinha, o carro marcava 14 graus.
> 
> É impressão minha ou o AA veio para ficar?



É impressão tua... Ele vem, mata saudades, e depois vai-se embora de novo.


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2009 às 12:42)

trepkos disse:


> É impressão minha ou o AA veio para ficar?



Durante uns 8 é quase assegurado.

Aumento do vento, que se tornou forte, e a temperatura já subiu até aos 16,1º


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2009 às 13:32)

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade... De quando em vez, lá vem uma rajada mais forte...
Sopra de ONO, parece-me.
Não chove e a temperatura está nos 16.5ºC, depois de um pico de 17.3ºC, máxima do mês...


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 13:37)

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu nublado e chuviscos dispersos. A temperatura actual é de 13,8ºC e a pressão, que já dá sinal de descida, mantém-se nos 1022hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2009 às 13:41)

Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado,já deixou de chover e o sol por vezes vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens com 12.8ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

Céu com muitas nuvens, chuvisco fraco e vento moderado.

A temperatura está nos *14,3 ºC*, a humidade nos *83 %*.

A pressão cai novamente e encontra-se nos *1020,9 hPa*.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2009 às 13:49)

Por aqui, céu encoberto, vento moderado de sudoeste e 13,6ºC.
Vou com 3,0mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## mocha (9 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Aumento do vento com rajadas fortes e continuação de ceu muito nublado, sigo com 16ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 14:22)

Vento moderado a forte e alguma _morrinha_

Temp: *13,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,8mm*


----------



## frederico (9 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

Onde anda a chuva forte que estava prevista aqui para o litoral norte?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 14:45)

Tempo um pouco saturante, com céu encoberto, vento fraco de SO.

Não chove, não há abertas e a humidade está bastante elevada.

Felizmente, a partir de quarta-feira vem o anticiclone para alternar com este longo período de chuva.


Alguns dados:

*14,2 ºC
84 %
1020,7 hPa
16,2 km/h
1,6 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

Boas tardes.
Tempo enfadonho este.
Céu muito nublado, 16.3ºC e vento fraco.1.6mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Fev 2009 às 14:59)

Por aqui está muito vento...

T: *12,9ºC*
HR:* 78%*
P: *1019,3mb/hPa*
Rajada máxima: *43,7km/h*

O céu está completamente nublado, mas lá fora, em termo de temperatura, até se está agradável.


----------



## paricusa (9 Fev 2009 às 15:23)

Boas, 
Por aqui está uma ventania... rajadas na ordem dos 40/50 km/h, chuva por vezes moderada, temperatura nos 13ºC, humidade nos 99% há mais de 24h... espero por esse anticiclone, este tempo satura um bocadinho...!


----------



## Gongas (9 Fev 2009 às 15:26)

por aki também céu nublado e chuvinha. também já espero por uns dias de sol


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 15:43)

Por aqui muito vento como podem ver pela web que está ligada  a temperatura é de 14ºC...quero dias de sol apenas para ir ao terraço tratar de arranjar a estação que continua marada nas temperaturas quando sobe a humidade


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2009 às 15:50)

Neste momento o vento sopra forte com rajadas na casa dos 50km/h.
Temp. actual 12.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Fev 2009 às 15:57)

A pressão sofreu uma quebra de* 1019,3* para *1017,5mb/hpa* .

O vento continua a soprar forte - rajada máxima últimos 10mín: *39,5km/h*

Temperatura: *12,0ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *85%*


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2009 às 16:10)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, temperatura agradável nos 13°C, mas já andou nos 14.5°C. O vento está a aumentar de intensidade. Logo teremos a chuva,e que seja em quantidades razoáveis, antes do AA se instalar por uns dias. Não se sabendo até quando


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2009 às 16:22)

Por aqui vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros. 

Por agora chuva moderada e 10,3ºC.


----------



## squidward (9 Fev 2009 às 16:34)

por enquanto nada de especial...apenas umas rajadas e umas pinguinhas, nada de interessante por enquanto.

ps- já tenho saudades de uns diazinhos de calor mas com alguma instabilidade como em Abril de 2007.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Fev 2009 às 16:35)

Por aqui e como que num último estertor deste ciclo invernal,
tem a palavra o sr. Vento.
Já registadas rajadas a rondar os 70 km/h.Na Galiza está pior.
Em vigo já registados 90 e na Corunha , 100 km/h.
É a festa de despedida do sr. General ( Inverno) que tem como convidado de honra o sr Vento.
Convidados também foram esta chuva fraca morrinhenta que com este vento nada adianta trazer guarda-chuva e esta visibilidade de pouco mais de 1000 metros.
A partir de amanhã a música já será outra...


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Neste momento vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, céu nublado e 14,7º

Chuva que é boa é que nada.


----------



## frederico (9 Fev 2009 às 17:07)

A norte do Porto, chuva fraca a moderada e muito vento 


Estive a ver vários sites e parece-me que há algumas contradições quanto às temperaturas para os próximos dias, embora a tendência seja para serem abaixo da média. Qual é a vossa opinião, vem calor ou frio?


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2009 às 17:08)

Por aqui chuva torrencial batida com rajadas fortes


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 17:13)

frederico disse:


> Qual é a vossa opinião, vem calor ou frio?



Uma coisa e outra... Pela posição do anticiclone é provável que tenhamos dias de considerável amplitude térmica com mínimas baixas e máximas relativamente altas 

Aqui vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade, mas não chove.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2009 às 17:16)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui chuva torrencial batida com rajadas fortes



Isso sim, é o sonho de qualquer um. Gostava de vir a dizer o mesmo. Assim vale a pena ver chuver, quando não se está à chuva claro.


----------



## tugaafonso (9 Fev 2009 às 17:20)

Chove torrencialmente e o vento, há poucos minutos atrás, já provocou estragos com a queda de árvores. O barulho das rajadas começa a assustar. E a coisa, nas próximas horas, tende a piorar não é?


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Fev 2009 às 17:21)

Uma informação adicional em relação ao meu último post:
Terão terminado as hostilidades:
-depois de um pico de chuva torrencial durante 4 minutos o vento enfraqueceu consideravelmente e rodou para Oeste e neste momento já nem chove.
Por aqui a frente já terá passado.Pelo satélite pensava que só mais lá para o fim do dia tal viesse a suceder.
Às vezes as aparências iludem...


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 17:22)

Quando saí da escola às 16h40, estava a chover moderadamente, de repente caí um aguaceiro forte tocado a vento também ele forte, que me deixou todo molhado (desde a calças, meias, t-shirt, casacos e boxers)  de referir que este aguaceiro forte não durou mais que 30 segundos, depois passou a chuva moderada 

E assim, morrinha e vento calmo 
Temp: *11.2ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,2mm*


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Chove moderado neste momento!


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 17:38)

Chuva moderada e o vento "desapareceu"
Já acumulei *4,8mm*

Temp: *11,2ºC*

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi *13,6ºC*


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

10,1ºC e chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2009 às 17:44)

Por aqui sigo com 14.9ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove e o vento sopra fraco de W.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima:17.6ºC
T.Minima: 11.4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 17:57)

Sigo com 13.9ºC, a humidade nos 86%.O vento é fraco a moderado.

PS:Acabei de montar o sensor de temperatura dentro do rs caseiro.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2009 às 18:03)

Por aqui começou a chuva com bastante vento. Vamos ver se isto anima mais qualquer coisa, pelo menos em relação à chuva que ainda é fraca.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

Tenho agora vento fraco a moderado, com céu encoberto. 9,0ºC de temperatura.
Chuva fraca a moderada.
De tarde com períodos de chuva forte até há bocado - com um período de chuva intensa e vento forte a muito forte de SO.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o início da noite - pelo que vi do sat24 pode ainda vir alguma coisa a caminho
Tenho 31 mm de precipitação nas últimas 24 h


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

Por cá, tarde de Inverno, se esquecermos as temperaturas.  

Chuva qb, por vezes forte, e vento moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes também.

Depois de chegar aos 14,9º, 
sigo agora com 10.7º


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 18:47)

Céu muito nublado. Não chove. Vento fraco a moderado.

14,2º
92% HR
1021 mb
20 km/h Oeste


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2009 às 18:58)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui tem chovido bem desde o meio da tarde.
Precipitação: 11.3mm
Temp. actual : 11.6ºC
Raj. max. 61.9km/h 
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2009 às 19:04)

Chove desde as 17h00 sem parar e neste momento chove forte a muito forte.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Fev 2009 às 19:18)

Boas.

Por aqui aconteceu uma coisa muito estranha... a electricidade foi abaixo por mais de 20s, eu (por "intuição") ainda vim há rua ver se era geral e se ouvia algum trovão, mas nada. Não havia luz nem dentro nem fora das casas, mas não foi causado devido a qualquer relâmpago que sobrecarregasse alguma central... devem andar a brincar .

O céu continua muito nublado e chove fraco.
Temperatura: *10,4º*
Humidade relativa: *94%*
Pressão: *1017,1mb/hPa*

Rajada máxima na última hora: *45km/h*


----------



## amarusp (9 Fev 2009 às 19:23)

Neste momento chuva moderada por vezes forte, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

Previsão _meteoblue_: rajadas máximas para as 20h


----------



## DRC (9 Fev 2009 às 19:41)

Dia de céu encoberto,
chuva moderada por 
volta das 7h45 da manhã e chuvisco 
durante o resto do dia, chuvico esse 
que ainda se mantém.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Fev 2009 às 19:42)

Olá

Hoje depois de uma mínima de 11.3ºC e uma máxima escaldante de 16.8ºC sigo agora com 13.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2009 às 19:53)

Boas noitespor aqui neste momento céu encoberto com vento moderado de SW juntamente com a chuva fraca.

Dados actuais 10.6ºc pressão 1019.3hpa e 93%hr.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2009 às 19:58)

Boas Noites!

Por cá, dia de céu encoberto e chuvisco constante! Tenho *6,3mm* acumulados desde as 00h!

Neste momento tenho 13ºC
Humidade nos 93%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de SSO (202º)


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

A chuva nunca mais chega aqui. 

14,3º
92% HR
1021 mb
10 km/h Oeste


----------



## DRC (9 Fev 2009 às 20:18)

Aqui chove fraco.


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2009 às 20:21)

Depois de um pequeno período de chuva mais forte agora é fraca/moderada.

10,3º e o vento rodou para NW ficando fraco/moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Fev 2009 às 20:22)

A chuva fraca continua e o vento sopra moderado.

Temperatura: *10,2ºC*
Humidade relativa: 9*5% a 100%*
Pressão:* 1017,0mb/hPa*

Velocidade do vento: *15km/h*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 20:23)

Dia de chuvisco fraco, que continua a cair.

Acumulei *2,6 mm* desde as 0h, caindo a uma intensidade actual de *1,6 mm/h*.

A temperatura encontra-se nos *13,4 ºC* e a máxima não passou dos *14,5 ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (9 Fev 2009 às 20:50)

Continua a chuva que por vezes é forte o vento é moderado.
T.Actual:6,1ºC
Precipitação: 13,72mm


----------



## squidward (9 Fev 2009 às 20:53)

neste momento chove fraco e estou com *14.7ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 20:53)

Chuva moderada e temperatura nos 12.4ºC. Já levo 9.0mm hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2009 às 21:01)

Por aqui continua o vento forte e com a chuva mais moderada até ao momento 1.5mm,a temperatura vai nos 10.8ºc.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 21:04)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *5,0mm*


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 21:05)

Já chove.  Vento fraco a moderado, por vezes com rajadas.

EDIT: O chuvómetro já acusou 1,1 mm. 

EDIT 21:22 - Parou de chover. O acumulado de hoje sobe para 3,2 mm.

EDIT 21:23 - Recomeçou a chover. Mais 1 mm acumulado. DECIDAM-SE!!! 

Da próxima vez já abro outro tópico.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2009 às 21:09)

Por aqui continua à algum tempo a chuva fraca/moderada. O vento alterou para direcção contrária e parece diminuir a sua intensidade.


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2009 às 21:11)

Pausa na chuva e 10.5º


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................9.7º
T máx..............................12.4º

Rajada máx de vento..........37.8 Km/h

Precipitação.....................35.7 mm

Pressão actual..................1023 hPa


----------



## vinc7e (9 Fev 2009 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

por aqui neste momento não chove,

temperatura a descer...sigo com *9.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

Por aqui chuvisca e o vento é moderado  podem ver na web  levo acumulados 1,0mm mas não é de agora foi desta madrugada


----------



## amarusp (9 Fev 2009 às 21:54)

A temperatura desce 5,8ºC e a precipitação continua, agora de forma moderada (17mm)


----------



## Madragoa (9 Fev 2009 às 21:57)

Boa Noite
Sigo por Lisboa
Temp 13.3c.
Vento Fraco a moderado de SW/W 
Céu muito nublado
Pressão 1018 hpa (tem vindo a descer lentamente....)
Neste momento,Chove Fraco
Morrinha.... mais Morrinha.....chuva fraca.... Foi quase todo o dia assim...,
Pelos vistos,vem ai uns dias de Sól É só para variar um bocadinho...


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2009 às 21:58)

A precipitação cessou

10,0º


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

A temperatura já desce e vai nos 11.4ºC.

Deixo aqui uma foto do rs caseiro que construí.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

thunderboy disse:


> A temperatura já desce e vai nos 11.4ºC.
> 
> Deixo aqui uma foto do rs caseiro que construí.



Excelente obra. 

Já agora, apanha sol ?
Se sim, durante quantas horas diárias ?


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 22:04)

Continua a chover.

5,3 mm acumulados até agora. 

Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 22:08)

Por aqui já acumulei esta noite 2,1mm o vento ficou mais fraco...


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui já acumulei esta noite 2,1mm o vento ficou mais fraco...



Que temperatura tens?


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

Lightning disse:


> Que temperatura tens?



29,3ºC  mas na realidade estão *12,5ºC*


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 22:15)

miguel disse:


> 29,3ºC mas na realidade estão *12,5ºC*



...Daqui o vosso repórter relata uma gigantesca onda de calor a atingir neste momento Setúbal, com temperaturas TUDO menos normais...  

------------

Por aqui, 13,9º e 98% HR. Continua a chover.


----------



## Acardoso (9 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

Boa noite...

Temp. max: 14.0º
Temp. min: 11.1º

Sigo com:

Pressão: 1017.9hpa
Temp.: 11.1(a descer)
Vento: fraco a nulo de W
Precipitação nas ultimas 24h:13.4mm

Nesta altura não chove, e o céu esta muito nublado...


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Excelente obra.
> 
> Já agora, apanha sol ?
> Se sim, durante quantas horas diárias ?



Obrigado

Apanha um pouco de sol apenas de manhã. As horas de sol não devem ultrapassar as 2. Mesmo assim vou ver nos registos.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

miguel disse:


> 29,3ºC  mas na realidade estão *12,5ºC*



Sigo com o mesmo problema! 20,7ºC no momento! (Na estação)


Na realidade estão cerca de *12ºC*
Humidade nos 97%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º)


A Precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *13,6mm* (Não estava à espera de tanto)


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 22:33)

Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com o mesmo problema! 20,7ºC no momento! (Na estação)
> 
> 
> Na realidade estão cerca de *12ºC*
> ...



Bem vindo ao clube 

A minha está a piorar já vai com 30ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

Aqui agora parou de chover, rendeu até ao momento 3,2mm o que faz um total desde as 00h de 4,2mm


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

miguel disse:


> Bem vindo ao clube
> 
> A minha está a piorar já vai com 30ºC



Já vi que o AA antecipou-se... 

Amanhã vou para a praia.  

---------------

Bem, por agora parou de chover. 5,3 mm acumulados para regar as plantinhas 

O vento enfraqueceu bastante.

P.S.: Atenção que estes 5,3 mm que referi já é a quantidade acumulada desde as 0 horas.


----------



## Acardoso (9 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

O vento hoje esteve presente durante quase todo o dia por estes lados, fica aqui o gráfico com a velocidade do vento e das rajadas...





Como se pode observar no gráfico a partir das 10:40h tendo a reduzido por volta das 18:30h, o ponto máximo foi as17:50h ás 18:00h tendo neste período atingindo uma rajada de 51.5km/h.


----------



## kikofra (9 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

Uma forte tempestade atingirá ao final desta segunda-feira a metade norte da França, obrigando à interrupção do tráfego aéreo na região de Paris a partir das 20h00 (19h00 em Lisboa) e até às 10h00 de terça-feira (09h00 em Portugal).

Durante aquele período ficam anulados todos os voos que deveriam aterrar ou descolar na região parisiense, nomeadamente nos aeroportos de Roissy, Orly e Bourget.

Segundo o Instituto Meteorológico francês, são esperados ventos que podem atingir os 140 quilómetros por hora, quedas de árvores ou inundações em vias próximas de cursos de água.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite!

Por aqui ainda vai caindo um chuvisco fraco, embora hajam já algumas abertas no céu.
A temperatura desceu para os 11,0ºC.
A humidade está nos 95%.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 7,2mm.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Fev 2009 às 22:49)

Boas, 

Eu também tive alguns problemas com a estação e só tenho registos desde  o meio da tarde...


Mesmo asssim o total acumulado foi de 14,7mm.


Neste momento 6,8ºC, 80%HR e 1015hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

A temperatura desceu após a queda do último aguaceiro e, por isso, encontro-me já com uma nova mínima.

Até agora, a mínima foi de *12,1 ºC* e a humidade está nos *92 %*, com a precipitação acumulada a elevar-se aos *6,2 mm*.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

A precipitação aumentou para 4,2mm esta noite


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Voltou a começar a chover.

Mais 1 mm acumulado, total até agora de 6,3 mm. 

Hoje fico por aqui. Até amanhã.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Lightning disse:


> Já vi que o AA antecipou-se...
> 
> Amanhã vou para a praia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,6 ºC (15h31)
Mínima = 9,2 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *13,6 ºC* (dia 9); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

Por aqui continua com a temperatura a descer atingir as minimas do dia actual 9.1ºc com esta passagem até ao momento 3.5mm.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2009 às 23:27)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1023 hPa _(06:03)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1026 hPa _(00:34)_

*Vento Máximo:* 50,1 km/h de SO [225º] _(14:04)_

*Precipitação:* 14,6mm


_Dia de céu encoberto e chuva fraca/moderada, constante, mas mais intensa a partir das 20h, tendo atingido um Rain Rate máximo de *31,86mm/h*!_


Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2009 às 23:28)

Continua a chover...e bem!!
Extremos do dia:
12ºC
17.3ºC (máxima do mês)...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 23:35)

thunderboy disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Apanha um pouco de sol apenas de manhã. As horas de sol não devem ultrapassar as 2. Mesmo assim vou ver nos registos.



Pergunto apenas porque tem uma parede por perto, para estimar se a parede terá muita influência nesse aspecto e também porque é um RS caseiro e, com paredes por perto ou estando em locais pouco arejados, irão responder de uma forma menos boa do que um RS industrial, por isso o cuidado deve ser redobrado.

De qualquer forma, parabéns pelo esforço.
Decerto irá surtir bons resultados.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pergunto apenas porque tem uma parede por perto, para estimar se a parede terá muita influência nesse aspecto e também porque é um RS caseiro e, com paredes por perto ou estando em locais pouco arejados, irão responder de uma forma menos boa do que um RS industrial, por isso o cuidado deve ser redobrado.
> 
> De qualquer forma, parabéns pelo esforço.
> Decerto irá surtir bons resultados.



A parede está praticamente todo o dia oculta da radiação solar, assim como o rs. Se houver algum problema com os dados ligo a ventoinha que incorporei com ele.

O meu problema também era a radiação difusa, especialmente porque a parede do outro lado do sensor, no Verão há vezes em que é impossível olhar para ela porque reflecte muito a radiação(parede branca).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 15,3ºC
TMin: 12,8ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

por aqui 4º e ja não chove .. ao bocadinho consigui ver estrelas agora voltou a tapar ..


fotos da ultima nevada em barroso no seguinte link:
*6 de fevereiro 2009*
http://barrosodigital.blogspot.com/search/label/BRASALITE(NEVE)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

Por aqui os aguaceiros já pararam,o céu ainda continua muito nublado com o vento mais fraco de W.

Dados actuais 8.8ºc 1020.5hpa e 93%hr mais 4.5mm.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

_Extremos do dia 09.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *13,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,0ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *5,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,4 ºC*
Tx: *14,5 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada: *6,8 mm*
Rajada máxima: *41,8 km/h*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Boa noite! 
Por cá dia agradavel com céu com boas abertas

Tmin - 12ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 9 de Fevereiro de 2009 22:50:11

Temperature (°C):
Current          12,0
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    12,5
Wind chill       12,0
Heat index       12,0
Dew Point        6,8
Rel Humidity     71%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 ---
Average Speed    0,7 NNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 43,8
Total this year  125,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1032,3
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

T.min:10.4ºC
T.máx:17.8ºC

Precipitação:9.3mm


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

Por aqui já não chove à algum tempo, o céu está muito nublado.
Precipitação total: 11.9mm
Temp. max. 13.8
Temp. actual 10.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

Por cá mínima de 11.1ºC e máxima de 14.2ºC.

O dia rendeu 6 mm


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 00:05)

Está a cair um aguaceiro forte  

Temp: *10,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

*Extremos do dia 9 de Fevereiro:*

Tmin: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 13,7ºC
Precipitação: 7,4mm


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

Extremos do dia 9FEV2009

Temp. Máx: 14,8ºC
Temp. Mín: 9,1ºC

Dia marcado pela muita nebulosidade, com uma ou outra pequena aberta, por onde se deixou ver o Sol de forma tímida e pela máxima elevada, chegando praticamente aos 15ºC.

O chuvisco apareceu ao fim do dia, por volta das 21h. e manteve-se até ao momento, parecendo que se está a intensificar. Será que ainda se transforma o chuvisco em chuva pura e dura?  .

Neste momento registo 10,9ºC e uma pressão de 1022hPa.


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

Chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco
Já acumulei os primeiros *1,2mm* do dia 

Temp: *10,1ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 8.5°C e a máxima de 13.4C°. A raj. máxima registada foi de 33.8 km/h. Quanto à precipitação, essa foi de 13.7mm, não pensei que consegui-se tanto. Agora o céu continua nublado, mas não chove. Temp. 9.0°C.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2009 às 07:31)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu encoberto, mas sem Precipitação...

Neste momento sigo com *10,3ºC* (Temperatura Mínima do dia)
Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2009 às 07:32)

Bom dia.

Céu com muitas nuvens e *10,9 ºC*.

A pressão continua a subir e encontra-se, de momento, nos *1025,2 hPa*.


----------



## amarusp (10 Fev 2009 às 07:47)

Bom dia, 
tempo fresco e céu nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Fev 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia.
Noite sem precipitação. Neste momento estão 10.5º tendo a mínima sido 9.3º.


----------



## frederico (10 Fev 2009 às 08:18)

Pelo que estive a ver os próximos dias serão amenos, especialmente no sotavento algarvio (Tavira, VRSA) onde lá para quinta-feira com um pouco de sorte as temperaturas máximas ficarão perto dos 20 ºC  contudo as noites poderão ser frias , especialmente no interior do país  com estas temperaturas diurnas já teremos uma pequena amostra de primavera antecipada em alguns pontos do país, algo aliás comum no Algarve nesta altura do ano.



Pelo que estive a ver nos modelos e com o meu escasso conhecimento de pré-amador da ciência metereológica penso que existe alguma probabilidade de para o final da próxima semana se estabelecer uma depressão no Golfo de Cádiz, com precipitação especialmente para o Sul


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2009 às 08:55)

Pelo Porto (Aviz) registei 10º, agora em Rio Tinto temos 7º (a uma distância de 7km). É um dia claramente de transição, o anticiclone está aí a bater à porta! Porque não dar-lhe um cházinho e mandá-lo embora?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2009 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 10.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 11.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas, Bye Bye Chuva, Welcome Back AA.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia!
Amanheço com o céu nublado, mas a começar a ver-se o azul do céu... (AA à porta, está visto).
Temperatura nos 13.1ºC, após uma mínima de 11.5ºC.
Pressão nos 1024hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado ainda , mas já com generosas abertas. Têm-se registado alguns aguaceiros muito fracos.


----------



## frederico (10 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Porto (Aviz) registei 10º, agora em Rio Tinto temos 7º (a uma distância de 7km). É um dia claramente de transição, o anticiclone está aí a bater à porta! Porque não dar-lhe um cházinho e mandá-lo embora?





Que fique ao menos uma semana! E que traga temperaturas amenas


----------



## jpmartins (10 Fev 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia
Por aqui o sol já espreita por entre as nuvens.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 1.0mm
Tmin. 9.1ºC


----------



## tclor (10 Fev 2009 às 10:38)

Por aqui o céu já tem alguns tons de azul.
Temp. 5,7ºC
Hum. 85%


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2009 às 11:09)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento moderado de NE e 13,1ºC.
A mínima ficou-se pelos 9,8ºC.

Precipitação: 0,0mm. Vai começar a secura.


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 11:09)

Esta noite, acumulei *2,0mm* 

No entanto, registei uma minima de *8,3ºC*

Agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2009 às 11:58)

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2009 às 12:09)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação: 0,0mm. Vai começar a secura.



Por aqui, a secura nunca acabou.

Boas, por aqui, céu com nuvens altas, uns chuviscos de manhã nem molharam o chão, este é o ano dos chuviscos, tive uma mínima de 11.8ºC e sigo com 16.8ºC.

Impressionante quase em meados de Fevereiro e nem 200 mm ainda registei desde 1 de Outubro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardes,então como estava anunciado alguns dias vamos ter uns dias de sol.

Por aqui de manhã o dia acordou pouco nublado por nuvens médias e baixas mas vão deixando passar o sol com o vento da direção W.

Dados actuais 12.3ºc pressão1027.8hpa e 54%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Fev 2009 às 12:29)

Bem por aqui o céu ainda se encontra com algumas nuvens médias e altas. A temperatura está nos 10.8°C e HR nos 58%. A pressão continua a sua subida, e já vai nos 1027mb.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

Temperaturas do dia 9/2/09

Dados 8.8/14.4ºc precipitação 4.5mm.


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 12:42)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,6ºC*


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2009 às 12:45)

Bom dia.
Mínima 8.2º
Actual 12.9º

Edit: 12.4º


----------



## amarusp (10 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

Em Oliveira do Hospital:
Céu muto nublado alternando com bons períodos de sol


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 13:31)

Por aqui céu muito nublado com boas abertas, vento fraco/moderado e 13,4º


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 13:34)

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, vento fraco.

O AA já está a dominar a área...  

14,7º
54% HR
1029 mb 
12 km/h Norte


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Fev 2009 às 13:56)

Boa tarde

Hoje por cá tem sido um dia de céu pouco nublado alternando com periodos de mais neblusidade. 

A minima foi baixa - 8,8ºC


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Apesar da chuva de ontem, o manto branco permanece bem visível acima dos 1200/1300 metros.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2009 às 14:13)

Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, Cirrus e Cirroestratus!

Humidade nos 53%
Pressão a *1031 hPa*
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2009 às 14:14)

Por aqui continua o céu com algumas nuvens médias e altas,com o vento por vezes moderado de W/NW com a temperatura nos 13.5ºc.


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado, com boas abertas.

15,0º  
55% HR
1029 mb
5,4 km/h Este


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2009 às 14:27)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais:
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, com boas abertas.
> 
> ...



Correcto e afirmativo!
Sigo é com 16.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 14:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> Correcto e afirmativo!
> Sigo é com 16.2ºC



Aí em cima como é mais alto está mais calor.


----------



## tclor (10 Fev 2009 às 14:33)

Temperatura em alta também em Loriga. 

Nesta altura 8,5º C e céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de Sueste.

A neve na encosta da Serra, mesmo em frente, está acima dos 1300/1400 mts.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2009 às 14:42)

Lightning disse:


> Aí em cima como é mais alto está mais calor.



Associação errada. 

Quanto maior a altitude, menor a temperatura.
Essa situação de mais frio a baixas altitudes só se aplica em inversões térmicas, que ocorrem durante a noite e em dias de céu limpo.
As regiões mais altas raramente têm dias mais frios do que as mais baixas, excepto quando há nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas (vales) que impedem a subida da temperatura nessas zonas.
Fora isso, as zonas mais baixas aquecem geralmente mais.
O que está a acontecer aí será certamente um fenómeno local e não derivado da altitude, pois a relação que apresentaste não é correcta.

Por exemplo, ainda há pouco, quando vim da Portela, notei que por lá estava relativamente mais fresco do que aqui em baixo, notado-se isso nos registos da estação da Portela e da minha, em Moscavide.


----------



## Madragoa (10 Fev 2009 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,e bons registos
Sigo por Lisboa.
Temp 16.5c. (...julgo ser a máxima...)
Vento fraco de N.
Pressão nos,1027mb
Céu nublado,mas...o sol tem feito companhia,grande parte do dia.
Os já conhecidos, `efeitos especiais` do AA


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 14:59)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Associação errada.
> 
> Quanto maior a altitude, menor a temperatura.
> Essa situação de mais frio a baixas altitudes só se aplica em inversões térmicas, que ocorrem durante a noite e em dias de céu limpo.
> ...



Nesse caso obrigado pela correcção, agora já sei o que causa este fenómeno.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2009 às 15:40)

Neste momento encontro-me com 13,5ºC, e a Temperatura Máxima foi de *14,1ºC*

Humidade nos 54%
Pressão a 1031 hPa
Vento nos 9,4 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,2ºC

O céu continua muito nublado por Cumulus, sendo que agora os Cirrus já são em menos número!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2009 às 15:44)

Por aqui estou com uns ricos 13.2ºC e algum vento, dia agradável


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Fev 2009 às 15:46)

Boas.
Céu nublado. 18ºC
Máxima 19ºC
Vento 360º 11kt (N a 22km/h).
Pressão 1026hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2009 às 16:23)

14.6ºC e céu a ficar azul rapidamente...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

Boas tardes por aqui um dia primaveril ...xD 
AA esta na Area 

Temp min 9.9 ºC
Temp max 13.4ºC
HR 50 % 
Pressão 1027.3 Tendencia pra subir ..0.3hPa\h 
Vento medio 25.5 Km\h
Vento maximo 40.1 Km\h

Aqui Por Vale de Figueira o Termometro do carro marcava 18 ºC, mas se tiverem 15 ºC já e muito bom


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Fev 2009 às 17:00)

Olá

Hoje depois de registada uma mínima de 10.2ºC e uma máxima de 14.8ºC sigo agora com 11.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

A máxima foi de 15,6ºC 

Agora já céu limpo vento fraco e temperatura de 12,5ºC...


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 17:52)

Finalmente, céu totalmente limpo e sol 

Temp: *10,4ºC*

A máxima mais alta de Fevereiro. *14.6ºC*


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 18:20)

Hoje foi um dia bem mais fresco do que ontem, mas mesmo assim atingiu uma máxima de 14,2º

Neste momento 11,5º e não me parece que será uma noite fria.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

Esta noite já vai ser fria! sigo com 11,7ºC, 1028hpa e 56%HR


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,6 ºC (15h30)
Mínima = 8,3 ºC (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura =  9,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 13,6 ºC (dia 9 e dia 10); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

Boas tardes,por aqui o céu acabou por limpar durante a tarde estando neste momento totalmente limpo,vento está fraco de W/NW.

Dados actuais 9.6ºc pressão 1028.6hpa e 57%hr.


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2009 às 18:34)

depois de uma máxima de 14.4º , agora baixa a bom ritmo. 
Neste momento: 9.9º


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2009 às 18:34)

João Soares disse:


> Finalmente, céu totalmente limpo e sol
> 
> Temp: *10,4ºC*
> 
> A máxima mais alta de Fevereiro. *14.6ºC*



Sim, por aqui também uma vista a que já não estava habituado: céu limpo...
12.1ºC, após uma máxima de 16.5ºC


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2009 às 18:40)

Por aqui já chegou o verão, soube-me bem apanhar o sol na cara, apesar de agora já estar frio


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui céu limpo, e a temperatura a baixar rapidamente.
10,1ºC de momento e 64% de humidade relativa.

A máxima foi de 14,6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 18:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Sim, por aqui também uma vista a que já não estava habituado: céu limpo...
> 12.1ºC, após uma máxima de 16.5ºC



Dados actuais:

12,5º
57% HR
20 km/h Norte
1031 mb

A partir de hoje a maior parte dos relatos que vamos ler aqui no fórum vão ser: "Céu limpo", "Céu pouco nublado", "Tarde de sol", "Manhã de sol", "Vento fraco", "Vento nulo" .....


----------



## *Dave* (10 Fev 2009 às 18:57)

Aqui a temperatura máxima chegou aos 14,6ºC, mas já arrefeceu bastante e sigo com:

Temperatura: *8,7ºC*
Humidade relativa:* 53%*
Pressão: *1027,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Madragoa (10 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

Boa Noite 
Sigo por Lisboa.
Temp 10,8c.
Pressão,1028mb.
Vento fraco,a moderado de N.
Assim que o Sól se foi.....,não se pode andar na rua
Ao menos destraimo-nos,a ver os graus da temperatura a descer.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Fev 2009 às 19:15)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais:
> 
> 12,5º
> 57% HR
> ...



E naão só. Também vai ser "noite fria", "tarde fresca", o frio mete-se nos ossos"...etc(pelo menos para as terras altas)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Fev 2009 às 19:23)

Por aqui ja vou com 9.7 ºC. Em 1 hora desceu dos 11.1ºC para os 9.7ºC. 
Vamos la ver se Dá para ter uma minima decente.
A pressão atmosferica vai nos 1028.8 hPa ,Tendência de subida 0.8hPa\h
Humidade Relativa 69 % 
Vento sempre na casa dos 15Km\h a 20 km\h não passa dai.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2009 às 19:28)

Boa noite,

hoje por aqui mínima de 5.0ºC máxima de 14.1ºC

neste momento *5.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 19:30)

Neste momento vou com 10,6ºC(-0,9ºC/hr), 63%HR e vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2009 às 19:52)

Boas

Neste momento 5.2ºC aqui por Bragança


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo mais ou menos bem, é a unica consolação deste tempo anticiclónico no Inverno...
11.3ºC, 1029hpa, e céu limpíssimo, com um vento fraco...


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 19:57)

Ceu limpo e vento nulo 

Temp: *9,2ºC*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Fev 2009 às 20:04)

Cá estou novamente as 20:00 Estado de situação 

Temp actual 9.3 ºC
Pressão atmosferica 1029 hPa tendência de subida 0.5 hPa\h
Humidade Relativa 71%
Vento Médio 15.2 Km\h
Rajadas de vento 17.4 Km\h
Direcção do vento NNW 
Windchill 6.9 ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

Céu limpo (mais limpo que isto não há ), vento fraco...

11,7º
64% HR
1031 mb 
8 km/h


----------



## jpmartins (10 Fev 2009 às 20:19)

Boa noite,
Por aqui noite de céu limpo, temp. actual 9.2ºC.
Precipitação acumulada hoje 1.5mm


----------



## Madragoa (10 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

Sigo por Lisboa
Temp 9,8c.
Temp Max 16,5c
Pressão 1029mb
Vento fraco N/NW
Céu limpo
Isto hoje,promete arrefeçer bem...
Agóra é uns diazinhos....Há secacomo o bacalhau,


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

Céu Limpo e vento fraco ou mesmo nulo.
Temperatura Actual nos 9,6ºC.

Alguém me sabe dizer se há possibilidades de formação de nevoeiro?


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Fev 2009 às 20:44)

Tou de volta 

Temp actual 9.0ºC
Pressão atmosferica 1029.1hPa 
Humidade Relativa 73%
Windchill 7.4 
Vento medio 10.4 Km\h
Rajadas 13 Km\h
Direcção do vento NNW
Ponto de orvalho 4.4 ºC


Eu penso que esteja pouca humidade para existir nevoeiro, so se houver inversão Térmica.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevoeiro


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2009 às 20:51)

Continua a cair. Neste momento: *8.8º*


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

Despeço-me com 10.4ºC, e céu limpo.
Extremos do dia: 
16.5ºC
10.4ºC (ainda vai descer mais, mas é o que se arranja agora)


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2009 às 21:09)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 12,7ºC ceu nublado
83%HR
1027hpa

Os aguaceiros previstos, tanto pelo IM como os vários modelos, não chegaram a aparecer, de resto até foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e com muito sol. 

Extremos:
Min 10,6ºC
Máx 17,5ºC
UV 4
rajada máxima 23 km/h


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Fev 2009 às 21:17)

Olá

Sigo agora com 9.1ºC 
Pressão atmosférica nos 1030.7ºC


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

Já bati a mínima do dia...*4.4ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Fev 2009 às 21:25)

A temperatura está a descer bem (dentro do possível) e sigo com:

Temperatura: *6,7ºC*
Humidade relativa: *62%*
Pressão: *1027,0mb\hPa*


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................7.2º
T máx............................17.6º

Rajada máx de vento........13 Km/h

Precipitação ...................0,0  mm

Pressão actual................1035 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

Neste momento tenho *9,3ºC* estagnados desde há cerca de 2h para cá...

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1033 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

Sigo com 7,6º, céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2009 às 21:32)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 9.2ºC que é a nova Minima de hoje, e o céu está limpinho e a pressão é de 1028hPa.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.5ºC

T.Minima: 9.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2009 às 21:35)

Neste momento 9.0ºC mais uma nova minima


----------



## jpmartins (10 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

A temperatura tem descido bem, neste momento 7.4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

Continua a descer 8.9ºC


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2009 às 21:58)

vinc7e disse:


> Já bati a mínima do dia...*4.4ºC*



Tão perto e tanta diferença?
Eu estou com 7.2º...


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 22:08)

Dados actuais:
*
6,8 km/h NE
10,9ºC
1031,0 mb
67% HR*
Ponto de Orvalho nos *5,0ºC*

Céu limpo.


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Lá vem a pasmaceira, coisa que nem lhe cheguei a sentir a falta. 

A "depressão" praticamente não passou de chuviscos por aqui e pouco durou...
O dia amanheceu ainda muito nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas, mas acabou por limpar até à hora do almoço.

A máxima do dia, foram uns altos 14,3ºC. Hoje dentro dos automóveis ao Sol já dava para suar. 

Neste momento céu estrelado e 8ºC, que até ao momento são a mínima do dia.

Até logo .


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Igualei a minima do dia

*8,3ºC* e céu limpo
Com a pressão nos *1031.3hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

Estou com céu limpo e *8,9 ºC*.
O vento apresenta-se fraco e a pressão continua a subir.


----------



## tclor (10 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

3,6º C por aqui. Céu limpo e 79% de humidade.
Vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Fev 2009 às 22:37)

A temperatura estabilizou...

Temperatura: *6,3ºC*
Humidade relativa: *64%*
Pressão: *1026,9mb/hPa*

Velocidade do vento: *0km/h*


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

E está igualada a mínima do dia... 6,2º


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 22:54)

Dados actuais: Céu limpo;

(ACTUALIZADO ÀS 23:10)





*TM*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui vai tudo calmo como não se via há muito tempo.

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco.

Dados actuais 6.3ºc pressão 1030.5hpa e 74%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.1/14.4ºc.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

Por aqui:

9,8ºC no terraço e 9,1ºC cá em baixo 
1029hpa
71%HR
24,6km/h N


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 23:18)




----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





_Dia de céu encoberto, pela manhã, tendo vindo a abrir ao longo do dia, sendo que chegou mesmo a estar limpo. Não houve registo de Precipitação._


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

Céu limpo e *8,1ºC* que e a nova minima do dia 

Pressão: *1031.4hPa*


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 23:27)

A moda agora é colocar tabelas em vez de escrever os dados à mão. 

Bem, hoje fico por aqui. Despeço-me com 10,3º. Não deve de descer muito mais..

Até amanhã.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2009 às 23:31)

Por aqui o vento tem impedido uma maior descida da temperatura.

Neste momento céu limpo e 4,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

4,1ºC / 8,8ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Fev 2009 às 23:35)

Boas

Por cá regressou o , céu completamente limpo.
Estão 6.9ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:actual
Máxima:14.5ºC


----------



## amarusp (10 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

Boa noite
Finalmente uma noite estrelada com 2,3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (10 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

T.máx:15.1ºC
T.min:9.1ºC

Precipitação:0mm


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 15,5ºC
Tmin: 9,2ºC (neste momento)


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

_Extremos do dia 10.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *14,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,9ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *2,0mm*


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 14,2º
H 87%

Min
T 5,5º
H 51%

A temperatura mínima é temperatura actual, bem como a humidade relativa máxima é a registada no momento.


----------



## Jodamensil (11 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Sigo neste momento com 8,8ºC e 75% de HR. A sensação de frio na rua é muita.
Vento quase nulo e céu  limpinho limpinho 
Saudades do sol e principalmente agora que os dias vão crescendo


----------



## ct5iul (11 Fev 2009 às 00:35)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA NOITE


----------



## Fil (11 Fev 2009 às 00:42)

Boas, por aqui estou com 3,4ºC, vento moderado a fraco de NW e céu praticamente limpo. Ontem a mínima foi de 3,0ºC (às 00h) e a máxima de 8,5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2009 às 00:44)

Neste momento 4,7º e a neblina que paira do fumo provocada pelas lareiras parece nevoeiro devido à ausência de vento.




Pela conjugação de imagens dá para visualizar o centro do Anticiclone mesmo a Oeste de Portugal


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

Extremos do dia 10FEV2009

Temp. Máx: 14,3ºC
Temp. Mín: 7ºC

A destacar a pressão atmosférica que hoje lá alcançou os 1030hPa. Começa o reinado do AA...


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2009 às 01:51)

Céu limpo  e vento fraco

Temp: *6,7ºC*
Pressão: *1031.8hPa*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Fev 2009 às 02:59)

Boas Noites 

Extremos do dia 10 de Fevereiro

Temp min 7.8 ºC 
Temp max 13.3 ºC

Actualmente estão 8.1 ºC,1028.9hPa,Hr 74 %


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2009 às 07:19)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado... A Temperatura Mínima, estou a tê-la neste momento, com *7,3ºC*

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1031 hPa
Vento a 20,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Wind Chill nos 3,3ºC
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h


Deixo também uma foto ilustrativa da tarde de ontem!


----------



## amarusp (11 Fev 2009 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
1,3ºC e uma camada de geada.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Fev 2009 às 08:03)

Bom Dia 

por aqui um inicio de manha com muito sol..o céu esta limpo e o vento e praticamente nulo..a temperatura é que nao esta muito agradável..tou com 3.5¤C

ha também avisto alguma neblina


----------



## thunderboy (11 Fev 2009 às 08:20)

Bom dia estão 9.1ºC. A minima ficou-se pelos 8.2ºC, devido ao  vento.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia! Registei 5,5º no Porto (Aviz), cheguei a Rio Tinto com 2,5º. O AA instalou-se comodamente em cima de nós, o Sol brilha e sopra uma brisa de leste, sinal de madrugadas frias e dias amenos...

Como se costuma dizer: se não o podes vencer, junta-te a ele. Já vi pessoal a surfar em Matosinhos, toca a aproveitar o bom tempo, a sair das tocas, passear, depois no Carnaval logo se verá


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Céu com poucas nuvens e 6,5ºC.

Mínima de 2,6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e sol a brilhar num céu totalmente desimpedido! A noite foi frescota!


----------



## Teles (11 Fev 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia , há muito que já não via o céu todo azul como hoje 
Por aqui uma temperatura de 8.4 e vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2009 às 09:29)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 8.4ºC, céu azul, vento fraco e a pressão de 1029hPa.

A Minima de hoje foi de 2.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2009 às 10:41)

Depois de ujma mínima de 2,3º, segue neste momento com 4,9º

Céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2009 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu azul e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
12,8ºC e 49% de humidade relativa. 
Desde dia 22 de Dezembro que a humidade relativa não descia a baixo dos 50%. 

A mínima de hoje foi: 7,4ºC.

-----------------

Ontem os extremos foram:
Tmin: 8,4ºC
Tmáx: 14,6ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia,
Dia de céu limpo, está um dia agradável, parece primaveril.
Temp. actual 11.3ºC

*Temp. min. 2.3ºC*


----------



## Lightning (11 Fev 2009 às 11:29)

Dados actuais:

11,5º
64% HR
1030 mb
6,1 km/h NE (45º)


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Por aqui,o primeiro dia de primavera do ano.. Céu limpo,vento fraco e temperaturas amenas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2009 às 11:52)

Por aqui estão 15.5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Minima de *4,0ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Neste momento 9,2º e a Hr a descer... 75% contra os 93% do amanhecer.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2009 às 12:29)

Acabei de atingir os 15,0ºC, após uma Temperatura Mínima que se ficou mesmo pelos *7,3ºC*!

Humidade nos 40%
Pressão a 1031 hPa
Vento a 24,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,5ºC

Nem uma núvem no céu!


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2009 às 12:35)

Por aqui primaveril, só pelo sol!

O dia segue solarengo mas frio, com um vento bem desagradável.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

Boas

Belo dia de sol aqui por Bragança Neste momento tenho 8.3ºC

Mínima de 2.6ºC


----------



## Madragoa (11 Fev 2009 às 12:47)

Boas tarde...
Sigo por Lisboa.
Temp.15,2c (12h42m)
Temp.Min.7,8c
Céu limpo...
Vento fraco NE
Pressão nos 1028mb
Belo dia de sól,mas de manhã cedo.
estava ...fresquinho


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2009 às 12:53)

Boas.

Por cá, depois de uma mínima de *2.1º* , sigo agora com céu práticamente limpo e *13.4º*


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2009 às 13:03)

Céu pouco  nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2009 às 13:21)

O Sol brilha alegremente...






Tenho 14,8ºC
Humidade nos 42%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,1ºC/h


----------



## amarusp (11 Fev 2009 às 13:27)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, céu pouco nublado e bastante azulado!!


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2009 às 13:27)

Por aqui o carro marca 14 graus, está um dia que até dá gosto 

Vou aproveitar para ir tirar umas fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 13:38)

Está um dia espetacular, o dia dia hoje está melhor que muitos dias de Verão 

Estou com 14.7ºC, vento fraco e é bom andar na rua


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com uns agradáveis 13.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de 2 graus. E a neve lá se vai aguentando...


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2009 às 14:10)

O vento acalmou e agora sim um verdadeiro dia de primavera!


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Após uma mínima de 8ºC, eis que estão 14.9ºC, céu limpíssimo, 1027hpa, e vento que nem se sente...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2009 às 14:23)

Boas tardespor aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

Dados actuais 15.0ºc pressão 1027.5hpa e 44%hr.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2009 às 14:26)

Neste momento tenho 15,0ºC e a Temperatura máxima foi de *15,3ºC* até ao momento!

Humidade nos 40%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º)


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2009 às 14:27)

Um lindo dia por aqui também pois claro  temperatura de 15,3ºC com vento moderado, humidade em apenas 38% e a pressão em 1027hpa, o céu nem preciso dizer como está


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2009 às 14:32)

Dados actuais:

13,4º, 64% HR, 1028 hPa


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

Por aqui 10,7ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

Que parado que isto fica nestas alturas...
Por aqui, 14.8ºC, e tudo na mesma...
A máxima foi de 15.3ºC (mesmo assim algo baixa).


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 17:00)

O vento finalmente parou e o céu está limpo. 10,1ºC por agora.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2009 às 17:06)

A máxima por aqui foi de *16,6ºC*...

Agora vou com 15,6ºC e vento fraco a humidade mínima foi de 36% agora está nos 38%HR


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2009 às 17:30)

Esplêndido dia de Primavera!!
Dia de sol, sem qualquer nuvem no céu!!!! Ao sol já dava para aquecer bem!! E a beber uma mini fresquinha!!!


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Fev 2009 às 17:43)

Olá

Hoje depois de até ao momento ter registado uma mínima de 7.3ºC e uma máxima de 13.9º, sigo agora com 12.1ºC e céu limpo.

Pressão atmosférica nos 1026.4 hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2009 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde

Que dia esplendido o de hoje, com o céu sempre azul, o vento fraco de NE e uma máxima de 17.6ºC, enfim parece que já estamos na primavera.

T.Minima de hoje: 2.5ºC:cold:


----------



## *Dave* (11 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

Por aqui, o Sol quase a pôr-se, sigo com:

T: *10,4ºC*
HR:* 51%*
P:* 1027,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Silknet (11 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

Por motivos de muito trabalho há menos tempo para cá vir mas Viseu soma e segue!
De momento céu limpissimo e 11ºC!

Silknet


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2009 às 18:28)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,3 ºC (15h15)
Mínima = 2,9 ºC (07h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *14,3 ºC* (dia 11); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2009 às 18:28)

Boas tardes,por aqui o dia foi passado com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 11.6ºc pressão 1026.7hpa com 54%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.2/15.3ºc.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

Sou mais um a provar o belo dia de sol. Aqui ate deu direito a maxima do ano de 17,2°C


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

O dia foi de céu limpo, com vento fraco.
Temp. max. 14.4ºC
Tem. actual: 10.0ºC
Pressão: 1027.9 hPa


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2009 às 18:49)

Gostaria de comparar dados, visto que cheguei a casa e tinha uma máxima de 18,5º... Até custa a acreditar...


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

Vai baixando lentamente: 12.4ºC...
Corre um vento fresco na rua, que dá alguma sensação de frio.
Nota-se uma ligeira queda na pressão atmosférica, não sei se indicia alguma coisa, mas não me parece, dadas as previsões para os próximos dias.
Enfim, resta ver se as mínimas são alguma coisa de jeito...


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Fev 2009 às 19:04)

Olá

Por aquí vai descendo rápidamente e já vou com 10.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

DMartins disse:


> Gostaria de comparar dados, visto que cheguei a casa e tinha uma máxima de 18,5º... Até custa a acreditar...



Braga andou pelos 15ºC, assim como praticamente todo o litoral norte.
Será que apanhou sol? Ou é tudo radiação difusa?

-----------

Por aqui a temperatura também está a descer bem.
10,1ºC de momento.


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2009 às 19:13)

A máxima foi fresquinha, atinguindo os *13,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco 
Temp: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

Por cá, a máxima ficou-se pelos *15,5ºC*, e neste momento tenho 10,3ºC, sendo que o céu continua limpo!

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,9ºC


A imagem do Satélite MODIS de hoje, com incidência na Serra da Estrela!


----------



## vinc7e (11 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

Boa  noite,

hoje por aqui máxima de 14.9,

neste mo momento *9.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2009 às 19:49)

Dados actuais:







Gráfico das ultimas horas da temperatura, humidade e windchill


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2009 às 20:02)

Por aqui o vento começou a aumentar de intensidade da direção N com 10.2ºc.


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2009 às 20:16)

AnDré disse:


> Braga andou pelos 15ºC, assim como praticamente todo o litoral norte.
> Será que apanhou sol? Ou é tudo radiação difusa?
> 
> -----------
> ...


 Radiação difusa. Já detectei o problema que está resolvido.


----------



## Lightning (11 Fev 2009 às 20:24)

Dados actuais:

Céu extremamente limpo.

11,8º
1027 mb (a pressão tem vindo a descer )
12,2 km/h N (360º)
65% HR


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 20:37)

Céu limpo e 5,6ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

2,6ºC / 11,4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2009 às 20:52)

Por aqui o céu continua limpinho.
Temp. actual 8.9ºC
HR 85%


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2009 às 21:02)

_Extremos do dia 11.Fevereiro.2209_

Temp. Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *4,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm* 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e *9,7ºC*
Pressão: *1028,0hPa*

A lua ta muito amarelo-torrada


----------



## Madragoa (11 Fev 2009 às 21:09)

Boa noite a todos.
Bons registos,
Sigo desde Lisboa...
Temp.10.0c 
Vento fraco de N
Pressão 1024mb (tanbem a descer..como o vizinho Lightning da margem sul,e tanbem o vizinho miguel de Setubal..éstas alturas mais paradas,dá para ir fazendo umas comparações...há mesma altitude,ou perto desse valor... )
Céu limpo......
No geral nada de novo,a não ser o fresquinho da noite 
E amanhã para ir trabalhar......


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 21:12)

Por aqui o dia teve muito porreiro, tirando agora o facto de ao final da aparecer a típica nortada  mas ok, faz tudo parte do clima, ao menos assim serve para estragar as mínimas e provar a existência de aquecimento global  

Por cá, estou com 9.5ºC vento fraco mas constante, sensação de desconforto térmico para quem anda na rua.


----------



## joao paulo (11 Fev 2009 às 21:12)

Por aqui ...T: 7, 2 º C, e  algum vento... a neve na encosta ainda brilhou todo o dia com o Sol magnifico que esteve...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2009 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, no Algarve, dia a cheirar a Primavera, temperatura máxima 17.8ºC, mínima de 5.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (11 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

Dados actuais:

11,2º
69% HR
1027 mb
5,4 km/h


----------



## amarusp (11 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

Céu limpo e 4,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (11 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

Por aqui a máxima atingiu os *14,0ºC*.

Agora sigo com:
T: *7,6ºC*
HR: *62%*
P: *1024,5mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (11 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

A acumulação de neve nas encostas de Loriga situa-se entre os 1300/1400m.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

Boa noite

Sigo agora com 9.3ºC

Pressão nos 1025.9 hpa


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2009 às 21:49)

Vou com 10,7ºc no terraço 10ºandar  e com 9,7ºC cá em baixo 2º andar


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2009 às 22:00)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 17,1ºC
Tmin: 6,6ºC

Começam os dias com uma grande amplitude térmica!!


----------



## Lightning (11 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

Pessoal, finalmente estação online. Mais informações no topico da minha estação.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Neste momento tenho *10,6ºC* (), e o céu continua limpo!

Humidade nos 82%
Vento Fraco, a 4,3 km/h, de NNE (22º) 
Pressão nos 1029 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,3ºC/h


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9.1ºC*
Pressão: *1027.1hPa*


----------



## Hazores (11 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

aqui nos açores à espera de uma chuvazita para esta madruga e inicio da amanhã e espero que traga mais alguma coisa (umas coisas que brilham lá de vez em quando) segundo o IM vão vir umas mas....

se alguem souber de um "cape" penso que é assim que se chama assim, e é da wetterzerland também acho que é assim masnão tenho a certeza. podem me dar o link é que já tive à procura mas não encontro ( eu e as pesquisas) 

é um que aparece valores em que os negativos são onde existe instabilidade para puder haver trovoadas.


----------



## kikofra (11 Fev 2009 às 23:14)

Aquilo branco é a serra da estrela?


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

kikofra disse:


> Aquilo branco é a serra da estrela?



É sim! Com um belo manto de neve, como já referi neste meu post


Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC, a descer, finalmente...

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Acardoso (11 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

boa noite pessoal...

temp min:1.4º
temp. max:13.8º

sigo com:
pressao:1023.0hpa
vento fraco de NE
temp:77º
humid:93%

o ceu esta totalmente limpo, esta como já nao se via á muito temp


----------



## kikofra (11 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Gilmet disse:


> É sim! Com um belo manto de neve, como já referi neste meu post
> 
> 
> Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC, a descer, finalmente...
> [/IMG]




Obrigado!


Por aqui:

 Temperatura
5,7 ºC

Sensação termica:

5cº


Até manha pessoal!


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Fev 2009 às 23:28)

boas

lá esta o tempo que não se quer, nem dá para os da neve, nem para os da trovoada, nem para os dos registos, mas falando verdade também já tinha saudades de uns dias com sol e temperatura agradável, é bom para desporto ou passeios ao ar livre.

neste momento aqui em Sesimbra estão uns bons 8.7ºc, vento fraco, céu limpo.

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

Hazores disse:


> se alguem souber de um "cape" penso que é assim que se chama assim, e é da wetterzerland também acho que é assim masnão tenho a certeza. podem me dar o link é que já tive à procura mas não encontro ( eu e as pesquisas)
> 
> é um que aparece valores em que os negativos são onde existe instabilidade para puder haver trovoadas.



Lá em cima naqueles botões amarelos tens o CAPE+ Lifeted Index 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Sigo com 9.2ºC e 1025hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Extremos do dia:
8ºC
15.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

Por aqui tudo calmo com 7.9ºc.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Céu limpo e 3,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Vou com 8,8ºC cá em baixo, porque no telhado a humidade alta que é de 80% já está a dar cabo da temperatura


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

Sigo com céu limpo 

Temp: *8,8ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

Hoje (11/02/09) tivemos céu completamente limpo, algum vento com uma rajada máxima de 28.3km/h.


*Temperaturas:*

*Mínima: 3.6ºC
Máxima:13.2ºC*

Agora sigo com *6.5ºC*, esta noite parece que não será tão fria.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2009 às 00:34)

Extremos do dia 11:

Mínima: 6,4ºC
Máxima:16,6ºC

Agora vou com 8,8ºc


----------



## Lousano (12 Fev 2009 às 01:17)

Segue com 5,7º e nevoeiro cerradíssimo.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2009 às 01:49)

Por aqui a lua brilha, a roupa abana no estendal ao sopro do vento em geral fraco mas constante de nordeste, as estrelas brilham... Enfim, pasmaceira meteorológica!

9,2ºC estagnados há horas e 68% de humidade relativa.


*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 7,4ºC
Tmáx: 15,6ºC


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2009 às 01:50)

Extremos do dia 11FEV2009

Temp. Máx: 15,3ºC
Temp. Mín: 5,6ºC

Dia sem nada a assinalar, céu azul e temperatura máxima que deixou cheirinho a Primavera .

Neste momento registo 8,5ºC e uma pressão de 1026hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2009 às 07:31)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado, constante, com um máximo de 17,8 km/h...

A temperatura, desceu muito lentamente, até atingir os *7,5ºC*


Neste momento tenho 8,9ºC
Humidade nos 60%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,5ºC/h


Até logo!


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 08:14)

aqui em 15m a temperatura subiu de 1cº pa 2,6cº


----------



## Madragoa (12 Fev 2009 às 08:26)

Bom dia
Sigo por Lisboa...
Temp.(actual) 7.6c
Temp Min,6,9c
Vento Fraco N
Pressão 10022mb(...a descer....)
Céu Limpo 
Manhã fresquinha...
Bons Registos


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia!
Por aqui amanheço com céu limpo, e vento fraco.
Adivinha-se mais um dia primaveril.
Temperatura nos 9.6ºC e a subir rapidamente, e pressão nos 1022hpa, continua a descer...
Será mais um dia metereologicamente tranquilo, tal como os que se avizinham!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2009 às 09:29)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 1.8ºC, e claro houve geada, por agora estão 7.9ºC, céu limpo e pressão de 1026hPa.


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Depois de uma mínima de *2.1º* sobe rápidamente e está agora nos *8.2º*


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia! Céu totalmente limpo e o vento agora nem sequer dá um ar da sua graça! Logo, e passado este fresquinho matinal, promete ser uma tarde amena!


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2009 às 10:23)

Já começa a mesma história, toca a subir as minimas 

Temp. Minima: *6,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *10,0ºC*
Por este andar, não vou ter os 16ºC de máxima que o IM colocou po Porto 
Bem, como a minima de 3º que se ficou pelos 6,5º 

Nem a estaçao do Aeroporto chegou aos 3ºC, será que vai bater a minima antes das 00h00


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

A mínima observada foi de *6,3 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia

5,0ºC e céu limpo por agora.

-1,8ºC de mínima esta manhã. As geadas estão de volta.


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 11:17)

Boas

Acordei com uma temperatura baixa, até pensei que a estação tinha avariado.  Estavam 4,7 graus quando acordei 

Depois a estação teve um vaipe e do nada passou a acusar 10 graus, mas minutos depois voltou aos valores normais.  

Por agora céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado. 

10,3º
71% HR
1025 mb
20 km/h Este


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2009 às 11:20)

E lá vai ela por aí acima. 
*12,1ºC*

Vento fracote e céu muito limpinho


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2009 às 11:39)

joão soares disse:


> e lá vai ela por aí acima. :d
> *12,1ºc*
> 
> vento fracote e céu muito limpinho


12.7º


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado
14,5ºC
84%HR
1022hpa
UV2

min 8,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2009 às 11:49)

Não referi que a mínima foi hoje de 6.2ºC, a mais baixa do mês até agora, espero que não seja a mais baixa de todo o mês de Fevereiro, mas pelo andar da carruagem, não sei não...
Por agora 11.9ºC e tudo calmo: sol e sem vento...


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2009 às 11:51)

E já passei a máxima de ontem  (13,1ºC)

Actual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Boas tardesmais um dia de sol pela manhã com céu totalmente azul.

Por aqui a noite não foi fria com uma minima alta 6.2ºc.

Dados actuais 14.9ºc pressão 1024.3hpa 48%hr.


----------



## Hazores (12 Fev 2009 às 12:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Lá em cima naqueles botões amarelos tens o CAPE+ Lifeted Index
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html



obrigado mário!  

por aqui ceu continua nublado mas sem percipitaçao.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2009 às 12:41)

Bom dia

Por cá agora boas abertas.

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 12 de Fevereiro de 2009 11:39:08

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,2
Trend (per hour) +0,3
Average today    16,8
Wind chill       17,2
Heat index       17,2
Dew Point        14,8
Rel Humidity     86%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 NE
Average Speed    2,0 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      9,3
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 54,0
Total this year  135,3

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1023,2
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2009 às 12:55)

Por aqui já estão 17.7ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e pressão de 1026hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 13:01)

Estou com *13,9 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento apresenta-se fraco de NE.


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2009 às 13:01)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,2ºC*

De certeza, que vou ter a máxima do ano


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2009 às 13:06)

Pela cidade universitária, muito sol e vento fraco.
Com a janela fechada e com todo este sol, até parece que lá fora está um dia de muito calor. 

Este tempo é óptimo para marrar de manhã e passar a tarde numa esplanada a apreciar este sol ainda de Inverno. 

Hoje a mínima em Odivelas foi exactamente igual à de ontem: 7,4ºC.
A humidade relativa não subiu além dos 72%.


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

Devido a problemas técnicos encontro-me sem dados disponíveis e a página online da minha estação também. Peço desculpa pelo incómodo.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2009 às 13:36)

Por aqui, sigo com uns ainda frescos 13.6ºC, muito longe da máxima do ano ainda...


----------



## Manuel Brito (12 Fev 2009 às 13:48)

Boas.
Sigo com 21ºC. Pressão 1019hpa.
RH 31%, orvalho 03ºC.


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 14:01)

Esta um dia de primavera!


17,7cº


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima do ano já foi batida a muito e sigo com 17,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2009 às 14:24)

Ora muito boas tardes!

Que dia excelente, o de hoje... É claro que aprecio bastante dias de tempestade, mas já sentia falta de um belo dia cheio de Sol, e com algum calor! Perfeito para dar um bom passeio!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 16,6ºC, após já ter subido aos *16,9ºC*
Humidade nos 36%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2009 às 14:27)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo tirando a temperatura que hoje vai em alta,actual 16.8ºc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2009 às 14:43)

Chegou a Primavera, já andam aí as andorinhas, fim de Inverno finalmente, sigo com 20.3ºC, e duvido que chova até ao fim do mês.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2009 às 15:24)

*19.8ºC* por aqui, hoje vou chegar pela 1ª vez na casa dos 20 graus em 2009


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2009 às 15:24)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 13,1ºC por aqui.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2009 às 16:05)

Boas Tardes! Não fosse a mínima de 3.6°C, que por sinal foi igual à de ontem, diria que já estávamos na Primavera, pois o céu está completamente limpo, não há vento e com a temperatura a rondar os 15°C.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Fev 2009 às 16:09)

Boas tardes
Aqui está um dia de Verão com 17.8ºC.
A mínima foi de 2.1ºC.
A pressão está nos 1019.4hPa e a descer. Não deve estar bem calibrada.


----------



## Henrique (12 Fev 2009 às 16:47)

Sigo agora com uns apetecíveis 19.3ºC e 53% Rh, está um dia espetacular, manga curta e tal .


----------



## jpmartins (12 Fev 2009 às 16:57)

Boa tarde
Dia de céu limpo, sem vento.
Temp. max. 15.0ºC
Temp. actual 13.8ºC
T.min. 1.8ºC
Pressão:1021.9 hPa


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

Avisto a este o que me parece ser uma coluna de fumo.


----------



## vinc7e (12 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Segundo o observatório de Gualtar a máxima hoje em Braga foi de 21ºC 

http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo/


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

Por cá, uns modestos *16.8º de máxima*.
Sigo agora com *15.2º*


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

Céu limpo e 11,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

-1,8ºC / 13,2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (12 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

Finalmente já desce. 16.3ºC, a humidade está nos 43%.
A máxima foi 18.1ºC às 15.21h


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2009 às 17:58)

Tive uma nova máxima do ano com *19,2ºC* 

Agora vou com 16,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jpmartins (12 Fev 2009 às 18:11)

Por aqui neste momento 12.3ºC.
HR 67%.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

De volta de 3 horas de passeio, aqui pela região!

O vento soprou fraco, e a temperatura manteve-se estável! A máxima foi de *17,0ºC*, e neste momento tenho 13,7ºC, a descer bem!

Humidade nos 53%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -2,2ºC/h


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2009 às 18:37)

Por aqui como um pouco por todo o rectângulo Luso, céu limpo (nem um cirrozito)  vento fraco e grande amplitude térmica :
mín de 4.1 º
máx de 17.8 º


----------



## Lousano (12 Fev 2009 às 18:49)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 18,5º
H 86%

Min
T 2,3º
H 58%

Neste momento 12,7º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2009 às 18:50)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 18.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 12.2ºC, céu limpo e o vento é nulo.Pressão.Actual:1022hPa.

T.Minima de Hoje: 1.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 18:51)

Desculpem o Off-Topic, penso que é mesmo necessário dizer isto, pois podem existir quaisquer visitantes deste fórum que tenham dúvidas, que perguntem a eles mesmos porque é que não conseguem ver os dados online (em tempo real) da minha estação na página do wunderground:

Estou com problemas de alimentação do sensor principal (o que indica a temperatura e humidade) e hoje fui ao telhado ver o que se passava. As pilhas gastaram-se muito depressa. Montei o painel solar e liguei-o ao sensor, mas esqueci-me do pormenor de que as pilhas alcalinas vulgares não são recarregáveis.  Agora assim está, desde o meio dia, o sensor com pilhas alcalinas vulgares, já um pouco gastas, e com o painel solar ligado ao sensor. Espero que isso não tenha problema nem faça mal.  

Por isso amanhã vou comprar pilhas recarregáveis e colocar o painel solar ligado ao sensor, para ver se o problema fica resolvido de vez. 

Portanto fiz Reset à estação várias vezes e perdi dados. Mas esse é o menos importante dos factos. Estou preocupado principalmente com o sensor, já não sei se é das pilhas ou se este problema tem outra causa... Amanhã vou tentar resolver isto de vez. 

Mais uma vez desculpem o incómodo e o Off-Topic.

Aproveito para dizer que a temperatura ainda se mantém um pouco elevada, que o vento é nulo, e que esteve uma tarde de sol e céu limpo bastante agradável.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2009 às 19:00)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo.
Estou com 13,5ºC, 54% de humidade relativa e vento fraco.

Minutos após o sol se pôr, os grilos começaram todos a cantar.

*
Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 7,4ºC
Tmáx: 16,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (12 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

Impressionante o arrefeccimento... já segue a 11,5º


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2009 às 19:09)

Lightning disse:


> Estou com problemas de alimentação do sensor principal (o que indica a temperatura e humidade) e hoje fui ao telhado ver o que se passava. As pilhas gastaram-se muito depressa. Montei o painel solar e liguei-o ao sensor, mas esqueci-me do pormenor de que as pilhas alcalinas vulgares não são recarregáveis.  Agora assim está, desde o meio dia, o sensor com pilhas alcalinas vulgares, já um pouco gastas, e com o painel solar ligado ao sensor. Espero que isso não tenha problema nem faça mal.
> 
> Por isso amanhã vou comprar pilhas recarregáveis e colocar o painel solar ligado ao sensor, para ver se o problema fica resolvido de vez.



Ouve lá o painel solar não tem uma bateria de lítio?


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

A máxima de hje, foi a máxima mais alta deste ano 

Sendo de *17,0ºC*

Agora, céu limpo 
e *13,1ºC*


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 19:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ouve lá o painel solar não tem uma bateria de lítio?



Como assim?


----------



## amarusp (12 Fev 2009 às 19:21)

Temperatura agradável 8,8ºC


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 19:23)

Temperatura
11 ºC


Temp. aparente

9,8cº

a descer bem depressa.

Sera que amnha terei outra camada de gelo no carro?


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2009 às 19:30)

kikofra disse:


> Temperatura
> 11 ºC
> 
> 
> ...



penso que a minima ai pode chegar a 2 ou 3 graus és capaz de apanhar uma geada fraca eu, a esta altitude é que nao por causa da inversao e lisboa e todo o litoral centro e sul é que nao de certeza


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2009 às 19:49)

Neste momento tenho 11,5ºC, completamente estagnados!

Uma imagem do Pôr-do-Sol...


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 20:03)

A temperatura também por aqui continua a descer e bem!

Sente-se o frio a apertar já...


----------



## *Dave* (12 Fev 2009 às 20:10)

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco.

T: *10,2º*
HR: *51%*
P: *1021,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2009 às 20:35)

Neste momento:
Céu limpo (ou sem nuvens); 7,0ºC de temperatura.
Hoje:
Tmin:-0,5ºC e Tmáx:15,0ºC; já parece uma onda de calor
Ontem:
Tmin:-0,5ºC e Tmáx:12,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 20:44)

Máxima de *16,9 ºC* esta tarde.

Agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e *12,9 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 21:36)

Este tópico está concorrido ! 

O céu limpo continua, o vento sopra bastante fraco - por vezes nulo - do quadrante Norte.

A temperatura desceu ligeiramente para os *12,6 ºC* e a humidade continua um pouco baixa: *60 %*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Boas noites,por aqui se continua com céu limpo e vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 9.9ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.2/17.6ºc.


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

Temperatura
6,5 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (12 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

Temperatura:6.3ºC
Humidade:77%
Vento 0.0km/hora.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

Boa noite

Despéço-me hoje com 10.2ºC


----------



## Acardoso (12 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

boa noite...

temp. max:16.9º
temp. min:1.1º

sigo com:

pressao:1021.0hpa
temp:7.1º
o ceu esta limpo e nao ha vento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

Belas inversões que estão já a ocorrer.

A minha temperatura é já inferior à da Portela e a Moita segue já com *7,0 ºC*, segundo a estação do *HotSpot*.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Por aqui sigo com:

T: *8,2ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1020,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Lince (12 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

Neste momento 4.8º
Ainda há vestigios dos ultimos nevões
Boas acomulações acima dos 1300m de altitude.
Amanhâ coloco uma foto a mostrar.


----------



## F_R (12 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Boas

Por cá dia de céu completamente limpo, agora já se sente algum 

Estão 9.0ºC
72% hr

Extremos de hoje:
*Mínima:*1.4ºC
*Máxima:*16.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Neste momento tenho *9,5ºC*, finalmente a descer decentemente, ao ritmo de -1,9ºC/h!

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu totalmente limpo, vento fraco a moderado, e humidade relativamente baixa._


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

Por aqui vou com 11,2ºC no terraço porque aqui em baixo tenho 8,8ºC...está uma noite bonita com um lindo luar como podem ver na minha web cam


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 10,5ºC
93%HR
1021hpa

Extremos de hoje


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

O frio siberiano já está instalado...
Sigo com 3,0ºC e céu estrelado. Uma boa noite afinal, agradável.
Durmam bem


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite.


Por cá dia de céu com boas abertas

Tmin - 14ºC

Tmax - 19,8ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 12 de Fevereiro de 2009 21:51:47

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,0
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    0
Wind chill       14,0
Heat index       14,0
Dew Point        9,4
Rel Humidity     74%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      9,3
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 54,0
Total this year  135,3

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1024,3
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## RMira (12 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Aqui por Setúbal sigo com 12.1ºC e 54% de HR. A estação já funciona


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

_Extremos do dia 12.Fevereiro de 2209_

Temp. Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,5ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm* (é com grande orgulho que escrevo 0,0mm) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e uma bela lua 
Temp: *10,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

mirones disse:


> Aqui por Setúbal sigo com 12.1º e 54% de HR. A estação já funciona



Parabéns pela estação  hoje tive no lidl mas não a vi! se calhar foi só para Lisboa  o meu primo hoje comprou uma e nem chegou a casa assaltaram-lhe o carro e foi estação e tudo o que tinha lá dentro e não era pouco 

vou com 11,0ºC , 59%HR e 1019hpa


----------



## Brigantia (12 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

3,0ºC, 83%HR e 1024hPa.


----------



## RMira (12 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

miguel disse:


> Parabéns pela estação  hoje tive no lidl mas não a vi! se calhar foi só para Lisboa  o meu primo hoje comprou uma e nem chegou a casa assaltaram-lhe o carro e foi estação e tudo o que tinha lá dentro e não era pouco
> 
> vou com 11,0ºC , 59%HR e 1019hpa



Epa, isso é que é pior 

Obrigado. É verdade foi só na Região de Lisboa. Tive de sair à hora de almoço do trabalho e ir buscá-la  Agora a ver se faço qualquer abrigozinho para evitar problemas no sensor. Tenho praqui uma ideia


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

mirones disse:


> Epa, isso é que é pior
> 
> Obrigado. É verdade foi só na Região de Lisboa. Tive de sair à hora de almoço do trabalho e ir buscá-la  Agora a ver se faço qualquer abrigozinho para evitar problemas no sensor. Tenho praqui uma ideia



Ya que esse sensor convém meter dentro de um abrigo para evitar problemas com a radiação difusa por exemplo...depois partilha com foto 

Finalmente desce aqui para os 10,6ºC no terraço e aqui em baixo mais junto ao chão 8,6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Após um dia sem grande história, muito sol, nada de vento e uma máxima muito confortável, ficam aqui os dados de hoje:
TMáx: 17,2ºC
TMin: 7,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo actual 8.4º,com vento nulo.


----------



## RMira (12 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Por aqui vou indo. Sigo com 11.8ºC e 55%HR. Noite fresquinha que ai vem 

Boas noites...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,9 ºC (15h21)
Mínima = 4,7 ºC (07h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *14,9 ºC* (dia 12); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

A mínima de hoje foi de *6,3 ºC* e a máxima de *16,9 ºC*.


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

o que que são gotas frias?


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2009 às 23:48)

kikofra disse:


> o que que são gotas frias?



Vê aqui:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gota_fr%C3%ADa




Extremos do dia 12FEV2009

Temp. Máx: 15,6ºC 
Temp. Mín: 4,5ºC

Nada a assinalar, dia de céu azul e vento calmo. Mas ainda não me cheirou a Primavera... 

Neste momento registo 9,7ºC e uma pressão de 1022hPa.

Boa noite pessoal!


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

actioman disse:


> Vê aqui:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gota_fr%C3%ADa
> 
> ...


Obrigado!


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

fico por aqui com Temperatura
5 ºC

Sensação termica:

3,3cº

amanha até vai custar levantar...

boa noite meteoloucos!


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Finalmente, já desci abaixo dos 10ºC 

Temp: *9,9ºC*
Céu limpinho


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

Boas, por aqui vou com 3,5ºC e céu obviamente limpo. A mínima foi de -0,4ºC e a máxima de 12,6ºC.


----------



## squidward (13 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

Hoje o meu sensor deve de ter levado com Sol em cima...registou *23.1ºC* de máxima.


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 00:37)

Neste momento 6,3º, céu limpo e vento fraco de NW


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Fev 2009 às 00:55)

Teve um dia de céu completamente limpo, vento fraco ou nulo, uma madrugada fresquinha mas com um dia bastante agradável, com cheirinho a Primavera.

*Temperaturas:

Mínima: 3.6ºC (igual à do dia anterior)
Máxima: 14.8ºC (máxima do ano)

Amplitude térmica: 11.2ºC

Raj. máx.: 19.3km/h*

--------------------------------------------------

Agora sigo com 7ºC e céu limpo.

Até manhã!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2009 às 07:22)

Bons Dias!

Mais um esplendoroso nascer do Sol, com o céu totalmente limpo, e temperatura nos 10,4ºC, sendo que a humidade se encontra apenas nos 50%

A mínima de hoje foi de *7,1ºC*, pelas 2:21


Neste momento, pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,9ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2009 às 07:26)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de *7,7 ºC*.

Agora, céu limpo com *8,0 ºC* e *83 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## amarusp (13 Fev 2009 às 07:47)

Bom dia, o céu não traz novidades, alguma geada!


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2009 às 07:58)

Bom dia 
A temperatura está nos 3.9ºC. A minima foi de  1.7ºC


----------



## Silknet (13 Fev 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

Viseu acorda (ou eu acordo!) com 5ºC e a pressão nos 1022Hpa. Céu limpo claro!

Bom trabalho ou, se não for o caso, simplesmente um bom dia a todos!

Silknet


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2009 às 09:15)

Olá a todos, aqui no Porto (Aviz) marcavam 11º e em Rio Tinto 9,5º. Prenúncio de um belo dia primaveril e de um fim-de-semana à maneira


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia


Céu nublado e 3,5ºC.

Mínima de 2,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2009 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 2.1ºC, e houve geada.
Por agora estão 8.4ºC o céu está limpo ( mais uma vez) e a pressão é de 1022.1hPa.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e manhã muito menos fresca que as anteriores... poderá querer indicar um dia também mais quente que ontem...


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Tal como o Vitamos afirmou, por aqui também a noite foi menos fresca, e está um pouco mais quente que ontem por esta hora.
Assim, tive uma mínima de 7.9ºC, e de momento sigo com 10.6ºC e céu limpo, vento fraco, e 1019hpa.
Tudo aponta para mais um dia de AA...


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia todos, votos de bom fim de semana, ceu limpo 11ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2009 às 10:14)

Bom dia
Mais um dia de sol magnifico, se todos os dias fossem de mau tempo, deixaria de ter o encanto que têm. Portanto temos que gozar este solzinho. 
*Tmin. 3.2ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2009 às 11:27)

Bom dia,

por aqui, como não poderia deixar de ser, muito sol

temperatura nos *12.2ºC*

mínima de 1.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2009 às 12:00)

O que eu mais detesto no AA são as temperaturas minimas 

Mais uma vez, inversões térmicas... Minima de *8,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco 
Temp: *14,8ºC*
Mais, um dia em que a máxima do ano vai ser batida


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

Ao sol está bem quentinho, mas à sombra o termómetro desmente-me... Estão uns frescos 13.1ºC...
O vento está fraco, mas sente-se...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2009 às 12:21)

Boas tardespor aqui mais uma vez acordamos com muito sol e promete ser mais um dia com temperaturas agradáveis.

Dados actuais 15.1ºc pressão 1021.3hpa e 49%hr.


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,8ºC*

Aproveitem o sol, por mim


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

Imagem bem bonita da peninsula  por aqui estou com 15.5ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Fev 2009 às 13:20)

Boa pessoal

Dia primaveril por estas bandas

Estão 16.8ºC, 44% hr

A mínima foi de 5.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2009 às 13:20)

14.2ºC e não sei se irá subir muito mais que isto...


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2009 às 13:37)

Tive mínima de 6,1ºc...

Agora vou já com 18,9ºC e vento nulo a humidade é de apenas 38%


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2009 às 13:59)

João Soares disse:


> Aproveitem o sol por mim



Posso dizer que já aproveitei, e por todos! Cheguei agora da aula de Educação Física, ao Sol... 1h30 num campo de asfalto rodeado pelos edificios da escola... Simplesmente horrível!! Suei tanto, mas tanto...


A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *18,9ºC*, e por agora sigo com 18,3ºC
Humidade nos 37%
Pressão a 1020 hPaVento a 8,6 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

Dia de sol também em Bragança

Por agora 9.7ºC


----------



## Serrano (13 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 14.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima de 2.5 graus. Acima dos 1300 metros, ainda "brilha" a neve...


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2009 às 14:08)

Olá

Sigo agora com 14.9 que até ao momento é a máxima do dia.
Hoje registei uma mínima de 6.9ºC


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2009 às 14:09)

Temperatura
19,3 ºC


tamos quase nos 20cº


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2009 às 14:10)

Tenho agora 19,4ºc e já tive 19,7ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2009 às 14:20)

Em Rio Tinto atingimos os 17º e não é de prever mais do que isto, o que de resto chega perfeitamente para este Inverno de mil caras!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Por aqui continua tudo azulinho que será a tónica nos proximos dias com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 16.7ºc pressão 1020.4hpa e 45%hr.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2009 às 14:22)

Tenho agora 18.5ºC, depois de uma mínima de 1.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2009 às 14:35)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NE e *17,8 ºC*.

Tarde bastante solarenga que, confesso, já me fazia falta ter.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2009 às 14:55)

Sigo com 15.3ºC, e céu limpo...
Essas máximas de quase 20ºC não poderão estar influenciadas por radiação difusa? É que o meu sensor está virado a norte, à sombra, e não passa disto...


----------



## DMartins (13 Fev 2009 às 14:56)

À grande RS... 16.3º agora


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2009 às 14:57)

Boas

Problema com a estação finalmente resolvido.

Dados actuais:

16,2º (que sobem lentamente)
1019 mb
54% HR
6,9 km/h


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 20,6ºC às 2:39 PM e a mínima foi de 2,3ºC às 5:28 AM. 


quaase 21cº


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2009 às 15:45)

Céu limpo
16,2ºC
Pressão atmosférica a descer
Vento fraco ou nulo

Máxima de 16,8ºC


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2009 às 15:45)

Cheguei agora aos 17 graus certinhos, máxima do dia até agora...  

Vento fraco ou nulo, que faz com que a sensação térmica seja de bastante calor.

Pressão nos 1018 mb 

EDIT (15:50) - Continua a subir, já vai nos 17,3º.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2009 às 16:05)

Lightning disse:


> Cheguei agora aos 17 graus certinhos, máxima do dia até agora...
> 
> Vento fraco ou nulo, que faz com que a sensação térmica seja de bastante calor.
> 
> ...



Esta indica 1016.4hPa, penso que ela tem um erro de +- 1hPa a menos, mas mesmo assim não é normal sabendo que temos um AA em cima.

Ainda mais estranho foi que eu ainda à pouco vi o que aqui chamamos "formigas de asas" que normalmente aparecem quando vem o mau tempo.

Sigo com 19.2ºC. Ando na poda das árvores. Quem trabalha já sente o calor


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2009 às 16:11)

Sigo neste momento com a máxima do dia: 15.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2009 às 16:12)

thunderboy disse:


> Esta indica 1016.4hPa, penso que ela tem um erro de +- 1hPa a menos, mas mesmo assim não é normal sabendo que temos um AA em cima.
> 
> *Ainda mais estranho foi que eu ainda à pouco vi o que aqui chamamos "formigas de asas" que normalmente aparecem quando vem o mau tempo.*
> 
> Sigo com 19.2ºC. Ando na poda das árvores. Quem trabalha já sente o calor



Há aqui qualquer coisa que não está certa... 

17,5º aqui agora


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2009 às 16:17)

Muito pouco, 
mas a pressão tem vindo a descer.
16,1ºC
Céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2009 às 16:24)

Olá

Sigo agora com 15.2ºC
Pressão nos 1018 hpa


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2009 às 16:43)

Lightning disse:


> Há aqui qualquer coisa que não está certa...
> 
> 17,5º aqui agora



Vem a descer e desde ontem. E eu a pensar que a estação se tinha avariado.
Aqui continua a tendência de descida.
O Algarve já esta com 1016hPa.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Vem a descer e desde ontem. E eu a pensar que a estação se tinha avariado.
> Aqui continua a tendência de descida.
> O Algarve já esta com 1016hPa.



Absolutamente dentro do esperado, com um núcleo de pressões mais baixas sobre o Norte de África que se aproximou um pouco do sul do país. 







Com o bloqueio anticiclónico instalado em crista sobre Portugal Continental, esta situação não trará absolutamente nada de relevante, a não ser alguma possível nebulosidade alta prevista para o sul do país.


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Vem a descer e desde ontem. E eu a pensar que a estação se tinha avariado.
> Aqui continua a tendência de descida.
> O Algarve já esta com 1016hPa.



O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para os próximos dias céu muito nublado por nuvens Altas para o Centro e Sul.

Aqui continua a descer a pressão.
Temperatura nos 16ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2009 às 17:13)

Boa tarde

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas no inicio da manhã.

Tmin - 9ºC
Tmax - 17,4ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 13 de Fevereiro de 2009 16:10:35

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,0
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    15,3
Wind chill       16,0
Heat index       16,0
Dew Point        11,5
Rel Humidity     75%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 NNE
Average Speed    5,0 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  9,3
Total this month 54,0
Total this year  135,3

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1022,6
Trend (per hour) -0,2


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

Neste momento tenho 17,1ºC, após uma máxima que não ultrapassou mesmo os *18,9ºC*!

Humidade nos 34%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ENE (68º)

Começam a aparecer alguns Cirrus, no céu...


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2009 às 18:06)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de *21,2ºC*  o IM registou uma temperatura a rondar os 20ºC por isso acredito na minha temperatura, até porque senti o ar bastante morno...Registei apenas mais 1,4ºC que a EMA do IM :P

Agora registo ainda 15,8ºC e vento fraco...

A rajada máxima hoje não foi alem ainda dos  18,5km/h N


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 18:18)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 19,7º
H 81%

Min
T 3,8º
H 54%


Céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Segue de momento em descida rápida com 15,9º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2009 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 19.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.9ºC, céu limpo e a pressão está nos 1020hPa.

T.Minima de hoje: 2.1ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2009 às 18:33)

Olá

Sigo agora com 14.0ºC
Pressão nos 1018.2 hpa


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2009 às 18:43)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 16,1 ºC (15h36)
Mínima = 7,0 ºC (07h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *16,1 ºC* (dia 13); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Z13 (13 Fev 2009 às 18:51)

*Dia primaveril

temp máx: +15,2ºC

temp min: -0,8ºC
*



z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2009 às 19:02)

Boas noites,por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 11.1ºc pressão 1019.9hpa e 57%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.8/17.3ºc.


----------



## squidward (13 Fev 2009 às 19:09)

*(13-02-2009)

t.max:  23.1ºC
t.min:  5.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

A máxima nao foi além dos *16,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *12,5ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2009 às 19:15)

Já vou com 12.6ºC. Está a descer em flecha.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2009 às 19:15)

Mais um dia de céu limpo, temp. actual 11.8ºC.
Tmax.16.6ºC


----------



## Acardoso (13 Fev 2009 às 19:20)

boas...

temp. max:18.5º
temp. min:5.0º

sigo com:
pressao:1018.6hpa
temp:12.0º


----------



## F_R (13 Fev 2009 às 19:27)

Boas

Depois de uma máxima de 18.2ºC, sigo com 15.3ºC e 47% HR


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2009 às 19:28)

Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC a descer ao ritmo de *-2,1ºC/h*

Humidade nos 67%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

Máximo Hoje: *19.9 ºC*  (14:55)
Mínimo Hoje: *3.2 ºC* (04:50)

E pelo 3º dia consecutivo, nova mínima do mês e nova máxima do ano.

Agora sigo com 11.0ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2009 às 19:57)

Boa noite

A temperatura vai descendo e sigo agora com 12.4ºC
Pressão nos 1018.3 hpa


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 20:01)

Neste momento 11,5.

Depois de um arrefecimento rápido, agora começa uma descida mais suave.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2009 às 20:19)

Neste momento vai arrefecendo lentamente... Tenho 7.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2009 às 20:26)

Tal como pouco subiu a temperatura por aqui, também lentamente vai descendo...
Máxima de 15.9ºC, actual de 13.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2009 às 20:30)

Máxima de *18,8 ºC* por aqui.

Agora, céu limpo e *14,7 ºC*, vento fraco de Norte.


Nota: Ignorem o valor de *1,0 mm* reportados pela minha estação hoje; estive a recolocá-la e ela oscilou.


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2009 às 20:44)

A temperatura vi descendo muito devagarinho

11,7ºC

Mais uma noite em que a minima vai rondar os 8ºC


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

Boas, mais um dia soleado e agradável por cá, máxima de 10,8ºC e mínima de 2,1ºC. Neste momento a temperatura sobe enquanto a humidade desce, 5,3ºC agora (já esteve em 4,6ºC) e em breve vai começar novamente a descer para uma mínima negativa amanhã, espero eu. Céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2009 às 21:13)

Boas,por aqui vai tudo calmo com uma ligeira diferença na temperatura em altura dos sensores a 3m do solo 9.1ºc e a 12m ainda só vai nos 11.4ºc.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (13 Fev 2009 às 21:15)

Boas Noites 

A minima foi pelos os 8.3 ºC e a maxima 16.9 ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2009 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

hoje por aqui máxima de 16.6ºC

neste momento *5.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

Aqui agora tenho 13,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

Extremos do dia:
7.9ºC
15.9ºC

Presentemente: 11.8ºC, 1018hpa, céu limpo e vento fraco...
Até amanhã!


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 21:53)

Denota-se um aquecimento médio diário.

Se ontem já foi uma média diária de mais de 10º, hoje deverá ser cerca de 11/12.

Neste momento ainda 9,4º


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2009 às 21:54)

Por cá mínima de 8.6ºC e máxima de 17.2ºC.

Neste momento estou com 12.1ºC, mais um dia melhor do que aqueles que virão a ser dias de verão que não o serão.


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Fev 2009 às 22:04)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................9.1º
T máx......................................21.3º  

Vel máx vento............................21.6 Km/h

Pressão actual...........................1020 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC
actual: 9.1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

Por aqui céu estrelado, com a temperatura nos 7.8ºC
Pressão:1019.1 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Sigo com 7.2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Olá

A temperatura desce bem e sigo com 11.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

Temp: *10,6ºC*

Pressão: *1019hPa*


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

Por Melgaço,

Máxima do ano, com 16.1ºC. Apesar da tarde agradável também esta a descer bem, registando neste momento 7.3ºC.


----------



## DMartins (13 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

A minha máxima foi de *18.9º* , um pouco mais baixa que a do amigo Henrique.

Temperatura às 23h:  *8.2º*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo com vento fraco e 10.2ºc.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2009 às 23:14)

Céu limpo, 4,6ºC e já alguma geada.


Extremos de hoje:

2,9ºC / 11,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

Despeço-me com uns anormais 8,1º.


----------



## DMartins (13 Fev 2009 às 23:33)

Temperatura às 23:00 -»    *8.2º*
Temperatura às 23:30 -»    *7.6º*


Uma boa noite a todos.


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

_Extremos do dia 13.Febreiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,9ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm* (é tão bom, escrever esta precipitação )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finalmente abaixo dos 10ºC 

Temp: *9,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





_Dia de céu totalmente limpo, vento fraco a moderado e humidade relativamente baixa._



Neste momento tenho 9,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 6,8ºC
Tmáx: 18,5ºC

A humidade relativa hoje variou entre os 39 e os 67%.

Foi um dia de sol magnifico. Nem uma brisa ao pôr do mesmo.

Por agora sigo com 10,8ºC e 59% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Boa noite meteorologicómanos
Hoje tive:
Tmin= 0,5ºC
Tmáx= 15,0ºC
Sigo com o céu limpo do dia, brisa fresca aprentemente de NE e temperatura de 2,5ºC
Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*6,1ºC*
Máxima:*21,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*18,5km/h N*

Agora registo 10,9ºC no terraço e 9,7ºc cá em baixo


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Bem, por hoje dispéço-me com 10.5ºC.


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

Temperatura
6 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos

T.máx:19.3ºC
T:min:1.7ºC

Precipitação:0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

Por aqui foi mais um dia agradável, céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura mínima foi de 4.6°C e a máxima de 15.6°C. Neste momento sigo com 6.4°C. Até manhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Extremos do dia 13:

Tm: *7,7 ºC*
Tx: *18,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2009 às 01:35)

Temperatura
4,6 ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2009 às 01:42)

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 16,8ºC
TMin: 7,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 01:50)

Neste início do Dia dos Namorados, despeço-me com céu limpo e precisamente *10,0 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2009 às 03:04)

4.1ºC. Até amanhã.


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 03:08)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,3ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2009 às 07:24)

Bom dia! Ora o dia de S. Valentim começa por aqui com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 4°C.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 07:36)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *8,2 ºC*.

A mínima ainda não foi marcada, pois a temperatura tem vindo a descer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 2.8ºC.
Por agora estão 8.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1021hPa.


----------



## F_R (14 Fev 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia

O dia começa com sol e algumas nuvens altas, vê-se também algum nevoeiro junto ao rio

Estão 7.9ºC

A mínima foi de 6.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

Mais uma minima relativamente baixa:

Mínimo Hoje:  3.6 ºC (07:37) 

Hoje há alguns cirrus...


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2009 às 10:03)

Bom dia


2,7ºC e o céu com alguns cirrus por agora.

Mínima de -1,3ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2009 às 10:25)

Estão 12.3ºC e a mínima foi de 2.6ºC, mais alta que a de ontem


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2009 às 11:11)

Bom Dia dos Namorados a todos!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus, e assim se mantém!
A temperatura mínima subiu... Foi de *8,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,3ºC, mas já tive 17,3ºC, que establece a máxima do dia até hoje!

Humidade nos 42%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +1,0ºC/h


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 11:42)

A minima desta noite não desceu além dos *9,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *16,0ºC*


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

Mais um dia de Sol (já farta)
Temperatura Actual: 13,3ºC
Vento: Fraco ou nulo
Céu nublado por nuvens altas

Feliz dia de São Valentim!


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 12:26)

Aqui Porto (Aviz) sigo com 14º, mas com tendência para grande subida lá mais para a noitinha , visto ser Dia dos Namorados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

Pelo Louriçal, perto de Pombal, estou com cerca de 16 ºC.
O céu está nublado por nuvens altas e o vento é praticamente nulo.


----------



## Loureso (14 Fev 2009 às 12:51)

Boa tarde, people!


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2009 às 12:54)

Temperatura
18,6 ºC

Ontem eram para ai 16:30 fui dar uma volta a pé parecia os fim de tarde na primavera/verão!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2009 às 12:56)

Por aqui a temperatura estava toda lançada, no entanto agora já parou nos 15.6ºC está assim há uns 15 minutos, a nortada vai-se intenseficar agora para a tarde, já não passo disto  agora é sempre a descer, ou subir algo que acho dificil, tudo depende do vento.


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2009 às 13:00)

Por aqui a temp min foi alta, 6,1º, mas a máxima não será elevada como nos outros dias.

Neste momento 10,6º


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 13:04)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco

Já toquei nos 17,0ºC, mas no entanto desceu para os actuais *16,9ºC* que estão estagnados


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Fev 2009 às 13:05)

Olá

Sigo agora a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) com 14.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2009 às 13:44)

Dados actuais:

14,8º
1018 mb
58% HR
2,2 km/h


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 13:46)

João Soares disse:


> Nuvens altas e vento fraco
> 
> Já toquei nos 17,0ºC, mas no entanto desceu para os actuais *16,9ºC* que estão estagnados



E continua a descida da temperatura
*16,5ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2009 às 13:59)

Por aqui o céu está nublado por _cirrostratos_.

Sigo com:
T:* 16,1ºC*
HR:* 40%*
P:* 1019,7mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

Baixa agora ligeiramente.

Os _cirrostratos_ dão um tom esbranquiçado ao céu, este com apenas alguma "manchas" azuis...

Temperatura: *16,0ºC*
Humidade relativa: *39%*


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 8,2ºC...

Hoje o dia por aqui não tem nada a ver com o dia de ontem o céu está coberto por nuvens altas que não deixam passar o sol e a temperatura é de 16,1ºC com o vento nulo...


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

Dados actuais:

15,5º
56% HR
1017 mb
6,5 km/h


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 14:19)

E a temperatura continua a sua queda 

*15,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2009 às 14:22)

Boas tardespor aqui vamos com mais um dia de inverno passado com sol e vento fraco.

O céu está com nuvens altas sem grande consequência paras as temperaturas serem agradáveis

Dados actuais 17.0ºc pressão 1018.7hpa e 39%hr.

Até logo já que hoje estou ao serviço.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2009 às 14:40)

Depois de uma noite em que a temperatura desceu a uns "míseros" 0,5ºC, sigo agora com uma temperatura de 13,0ºC, após uma máxima de 15,0ºC.
Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas (cirro-estratos) e vento fraco de NE aparentemente.
Uma boa tarde para os _forumenses_


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2009 às 14:46)

Que frio "Aristocrata". 

Por aqui a mínima foi de *5.1º*

À pouco tinha *17.9º*, que é até ao momento a máxima.
Neste momento sigo com *17.2º*, vento fraco e céu azul.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2009 às 14:49)

DMartins disse:


> Que frio "Aristocrata".



Coloquei o sensor (aliás, os sensores...) no frigorífico...
Sente-se uma brisa na face, principalmente à sombra - as nuvens altas não deixam sentir o mesmo calor de ontem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2009 às 14:57)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 18.7ºC, mas de referir que já esteve nos 19.0ºC, o céu está com nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1018hPa.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

Vou agora com 16,4ºC bem menos do que ontem, a humidade está bem mais alta que ontem 50% o vento é fraco a rajada máxima foi ainda de apenas 17,6km/h


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 15:16)

E a máxima não foi além dos *17,0ºC*

Alguns cirro-estratos e vento fraco

Temp: *15,0ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Fev 2009 às 15:42)

olá

Por aqui céu muito nublado com núvens altas (cirros, na sua maior parte). Vento fraco. Temp. 14º C


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2009 às 15:46)

A zona sul do céu ainda continua preenchida por _cirrostratos_.

Sigo com:
T: *17,2ºC*
HR:* 38%*
P: *1016,8mb/hPa*

Vento: *3,6km/h*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 15:56)

Agora por Leiria, precisamente *20,0 ºC*.


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2009 às 16:05)

Aqui pela Covilhã dia Primaveril com muito Sol neste momento estão 13.2


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2009 às 16:25)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui *15.6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

Por Leiria, após o vento ter ficado subitamente moderado, a temperatura desceu abruptamente dos *20,0 ºC* para os *16,1 ºC* actuais.
Agora, o vento está a soprar fraco e inicia-se uma tendência de arrefecimento acentuado.
A máxima que registei por aqui foi de *20,5 ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (14 Fev 2009 às 17:00)

Boa tarde,
11,5ºC e alguns cirrus.
Fotografia tirada da minha casa de banho, à 5 minutos


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2009 às 17:03)

Neste momento a máxima do dia, 16,9º


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2009 às 17:05)

Mais uma incrível tarde de sol, embora com bastantes cirrus a enfeitar o céu.

A máxima hoje foi de 18,7ºC
A mínima foi alta: 8,1ºC.

Por agora 17,4ºC e em descida.
A humidade está nos 44%.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2009 às 17:05)

Boas Tardes!

De volta de um magnífico passeio de mais de 5h... Muito agradável, o dia de hoje!

O vento soprou fraco, e a temperatura máxima alcançou os algo frustrantes *19,9ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 15,0ºC
Humidade nos 57%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,6ºC
Variãção de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Boa tarde companheiros!
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, embora com muito azul à mostra...
Temperatura agora nos 15.4ºC, após uma máxima de 16.6ºC (ainda não foi hoje que se bateu a máxima do ano).
Vento fraco...


----------



## olheiro (14 Fev 2009 às 17:32)

De manhã céu azul e por vezes um sol esplendoroso.

À tarde o ceu começou a toldar-se com nuvens altas.

Neste momento, céu cinzentão e tempetarura na ordem dos 15º....


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2009 às 17:47)

Tive uma máxima de 18,1ºC...

Agora vou com 15,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2009 às 18:23)

Tive máxima de 20.3ºC.
Agora estão 15.8ºC e desce rápido.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

A máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 19.0ºC.
Agora sigo com 13.7ºC, céu por vezes nublado por nuvens altas, vento nulo, pressão de 1018hPa.

T.Minima de hoje: 2.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

Vou pôr aqui umas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje.


----------



## Madragoa (14 Fev 2009 às 18:56)

Boas Tardes
Bons Registos 
Sigo por Lisboa,
Temp 13.8c (...ainda....)
Temp Máx. 21.1c 
Céu nublado,por nuvens altas (...para variar...)
Pressão 1016 hpa
Hoje andei o dia todo na zona Oeste ( Málveira,Mafra.Negrais.etc...)
Meus amigos,Esteve um dia de fazer inveja, 
a muitos dias de Verão!!!!
Principálmente a nivél de Vento.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

Olá 

Continuo a seguir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) e sigo com 10.7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2009 às 19:22)

Sigo com 14.4ºC. Está a custar a descer.


----------



## RMira (14 Fev 2009 às 19:23)

Boas,

Hoje com um dia muito bonito (apesar das nuvens altas), sigo com 14,8ºC e continua a descer bem a temperatura 

P.S. Amanhã a ver se tiro a foto do sistema (muito rudimentar) para a casota do sensor...numa das janelas que menos sol apanha


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui céu limpo e 8,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

-1,3ºC / 12,8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2009 às 19:59)

Desce devagarinho a temperatura... 13.5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (14 Fev 2009 às 20:30)

Boa noite
Por aqui o céu apresentou alguns cirrus, vento fraco.
T.max. 15.3ºC
T.min. 3.1ºC
T.actual 9.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2009 às 20:42)

Boas noites,por aqui continua tudo calmo e sereno como diz o povo!.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de N.

Dados actuais 11.7ºc pressão 1018.5hpa e 53%hr.

Temperaturas de 6.3/17.4ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 20:47)

A temperatura desce muito lentamente.

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e *14,4 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

E vou ainda com 13,4ºC, vento fraco,  64%HR, 1016hpa...


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2009 às 21:04)

Por aqui sigo com:

T: *9,4ºC*
HR:* 52%*
P: *1015,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2009 às 21:13)

É nestas alturas que odeio viver no alto de uma encosta. Aqui a temperatura anda num sobe e desce constante, já esteve em 6,1ºC, subiu rapidamente para os 7,5ºC e está agora nos 7,3ºC. Enquanto isso, no fundo da encosta onde vivo estão 2,5ºC e vai provavelmente chegar aos negativos andas das 00h.

A máxima foi de 11,8ºC e a mínima de 0,3ºC...


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2009 às 21:16)

Sigo com:

T: *9,2º*
HR:* 52%*
P: *1015,2mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

Sigo com 10.5°C e HR nos 68%, vento fraco de NE e pressão nos 1021mb. O céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

Depois de uma máxima de 17,5º, segue de momento com 8,8º


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Boa noite,

por aqui *4.7ºC* 

mais uma mínima negativa em perspectiva


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Por aqui, a temperatura está num sobe e desce constante.
Já esteve à minutos nos 9.3º, e de repente dispara para os 10º. 
Edit: Agora desce para os 9.8º. 
Edit: Neste momento com 8.9ª



vinc7e disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> por aqui *4.7ºC*
> 
> mais uma mínima negativa em perspectiva



Como é possível tão grande diferença? Nos meus 2 sensores marca quase o mesmo e vocês com menos quase 6º?


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2009 às 22:41)

Dados actuais:

10,3º
82% HR
1017 mb
0,0 km/h


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Depois de uma máxima de *17,0ºC*

Eis, que ainda registo *11,0ºC*

De tarde, foi dar um passeiozinho a cidade de Ovar





(Algumas fotos dos azuleijos da Estação ferroviária de Ovar)


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

DMartins disse:


> Por aqui, a temperatura está num sobe e desce constante.
> Já esteve à minutos nos 9.3º, e de repente dispara para os 10º. Agora desce para os 9.8º.
> 
> 
> ...



Moro numa zona baixa deve ser por isso...coisas da inversão térmica lol

mas a diferença é realmente muita


----------



## Z13 (14 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

Boa noite

*Resumo do dia 14 Fevereiro*

_Dia de sol, bastante agradável!_

T mín: -3,1ºC

T máx: +16,3ºC


T actual: +1,1ºC





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

vinc7e disse:


> Moro numa zona baixa deve ser por isso...coisas da inversão térmica lol
> 
> mas a diferença é realmente muita


Por cá vai baixando. Agora com 8.3º
Ainda pensei que o defeito fosse meu, mas comparando dados com um colega reparo que ele tem diferenças irrisórias comparadas com as minhas.
Deve ser mesmo da zona.

*14/2/2009:

T. Min: 5.1º
T. Máx: 17.9º*


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

DMartins disse:


> Por cá vai baixando. Agora com 8.3º
> Ainda pensei que o defeito fosse meu, mas comparando dados com um colega reparo que ele tem diferenças irrisórias comparadas com as minhas.
> Deve ser mesmo da zona.




Pois, também acho que sim, alguns metros em altura fazem bastante diferença..

agora vou nos *4.4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui, ainda 13,0ºC!
Está uma óptima noite!
Humidade nos 53%.
Vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Céu limpo com o vento mais moderado não deixa descer a temperatura actual 10.3ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,2 ºC*
Tx: *17,5 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Por aqui me fico, por hoje, com 11.3ºC, 1017hpa e céu pouco nublado.
Extremos do dia:
8.3ºC
16.6ºC (mais uma vez abaixo da média do pessoal do forum)
Até amanhã!


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Sigo com:

T:* 8,1º*
HR: *54%*
P: *1015,4mb/hpa*


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

_Extremos do dia 14.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *9,1ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm* 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Céu limpo  e vento fraco

Temp: *10,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus. A temperatura máxima foi relativamente alta._


----------



## jpmartins (15 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Neste momento 6.1ºC
HR80%
Pressão 1017.7hPa


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

*Extremos do dia 13FEV09:*

Temp. Máx: 16,5ºC
Temp. Mín: 5,9ºC

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco. O destaque vai para as Andorinhas que já por aqui apareceram, em pequeno numero é certo, mas já cá estão. Ou seja este Inverno provavelmente, por aqui, já deu tudo o que tinha a dar .

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

*Extremos do dia 14FEV09:*

Temp. Máx: 16,4ºC
Temp. Mín: 6,6ºC

Dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem. A diferença foi a nebulosidade média e alta.
Estou completamente farto deste tipo de tempo! E o que ainda falta...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

Sigo com 3,0ºC de temperatura (mas já tive 2,0ºC) e céu limpo - alguma neblina mas muito ligeira. Sente-se esta noite alguma humidade no ar.
Parece-me que terei 0ºC esta noite - mas a ver vamos...
Uma boa noite para todos e durmam bem (quem for à cama)


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2009 às 01:13)

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 16,2ºC
TMin: 7,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2009 às 01:32)

E volta a subir a temperatura.
Depois de já ter estado nos 10,4ºC, eis que subiu para os 11,2ºC.

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 8,1ºC
Tmáx: 18,7ºC
Humidade relativa a variar entre os 40 e 69%


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2009 às 01:54)

Despeço-me com 9,7ºC de temperatura, a variar ao ritmo de -0,1ºC/h

Humidade nos 71%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NNE (22º), com uma média de 8,8 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,7ºC


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 02:12)

4,4cº


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 02:59)

8m metros de neve!  

http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia....hannelid=00000010-0000-0000-0000-000000000010


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia!
Mínima de... 6.4º 
Seguimos agora com 10.8º




mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui me fico, por hoje, com 11.3ºC, 1017hpa e céu pouco nublado.
> Extremos do dia:
> 8.3ºC
> 16.6ºC (mais uma vez abaixo da média do pessoal do forum)
> Até amanhã!


Já somos 2.
Nem sequer posso olhar para o IM de Braga (Merelim), pois as diferenças são abismais...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 4.0ºC.
Por agora estão 10.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia!
Após uma mínima de 8.5ºC, sigo com 13.1ºC, e céu com algumas, mas poucas, nuvens altas... 
Vento fraco, e pressão nos 1018hpa.


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2009 às 11:02)

*11h* ---»  14.3º
Céu completamente limpo.

Aproxima-se um dia quentinho.
Um bom Domingo para todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2009 às 11:07)

Bons diascéu limpo e vento moderado de E.

Dados actuais 11.2ºc pressão 1020.3hpa e 54%hr.


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2009 às 11:18)

A minima desta noite foi a mais fresca das últimas duas noites, mas mesmo assim, não desceu mais do que *8,7ºC*


Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2009 às 11:27)

Bons Dias!

A temperatura mínima desta noite alcançou os *8,0ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC
Humidade nos 34%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,7ºC

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Fev 2009 às 11:37)

Olá

Continuo a reportar de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) tendo registado uma mínima de 7.1ºC. Agora sigo com 14.3ºC


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 11:49)

Temperatura
14,6 ºC


Ja tive 1,8cº esta noite


----------



## *Dave* (15 Fev 2009 às 11:50)

Por aqui vento fraco e céu limpo.

T: *14,3º*
HR: *42%*
P: *1019,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Loureso (15 Fev 2009 às 11:53)

Bom dia




Pelos vistos, o sol veio para ficar!
Será que agora virá um período de seca?


----------



## thunderboy (15 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

Bom dia
Estão 16.5ºC, amínima foi 3.5ºC.


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 12:17)

quanto tempo é que a neve na serra da estrela ainda vai aguentar?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 12:19)

Bom início de tarde.

Tal como o *Loureso* referiu, por aqui o céu está nublado por nuvens altas, o vento está fraco de ENE e o dia está bastante solarengo.
Todavia, ainda estou com *14,0 ºC* e *61 %* de humidade relativa, vamos ver até onde chega.


----------



## Lightning (15 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Dados actuais:

13,1º
62% HR
1019 mb
6 km/h


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

A mínima por aqui foi de 8,9ºC...

Agora o sol brilha num céu com algumas nuvens altas e a temperatura é bastante amena de 16,2ºC com uma humidade de 45%...


----------



## Loureso (15 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

thunderboy disse:


> Bom dia
> Estão 16.5ºC, amínima foi 3.5ºC.


Olá Thunderboy

Desde já te elogio por viveres numa das regiões mais encantadoras do nosso PT.
Conhecendo um pouco da região da Serra de Aire, ventosa tal como lhe é característico, provavelmente a temperatura que mencionaste foi extraída de um local minimamente abrigado, não?

abraço


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

*17,0ºC* é a temperatura actual e a temperatura do ano 
Novamente 

Céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2009 às 12:44)

Boas,céu limpo,vento ainda sopra moderado de E.

Dados actuais 14.2ºc pressão 1020.2hpa e 49%hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

Por aqui, sigo com 14.5ºC.
De resto, tudo se mantém.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

Esqueci-me de referir ao início do dia que a mínima foi de *8,9 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2009 às 12:54)

Alguns cirrus e já 12,3ºC. Vai aquecer bem hoje.

Mínima de -0,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

Apesar dos valores elevados de temperatura, a neve vai-se mantendo.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2009 às 13:22)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui muitos cirrus e 16,5ºC.

A mínima de hoje foi de 8,6ºC.
A humidade relativa durante a noite não subiu além dos 63%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 13:26)

Dan disse:


>



Gostei especialmente desta fotografia.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Fev 2009 às 13:47)

Olá

Sigo agora com 18.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2009 às 13:54)

Céu limpo com vento moderado de E e 15.6ºc.


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2009 às 13:56)

A máxima registada hoje foi de *17,1ºC* (máxima do ano)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,5ºC* com tendência de descida


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2009 às 14:32)

De momento, 16ºC, embora já tenha atingido os 17ºC.
Destaco o aumento da nebulosidade (nuvens altas)...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

mr. phillip disse:


> De momento, 16ºC, embora já tenha atingido os 17ºC.
> Destaco o aumento da nebulosidade (nuvens altas)...



Por aqui, a temperatura actual é a máxima até ao momento; *16,6 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2009 às 15:03)

Neste momento tenho 16,5ºC, e céu está praticamente encoberto por uma fina camada de Cirroestratus!

Humidade nos 39%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a *0,0 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

A temperatura começou a descer apartir das 13h.
Temp. actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## pi fcporto (15 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

*o sol*

finalmente o sol chegou será que é para sempre? vamos ver


----------



## thunderboy (15 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

Estão 18.9ºC e o vento é fraco. A HR está nos 40%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 16:23)

Céu com muitas nuvens altas e *18,2 ºC*.

A máxima até ao momento foi de *18,4 ºC*.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Fev 2009 às 16:44)

Boas,

por aqui mínima de 0.2ºC

máxima de 17.8ºC

neste momento *15.6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2009 às 17:20)

Céu limpo e *13,9ºC*
Hum: *50%*


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Fev 2009 às 17:38)

Por aqui estão 14,5ºC e uma máxima de 16,8ºC e mínima de 8,0ºC, céu pouco nublado por cirros e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *19,6ºC*...

Agora vou com 17,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2009 às 17:57)

Boas,por aqui se continua de céu limpo com o sol já no horizonte,o vento já enfraqueceu passando a muito fraco.

Dados actuais 14.1ºc pressão 1019.9hpa e 51%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6/16.7ºc.

Seguimento para a semana que vêm,continuação de bom tempo e muito sol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 18:10)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e *16,9 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2009 às 18:13)

Depois de uma máxima registada as _12h45_ de *17,1ºC*

Eis, que regito *12,1ºC*  com *55%*
Céu totalmente limpo


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 19,9º
H 78%

Min
T 3,6º
H 53%


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2009 às 18:46)

Temperatura agradável, 9,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2009 às 18:56)

13.3ºC e vai descendo lentamente...


----------



## Madragoa (15 Fev 2009 às 19:28)

Boas.
Sigo por Lisboa.
Temp Máx.19.6c
Temp Min 7,8c
Temp Actual 12.7c
Vento Fraco.
Um dia.(...como o de ontem...).Marcado por alguma neblusidade alta.
Mas o astro rei,
Esteve sempre presente.
Bons registos


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2009 às 19:33)

kikofra disse:


> quanto tempo é que a neve na serra da estrela ainda vai aguentar?



A serra da estrela ainda tem neve ??


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2009 às 19:34)

Dan disse:


> Apesar dos valores elevados de temperatura, a neve vai-se mantendo.



Impressionante


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2009 às 20:19)

Por Melgaço,

Máxima de 15,8ºC ligeiramente abaixo em relação à de ontem. Mínima de 3.5ºC

A temperatura baixa rapidamente estando agora nos 9.3ºC

O gráfico das temperaturas ilustra o típico padrão do tempo anticiclónico


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 20:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> A serra da estrela ainda tem neve ??



tem...


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Fev 2009 às 20:51)

Boa noite 

Sigo agora já na Amadora (Reboleira) com 11.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (15 Fev 2009 às 20:54)

Dados actuais:

11,7º
78% HR
1019 mb
6,1 km/h ONO


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2009 às 20:56)

Máxima de *19.8º*

Sigo com *9.8º*

Como de costume nestes ultimos dias a esta hora, desce a bom ritmo.


----------



## Madragoa (15 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

Óra boas...,novamente,
Sigo por Lisboa...
Com 10,5c.
A temperatura,hoje esta a baixar mais rápido do que ontem sem duvida...
Pelo menos aqui..
Ou então,hoje tenho a inversão térmica a ´trabalhar´,mais a´sério`
Dado morar ao nivél do Mar,mas entre duas colinas...
Ontem por está hora,estava estagnado nos 12.....e picos....


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Minima:5,3ºC 
Máxima:14,1ºC
Actual:8,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2009 às 21:36)

Neste momento tenho 11,5ºC, mais uma vez, completamente estagnados...

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2009 às 21:49)

Tenho 5,0ºC de temperatura, com céu limpido
Extremos de Hoje:
Tmin. 0,0ºC
Tmáx. 15,5ºC
O inverno primaveril fez-se sentir, foi um dia bem agradável (embora de manhã o vento de E\NE fizesse o windchill se sentir, de tarde não houve vento pelo que a sensação de calor esteve presente).
Boa noite para todos e uma boa semana que começa.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Fev 2009 às 21:57)

Boas,

por aqui a temperatura vai descendo...

sigo com *5.2ºC* 

a ver se hoje chega aos negativos


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

11.8ºC, descendo muito muito lentamente...
Extremos do dia: 
17.4ºC
8.5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

Boa noite! Depois de alguma ausencia por motivos de saude cá estou de volta.

Este fim de semana tem sido de céu nublado com abertas e tempo algo quente, principalmente á tarde.

Ontem:
Tmin - 12,4ºC
Tmax - 21,1ºC

Hoje:
Tmin - 11,2ºC
Tmax - 21ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 15 de Fevereiro de 2009 21:11:19

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,0
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    15,6
Wind chill       16,0
Heat index       16,0
Dew Point        12,1
Rel Humidity     78%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 N
Average Speed    1,1 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  1,5
Total this month 56,1
Total this year  137,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,7
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## jpmartins (15 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Boa Noite
Mais um dia de sol e vento fraco.
Hoje foi a max. do ano 16.6ºC.
Temp. actual 7.6ºC
Temp. min. 2.6ºC


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

*8.3º* agora...


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Céu limpo e 6,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,5ºC / 14,2ºC


----------



## Acardoso (15 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

boa noite:

temp. min:3.1º
temp.max:18.9º

sigo com:

pressao:1019.1hpa
temp:6.9º
humid:85%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Boa Noite Neste momento estão 8.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.3ºC
T.Minima: 4.0ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Lightning (15 Fev 2009 às 22:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima - 10,0º

Máxima - 9,7º (neste momento)

A mínima ainda vai ser consecutivamente batida (ao ritmo que a temperatura está a descer, até à meia-noite estimo que sejam atingidos os 8,5 graus, mas de qualquer maneira amanhã confirmo o valor da mínima de hoje).


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

15/2/2009:

T.Min: 6.4º 
T.Max: 19.8º
Actualmente: 7.7º
Boa noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Boas,céu limpo,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 9.4ºc pressão 1021.8hpa com 71%hr.


----------



## Z13 (15 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

Dan disse:


> Apesar dos valores elevados de temperatura, a neve vai-se mantendo.





A Sanábria é um belo postal por estes dias, vista de qualquer ponto da cidade de Bragança. 





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (15 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

Mais um dia de autêntica primavera, com temperaturas que variaram entre os *-2,7ºC* e os *+18,4ºC*.

O que perfaz uma bela amplitude térmica de mais de 20º Celsius






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado por cirroestratus, de manhã, tendo a neblusidade vindo a decrescer com o avanço do dia._


Neste momento estou com 10,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

Começa mais uma inversão térmica por aqui.
Repare-se na diferença de altitude entre as estações que destaquei e as consequentes diferenças nos valores da temperatura e humidade, que confirmam a ocorrência de uma inversão térmica.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

Por aqui me fico, com 10.7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, e 1019hpa.
Até amanhã!


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Z13 disse:


> A Sanábria é um belo postal por estes dias, vista de qualquer ponto da cidade de Bragança.



Sem dúvida que é um postal. E Montesinho, a neve já derreteu?


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 17,4 ºC (14h39)
Mínima = 7,7 ºC (07h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Moderada descida da temperatura com o cair da noite.*

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *17,4 ºC* (dia 15); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

*Extremos do dia 15FEV2009:*

Temp. Máx: 16,7ºC
Temp. Mín: 6,6ºC

Mais um dia aborrecido de AA . Hoje tive a máxima do ano até ao momento. 

Neste momento tenho 8,9ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1022hPa.

Boa noite pessoal e boa semana!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 00:05)

Por cá mínima de 10.1ºC e máxima de 16.7ºC, dia marcado por muito sol e pouco vento.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Dados de hoje.
TMáx: 16,2ºC
TMin: 7,0ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2009 às 00:08)

Bem por hoje fico com 9,6ºC, espero ter uma mínima entre os 8ºC e os 7ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.

Até amanhã pessoal


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2009 às 00:09)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual 6.1ºC
HR79%
Pressão: 1020.4hPa


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 00:14)

_Extremos do dia 15.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,9ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *8,2ºC*
Hum: *66%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *11,1 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2009 às 00:42)

Por aqui a temperatura está completamente estagnada nos 11,0ºC
A humidade nos 59%.


Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 8,6ºC
Tmáx: 18,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Fev 2009 às 01:08)

Boas noites! Por Cernache o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, apenas algumas nuvens altas. A temperatura mínima foi de 5.1°C e a máxima de 16.9°C. A rajada máxima registada foi de 22.3km/h. Durante esta semana vou reportar do Montijo/LX.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2009 às 01:58)

Calmaria e mais calmaria.Nem frio, nem nuvens em  noite límpida.
8,8º e visibilidade até à silhueta do horizonte.
Há noites assim...


----------



## kikofra (16 Fev 2009 às 07:22)

bom dia! 

temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 9,7ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 6,5ºC às 6:43 AM e a mínima foi de 4ºC às 3:16 AM.

esta noite foi a mais quente desde o inicio do AA


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2009 às 07:30)

Bons Dias!

A temperatura mínima de hoje não desceu abaixo dos *9,0ºC*, registados há pouco...

Neste momento encontro-me com 9,1ºC
Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


Até logo!


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!
Aparte alguma neblina que vejo para os lados de Lisboa (que me cobre a vista da Ponte Vasco da Gama), o dia amanhece como os ultimos: fresco e limpo...
Temperatura nos 10.3ºC, após uma mínima de 8.2ºC, e pressão nos 1020hpa...
Será que hoje se bate a máxima do ano? Aceitam-se apostas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2009 às 09:14)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 3.8ºC
Por agora estão 9.3ºC, o céu está pouco nublado e a pressão está nos 1023hPa.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 0,9ºC por agora.

Mínima de -2,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2009 às 09:31)

Mais um dia de sol, temp. actual 7.2ºC
Tmin. 2.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia! Manhã fresca, com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco! Pressão em 1022hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

Noite agradável, com mínima de *9,0 ºC*.

Agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e *10,7 ºC*.


----------



## DMartins (16 Fev 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

Mínima: 4.0º

Actual: 11.8º


----------



## Madragoa (16 Fev 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia!!!
Boa semana,para todos!!! 
Sigo por Lisboa,
Temp Minima,desta madrugada,8.0c
Temp Actual,13.8c
Céu limpo,e Vento fraco N/NE:


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2009 às 10:19)

Veterano disse:


> Sem dúvida que é um postal. E Montesinho, a neve já derreteu?



Já só existe mesmo no topo da serra...

E creio que na zona espanhola, pois a fronteira fica a uma cota inferior ao ponto mais alto da serra, que já é em Espanha.



z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 10:44)

A minima desta noite foi de *7,5ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *16,3ºC* (vou bater a máxima do ano)


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 10:56)

Z13 disse:


> Já só existe mesmo no topo da serra...
> 
> E creio que na zona espanhola, pois a fronteira fica a uma cota inferior ao ponto mais alto da serra, que já é em Espanha.



Obrigado. Se for a Bragança no carnaval, como é hábito, já sei onde tenho de ir para ver neve...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

Isto até aborrece, os dias são praticamente idênticos... 13.2ºC a subir devagar...


----------



## vinc7e (16 Fev 2009 às 11:41)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de -0.3ºC

agora sigo com *13.3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 11:51)

E já atingi a casa dos _17ºC_

Registo *17,1ºC* (empatei com a máxima do ano) 
Céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardespara não ser diferente dos ultimos dias,cá vai mais um dia a ser passado com céu limpo e muito solcom vento fraco de E.

Dados actuais 14.1ºc pressão 1022.8hpa e 52%hr.


----------



## Madragoa (16 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Boa tarde...
Aproveitando a hora de almoço...
Sigo por Lisboa,com...
Temp Actual,17.8c.
Vento fraco E/NE.
Pressão,1022 hpa.(...a subir...)
Céu limpo .


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Fev 2009 às 12:56)

Pelo Montijo-Setubal o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e a temperatura à pouco era de 14.4°C.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2009 às 12:57)

Valor mínimo de *9,0 ºC* esta noite.

Agora, o céu está limpo e o sol é abrasador, estão *15,0 ºC* bastante difíceis de suportar.


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2009 às 13:07)

Dados actuais:

14,3º
69% HR
1022 mb
2,7 km/h

Está-me a querer parecer que este fim de semana que vem vai ter alguma animação...


----------



## trepkos (16 Fev 2009 às 13:15)

Por aqui já é verão 

Temperaturas de 16/17 graus, céu azul, muito calor e sol, parece que o inverno já morreu, o nosso amigo AA não dá mostras de querer ir embora.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 13:29)

Bem, a máxima já foi registada, tendo sido de *18,8ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *18,3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2009 às 13:54)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Sigo com 15.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2009 às 14:05)

Mantém-se o céu limpo pela Covilhã, com 14.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A neve na Serra vai derretendo, mas permanece visível acima dos 1300/1400 metros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2009 às 14:08)

Céu limpo,vento fraco e 16.0ºc.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

E continua a descer 
Temp: *16,7ºC*
Céu com alguns cirrus


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui mais do mesmo.
Vento fraco e 17,1ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de 8,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2009 às 14:33)

Tarde quente e de muito sol, com *16,8 ºC* pelo Vale do Tejo.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Fev 2009 às 14:37)

Olá

Sigo agora com 14.7ºC


----------



## DMartins (16 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

Máxima até agora de 18.4º
Actual: 17.5º estáveis...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,
Estão 19.1ºC. A máxima até agora é de 19.2ºC.
Aparecem uns "microcumulos" ao longe


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Tudo na mesma: 15.8ºC (que é máxima do dia, até ao momento), céu limpo, vento fraco, 1020hpa.


----------



## mocha (16 Fev 2009 às 16:34)

Outro dia de sol, sol e mais sol, neste momento 17ºC.
Está tudo preparado pra o Carnaval? (desculpa pra verem sras descascadas a abanar a celulite, isto em portugal claro)


----------



## vinc7e (16 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

Boas,

por aqui *14.8ºC*, máxima de 17.9


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2009 às 17:07)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estão 17.7ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

T.Máxima de hoje: 19.0ºC

T.Minima de hoje: 3.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2009 às 17:16)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 18,2ºC.


Por agora sigo com 17,7ºC e 48% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2009 às 17:22)

Boas

Tive de mínima 6,5ºC e a máxima foi de 18,7ºC...No inicio da tarde vi algumas nuvens para o interior de desenvolvimento vertical mas fraco...bom sinal para o fim da semana 

Agora vou com 17,2ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2009 às 17:59)

Estão 16.8ºC e a descer rapidamente. A máxima foi de 19.5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2009 às 18:42)

Mais uma vez, a máxima do ano (e do mês) passou ao lado do dia de hoje...
Máxima de 16.1ºC
Presentemente: 13.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Pressão: 1021.8hPa
Temp. 12.1ºC
HR61%


----------



## kikofra (16 Fev 2009 às 19:00)

dia mais quente do mes e possivelmente do ano


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,6 ºC (14h28)
Mínima = 6,7 ºC (07h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 17,4 ºC (dia 15); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2009 às 19:15)

Mais um dia bem ameno, com muito sol

Mínima: -3,9ºC

Máxima: +17,5ºC


*Temp. actual: +9,1ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2009 às 19:19)

Boas Noites!

Neste momento estou com 12,5ºC, após uma temperatura máxima de *18,3ºC*

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,7ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2009 às 19:52)

Dados actuais:

13,6º
1021 mb
72% HR
3,1 km/h


----------



## amarusp (16 Fev 2009 às 19:54)

Temperatura actual 8,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 20:02)

Por cá mínima de 9.3ºC e máxima de 17.0ºC


----------



## Lince (16 Fev 2009 às 20:05)

kikofra disse:


> dia mais quente do mes e possivelmente do ano


 Do ano ???????????


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2009 às 20:17)

A temperatura teima em não descer... 13.2ºC


----------



## Lince (16 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

Temperatura actual  6º
A neve continua a resistir a estas temperaturas, como que a querer esperar por mais.
Ficam aqui 2 fotos.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

Céu limpo e 8,2ºC.


Extremos do dia:

-2,4ºC / 13,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2009 às 20:52)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 20,1º (máxima do ano)
H 80%

Min
T 4,1º
H 39%

Segue com 10,7º


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

Tenho céu limpo, alguma neblina (nota-se mais humidade no ar neste dia) e 4,5ºC de temperatura.
Extremos de hoje:
Tmín -0,5ºC
Tmáx 16,5ºC (aparentemente foi a máxima do ano)


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

Boas noites, por aqui tive uma agradável mínima de 8,8ºC e uma máxima de 15,8ºC, já começa a ficar mais calorzinho, actualmente tenho 10,6ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo, durante o dia de hoje já se pode ver alguns cumulus convectivos por aqui


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Fev 2009 às 21:12)

Boa noite

Sigo agora com 11.5ºC


----------



## GARFEL (16 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

boa noite a todos
alguem me pode dizer qual o melhor site para fazer uma boa run
com vários dias de distancia
nice
thanks


----------



## snowstorm (16 Fev 2009 às 21:24)

Lince disse:


> Temperatura actual  6º
> A neve continua a resistir a estas temperaturas, como que a querer esperar por mais.
> Ficam aqui 2 fotos.



Na Serra da Estrela também resisite e bem. Alguém sabe dizer a altura da neve na torre?


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

Por Melgaço...

Dia igual ao resto do país... muito Sol e muito agradável principalmente nas horas centrais do dia.

Max_17.0ºC
Min_1.8ºC

Neste momento 8.6ºC


----------



## amarusp (16 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

snowstorm disse:


> Na Serra da Estrela também resisite e bem. Alguém sabe dizer a altura da neve na torre?


Vê estas imagens: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/lagoa-comprida-gelada-3112-2.html#post127180


----------



## vinc7e (16 Fev 2009 às 21:46)

Por aqui *5.4ºC*


----------



## Madragoa (16 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

Boa Noite,
Sigo por Lisboa..
Temp Máx.18.8c
Temp Actual.12.9c
Vento fraco
Pressão 1022 hpa
Céu limpo...
E amanhã,`Tóma lá mais um dia de Sól,oh Madragoa,que é para tirar a humidade`...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

O fenómeno da inversão térmica não está a ocorrer por isso registo 12.9ºC e uma HR nos 54%


----------



## Acardoso (16 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite pessoal...

Extremos do dia:

Max: 17.9º
Min: 4.9º

Sigo com:

Pressão: 1021.6hpa
Temp: 8.4º
Humid: 75%


----------



## DMartins (16 Fev 2009 às 22:37)

*16-2:*

T. Min: 4.0º  
T. Máx - 18.5º

*Temperatura actual:* 7.9º


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Mínima:*6,5ºC*
Máxima:*18,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*21,1km/h NE*

Actual:12,8ºC, 65%HR, 1020hpa, 6,5km/h E


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, e alguns Fractus, de manhã._


Neste momento tenho 11,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2009 às 22:50)

Boas,céu limpo,vento têm estado sossegado mas já alguns minutos que acordou na direção NW.

Dados actuais 10.3ºc pressão 1022.2hpa e 49%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.3/17.2ºc


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Como já disse, esta semana estarei ca por baixo.


*Condições Actuais:


Cidade do Montijo

Céu Limpo
Temp. 11.1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2009 às 23:45)

Neste momento 7,1º e 80% de HR


----------



## DMartins (16 Fev 2009 às 23:45)

Neste momento com a minha temperatura favorita: 6.9º 

Boa noite para todos e até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

Extremos do dia: 
8.2ºC
16.1ºC

De momento, sigo com 11.8ºC.
Até amanhã!


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 16.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *18,8ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,2ºC*

Precipitaçao: *0,0mm*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

Boa noite
Por aqui a noite segue com céu estrelado, temp.actual 6.0ºC.
T.max.15.9ºC
Pressão: 1022.1hPa


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2009 às 07:28)

Bons Dias!

Noite mais fria, a de hoje! Registo neste momento a mínima do dia, com *7,3ºC*

Humidade nos 71%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NE (45º), tendo soprado constante toda a noite, e predominante de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,8ºC/h


----------



## Loureso (17 Fev 2009 às 07:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Bom dia


----------



## thunderboy (17 Fev 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia
Estão 6.3ºC. A mínima foi de 2.5ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (17 Fev 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

hoje registei uma mínima de -0.3ºC

neste momento sigo com *3.1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2009 às 08:55)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 2.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 7.2ºC, o céu está limpo e a pressão é de 1025hPa.


----------



## Madragoa (17 Fev 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia 
Sigo por Lisboa.
Temp Min.7.0c
Temp Actual  10.2c
Pressão 1025 hpa (... a subir...)
Vento fraco
Céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2009 às 09:11)

A mínima foi de 2,1º e segue com 4,7º


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. pressão em 1024hPa.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui céu limpo e vento nulo.
11,6ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.

A mínima de hoje foi 7,5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
A noite foi ligeiramente mais fresca que a de ontem, tendo a mínima ficado nos 7.5ºC.
De momento, sigo com 11.2ºC, pressão nos 1023hpa, e, claro, céu limpo (se descontar alguns cirrus rebeldes) e vento fraco.


----------



## DMartins (17 Fev 2009 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Mínima: 5.4º
Actual: 12.9º


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia!! 

A minima desta noite foi de *6,8ºC*

Por agora, céu com alguns cirrus
Temp: *15,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2009 às 12:05)

Mínima de hoje de 7,7ºC...

Agora sol e mais sol e tempo ameno 16,7ºC com vento fraco e humidade baixa 45% a pressão saltou para os 1025hpa


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2009 às 12:19)

Neste momento 9,1º e céu pouco nublado


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2009 às 12:28)

Ceu nublado por nuvens altas

Temp: *16,5ºC*
Hum: *38%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes,mais um dia de céu limpo com o vento hoje a sentir-se de E.

Dados actuais 14.9ºc pressão a subir 1025.1hpa e 44%hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardes, hoje registei uma mínima um pouco mais baixa uns suaves 6,8ºC, enquanto esperava 8ºC, actualmente estão 14,0ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por cirros, espero uma máxima de 17/18ºC.
E que tenham todos um bom dia


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 13:33)

Dados actuais:

14,4º
63% HR
1024 mb
2,2 km/h

Céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Fev 2009 às 13:48)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui:

*Cidade de Montijo

Céu pouco nublado (apenas algumas nuvens altas)
Temp. 15.5ºC*


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 14:01)

É de salientar que estão a "crescer" alguns cumulus a oeste de mim (vindas do interior  ao menos já dá para matar saudades daqueles dias em que vinham trovoadas do interior, que iam crescendo e crescendo - mais especificamente 20 e 21 de setembro de 2007 ).

Sim, porque estes dias estão a ser completamente secantes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

Por aqui se continua de céu limpo e vento fraco,temperatura vai subindo actual 16.4ºc.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

Hoje registei uma mínima de 7.5ºC e sigo agora com 14.4ºC (à sombra) que é até ao momento a máxima do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

Lightning disse:


> É de salientar que estão a "crescer" alguns cumulus a oeste de mim (vindas do interior  ao menos já dá para matar saudades daqueles dias em que vinham trovoadas do interior



Eu ontem tambem vi alguns aqui pela região, mas nada de mais, daqui a 1/2 horas dissipam-se


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

Valor mínimo de *8,2 ºC* esta noite.

Agora, céu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e *17,2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 14:47)

Um gradiente interessante, no que respeita ao aquecimento ao nível do solo:

Temperatura a 1,65m: *16,9 ºC*

Temperatura a 0,85m: *20,6 ºC*

Vento médio: *4,7 km/h*


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Valor mínimo de *8,2 ºC* esta noite.
> 
> Agora, céu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e *17,2 ºC*.



engacado que tive uma minima de 9.2Cº nos olivais


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Fev 2009 às 15:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Um gradiente interessante, no que respeita ao aquecimento ao nível do solo:
> 
> Temperatura a 1,65m: *16,9 ºC*
> 
> ...




Pois é, por essas e por outras influencias (por ex. radiação difusa) que eu às vezes ando "às aranhas", é que gosto de registar e divulgar a temperatura com o maior rigor possível.
Antigamente por qualquer termómetro que passa-se ou tivesse e observa-se a temperatura não ligava a isso, a temperatura que marcava deveria estar correcta, agora tudo tem pormenores. E fico sempre na duvida 

*Sigo pela Cidade de Montijo com 15.8ºC e céu pouco nublado.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 15:27)

ac_cernax disse:


> Pois é, por essas e por outras influencias (por ex. radiação difusa) que eu às vezes ando "às aranhas", é que gosto de registar e divulgar a temperatura com o maior rigor possível.
> Antigamente por qualquer termómetro que passa-se ou tivesse e observa-se a temperatura não ligava a isso, a temperatura que marcava deveria estar correcta, agora tudo tem pormenores. E fico sempre na duvida



Mas estes valores que apresentei são retirados da minha estação meteorológica, com um RS instalado a 1,65m, e também de mais um sensor, dentro de outro RS, a 0,85m, colocado a essa altura propositadamente, de forma a ter uma noção do aquecimento/arrefecimento mais ao nível do solo em determinados dias de sol constante e noites de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Assim, tenho 2 pontos de medição da temperatura, para ter uma noção desse gradiente em determinados dias em que seja relevante observá-lo.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui, o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cirrus, e é possível vizualizar ainda alguns Fractus, que se dissipam pouco depois de se formar...

A temperatura encontra-se nuns agradáveis 17,1ºC, sendo que a máxima atingiu os *18,5ºC*, pelas 13:54!

Humidade nos 46%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


----------



## Debaser (17 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

Provavelmente não será o local indicado para postar isto mas alguem sentiu um pequeno sismo por volta das 4 horas ???


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

Boas

Tenho estado um pouco ausente devido aos estudos

Por agora 13.7ºC céu limpo... Mínima de 1.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas

Temp: *14,5ºC*

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,4ºC*


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2009 às 17:20)

Boas, por aqui não há nada de novo, sol e mais sol, 17ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2009 às 17:23)

Temperatura nos 15.4ºC, após uma máxima de 16.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2009 às 17:50)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 16,4 ºC (11h54)
Mínima = 7,3 ºC (06h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Tempo típico de Primavera.*

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 17,4 ºC (dia 15); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

Por aqui, o ceu está assim:











Temp: *14,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 18:31)

Valor máximo de *18,0 ºC*.

Agora, céu limpo e ainda *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Fev 2009 às 18:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mas estes valores que apresentei são retirados da minha estação meteorológica, com um RS instalado a 1,65m, e também de mais um sensor, dentro de outro RS, a 0,85m, colocado a essa altura propositadamente, de forma a ter uma noção do aquecimento/arrefecimento mais ao nível do solo em determinados dias de sol constante e noites de céu limpo e vento fraco.
> Assim, tenho 2 pontos de medição da temperatura, para ter uma noção desse gradiente em determinados dias em que seja relevante observá-lo.



Mas eu não estava a falar do teu caso, pois a tens uma boa estação e com uma boa instalação, apenas quis-me referir às possíveis influências nas temperaturas que possamos ver por ai nos termómetros de rua ou até mesmo nos que temos no exterior de nossas casas, alguns sem qualquer tipo de protecção, e também sem conhecimento da altura a que estão os sensores, o que também é importante.

*Cidade de Montijo - Setubal

Céu pouco nublado
Temp. 15.2ºC*


-------------------


----------



## meteo (17 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Debaser disse:


> Provavelmente não será o local indicado para postar isto mas alguem sentiu um pequeno sismo por volta das 4 horas ???



Não senti,mas houve ás 4 da tarde.. Foi a 12 km de Grandola e sentiu-se ai em Sines


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

Boa Noite

Por aqui sigo com 12.5ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e a pressão de 1024hPa.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.1ºC
T.Minima: 2.7ºC
De referir que houve uma ligeira geada.


----------



## amarusp (17 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

7,7ºC, actualmente em Loriga


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2009 às 19:18)

Boas noites,mais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 9.8ºc(2.5m do solo)11.6ºc (12m) pressão 1024.6hpa 48%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.3/16.7ºc ,a temperatura minima já é a sexta noite consequntiva  que fica sempre na casa dos 6ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2009 às 19:23)

Neste momento encontro-me com *11,2ºC* de temperatura, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cirrus!

Humidade nos 65%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

A máxima foi de 19,9ºC...

Agora sigo com 13,1ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jpmartins (17 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

Mais um dia de sol, que deu para bater a max. do ano 17.1ºC.
T.min. 2.3ºC
T.actual 10.8ºC
Pressão: 1024.3hPa


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

Dados actuais:

12,6º
70% HR
1024 mb
3,1 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (17 Fev 2009 às 20:38)

Boa noite
Estão 11.3ºC. A mínima foi 2.5ºC e a máxima 19.1ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Fev 2009 às 20:59)

Boa noite

Sigo agora com 11.6ºC


----------



## DRC (17 Fev 2009 às 21:01)

Céu limpo
13,2ºC
A descer lentamente


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 21:11)

Dados actuais:

11,7º
3,9 km/h Oeste
73% HR
1024 mb


----------



## Skizzo (17 Fev 2009 às 21:15)

Max: 22,9ºC
Min: 9,3ºC
Temp act: 14,8ºC


----------



## Madragoa (17 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

Boa noite.
Sigo por Lisboa.
Temp Máx.18.9c
Temp Actual.11.5c
Pressão.1024 
Vento fraco NE.
Céu Limpo...


----------



## vinc7e (17 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo...

sigo com *6.0ºC*


----------



## bezaranha (17 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

Debaser disse:


> Provavelmente não será o local indicado para postar isto mas alguem sentiu um pequeno sismo por volta das 4 horas ???



Em Santiago não foi assim tão pequeno... curto mas forte. Segundo um amigo de Grândola, pensou que tivesse havido uma explosão... tudo abanou!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2009 às 21:23)

12.7ºC, nada de novo...


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

bezaranha disse:


> Em Santiago não foi assim tão pequeno... curto mas forte. Segundo um amigo de Grândola, pensou que tivesse havido uma explosão... tudo abanou!!!



 e não estava lá para sentir  gostava de sentir assim um pequeno 

Por aqui agora vou com 13ºc e vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> 12.7ºC, nada de novo...



Com este tempo, com estas RUN's, com esta concentração de factores, é quase impossível ver alguma coisa nova nesta altura 

11,4º aqui. Estás mais quente do que eu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2009 às 21:45)

Céu limpo e já com o vento rodar,temparatura actual 10.1ºc.


----------



## Acardoso (17 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

boa noite...

temp. max:18.8º
temp. min:2.6º

sigo com:
ceu limpo, sem vento...
pressao:1024.0hpa
temp:7.9º
humid:75%


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

Por Melgaço,

Mais um dia igual ao da última semana e ao resto da presente semana... com máxima exactamente igual à de ontem com 17ºC.

TMax_17.0ºC
TMin_2.7ºC

Neste momento registo 8.2ºC

Graças às mínimas baixas a média do mês ainda não disparou


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 18,6º
H 90%

Min
T 2,1º
H 41%

Segue com 7,9º


----------



## DMartins (17 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

*17-2:* 
*Min:* 5.4º
*Max:* 17.2º

*T. Actual:* 7.9º


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

Olá

A temperatura vai descendo e sigo agora com 10.7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (17 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

Estão 7.9ºC e a HR é de 67%.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Tal como ontem, o céu manteve-se pouco nublado por Cirrus e o vento soprou em geral fraco._


Neste momento encontro-me com 9,5ºC


----------



## Silknet (17 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Viseu soma céu limpo e segue com 7ºC!

Silknet


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Tempo ainda algo ameno a esta hora com 12,6ºc no terraço e 11,9ºc aqui perto do chão


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Dados actuais:

9,9º
4,3 km/h ONO
79% HR
1024 mb


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Por cá mínima de 8.3ºC e máxima de 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

Céu limpo,vento fraco,com 9.8ºc.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

T.min:2.5ºC

T.máx:19.1ºC

Precipitação: vocês sabem, não é preciso dizer


----------



## F_R (17 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

Boas pessoal

Mais um dia com pouco para contar

Ficam os extremos:
Mínima:4.1ºC
Máxima:17.4

Actual:9.1ºC
73% HR


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 18,3ºC

Precipitação: 0,0mm, pelo 8º dia consecutivo.


Por agora 11,3ºC e 49% de humidade relativa.


----------



## DMartins (17 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

23:15h - 

6.9º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,2 ºC*
Tx: *18,0 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:7,7ºc
Máxima:19,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 16,2km/h NNE

Actual: 12,2ºC destaque para a humidade de apenas 50%


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

10.7ºC e sem mais novidades, como todos sabemos.
Extremos do dia: 
7.5ºC
16.3ºC

Até amanhã!


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

Por aqui hoje mínima de 6,7ºC e máxima de 16,5ºC, dia de céu nublado por cirros e de vento fraco, actualmente tenho 9,2ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.
Até amanhã pessoal


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

_Extremos do dia 17.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *17,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm* (ate tenho o pulviometro dentro de casa )


----------



## amarusp (17 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

Máxima:12,9ºC
Minima:6,1ºC
Actual:7,0ºC
Até amanhã!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

Dados actuais
Temp.5.5ºC
HR77%
Pressão:1024.8hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

*Montijo

Céu Limpo
Temp. 10.2ºC*

Até manhã!


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

*Extremos do dia 16FEV2009:*

Temp. Max: 15,4ºC
Temp. Mín: 4,5ºC

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

*Extremos do dia 17FEV2009:*

Temp. Max: 15,8ºC
Temp. Mín: 3,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2009 às 07:29)

Se há um ano atrás era o caos completo...

... Hoje é a calmaria que impera...

... Muita gente ainda dorme... Os pássaros cantam...

... E os quase 100mm que já tinham caído até por esta hora, transformaram-se no redondo valor de *0,0mm*!

Que contraste!!!




A temperatura desceu muito lentamente, e a mínima não foi abaixo dos *7,9ºC*

Neste momento tenho 8,8ºC
Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,5ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (18 Fev 2009 às 07:58)

Bom dia
Estão 3.8ºC. A mínima foi de 1.6ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (18 Fev 2009 às 08:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Se há um ano atrás era o caos completo...
> 
> ... Hoje é a calmaria que impera...
> 
> ...





Bom dia 
Eu lembro me desse dia...,era Algés,....era a Cruz Quebrada.... etc
Até Tires,estão a ver o pãndemónio!!!!!
Cada ribeira que passava...,cada ribeira que transbordava  
Sai de Lisboa as 7h30m ....e cheguei a Tires,as 11h30m,
Cheguei a desligar o carro,e ir tómar o pequeno almoço,em plena estrada nacional



Bom e agóra segue os primeiros registos deste dia maravilhoso.(realmente que diferença
Lisboa Temp Min desta madrugada,6.7c
Temp Actual.8.1c
Vento fraco
Pressão 1025 hpa
Céu limpo,com alguma neblina sobre a margem sul...
Até logo e bons registos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 2.5ºC e houve mais uma ligeira geada.
Por agora estão 6.1ºC e o céu está novamente limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Sigo com 11ºC, após uma mínima de 7.3ºC.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1024hpa, e, adivinhem lá: céu limpo e vento fraco...
Tão monótono anda o tempo, o inverno quer-se frio e chuvoso, venha este tempo na primavera e no verão...


----------



## DMartins (18 Fev 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia.

Mínima um pouco mais baixa: 3.9º


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

E há um ano atrás era bem diferente a agitação que ia por estas páginas... Hoje céu pouco nublado, numa manhã bem fresca, mas com muito sol!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *7,8 ºC* esta noite.

Agora, o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de NE e estão *12,0 ºC*.


----------



## vinc7e (18 Fev 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de -0.1ºC

neste momento *7.7ºC*


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 10:23)

Dados actuais:

11,6º
70% HR
1025 mb
4,3 km/h


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia
Mais um dia de céu limpo, sem vento.
Temp. min. 1.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2009 às 10:31)

Depois de uma mínima de 1,0º, segue no momento com 5,8º


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2009 às 10:52)

Finalmente, uma minima abaixo dos 5ºC 

Minima de *3,4ºC*

Por agora, céu limpo 
Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2009 às 10:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Se há um ano atrás era o caos completo...
> 
> ... Hoje é a calmaria que impera...



Foi há exactamente um ano, sim!
A esta hora já tinha superado os 120mm. Foi uma brutalidade de água...

Este ano sigo completamente seco!
14,9ºC, 54% de humidade relativa, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje a mínima foi de 7,3ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (18 Fev 2009 às 11:43)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual: 15.4ºC-  11:35
Temp ao sol: 17.2ºC- 11:35
Ponte de orvalho: 7.1ºC-11:35
Pressão: 1024.3Hpa - 11:35
Intensidade do Vento:Calmo 8.7 km/h - 11:35
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa ligeira ar Fraco 
Direção do Vento: NE - 11:35
Temperatura do vento: 15.0ºC - 11:35
Humidade Relativa: 57 % - 11:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - 11:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado - 11:35
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 11:58)

Dados actuais:

16,2º  (A ESTA HORA!!!!)
3,5 km/h Sul
49% HR 
1025 mb

Nem vale a pena dizer como é que está o céu...


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2009 às 12:10)

Dúvido que tenha uma máxima superior a 16ºC

Ainda, registo *14,8ºC*  com tendência de descida

Mas, até agora a máxima é de _15,2ºC_

Céu, céu.. ai como se diz... ele ta azulado.. isso é? não me lembro... 
Pronto vocês sabem, tá assim há 8 dias


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 7,6ºC...

Agora céu limpinho e 16,7ºC, 36%HR, 1026hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais:
> 
> 16,2º  (A ESTA HORA!!!!)
> 3,5 km/h Sul
> ...



Hoje estamos certos: 16.1ºC...
Em relação ao céu, nota-se alguma neblina para os lados de 
Lisboa. Alguém confirma?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2009 às 12:41)

Boas tardespor aqui se continua de céu limpo e vento fraco,hoje promete ser quente.

Dados actuais 16.6ºc pressão 1022.9hpa e 40%hr.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2009 às 12:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> Hoje estamos certos: 16.1ºC...
> Em relação ao céu, nota-se alguma neblina para os lados de
> Lisboa. Alguém confirma?




Confirmo a Neblina, por aqui! E ainda alguns Fractus sobre a Serra!


Temperatura nos 14,9ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de NO (315º), com uma média de 13,4 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2009 às 12:55)

Neste momento 9,4º


----------



## Madragoa (18 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

Boa tarde 
Sigo por Lisboa.
Temp Actual.17.1c
Pressão 1024
Céu limpo
Vento fraco N.
Nota se de facto a tal neblina,mas no Rio 
Que eu estou em frente a Caçilhas,e mal vejo os barcos a atracar 
No meu horizonte ,para Norte,e para E, tanbem se nota um tom acizentado...,mas tanbem o que consigo ver é pouco


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 13:00)

E já vou com 18,4ºC e a humidade de apenas 34%, o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 13:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Hoje estamos certos: 16.1ºC...
> Em relação ao céu, nota-se alguma neblina para os lados de
> Lisboa. Alguém confirma?



Sim, eu também confirmo. Nota-se uma neblina cinzenta para os lados de lisboa. Até mesmo se olhares em direcção ao miratejo / moinho de maré, também se nota, apesar de ser com menos intensidade.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 13:47)

A temperatura depois de ir aos 19,0ºc caiu agora de forma radical para os 14,6ºC e a humidade dos 34% subiu para os actuais 51%...


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

Muito curiosa esta mudança brusca no tempo 

14,5ºC e 56%HR...o vento também aumentou um pouco rondando agora os 10 a 20km/h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

A temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos *15,9ºC*. Neste momento já venho _por aí abaixo_, pelo que me encontro com 14,2ºC

Humidade nos 60%, em ligeira descida
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,5ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2009 às 14:13)

Boaspor aqui se continua com céu limpo com algum vento de E.

Hoje já tive ha máxima do ano até ao momento 19.5ºc.

Dados actuais 18.9ºc pressão 1022.0hpa 34%hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 14:22)

Tarde agradável e de muito sol.

O céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de ESE e estão *18,4 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

Céu limpo e 13,4ºC por agora.

Mínima de -1,1ºC. Mais uma manhã de geada.


----------



## ct5iul (18 Fev 2009 às 14:36)

BOA TARDE

Temp actual: 17.8ºC- 14:35
Temp ao sol: 19.2ºC- 14:35
Ponte de orvalho: 5.7ºC-14:35
Pressão: 1021.9Hpa - 14:35
Intensidade do Vento:Calmo 6.2 km/h - 14:35
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa ligeira ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: N - 14:35
Temperatura do vento: 17.5ºC - 14:35
Humidade Relativa: 51 % - 14:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - 14:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado - 14:35
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## DMartins (18 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

Máxima de 18.3º

Neste momento com 17.2º


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 15:42)

Dados actuais:

17,4º
46% HR
1023 mb
11,8 km/h NO


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2009 às 16:07)

16.2ºC após uma máxima de 17ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 7.9ºC e uma máxima de 14.5ºC

Sigo com 12.7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (18 Fev 2009 às 17:01)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual: 15.7ºC- 17:00
Temp ao sol: 16.4ºC- 17:00
Ponte de orvalho: 7.6ºC-17:00
Pressão: 1021.5Hpa - 17:00
Intensidade do Vento:Fraco a Moderado 15.2 km/h - 17:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3 Brisa ar Fresco
Direção do Vento: W - 17:00
Temperatura do vento: 13.2ºC - 17:00
Humidade Relativa: 63 % - 17:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - 17:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado - 17:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Para quem não sobe ontem ouve um sismo na zona do Alentejo
http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=388354&visual=26&rss=0


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2009 às 17:11)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.1ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco de N e a pressão é de 1022.8hPa.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.5ºC
T.Minima: 2.5ºC


----------



## amarusp (18 Fev 2009 às 17:42)

10,5ºC, é a temperatura actual


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 17:54)

Tarde quente por aqui, com um valor máximo de *19,4 ºC*.

Agora, sopra um vento fresco de NO e a temperatura caiu a pique para os *14,2 ºC* actuais.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 18:05)

Máxima de 19,0ºC na hora de almoço altura em que caiu a pique e não mais voltou aos 19ºC 

Agora estão 14,1ºC, 60%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco 6,6km/h N


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2009 às 18:48)

Vai descendo lentamente, estando neste momento nos 12.1ºC...


----------



## vinc7e (18 Fev 2009 às 18:54)

Por aqui máxima de 17.0ºC

neste momento *8.9ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Fev 2009 às 18:57)

Olá

A temperatura vai descendo e sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2009 às 18:59)

Gilmet disse:


> Confirmo a Neblina, por aqui! E ainda alguns Fractus sobre a Serra!



Eu tambem os vejo, e é a primeira vez este ano  sinal de frescura vento de noroeste/norte


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Boas Tardes!! 

A máxima de hoje, foi de *15,2ºC* (há mais fresca desde o dia 11) 

Por agora, céu limpo e um belo pôr-do-sol 

Temp: *8,7ºC*


----------



## F_R (18 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

Boas
_
Extremos de hoje:_
*Mínima:*3.9ºC
*Máxima:*19.1ºC

Actual:*12.0º*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2009 às 19:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu tambem os vejo, e é a primeira vez este ano  sinal de frescura vento de noroeste/norte




Sim, é a primeira vez este ano! Ora cá vai uma foto de há pouco:







Distribuição do Vento nas últimas horas:







Neste momento tenho 11,9ºC, estagnados...
Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2009 às 19:34)

Boas noites,por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco.

Hoje por aqui foi registado a máxima do ano 20.4ºc,notou-se bem.

Dados actuais 12.9ºc pressão 1020.8hpa e 48%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje a (2.5m do solo)5.8/20.4ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2009 às 19:35)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 16,9 ºC (14h40)
Mínima = 7,2 ºC (07h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*Tempo típico de Primavera.*

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 17,4 ºC (dia 15); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2009 às 19:59)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *6,9ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Fev 2009 às 20:31)

*Cidade de Montijo

Céu pouco nublado
Temp. 11.1ºC*

Hoje está mais fresquinho!


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 20:40)

Dados actuais:

11,4º
1,9 km/h Oeste
75% HR
1023 mb


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

Céu limpo e 8,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,1ºC / 14,0ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Fev 2009 às 21:11)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................9.4º
T máx...............................17.4º

Vento máx..........................14 Km/h

Pressão actual....................1022 hPa


----------



## DRC (18 Fev 2009 às 22:00)

Mais um dia de Sol.
Mínima de cerca de 8ºC.
Temperatura Actual: 10,9ºC
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Acardoso (18 Fev 2009 às 22:02)

boa noite pessoal...

por aqui hoje foi um dia de sol, céu completamente limpo e com ausência de vento...

temp. max:17.1º
temp. min:1.9º

sigo com:

pressao:1021.7hpa
temp:7.1º
humid:88%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,8 ºC*
Tx: *19,4 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*
Rajada máxima: *30,6 km/h*


----------



## kikofra (18 Fev 2009 às 22:05)

as nuvens que parecem negras no horizonte sao sinal de noroesteada?  ja aprendi algo mais hoje


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2009 às 22:06)

Por Melgaço,

Os dias parecem ser tirados a papel químico uns dos outros a registar praticamente os mesmos valores de temperatura.

TMax_17.3ºC
TMin_2.6ºC

Neste momento 7.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

kikofra disse:


> as nuvens que parecem negras no horizonte sao sinal de noroesteada?  ja aprendi algo mais hoje



Atenção que é na Serra de Sintra, mas a nivel do litoral por vezes costuma aparecer uma neblina essencialmente ao pé do mar, quando há nortada


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Atenção que é na Serra de Sintra, mas a nivel do litoral por vezes costuma aparecer uma neblina essencialmente ao pé do mar, quando há nortada



pois deve ser o que está a contecer aqui por leiria fui agora dar comida aos meus dogues e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado tipo névoa


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Hoje está a arrefecer mais depressa, pois sigo com 10.2ºC, de momento...
Extremos do dia:
7.3ºC
17ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e *10,9 ºC*.

No entanto, prevêem-se 10 ºC de mínima, será que vai entrar nebulosidade suficiente para esse efeito?


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

Dados actuais:

10,0º
2,2 km/h Oeste
82% HR
1023.0 mb


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

Neste momento encontro-me com *10,1ºC* de temperatura, e humidade nos 82%

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus, e a pressão está nos 1022 hPa

Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,2ºC


----------



## Madragoa (18 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

Boa noite
Sigo por Lisboa
Temp Máx 17.3c
Temp Actual 8.7c (..no telhado ,a 1,80m da telha...)
E só por curiosidade,tenho um sensor a 10 cm da telha,(são as minhas experiençias...),já marca 7,5c  
Céu limpo 
Vento fraco
Hoje está a arrefecer mais rápido...


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *7,0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Madragoa disse:


> Temp Actual 8.7c (..no telhado ,a 1,80m da telha...)
> E só por curiosidade,tenho um sensor a 10 cm da telha,(são as minhas experiençias...),já marca 7,5c



O frio acumula-se mais junto às superfícies. 

Isso é um comportamento normal do termómetro, eu também tenho um sensor mais baixo e regista mínimas um pouco mais baixas do que o principal.


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e *10,9 ºC*.
> 
> No entanto, prevêem-se 10 ºC de mínima, será que vai entrar nebulosidade suficiente para esse efeito?



Daniel, hoje tive como extremos:

5,8º de mínima 
18,3º de máxima


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite 
Por aqui algum nevoeiro, temp. actual 6.7ºC
Pressão 1022.3hPa
HR 81%


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:7,6ºC
Máxima:19,0ºC

Rajada máxima: 26,8km/h NNE

Actual: 11,8ºC terraço e 10,1ºC cá em baixo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Por aqui continua céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 9.6ºc pressão 1021.3hpa e 57%hr.


----------



## amarusp (18 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

Maxima: 14,2ºC
Minima: 5,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, sendo que com o avançar deste, os Fractus foram marcando presença na faixa Norte-Oeste!_


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 18.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *15,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *3,4ºC*

Precipitação: às aranhas


----------



## DMartins (19 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

*18/2: *

Min: 3.9º 

Max: 18.6º

Boa noite


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

Por cá mínima de 8.4ºC e máxima de 15.2ºC, destaque para a moderada nortada durante a tarde que fez cair a temperatura a pique a partir das 12h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (19 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

Boas Noites 

Temperatura minima 8.5 ºC
Temperatura maxima 16.2 ºC 
Dia Calmo, com alguma brisa que sabe tão bem.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Fev 2009 às 01:20)

Cidade de Montijo

*Céu limpo
Temp. 9.8ºC*

Até manhã!


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2009 às 02:06)

Por aqui neste momento 3,8º e nevoeiro.


----------



## actioman (19 Fev 2009 às 03:28)

*Extremos do dia 18FEV2009:*

Temp. Máx: 17,7ºC
Temp. Mín: 3,5ºC

Dia Primaveril, com uma temperatura máxima de peso, foi este o dia mais quente do ano . O céu esteve sempre completamente limpo e o vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2009 às 07:28)

Bons Dias!

Noite mais húmida, a de hoje, com céu pouco nublado/muito nublado por Fractus, e algum Nevoeiro na Serra!

A temperatura mínima desceu aos *8,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC
Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC


Até logo!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Fev 2009 às 08:03)

Bom dia
Estão 6.0ºC. A mínima foi de 4.1ºC.
Os extremos de ontem foram

T.máx:18.8ºC
T.min:1.6ºC

Precipitação:0.0mm


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia! No Porto (Aviz) registei 6º, em Rio Tinto 4º. Novidade: o denso nevoeiro que caiu durante a noite e que ainda se mantém, resultante de uma brisa marítima. Será o 1º sinal de enfraquecimento do anticiclone?


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia!

Por aqui nevoeiro em fase de dissipação. Como resultado uma manhã menos fria mas desagradável pelo efeito "humidade"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Por cá, noite relativamente mais quente do que a anterior.

Valor mínimo de *9,6 ºC* e brisa constante durante a noite, que não favoreceu uma eventual inversão térmica.


----------



## DMartins (19 Fev 2009 às 10:19)

Por cá, um pouco mais fria a noite.

*Mínima:* *2.4º*

*Actual:* *8.6º*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Fev 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia!
Após uma mínima de 7.9ºC, sigo com 13.9ºC.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento fraco...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia meteorologicómanos
Por aqui céu límpedo como é costume desde que me conheço...já foi há tantos anos que vi nuvens e chuva por aqui
Bem, esta noite tive uma mínima de -1,0ºC.
Ontem tive mínima de -0,5ºC e máxima de 16ºC
As bailarinas já estão a preparar as miniaturas que levam no corpo...o calor "aperta"
Bom carnaval para todos desde já


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2009 às 10:51)

A minima desta noite foi baixinha, sendo de *3,1ºC* 

Noite de nevoeiro que se prolongou até há pouco.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Fev 2009 às 11:45)

Viva... ora mais um dia de sol.

Aqui pela Cidade de Montijo estão 13.6ºC e céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2009 às 11:59)

A tarde começa com céu limpo, vento fraco de SE e *14,7 ºC*.

A temperatura parece estagnada desde as 10h, sensivelmente.


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2009 às 12:16)

Ainda registo *12,7ºC*

Há algum neoeiro por estas bandas


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

Manha de muito nevoeiro por aqui, agora resta apenas alguma neblina, a temperatura é de 13,5ºC e o vento fraco a moderado...a mínima foi de 6,7ºC


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

Por aqui o sol brilha. Resta ainda alguma neblina que vai persistindo nos pontos mais baixos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2009 às 12:37)

Surgem algumas nuvens a Norte e a NO, com *15,0 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Boas

Por aqui céu pouco nublado  por nuvens com aspecto de trovoada  (altas e algumas delas "grossas" )

Começam a surgir os primeiros cumulus, mas ainda muito ao longe. Faz lembrar aqueles dias de setembro em que se formava o exército delas no horizonte... 

Isto de ter o AA em cima ainda dá para matar saudades dos anos anteriores. 

Dados actuais:

15,6º
OSO 3,9 km/h
60% HR
1021 mb


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2009 às 12:42)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui céu pouco nublado  por nuvens com aspecto de trovoada  (altas e algumas delas "grossas" )
> 
> ...



O que é que se passa com a tua estação?

Tens dados estranhíssimos de *5,6 ºC* às 0:40h, que entretanto sobem aos *15,1 ºC* pelas 5:00h.

Só podem ser dados erróneos.


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 12:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O que é que se passa com a tua estação?
> 
> Tens dados estranhíssimos de *5,6 ºC* às 0:40h, que entretanto sobem aos *15,1 ºC* pelas 5:00h.
> 
> Só podem ser dados erróneos.



Sim, eu já tinha referido isso. Isto de andar sempre a ligar e desligar o PC faz com que aconteçam esses erros. Por isso, para acabar de vez com o mal, vou desligar a estação da net temporariamente.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

Céu limpo e 11,8ºC por agora.


Mínima de 2,4ºC com formação geada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2009 às 13:11)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a manhã de hoje foi marcada pelo nevoeiro, a Minima foi de 5.8ºC.
Neste momento o céu está com algumas nuvens ( Cumulus), a temperatura está nos 13.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de E e a Pressão é de 1022.5hPa.

Até logo.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Fev 2009 às 13:56)

Algumas nuvens no céu, mas nada de importante... De qualquer forma, não está a ser aquele dia típico, com o céu completamente limpo, e a pressão baixou um pouco... Pode ser que seja um primeiro sinal de um "soluço" do AA...
Ainda assim, a temperatura hoje está mais alta: Sigo com 17.1ºC apesar de já terem estado 17.3ºC. Talvez seja hoje que se bata a máxima do mês...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

Bom dia
Depois de uma manha com algum nevoeiro, o sol brilha no céu limpo.

*Tmin. 5.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2009 às 14:13)

Tempo húmido com 70%HR e temperatura de 13,5ºC


----------



## actioman (19 Fev 2009 às 14:26)

Boa tarde! 

Dia menos monótono que os anteriores, porque o amigo nevoeiro nos fez uma visita! 

Só perto da hora do almoço é que o Sol começou a espreitar, estando neste momento já sem nevoeiro algum na cidade.

Isto fez com que Elvas esteja a ser a cidade mais fria nas EMAs do IM  .

Aqui fica um mapa das temperaturas às 11h, onde a estação de Braga (Merelim) e Elvas empatavam a 5,7ºC .







Neste momento registo 11ºC (a máxima até agora) e subindo . A mínima foi de 4,5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

Depois de uma mínima de 1,3º e uma manhã gelada, segue com uns amenos 16º


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2009 às 15:46)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui, os Fractus marcam presença no céu, a Este! A temperatura encontra-se nos 13,8ºC, após uma máxima de *14,5ºC*!

Humidade nos 59%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,9ºC


----------



## ct5iul (19 Fev 2009 às 16:16)

Boa tarde


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

Boas, por aqui estou com 13,0ºC e céu imaculadamente limpo, mesmo no verão é difícil ver um céu assim. A mínima foi de 2,1ºC e a máxima de 13,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2009 às 17:15)

Neste momento estou com 13,7ºC estáveis, variando ao ritmo de +0,4ºC/h

Humidade nos 61%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,1ºC

O céu apresenta alguns Fractus...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2009 às 17:59)

Tarde substancialmente mais fresca do que a anterior, com uma máxima de apenas *16,6 ºC*.

No entanto, em comparação com o período homólogo de ontem, de referir que ontem, à mesma hora, a temperatura se encontrava mais baixa do que hoje.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi fresco e húmido com uma máxima de 14,3ºC...

Por agora vou com 13,5ºC e vento nulo a humidade é de 68%


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2009 às 18:43)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 18,2º
H 83%

Min
T 1,3º
H 57%

Neste momento 12,7º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2009 às 18:43)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui sigo com 10.7ºC, céu limpo e a pressão está nos 1022hPa.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.7ºC

T.Minima: 5.8ºC

PS: Pode ser que amanhã haja qualquer coisinha.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

Final de tarde com céu limpo, sem vento.
Temp. actual: 10.4ºC
Temp. max. 14.4ºC
Pressão 1020.7hPa


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

A maxima de hoje nao foi além dos *13,1ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *8,3ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (19 Fev 2009 às 19:08)

Boas

por aqui mínima de 1.2ºC e máxima de 16.6ºC

neste momento *8.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2009 às 19:27)

Boas noites,hoje o dia por aqui já foi diferente...mais húmido e muita bruma durante o dia e céu limpo com vento fraco.

Pela manhã começou aparecer um neblina muita fraca e gelada fez com que hoje a temperatura minima descesse bruscamente a partir das 7h da manhã com o resgisto de 2.0ºc hás 7h46m.

Dados actuais 11.5ºc pressão 1020.8hpa e 56%hr.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

Lavra neste momento um incêndio no P.N. de Montesinho, já é o segundo esta semana...

Neste momento estou com 8,9ºC a descer a muito bom ritmo.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,8 ºC (15h23)
Mínima = 5,7 ºC (06h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura =  9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Manhã com nevoeiro; descida moderada da temperatura relativamente aos últimos dias.*

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 17,4 ºC (dia 15); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 20:16)

Dados actuais:

11,5º
2,6 km/h Oeste
1021 mb
78% HR


----------



## DMartins (19 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

*19-2: *

Min: 2.5º 

Max: 19.2º

Actual : 11.2º

EDIT: 10 minutos depois, está já em 10.8º. Desce depressa.


----------



## Rog (19 Fev 2009 às 20:53)

Boa noite,
Pelo Norte da Madeira céu muito nublado
alguns aguaceiros fracos
Por agora sigo com:
9,4ºC
91% HR
1022 hpa
vento médio 2 km/h

Hoje:
Mínima: 8,8ºC
Máxima: 11,6ºC
UV máximo 4
Rajada máxima: 11 km/h

Temperaturas no resto da ilha:


----------



## DRC (19 Fev 2009 às 20:57)

Á pouco:

Temperatura: 11,1ºC
Céu Limpo
Vento fraco ou nulo
Humidade Relativa: 70%


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2009 às 21:17)

Neste momento estou com *10,3ºC*

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2009 às 22:00)

Céu limpo e 7,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,4ºC / 14,2ºC.


----------



## Acardoso (19 Fev 2009 às 22:04)

boa noite pessoal...

temp. min:5.9º
temp. max:15.0º

sigo com:

ceu limpo
temp:7.6º
pressao:1021.4hpa
vento fraco a nulo
humid:92%


----------



## jpmartins (19 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Por aqui algum nevoeiro,
Temp. actual 7.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 22:15)

Dados actuais:

9,4º
OSO 2,6 km/h
1020 mb
85% HR


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

Por Melgaço....

o destaque hoje vai para a descida de quase 3ºC na temperatura máxima.

TMax_14.7ºC
TMin_3.4ºC

Neste momento 8.5ºC

Evolução da temperatura nos últimos dois dias...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, com maior incidência na faixa Norte-Este. Descida da temperatura mínima._


Neste momento tenho *9,7ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (19 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 7,0ºC.




A temperatura nesta zona da cidade já está bem mais baixa.

2,7ºC, 62%HR, 1023hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## amarusp (19 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

Boa noite,
Temperatura nos 7,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Nevoeiro. 
Temp: *7,1ºC*

A temperatura tem vindo a subir, depois de ja ter chegado aos _6,0ºC_


----------



## DMartins (19 Fev 2009 às 22:37)

Amigo João Soares, por aqui também.
Sobe e desce.
Já estive nos 9.2º, agora estou novamente nos 9.9º ....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Boa noite!

Por cá hoje foi um dia de neblinas com céu muito nublado com algumas pequenas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 15,6ºC
Tmax - 18,3ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 19 de Fevereiro de 2009 21:41:45

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,2
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    16,2
Wind chill       16,2
Heat index       16,2
Dew Point        13,1
Rel Humidity     82%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 70,5
Total this year  151,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1033,1
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## jpmartins (19 Fev 2009 às 22:54)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual 6.8ºC
HR 82%


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Fev 2009 às 23:08)

*Cidade de Montijo

Céu limpo
Temp. 9.9ºC*

Ficam aqui duas fotos tiradas ao final da tarde na zona do Cartaxo - Ribatejo

*Bando de aves em mais um dia de céu pouco nublado*.





*Pôr-do-sol*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 11.0ºc,pressão 1021.9hpa e 51%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje,2.0/17.5ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Extremos do dia: 
17.3ºC
7.9ºC

Presentemente sigo com 9ºC, e tudo tranquilo...
Até amanhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,6 ºC*
Tx: *16,6 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2009 às 23:45)

_Extremos do dia 19.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *3,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nevoeiro e *6,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

Mínima: 6,7ºC
Máxima.14,3ºC

Actual:8,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

Estão-se a formar umas bombas por cima de Marrocos, será que vão cá chegar, ou borrar-se todas no oceano ??


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2009 às 00:01)

Por cá mínima de 8.9ºC e máxima de 14.9ºC.

Neste momento estou com 8.9ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

Extremos de 19:

T.min:4.1ºC
T.máx:16.9ºC

Precipotação:0.0mm


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 00:34)

Mário realmente essa imagem está interessante, talvez ainda sobre alguma coisa para os Algarvios. 

T.actual 5.9ºC


----------



## squidward (20 Fev 2009 às 00:42)

ac_cernax disse:


> *Cidade de Montijo
> 
> Céu limpo
> Temp. 9.9ºC*
> ...



Hoje andaste por estas bandas??


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Fev 2009 às 00:51)

squidward disse:


> Hoje andaste por estas bandas??



É verdade, fui até Valada. Muito bonita a zona.

Sigo com 9.1ºC aqui pela cidade de Montijo.


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2009 às 02:31)

*Extremos do dia 20FEV2009*

Temp. Máx: 13,1ºC
Temp. Mín: 4,5ºC

Dia algo diferente do últimos, devido ao nevoeiro que se instalou por aqui desde as 5h/6h até perto das 12h30. Se é verdade que a mínima acabou por não descer tanto, a máxima igualmente acabou por ser consideravelmente mais baixa que o dia anterior (quase cheguei ao 18ºC ).

Neste momento registo 5,2ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1023hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 07:24)

Bom dia.

A manhã começa fresca, com algum nevoeiro e *6,5 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2009 às 07:28)

Bons Dias!

Noite de algum Nevoeiro! A temperatura desceu aos 7ºC

Neste momento mentenho os 7ºC
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h, tendo-se mantido assim desde as 00h, sendo que a rajada máxima de hoje, até ao momento, é de *0,0 km/h*


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2009 às 07:42)

bom dia. De volta para seguir o tempo aqui na zona. A noite trouxe o nevoeiro e a humidade alta. Neste momento tenho 7-3 graus a pressão é de 1021-4 hpa e o vento é nulo. Até logo e com carnaval!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Fev 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia.
Estão agora 1.9ºC e nevoeiro que permite visibilidade no máximo até 25 metros.
A mínima foi de 1.5ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (20 Fev 2009 às 08:24)

LISBOA AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia





Hoje de manha ás 06:30 havia alguma nublina na cidade de lisboa


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia ! Aqui pelo Porto não se registou nevoeiro, pelo que a temperatura já está nos 10º

Não há nuvens no horizonte, tomara certos dias de Verão terem este começo

Bom Carnaval!


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia 
O dia chegou cheio de sol, sem vento.
Temp. min.2.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Manhã solarenga sem nevoeiro e com céu limpo! Pressão em 1023hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia!
Não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz... Está um nevoeiro cerrado!
O que implica que a temperatura não suba nada de jeito: 9.9ºC, após uma mínima de 7.4ºC.
Pressão nos 1021hpa.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 09:32)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz... Está um nevoeiro cerrado!
> O que implica que a temperatura não suba nada de jeito: 9.9ºC, após uma mínima de 7.4ºC.
> Pressão nos 1021hpa.



O nevoeiro aqui está ainda mais cerrado. 

Dados actuais:

8,1º
3,1 km/h Este
1023 mb
Humidade Relativa no máximo (a minha estação só acusa humidade até aos 98%, mas garanto-vos que o valor real está nos 100%)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2009 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro e a Minima de hoje foi de 2.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 6.9ºC e á ainda alguma neblina.


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2009 às 09:48)

Céu limpo e 6,5ºC.


Mínima de 0,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## DMartins (20 Fev 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Mínima como à muito não se via: 9.2º

Actual: 12.2º


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2009 às 10:30)

Dia de céu limpo e um solzinho quentinho 

Temp: *15,1ºC*

A minima desta noite foi de *5,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

Os primeiros cumulos começam a aparecer, há tanto pó/neblina no ar devido ao AA e há ausência de vento que as fotos ficam uma porcaria.

Estou com 14.2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2009 às 11:59)

O nevoeiro está a levantar, embora ainda exista, mas já menos espesso...
A temperatura sobe, mas menos que nos ultimos dias: 12.6ºC.


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

E neste momento, já registo *16,7ºC*

Céu limpo, mas notasse uma ligeira névoa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

Por aqui Neste momento estão a começar a surgir alguns cumulus vindos de sul, a temperatura está nos 17.6ºC, a Humidade é de 84% e  a pressão está nos 1024hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2009 às 13:14)

Agora que o nevoeiro levantou, é curioso ver o banco de nevoeiro que ainda subsiste para os lados do rio, e zona Oriental de Lisboa...
A temperatura pulou para os 14.7ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 13:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Agora que o nevoeiro levantou, é curioso ver o banco de nevoeiro que ainda subsiste para os lados do rio, e zona Oriental de Lisboa...



É verdade, aqui pela zona baixa, no Vale do Tejo, o nevoeiro persistiu até há pouco e ainda se nota a humidade relativamente elevada.
A temperatura (média dos últimos 10 minutos) às 12h, aqui por Moscavide, era ainda de *9,1 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2009 às 13:47)

Boa Tarde!

Muita Neblina e céu muito nublado por Cumulus de rápido desenvolvimento!

Temperatura nos 14,5ºC
Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,6ºC


----------



## mocha (20 Fev 2009 às 13:50)

Ola a todos, desde ja votos de um excelente fim de semana.
Por aqui amanheceu com nevoeiro, mas por volta das 11h começou a levantar, agora sigo com sol.
Divirtam se para quem gosta do carnaval, penso que a tv record vai bater niveis de audiencia lol


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2009 às 14:10)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 14.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

Devido ao nevoeiro matinal, acumularam-se *0,2 mm* nos receptáculos do pluviómetro.

Agora, bastante sol e vento fraco, tarde agradável com *15,8 ºC* e *63 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

Boas tardesmais um dia de sol com algumas nuvens altas e outras a formaram-se a sul.

Dados actuais 16.7ºc pressão 1021.9hpa com 46%hr.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Fev 2009 às 14:40)

Olá amigos de Portugal.

En Huelva muito perto do Algarve (40 km), tinemos agora 16º, maxima de 18º e minima de 5º.
Céu limpo, y vento fraco de Sw.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2009 às 14:57)

Boa tarde, aqui pela Lagoa S. Miguel, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com o sol a tentar rouper.

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 20 de Fevereiro de 2009 13:57:33

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,3
Trend (per hour) +0,3
Average today    16,2
Wind chill       16,3
Heat index       16,3
Dew Point        11,8
Rel Humidity     75%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 N
Average Speed    1,7 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 70,5
Total this year  151,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1031,0
Trend (per hour) -0,1


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2009 às 14:58)

Curioso... :assobio:







Temperatura nos 14,6ºC, após uma rápida subida aos 16,8ºC
Humidade nos 67%


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2009 às 15:01)

Céu pouco nublado e  sol por aqui, mas começam também a alinhar-se uns cumulus a sul!

Veremos se o fim de tarde trará algo de interessante para o sul do país.


----------



## DMartins (20 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Máxima que tocou de passagem nos *19.1º*

De momento estão *17.1º* e céu nublado pelas mesmas nuvens do sul...


----------



## rozzo (20 Fev 2009 às 15:07)

Gilmet disse:


> Curioso... :assobio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pois tinha reparado agora no sat24 nas nuvens aí mais organizadas..
isso deve dar algumas gotas não?
ainda há romaria para apanhar a primeira gota de chuva em semanas!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2009 às 15:22)

Curioso o mecanismo de convergência que provocou a formação da nublosidade aqui pelo norte... mas como não há instabilidade não passam de nuvens altas. Para o Sul é que a história pode ser outra


----------



## DMartins (20 Fev 2009 às 15:31)

Pois "Minho".
E desde que apareceram essas ditas nuvens, a temperatura é sempre a cair.
Agora com *16.7º*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2009 às 15:31)

É mais fogo de vista que outra coisa...mais 1 hora e as nuvens começam a desfazer-se, elas formaram-se essencialmente devido há neblina que havia de manhã.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Dias de sol fantástico por esta zona...
Temperaturas a tocar os 18ºC...noites mais frescas em torno dos 3ºC.
E um fim de semana solarengo se avizinha!


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

Tarde de bastante sol até agora 

Ao longe nota-se uma neblina fina e cinzenta. O céu está pouco nublado por alguns cumulus  e nuvens altas.

É tão bom ter esta visão... Já tinha saudades daquelas nuvens vindas de Sul e/ou do interior de Espanha.  

Dados actuais:
14,4º
71% HR
1021 mb
3,6 km/h *Sul*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2009 às 17:18)

Imagem de satélite às 16h00




CopyRight@Eumetsat2009


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Fev 2009 às 17:20)

Boas Tardes!

Aqui pelo Montijo depois de se terem visto algumas formações nebulosas que parecem ter-se dissipado. Agora há uma espécie de neblina em redor.

*A temperatura está nos 14.5ºC*

Logo já estou de volta a Cernache do Bonjardim.


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 19,3º
H 77%

Min
T 3,7º
H 59%

Neste momento 17,5º


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas.. Começou a entrar a neblusidade perto das _15h_ 

Temp máxima: *17,0ºC*

Por agora, *12,3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.9ºC
T.Minima: 2.2ºC


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2009 às 17:40)

Neste momento em Rio Tinto continua uma nebulosidade, digamos esquesita, o vento não sopra, parece que a atmosfera está em suspenso...


----------



## thunderboy (20 Fev 2009 às 17:43)

Boa tarde.
Estão 16.9ºC e paira uma leve neblina.


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

Imagem das nuvens a Oeste às 18H00:






A temperatura desce em flecha... 14,3º


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 18:14)

De momento o céu está limpo, os cumulus e nuvens altas de há bocado dissiparam-se... 

O vento sopra fraco, sendo por vezes nulo. 

Dados actuais:

13,3º
80% HR
1021 mb
5,4 km/h Oeste - Sudoeste


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2009 às 18:25)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 17,7 ºC (14h10)
Mínima = 6,5 ºC (06h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 13,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *17,7 ºC *(dia 20); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## thunderboy (20 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

Extremos de hoje:

T.min:1.5ºC
T.máx:18.8ºC


Precipitação:0.0mm


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

Neste momento alguma nublosidade alta, temp. actual 12.5ºC.
T.max. 16.3ºC
Pressão: 1021.3hPa
HR72%


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2009 às 18:52)

rozzo disse:


> pois tinha reparado agora no sat24 nas nuvens aí mais organizadas..
> isso deve dar algumas gotas não?
> ainda há romaria para apanhar a primeira gota de chuva em semanas!






Nem uma pinga caiu... No entanto, o céu continua semelhante!

Temperatura nos 13,1ºC
Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (20 Fev 2009 às 19:29)

Boas,


Hoje mínima de -1,7ºC(7:09).

Neste momento 8,4ºC, 1023hPa e 46%HR.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Fev 2009 às 19:46)

Olá

Depois de uma mínima de 6.8ºC e uma máxima de 15.0ºC sigo agora com 10.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 19:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *6,3 ºC*
Tx: *16,5 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2009 às 20:01)

Boa tarde!

De regresso depois de alguns dias "away".

Por aqui 10,4ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.

*
Extremos diários dos últimos dias:*

*Dia 18*
Tmin: 7,3ºC
Tmáx: 17,1ºC

*Dia 19*
Tmin: 7,6ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC

*Dia 20*
Tmin: 6,1ºC
Tmáx: 17,6ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Fev 2009 às 20:40)

Tempo Actual:

Temperatura: 11,4ºC
Céu Limpo
Alguma neblina
Pressão Atmosférica a subir.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 20:57)

Dados actuais:

10,9º
2,6 km/h Oeste - Sudoeste
1023 mb
86% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

Noite de céu pouco nublado.

Vento calmo, temperatura de *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## DMartins (20 Fev 2009 às 21:57)

Depois de uma máxima de 19.1º, seguimos com   10.6º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Boas,por aqui ainda apareceu muita neblusidade de tarde com momentos de muito nublado,com aparecimento da noite passou a limpo.

Dados actuais 10.5ºc,pressão 1024.6hpa e 70%hr.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 22:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: 6,0º
Máxima: 16,3º


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

Neste momento estou com *9,9ºC* de temperatura, o céu está muito nublado, e há alguma Névoa!

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,1ºC


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

À falta de destaques neste monotonia de tempo realço a descida gradual das máximas que tenho vindo a registar:





Mas a partir de Domingo provavelmente vai ser sempre a subir....


----------



## DRC (20 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Temperatura: 10,9ºC
Céu Limpo
Neblina fraca
Vento fraco


----------



## Brigantia (20 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

3,4ºC e 70%HR


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

Neste momento 10,2º


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Mínima:6,1ºc
Máxima.16,7ºC

Rajada máxima.25km/h

Actual:9,4ºC, 88%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Céu limpo com vento nulo,temp: 9.8ºc

Temperaturas de hoje 5.8/17.6ºc.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Por aqui mínima de 7.3ºC e máxima de 15.5ºC.

O vento ao longo do dia esteve fraco  algo raro por esta zonas.


----------



## Rog (20 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

Boa noite,
Sigo com temperatura relativamente baixa: 7,6ºC
Em toda a ilha as temperaturas estão também relativamente baixas ao que é habitual





Neste momento céu limpo
7,6ºC
1022hpa
83%HR
wind chill 6ºC

Hoje:
Mínima (a ocorrer neste momento) 7,6ºC
Máxima 12,9ºC
rajada máxima 12 km/h
UV máximo 5


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 20 de Fevereiro de 2009 22:18:53

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,2
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    0
Wind chill       14,2
Heat index       14,2
Dew Point        10,0
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 N
Average Speed    1,1 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 70,5
Total this year  151,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1032,2
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2009 às 23:44)

Mais uma noite fria...8,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

Extremos do dia:
7.4ºC
16.3ºC

De resto, nada de novidades, sigo com 9ºC.
Até amanhã!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Por aqui 2,6ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

_Extremos do dia 20.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *5,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *9,2ºC*


----------



## kikofra (20 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

A estação de leiria nao esta a actualizar os dados há mais de 10mil segundos... Mas tive na rua te a meia hora atras e faz frio.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Humidade Mínima:* 47% _(10:47)_
*Humidade Máxima:* 88% _(09:13)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1020 hPa _(02:00)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1024 hPa _(23:15)_

*Vento Máximo*: 21,6 km/h _(12:45)_


_Dia de Nevoeiro matinal, e o céu, que estava limpo, depressa encobriu..._


Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (21 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Neste momento uns agradáveis 8,5º

Possivelmente a mínima será mais de 4º o que já há muitos dias não acontecia.


----------



## DMartins (21 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

*20/2/2009:* 

*Min:* 9.2º 
*Max:* 18.1º


*Temperatura actual:* 10.3º 

A subir! *11.5º* agora....!


----------



## Y2KBOY (21 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

MUITO boa noite!á ja alguns meses que sigo este forum e tenho que dar os meus parabens a todos os utilizadores!

desculpem este meu off-topic mas como sendo o topico que mais tem tido participações..

precisava de ajuda se possivel

existe uma pagina web que acho que esta ligada ao modis rapid response....
onde aparece a imagem de portugal (ou pi) actualizada todos os dias com tres modos de vista, aqua , terra e outro!! onde por exemplo onde tem neve esta "pintado a azul" tenho esse link gravado nso favoritos no escritorio, mas agora fds prolongado e preciso desse link com alguma urgencia!!se alguem me puder dar esse link directo agradecia


----------



## Y2KBOY (21 Fev 2009 às 00:48)

entao!!ninguem??


----------



## anita (21 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

Y2KBOY disse:


> entao!!ninguem??



eu nao sei  ...nao conheço isso ...nao te posso ajudar


----------



## Camone (21 Fev 2009 às 01:00)

Y2KBOY disse:


> MUITO boa noite!á ja alguns meses que sigo este forum e tenho que dar os meus parabens a todos os utilizadores!
> 
> desculpem este meu off-topic mas como sendo o topico que mais tem tido participações..
> 
> ...



O link e' este: Europe_3_01 Subsets


----------



## Y2KBOY (21 Fev 2009 às 01:04)

Camone disse:


> O link e' este: Europe_3_01 Subsets



camone!!obrigado!grande timing no preciso momento em que mandaste a msg estava mesmo a acabar de encontrar o link!mas obrigado, valeu a intenção


----------



## Loureso (21 Fev 2009 às 01:16)

Olá boa noite




Só ainda não vi a lua!


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Fev 2009 às 02:33)

Já em casa (Cernache), depois de uns dias a reportar da cidade de Montijo, sigo com céu limpo, 8.2°C de temperatura, vento de 5.8km/h e HR nos 79%. A pressão está nos 1028mb.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2009 às 02:44)

Boa Noite
Temp. actual 7.2ºC
HR 82%
Pressão 1025.4hPa
Bom fim-de-semana para todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 6.7ºC.

Neste momento estão 9.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Bom Fim-De-Semana


----------



## Acardoso (21 Fev 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia pessoal...

Extremos de ontem...

Temp. max:18.6º
Temp. min: 2.3º

Sigo com...

Pressão: 1029.3hpa
Temp: 9.6º
Humid: 89%
A minima desta noite foi de 6.3º(fraquinho)
Nesta altura não há vento e o céu esta completamente limpo...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!
A mínima esta noite foi de 8.6ºC, mais elevada que das ultimas noites.
Destaco a subida da pressão atmosférica para os 1027hpa.
A temperatura segue nos 11.7ºC, está algum nevoeiro, mas não tanto como ontem, e tudo se encaminha para mais do mesmo...


----------



## DMartins (21 Fev 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 8.2º
Sigo com 11.7º
Levanto o nevoeiro à pouco, o que deixou "via aberta" para a temperatura subir.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Fev 2009 às 11:26)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de -0,3ºC(7:23).


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2009 às 11:27)

A minima desta noite, foi um bocado alta sendo de *7,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2009 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *8,8 ºC* esta noite.

Não arrefeceu muito, devido à presença de algumas nuvens.

Agora, o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de NE e estão *14,6 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Fev 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia.
A temperatura ficou-se nos 6.4ºC devido à nebulosidade.
O vento anda na casa dos 10km/hora e a temperatura é de 16.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, e ao contrário daquilo que acontece nas zonas mais junto ao rio de Lisboa, o nevoeiro não se instalou ontem, e hoje a neblina também andou longe. 

Mínima de hoje: 7,7ºC.

Por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e 14,8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2009 às 11:59)

Bom dia!
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 8,1ºC...

Agora sigo com 16,7ºC, 56%HR, 1029hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2009 às 12:10)

Já levantou o nevoeiro, mas ainda subsiste uma neblina que tenderá a desaparecer, espero...
Sigo com 14.7ºC, e sente-se o vento, embora nada de especial...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Bons Dias!

Noite de algum Nevoeiro, e céu pouco nublado! A temperatura mínima foi de *8,8ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC
Humidade nos 57%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de SE (135º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2009 às 12:53)

Aqui por Loulé estou com 19.5ºC, calorzinho e nada de nuvens  mas algum vento


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2009 às 12:54)

Céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *18,1ºC*


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 13:50)

Dados actuais:

16,6º
15,7 km/h NNE
1029 mb
63% HR

Céu limpo. Começam a surgir alguns cumulus.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2009 às 13:55)

Por aqui vou com 19,1ºC, 46%HR e vento fraco a moderado...vou esta tarde ao terraço meter pilhas de Lithium no sensor do vento, temperatura e Humidade...a ver se resolve um problema que ando a ter sempre que a humidade sobe acima dos 80% em que a temperatura sobe sem parar


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2009 às 14:01)

Depois de uma máxima de *18,3ºC*

Eis, que a temperatura desce e o céu fica encoberto de nuvens altas

Temp: *17,5ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

boas

depois de alguns dias de férias da meteorologia, e alguns problemas na carripana, cá estou eu de novo para indicar que tenho aqui em Sesimbra 19.8º, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado.

parece que vamos ter um Carnaval com temperaturas agradáveis, sem chuva, 
no continente, nas ilhas o cenário está um pouco diferente.    

vou até à marginal de Sesimbra para ver o desfile. 

abraços


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2009 às 14:39)

Está bem agradável na rua... 17.2ºC, que é máxima do dia...


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2009 às 14:54)

A temperatura é de *16,5ºC*

E começam a aparecer algumas nuvens


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

18,2º e começam crescer cada vez mais nuvens. Parece um exército. 

Vento fraco a moderado. 

56% HR e 1028 mb.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

Tenho a máxima agora de 19,3ºC e 44%HR o vento é fraco e a pressão de 1028hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2009 às 15:55)

Sigo com a máxima de Fevereiro: 18.1ºC


----------



## Brigantia (21 Fev 2009 às 16:09)

Na tarde em que os Caretos invadiram as ruas de Bragança o céu está limpo e a temperatura segue nos 15,8ºC.
Mais uma tarde primaveril


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2009 às 16:39)

Neste momento tenho 17,5ºC, após uma máxima de *18,6ºC*

Humidade nos 44%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,7ºC/h


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2009 às 18:33)

A temperatura tem tido uma brusca descida 

Neste momento, *11,7ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

Neste momento tenho *14,0ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de -2,6ºC/h!

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2009 às 18:56)

João Soares disse:


> A temperatura é de *16,5ºC*
> 
> E começam a aparecer algumas nuvens


Além das nuvens são esses fios que ficam a matar...
Os senhores da PT são muito estéticos sim senhor!!!
Ainda não percebo porque é que não se organiza melhor a "fialhada" que por aí vai - parece um país do 3º mundo...oh, já me esquecia, já entramos outra vez para o 3º mundo com esta crise.
Por aqui: céu límpido, divinamente passando a escuro depois do sol reinar durante o dia, com algum vento fraco a moderado de NE (aparentemente).
Temperatura actual - 12,0ºC
Hoje: 
TMin. 2,0ºC
TMáx. 16,5ºC (máxima do mês)


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

A mínima de hoje foi de 8,1ºc e a máxima foi de 19,9ºC...

Agora estão uns amenos 16,0ºC, 51%HR e  1027hpa...

Força *Benfica*


----------



## Brigantia (21 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

10,4ºC, 52%HR e 1029hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2009 às 19:08)

Força *Benfica*[/QUOTE]

Mai nada!!!

Sigo com 15.3ºC...
Espero que depois do jogo a temperatura não caia abaixo de zero para mim...


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

Dados actuais:

16,8º
1029 mb
6,8 km/h NNE
58% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2009 às 19:50)

Boas noites,céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 13.5ºc pressão 1029.5hpa com 52%hr.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2009 às 20:23)

mr. phillip disse:


> Força *Benfica*



Mai nada!!!

Sigo com 15.3ºC...
Espero que depois do jogo a temperatura não caia abaixo de zero para mim...[/QUOTE]

Arrefeceu não te parece 

Vou com 14,3ºC


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 20:32)

Dados actuais:

15,8º    
NNE 5,7 km/h
63% HR 
1029 mb


----------



## DMartins (21 Fev 2009 às 21:50)

Máxima de 19.9º

Actual: 12.1º


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2009 às 21:57)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia teve alguma nebulosidade alta, mas muito sol.
T. max.: 17,6ºC
T. min.: 6,5ºC
T. actual: 11,1ºC
Pressão: 1030,4 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2009 às 22:05)

Por hoje chega, despeço-me com 13.8ºC, 1029hpa, e uma grande desilusão de ter um treinador tão fraquinho...
Extremos do dia: 
8.6ºC
18.1ºC

Até amanhã...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 17,3 ºC (16h07)
Mínima = 8,4 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 20); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2009 às 22:16)

Por aqui em Loulé a máxima foi de 21.6ºC, de destacar o vento fraco e constante ao longo da tarde vindo de Nordeste/Este.

Já por Queluz a mínima foi de 8.2ºC e máxima de 17.7ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

Por aqui ainda uns quentes 6,9ºC. 

43%HR
1030,9hPa
-4,8ºC de ponto de orvalho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo,céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 12.4ºc pressão 1029.8hpa e 55%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.2/18.8ºc.


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 18,6º
Mínima: 6,0º

----------​
Dados actuais:

14,0º
2,2 km/h ESE
63% HR
1030 mb


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2009 às 23:25)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.6ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.4ºC

T.Minima: 6.7ºC

Até amanhã, e viva o sporting.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (21 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

por aqui 
15º maxima 
2º minima


----------



## DMartins (21 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

*21/2:* 

 - Min: 9.2º 

 - Max: 19.9º 


*Actual:* 10.1º

Boa noite.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos do dia 21:

Tm: *8,8 ºC*
Tx: *19,6 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 21.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *18,3ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo  e vento fraco

Temp: *8,6ºC*


----------



## DMartins (22 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

Despeço-me com a temperatura estagnada à muito nos *10.1º*
Até amanhã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2009 às 00:31)

Boa noite! 
Dia de Céu nublado com boas abertas.
Tmin - 10,6ºC
Tmax - 19,8ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 21 de Fevereiro de 2009 23:30:07

Temperature (°C):
Current          10,6
Trend (per hour) -1,0
Average today    11,6
Wind chill       10,6
Heat index       10,6
Dew Point        6,7
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 ---
Average Speed    0,3 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 70,5
Total this year  151,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1033,8
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 00:37)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cirrus, sendo que também foi possível vizualizar alguns Fractus, que se formavam a dissipavam muito rapidamente!_


Neste momento estou com 11,3ºC e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cirrus!


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2009 às 01:00)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *7,4ºC*

Até amanhã, pessoal!


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 01:15)

8.1 °C
Neblina

Pressao a subir


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Fev 2009 às 01:43)

O dia 21/02/09 começou com céu pouco nublado, mas foram aparecendo algumas nuvens mais significativas ao longo da manha e tarde, nuvens essas que depois foram desaparecendo. A temperatura mínima foi de 7.2°C e a máxima de 18.7°C. Até manhã!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 03:00)

Despeço-me com *10,5ºC* de temperatura!

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º), com um máximo de *25,3 km/h* pelas 00:02
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,2ºC/h


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 03:11)

Por aqui, ainda 12,5ºC
A humidade nos 62%.
Uma noite de primavera! 


*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 7,7ºC
Tmáx: 18,6ºC


----------



## DMartins (22 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma mínima de *7.5º*, sigo agora com *13.1º*.
Engraçado é comparar os dados do "meteo.pt", de "Braga(Fujacal), da rede "RUEMA". Quase sempre iguais aos meus, com diferenças esporádicas. Nunca parecidos com os da "EMA".
Será devido a eu morar numa zona de prédios com betão e betão e betão?
Mas também o interesse é esse, é saber a temperatura da zona onde *eu moro*, e não de zonas com as características da EMA e de outras zonas.

Bom Domingo!


----------



## Brigantia (22 Fev 2009 às 10:35)

Boas, 

Hoje mínima de -1,3ºC(7:10).

Aí vem mai um dia primaveril.


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2009 às 11:06)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *14,4ºC*

A minima não foi além dos *7,3ºC*(a mesma minima que ontem)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Fev 2009 às 11:15)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 4.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.4ºC o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Fev 2009 às 11:45)

Bom dia
Estão 17.3ºC vento fraco e céu limpo. A mínima não foi além dos 6.3ºC devido ao vento. Várias vezes as rajadas tocavam nos 30km/h.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Tive uma mínima de 9,8ºC...

Mais um dia Primaveril e neste momento registo 16,6ºC, 39%HR, 1030hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jpmartins (22 Fev 2009 às 11:48)

Bom dia
Mais um dia cheio de sol, temp. actual 16.5ºC
T.min. 5.4ºC
Pressão 1030.8hPa


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 12:04)




----------



## DMartins (22 Fev 2009 às 12:07)

*12:00h --»  **17.6º*


----------



## thunderboy (22 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Sigo com 17.9ºC, apesar de já ter tocado nos 18.1ºC.
A HR essa está muito baixa, nos 37%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2009 às 12:28)

Bons diaspor aqui mais um dia de céu azul com total ausência de nuvens,o vento vai soprando fraco da diração E.

Dados actuais 15.4ºc,pressão em alta 1031.3hpa e em baixa 35%hr.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Fev 2009 às 12:36)

Bom Dia 

 céu limpo
 vento fraco
 17.5ºC


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardes.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, 17,5º, pessoas de manga curta, mas ainda estamos no Inverno


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 12:41)

Boas Tardes!

Noite amena, com uma temperatura mínima de 10,5ºC, pelas 2:49

Neste momento, destaque para a humidade, que já tocou nos *28%*, o valor mais baixo desde que tenho esta estação activa (05-09-2008)!

A temperatura é de 17,7ºC
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NE (45º), com um máximo de *28,4 km/h* pelas 10:27
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,9ºC
Variação de Temperaura nos +0,9ºC/h

O céu encontra-se totalmente limpo!


----------



## Acardoso (22 Fev 2009 às 12:42)

bom dia...

temp. min:4.8º

sigo com:

pressao:1030.0hpa
vento fraco de ENE
temp:18.4º
humid:37%


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 12:54)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma mínima de 11,6ºC que se deu pouco depois da meia noite, a temperatura manteve-se constante na casa dos 12ºC a noite inteira.

Agora está nos 17,8ºC com 39% de humidade relativa.

Será que é hoje que chego à casa dos 20ºC?

Para já muito sol e um aroma a primavera.
Por aqui já está tudo a florir.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2009 às 12:56)

A nossa sorte é que o vento está de Nordeste/Este, se não a esta hora por Queluz não teria 16.8ºC mas sim 14.8ºC.





Aqui por Loulé 21.2ºC com vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 13:08)

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Dados actuais:

16,0º
6,5 km/h Este
1029 mb
44% HR


----------



## vinc7e (22 Fev 2009 às 13:09)

Boa tarde,

por aqui mínima de  2.1ºC

neste momento *17.3ºC*


----------



## DMartins (22 Fev 2009 às 14:00)

21.0º
Desceu para 20.3º


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

Sigo quente e seco.  

17,7º e 39%  HR


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 14:26)

Por aqui vou agora com 21,3ºC e 33%HR o vento é fraco praticamente nulo a pressão é de 1029hpa


----------



## Brigantia (22 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

Dados actuais de Bragança:

16,6ºC
30%HR
1029hPa


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

Nova máxima do ano com *21,7ºC* 

Agora vou com 19,3ºC e vento fraco com a humidade a subir dos 33% de mínimo para os actuais 35%


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 15:15)

Atingi a máxima de ontem, 18,6º.

38% HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 15:30)

Por aqui estou com *20,2ºC*. 
Ultrapassei, pela primeira vez este ano, a barreira dos 20ºC!
A humidade mantém-se baixa, nos 36%.
O vento é praticamente nulo.

E do outro lado da estrada, a primavera já se instalou!

Da janela do meu quarto, há minutos


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 16:00)

Por aqui, a máxima ficou-se pelos *19,8ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 17,9ºC, e a humidade sobe a um ritmo alucinante de *13%/10min*!

Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 16:05)

Máxima do ano, até agora: 18,7ºC.

Humidade nos 37%.

A pressão desceu para os 1027 mb, o que indica um ligeiro enfraquecimento do AA.

Vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Fev 2009 às 16:19)

Boas Tardes! Sem duvida um excelente dia para os inúmeros cortejos carnavalescos que saem à rua hoje por este país.  Céu completamente limpo e uma temperatura de 17.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2009 às 16:57)

Por aqui se continua de céu totalmente azul com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 17.8ºc pressão 1028.4hpa e 34%hr.


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2009 às 17:13)

Que bela primavera tens por aí André 

Por cá as Mimosas "explodiram" em amarelo com o seu intenso e característico cheiro.

Quanto a máximas, fiquei bem longe da máxima do ano (18.5ºC) tendo registado 14.8ºC que é a temperatura actual


----------



## DMartins (22 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

Nova máxima: *21.1º*

Actual: *16.9º*


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 18:00)

Como já disse tive de máxima 21,7ºC...

Agora vou ainda com 17,7ºC, 41%HR e 1026hpa com o vento a soprar fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2009 às 18:09)

Boa tarde. Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco. Mais uma minima abaixo dos 10 graus.

Tmin - 9,9ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 22 de Fevereiro de 2009 17:05:49

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,1
Trend (per hour) +0,4
Average today    17,9
Wind chill       18,1
Heat index       18,1
Dew Point        10,2
Rel Humidity     61%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 SE
Average Speed    2,1 NNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 70,8
Total this year  152,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1031,7
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 18:32)

Dados actuais:

16,3º
52% HR
1027 mb
1,1 km/h


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2009 às 18:34)

Céu limpo e 11,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 
-0,4ºC / 13,9ºC. Mais uma manhã de geada. 

Sanábria esta manhã.          Moncalvo (2.044 m.)


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 11,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> -0,4ºC / 13,9ºC. Mais uma manhã de geada.
> ...



Excelente!
Que saudades de lá ir...

Por aqui, mais um dia igual aos ultimos 15...
Máxima de 17.7ºC

De momento, sigo com 14.6ºC.
O resto nem vale a pena dizer como está...


----------



## thunderboy (22 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

Sigo com 14.9ºC. A máxima foi de 20.6ºC e a HR mínima foi de 34%. Pensava que era a estação que tinha avariado, mas pelos vistos não sou o único.


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 19:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> O resto nem vale a pena dizer como está...



É assim tão mau? 

Agora as noites têm estado mais quentes, está-se bem na rua (pelo menos em comparação com o mês passado ).


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 20:46)

Fantásticas fotos, *Dan*!


Neste momento tenho 11,1ºC de temperatura, a descer ao ritmo de -0,5ºC/h

Humidade nos 71%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,0ºC

O céu mantém-se limpo!


----------



## vinc7e (22 Fev 2009 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

por aqui máxima de 18.7ºC

agora sigo com *8.0ºC*


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 21:24)

Actual:

12,4º
0,0 km/h
69% HR
1026 mb


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Dan disse:


> Sanábria esta manhã.          Moncalvo (2.044 m.)



Parece gelado, belas fotos Dan 

Por Queluz, mínima de 10.1ºC e máxima 18.5ºC.

Por Loulé, mínima de 8.4ºC e máxima de 21.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Fev 2009 às 21:42)

Extremos do dia:
9.5ºC
17.7ºC

Despeço-me com 13ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e 1025hpa...
Até amanhã!!


----------



## Brigantia (22 Fev 2009 às 21:44)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 11,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> -0,4ºC / 13,9ºC. Mais uma manhã de geada.
> ...




Lindo DanBons registos.

Qual seria a acumulação no topo?


A Sanabria deve estar fantástica.


Por aqui 4,6ºC, 72%HR e 1029hPa.


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Boa noite

Depois de um dia primaveril, com a temperatura a rondar os 20º C, a noite segue serena.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura 13,5º C
Pressão atm 1022 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 12.1ºc pressão 1026.8hpa e 58%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.8/18.3ºc.


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Que grandes fotos Dan, a 1º parece de um glaciar! Se não chover ou fizer um calor excepcional, essa neve ainda vai durar bastante tempo.

Por cá tenho 5,8ºC, 64% e 1027 hPa. A mínima foi de uns frustrantes 0,0ºC e a máxima de 12,9ºC.


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui estou com *20,2ºC*.
> Ultrapassei, pela primeira vez este ano, a barreira dos 20ºC!
> A humidade mantém-se baixa, nos 36%.
> O vento é praticamente nulo.
> ...



por aqui as ameixeiras de folhas vermelha (devem ter um nome especifico) ja estao todas cheias de flores.




como é que se ve o histotica anterior a 2007 no meteociel?


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2009 às 22:41)

_Extremos do dia 22.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *16,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,6ºC*

PS: Boas fotos, *Dan* e *AnDré*


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Sigo agora com:

10,7º
1,9 km/h Oeste
1026 mb
79% HR


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 17,8 ºC (14h53)
Mínima = 7,8 ºC (04h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

*No Alentejo, o campo florido (típico do final de Março e início de Abril) estende-se já a perder de vista, nesta primavera antecipada.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *17,8 ºC* (dia 22); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

Boa Noite

Neste momento sigo com 8.6ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.1ºC
T.Minima: 4.5ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu completamente limpo, e humidade baixa._


Neste momento estou com a mínima do dia, de *9,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 23:27)

Máxima:21,7ºC
Mínima:9,8ºC

Rajada máxima:25,9km/h E

Actual: 11,5ºC, 62%HR, 1024hpa e vento nulo


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

*Dan*, as fotografias estão um espectáculo!
Como o Fil dizia, parecem de um glaciar! 

-------------

Por aqui segue uma noite em tudo semelhante a de ontem.
12,2ºC e 53% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 11,6ºC
Tmáx: 20,3ºC

Com a humidade a variar entre 34 e 66%.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

O dia 22/02 foi mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura mínima foi de 6.8°C e a máxima de 18.7°C. Neste momento a temperatura está nos 9.6°C.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Fev 2009 às 02:30)

Extremos de hoje:

T.máx:20.6ºC
T.mín:6.3ºC

Precipitação:0mm

Estão 5.8ºC, até amanhã


----------



## Luca (23 Fev 2009 às 02:50)

Olá boa noite

Aqui em Sacavém está uma noite calmíssima e só tenho 11 ºC.
Gosto muito de sol mas durarão estas condições muito mais tempo? Ainda estamos em Fevereiro!


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2009 às 02:54)

tudo calmo e sereno, sigo com *9.0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2009 às 06:17)

Sê Bem-Vindo(a), *Luca*!


Por aqui, noite calma, onde o vento só soprou entre as 2h e as 3h, fazendo a humidade descer abruptamente, e a temperatura subir. De resto, nada mais a assinalar...

A mínima foi de *8,0ºC*, há pouco!

Neste momento tenho 8,3ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Fev 2009 às 07:49)

Bom dia! Mais um começo de dia com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 5°C na parte da vila onde estou, um pouco mais baixa que a registada onde moro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 3.2ºC.

Neste momento estão 9.1ºC, o céu está limpo e a pressão está nos 1025hPa.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2009 às 10:19)

A minima desta noite foi de *7,8ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte

Temp: *13,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia a todos os mascarados de *fenómenos meteorológicos*...
Por aqui céu limpo - acho que já lá vai quase um ano que não vejo as nuvens e a chuva
Temp. actual - 12ºc e a subir, subir...
Esta noite, temp. mínima de 2,0ºC
Bons fenómenos meteorológicos FANTASIOSOS hoje e amanhã, pois é C.A.R.N.A.V.A.L


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2009 às 10:55)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 6,5ºC por aqui.


Mínima de 0,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *8,1 ºC* em Moscavide.

---

Por Gaia, estou com vento moderado com rajadas, ao contrário do que acontece por Moscavide.
Arrisco uma rajada máxima de cerca de 45 km/h até agora, com a temperatura nos *15,0 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2009 às 11:49)

Boas, por aqui, continua a Primavera, céu limpo e sigo com 18.1ºC. Vamos no 9ºdia consecutivo com levante no Algarve.


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Lindo DanBons registos.
> 
> Qual seria a acumulação no topo?
> 
> ...



Por onde andei, uma área de topo a uma altitude entre os 1800 e os 2000 metros, estava quase tudo coberto de neve: a vegetação, as turfeiras e até os pequenos cursos de água. A acumulação seria aproximadamente de 0,5-1m, em alguns locais um pouco mais, noutros menos. Mas as maiores acumulações até devem estar nos vales, junto aos cursos de água. Havia ainda neve nas aldeias: como em San Martin de Castañeda ou Galende.
Tal como disse o Fil, se não chover com alguma intensidade, temos neve por várias semanas. Pode ser que volte a nevar 





Penso que seja a Peña Trevinca (2.127 m.) ao fundo.


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 12:29)

Dados actuais:

15,4º
1020 mb
52% HR
ENE 9,1 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (23 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

Bom dia
Estão 17.7ºC e mínima foi de 3.4ºC. O céu está limpo.
Foi só a mim ou deu-se mesmo uma quebra na pressão atmosférica esta noite?

Excellentes fotos!


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

thunderboy disse:


> Foi só a mim ou deu-se mesmo uma quebra na pressão atmosférica esta noite?



Não foi só a ti.  Foi a ti e muito provavelmente aconteceu também em muitas estações, incluindo a minha. É sinal que o AA está a enfraquecer um pouco.


----------



## DMartins (23 Fev 2009 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *8.2º*

Actual: *21.º*


----------



## vinc7e (23 Fev 2009 às 14:13)

Boas, 

por aqui *18.2ºC* 

mínima de 2.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2009 às 14:17)

Boas tardesmais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 18.9ºc pressão 1019.8hpa com 42%hr.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2009 às 14:34)

Tive uma mínima de 6,7ºC...

Agora já vou com 20,4ºC mas já foi aos  21,2ºC...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2009 às 15:37)

Depois de uma mínima alta, atendendo a que foi uma madrugada de céu limpo,
(9.7º ) ,eis-nos numa dia de autêntica Primavera já com 20,7º e evidentemente com a continuação do céu completamente limpo.
Há dias em Fevereiro assim...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2009 às 15:46)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por cá estão 20.4ºC, céu limpo e a pressão está nos 1020hPa.
Já é o 13º dia consecutivo sem percipitação.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2009 às 15:54)

Boas tardes a todos...
Após uma mínima de 8.7ºC, eis que sigo com 17.9ºC, após já ter atingido os 18ºC...
Destaco a descida algo acentuada da pressão atmosférica, algo que pode indiciar que se possa a estar a cozinhar alguma alteração, ou que pelo menos comece a corrosão do AA que já chateia...
De qualquer forma, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 16:11)

Dados actuais:

19,2º (já tocou nos 19,4º)
1018 mb
35% HR
2,6 km/h Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2009 às 16:34)

ALARME! ALARME! Surgem os cirrus vindos de norte...
Tenho apenas 16,5ºC e tive uma máxima de 17,0ºc - máxima do ano
Vá, não se riam que o caso é sério...17,0ºc é muito, muito quente! Mais só lá para o verão quando chegar aos 38ºC
Continua um tempo magnífico e é bom aproveitar o que temos.
BOM CARNAVAL


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2009 às 16:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> ALARME! ALARME! Surgem os cirrus vindos de norte...
> Tenho apenas 16,5ºC e tive uma máxima de 17,0ºc - máxima do ano
> Vá, não se riam que o caso é sério...17,0ºc é muito, muito quente! Mais só lá para o verão quando chegar aos 38ºC
> Continua um tempo magnífico e é bom aproveitar o que temos.
> BOM CARNAVAL



Amanha e quarta deves ir aos 20ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Por aqui agora vou com 20,3ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 21,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 16:53)

A temperatura caiu para os 18,7 graus actuais.

A pressão continua a descer, está agora nos 1018 milibares. 

O nosso amigo AA está mais frágil agora


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2009 às 17:15)

miguel disse:


> Amanha e quarta deves ir aos 20ºC


Já coloquei o sobretudo no baú...talvez (talvez) só para o ano precise
Tenho algum vento de nordeste - se parasse talvez fosse a mais do que os 20ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2009 às 17:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já coloquei o sobretudo no baú...talvez (talvez) só para o ano precise
> Tenho algum vento de nordeste - se parasse talvez fosse a mais do que os 20ºC.



Xiii que exagero, estamos agora no Verão, sol, praia, t-shirt de manhã há noite, a partir de meados de Marços já não será nada disto, visto que a nortada vai-se intenseficar a partir de tal mês, e até Setembro, por isso o sobretudo ainda vai dar muito jeito este ano  é tudo uma questão de AA.


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 18:25)

Dados actuais:

16º
52% HR
1018 mb
ONO 5,0 km/h


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2009 às 18:57)

Depois de uma volta pelas praias Gaienses (desde o Bico de Cabedelo até Miramar - Sr. da Pedra) [8km]  com muito calor e sem vento 

Já a máxima de Canidelo não foi além dos *17,6ºC* 

Agora, com o céu limpo e sem vento
Temp: *12,3ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2009 às 18:59)

Céu limpo e 11,5ºC


Extremos de hoje:

0,5ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (23 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

Boas,

Dados da minha estação:

Mínima:-0,9ºC

Máxima: 18ºC (Valor um pouco estranho, tenho de resolver o problema das máximas)

Actual: 9,7ºC, 43%HR, 1020hPa e céu limpo.


Tempo chato este


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2009 às 19:06)

Boas noites,mais um dia passado por céu limpocom vento fraco.

Dados actuais 13.9ºc pressão 1018.2hpa com 51%hr.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2009 às 19:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de neblina mas sempre com sol, até meio da tarde, neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento sigo com 14.2ºC, céu limpo, vento é nulo e a pressão está nos 1018.6hPa.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.8ºC

T.Minima: 3.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2009 às 19:22)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dados da minha estação:
> 
> ...



E eu também, mas ao contrário... Tenho tido máximas sempre abaixo da média do pessoal... Deve estar demasiado bem colocado, o sensor...
Por falar em máximas, hoje igualou a máxima do mês, com 18.1ºC... Curioso é que a máxima do ano é ainda a de Janeiro... De momento, 13.7ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 19:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> E eu também, mas ao contrário... Tenho tido máximas sempre abaixo da média do pessoal... Deve estar demasiado bem colocado, o sensor...
> Por falar em máximas, hoje igualou a máxima do mês, com 18.1ºC... Curioso é que a máxima do ano é ainda a de Janeiro... De momento, 13.7ºC



O sensor deve de estar numa posição linda deve... 

Estou a brincar 

O meu neste momento acusa 14,1º e 1018 mb, com 66% HR.

Post nº 1500.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2009 às 20:05)

Boa noite! Por cá tem sido um dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com chuva.

Tmin - 12,6ºC
Tmax - 16ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 23 de Fevereiro de 2009 19:01:10

Temperature (°C):
Current          12,8
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    12,8
Wind chill       12,8
Heat index       12,8
Dew Point        10,1
Rel Humidity     84%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 ESE
Average Speed    1,0 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,6
Total today      14,7
Total yesterday  153,9
Total this month 239,1
Total this year  320,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1020,4
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## vinc7e (23 Fev 2009 às 20:18)

Boa noite,

por aqui máxima de 19.4ºC 

neste momento *9.7ºC*


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 20:31)

Boa sorte a todos os açorianos, desfrutem bastante do que vos espera nas próximas horas. 

Quem me dera estar nos açores agora, sempre era melhor do que estar aqui a morrer de tédio.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Fev 2009 às 21:06)

Pela cidade de Castelo Branco o céu encontra-se limpo, quanto à temperatura não sei porque não disponho de termometro aqui,mas  está uma noite agradavel para esta época. Quanto a Cernache a mínima foi de 5.5°C  e a máxima de 17.4°C. BOM CARNAVAL


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

Fico-me com 12.8ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco, pressão nos 1018hpa.
Extremos do dia: 
8.7ºC
18.1ºC
Até amanhã!


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Dados actuais:

12,1º
1018 mb
67% HR
Vento nulo


----------



## Brigantia (23 Fev 2009 às 22:08)

Neste momento céu limpo, 3,8ºC, 68%HR e 1021hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

Boa noite,

Dados deste dia primaveril de hoje:
TMáx: 17,4ºC
Tmin: 7,5ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

Boas

Máxima:21,2ºC
Mínima:6,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 21,2km/h


Actual:12,5ºC, 54%, 1017hpa


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

miguel disse:


> Máxima:21,2ºC



É lá!!! Bela máxima para esta altura do ano!!!! Vê-se logo que o tempo está de Sueste!!! O mar está agitado por aqui, e, tal como acontece no Verão, em alturas de Sueste, está sempre mais quente ai para cima do que no Algarve!!!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 18,9 ºC (14h16)
Mínima = 8,6 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica nas últimas vinte e quatro horas.*

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *18,9 ºC* (dia 23); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2009 às 22:57)

ecobcg disse:


> É lá!!! Bela máxima para esta altura do ano!!!! Vê-se logo que o tempo está de Sueste!!! O mar está agitado por aqui, e, tal como acontece no Verão, em alturas de Sueste, está sempre mais quente ai para cima do que no Algarve!!!



Já a dois dias seguidos que tenho estes valores ontem tive 21,7ºc e hoje 21,2ºC...amanha deverei ter uns 22ºC...Segundo a estação (RUEMA) do IM Setúbal hoje foi aos 22,4ºC 


Agora sigo com uma noite agradável com 13,2ºc agora


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

miguel disse:


> Já a dois dias seguidos que tenho estes valores ontem tive 21,7ºc e hoje 21,2ºC...amanha deverei ter uns 22ºC...Segundo a estação (RUEMA) do IM Setúbal hoje foi aos 22,4ºC



Estas temperaturas não são normais para esta época do ano. E não me venham com conversas que isto tudo é por causa do AA e não sei quê porque a mim ninguém me faz mudar de ideias...

Chamem-me dramático, alarmista, enfim, o que quiserem, mas escrevam o que vos digo: este verão vai ser ainda mais SECO e QUENTE do que o habitual.

Hoje cheguei aos 19,4 graus (máxima). A humidade chegou a descer aos 34% (extremo mínimo). Acham estes valores normais? Então esperem por Março ou Abril...

E se para amanhã estão a prever uma pequena subida da temperatura então mais me ajudam...


----------



## cactus (23 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Boas a todos , com este tempo "estranho" para a época, o que será que nos espera daqui para a frente ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 12.7ºc,pressão 1018.6hpa com 45%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.5/20.0ºc.


----------



## DMartins (23 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

*22/2:*


Min: 8.2º - Max: 21.9º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> E eu também, mas ao contrário... Tenho tido máximas sempre abaixo da média do pessoal... Deve estar demasiado bem colocado, o sensor...
> Por falar em máximas, hoje igualou a máxima do mês, com 18.1ºC... Curioso é que a máxima do ano é ainda a de Janeiro... De momento, 13.7ºC



As máximas nunca ficam subestimadas, por isso não há problema nenhum com o teu sensor nem com a sua colocação.
Talvez o tenhas até bastante bem colocado; seria de desconfiar era se as tuas máximas fossem excessivamente elevadas.
Penso que se notas o inverso é porque está tudo bem e o sensor está bem localizado.
Eu também noto que as minhas máximas ficam aparentemente «baixas», mas na realidade não ficam muito baixas, a estação é que fica num local bem arejado.
Se os registos tivessem de pecar - no teu caso - seriam por excesso e nunca por defeito.

---

Por Vila Nova de Gaia, noite muito agradável para passear pela marginal, com céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura a subir para os *9,4 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Vou me despedir por hoje com 12,6ºc e 49%HR com o vento fraco inferior a 10km/h...Fiquem bem ate amanha


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

Brigantia disse:


> Neste momento céu limpo, 3,8ºC, 68%HR e 1021hPa.



Boa noite!
parece-me que existe uma diferença significativa nos valores em relação às outras duas estações online em Bragança, não achas?


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

Olá boas noites .

*Extremos do dia 23FEV2009*

Temp. Máx: 18,6ºC 
Temp. Mín: 5ºC

Hoje tive a temperatura máxima mais alta, por mim registada, este ano 2009 , que desgraça estas temperaturas de quase 20ºC e sem precipitação alguma. Se a Primavera não nos trouxer umas boas chuvadas isto começa a ficar complicado, em especial a Sul e no interior alentejano. 
O destaque vai ainda para a grande descida da pressão atmosférica, quase 10hPa em 20h.

Neste momento ainda vou com uns "escaldantes" 12,1ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1019hPa.


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

_Extremos do dia 23.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *17,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,8ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,3ºC*


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2009 às 00:12)

Lightning disse:


> Estas temperaturas não são normais para esta época do ano. E não me venham com conversas que isto tudo é por causa do AA e não sei quê porque a mim ninguém me faz mudar de ideias...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Em situações anticiclónicas a amplitude é sempre maior, máximas mais elevadas e mínimas mais baixas. Neste mês os valores de temperatura até nem estão muito longe da normal. Em grande parte do país, Fevereiro deve terminar com anomalia positiva nas máximas e anomalia negativa nas mínimas.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

Lightning disse:


> Estas temperaturas não são normais para esta época do ano. E não me venham com conversas que isto tudo é por causa do AA e não sei quê porque a mim ninguém me faz mudar de ideias...
> Chamem-me dramático, alarmista, enfim, o que quiserem, mas escrevam o que vos digo: este verão vai ser ainda mais SECO e QUENTE do que o habitual.
> Hoje cheguei aos 19,4 graus (máxima). A humidade chegou a descer aos 34% (extremo mínimo). Acham estes valores normais? Então esperem por Março ou Abril...
> E se para amanhã estão a prever uma pequena subida da temperatura então mais me ajudam...



Verão quente ??  queres mais Verão que isto ?? vai ser complicado, a única coisa que falta é a depressão térmica, mas já não deve faltar muito  estamos em transicção, para algo que já não é bem Primavera nem Verão, é um tempo com surpresas digamos assim, temos que ter calma e ver as coisas com lógica.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2009 às 01:22)

Extremos do dia 23, por Moscavide:

Tm: *8,1 ºC*
Tx: *20,6 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2009 às 01:24)

Por Vila Nova de Gaia, noite agradável de céu quase limpo.
Bastante humidade e alguma névoa, com uma temperatura de *8,4 ºC*.
Dá perfeitamente para andar de t-shirt na rua, sente-se apenas bastante humidade e orvalho sobre os carros.


----------



## Luca (24 Fev 2009 às 02:09)

olá boa noite 




Prevê-se alguma nebulosidade para os próximos dias mas sem pingos não é?


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 02:51)

Extremos de hoje(ontem):

T.min:3.4ºC
T.máx:20.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Fev 2009 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 3.2ºC, por agora estão 8.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Fiquem bem e bom carnaval.


----------



## psm (24 Fev 2009 às 09:15)

Neste momento na Ericeira está céu limpo, e com alguma neblina fraca, bem Primavera.


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 7,5ºC.


1,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2009 às 10:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boa noite!
> parece-me que existe uma diferença significativa nos valores em relação às outras duas estações online em Bragança, não achas?



As outras duas estações online são a mesma só que debitam dados por intervalos de tempo diferentes.
Parecem diferentes porque uma está mal indicada no mapa mas ambas debitam dados da estação do Fil.
Se tiver errado o Fil que me corrija.

Mas de facto existem algumas diferenças, principalmente nas máximas, por isso é que irei ter os dados online durante esta semana para fazer alguns testes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2009 às 10:47)

Bons diasantes de mais nada,bom dia de carnaval!

Por aqui vira o disco e toca o mesmo,céu limpo com vento fraco de E.

Dados actuais 14.9ºc,pressão 1018.4hpa com 53%hr.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 11:35)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de novo de 6,7ºC...

Actualmente vou com 15,8ºC, 50%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 11:42)

A esta hora registo 17,4 graus (já esteve nos 18,6).

Humidade relativa nos 52% e pressão nos 1018 mb.

Vento fraco.

Estou para ver a máxima de hoje...


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Lightning disse:


> A esta hora registo 17,4 graus (já esteve nos 18,6).
> 
> Humidade relativa nos 52% e pressão nos 1018 mb.
> 
> ...



Bem quente que por aí já vai 

Aqui ainda vai pelos 11.3ºC. Ontem graças ao nevoeiro ao início da manhã a máxima não subiu muito. Vamos ver até onde vai hoje...


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 11:47)

Tenho agora 17,4ºC com 46%HR


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 12:04)

A temperatura caiu bastante, mas porquê? E continua a descer... 16,3º

A humidade relativa também anda a saltar bastante, dos 41% para os 53% 

Tanto os valores de temperatura com os de humidade relativa têm vaipes... 

Será que a estação está boa?


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 12:05)

E agora 16,9ºc e 49%HR dia muito mais fresco que os últimos dois...está fresco e húmido esta dia pelo menos até ao momento mas durante a tarde deve aquecer


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 12:09)

Lightning disse:


> A temperatura caiu bastante, mas porquê? E continua a descer... 16,3º



Se calhar sentou-se aí uma gaivota molhada em cima do sensor.

Sigo com17.1ºC e a HR nos 56%


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 12:13)

thunderboy disse:


> Se calhar sentou-se aí uma gaivota molhada em cima do sensor.



E bem molhada, já vai nos 15,5º a temperatura. Em menos de meia hora caiu mais de 3 graus 

Que é que se passa afinal?


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 12:15)

Aqui também estou a descer e vou com 15,9ºC com humidade nos 53%, o vento aumentou um pouco e ronda agora constantemente os 15km/h


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 12:17)

Pois aí está a explicação, o vento. Já agora é de Oeste?

Sigo com 17.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 12:20)

thunderboy disse:


> Pois aí está a explicação, o vento. Já agora é de Oeste?
> 
> Sigo com 17.2ºC



Não me parece que o vento seja a explicação, a não ser que eu esteja enganado. É vento fraco, mas quase sempre vindo de Este, outras vezes de Este-Noroeste...


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Lightning disse:


> Não me parece que o vento seja a explicação, a não ser que eu esteja enganado. É vento fraco, mas quase sempre vindo de Este, outras vezes de Este-Noroeste...



Pois se ele vem de Este isso é estranho.

Aqu vai subindo e está nos 17.4ºC


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

thunderboy disse:


> Pois se ele vem de Este isso é estranho.



Sim, vem sempre de Este. Está a começar a aparecer nebolusidade ao fundo, e o céu está nublado por nuvens muito altas. A temperatura recomeçou a subir, 15,6 graus neste momento.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 12:25)

thunderboy disse:


> Pois aí está a explicação, o vento. Já agora é de Oeste?
> 
> Sigo com 17.2ºC



Sim o vento está de SW/W e ronda os 10 a 20km/h mas a explicação maior aqui está na neblina o tempo está húmido 51% a temperatura é de 15,8ºC... Pelo menos aqui no verão tem muitos dias assim por esta hora depois só aquece verdadeiramente ao fim da tarde


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 12:27)

miguel disse:


> Sim o vento está de SW/W e ronda os 10 a 20km/h mas a explicação maior aqui está na neblina o tempo está húmido 51% a temperatura é de 15,8ºC... Pelo menos aqui no verão tem muitos dias assim por esta hora depois só aquece verdadeiramente ao fim da tarde



Aqui acontece que até às 13h sobe timidamente e a partir daí dispara.


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 13:06)

A explicação neste caso está mesmo no vento e na sua direcção...






Reparem nos dois rectângulos amarelos e vejam o que aconteceu à temperatura (linha verde) quando o vento mudou de direcção (linha vermelha). E vejam o que aconteceu também à humidade (linha azul): disparou por aí acima...  

Ao que parece o vento de Este é mais fresco e traz maus humidade consigo, o que fez descer e bem a temperatura.

Neste momento ela voltou a subir. Está agora nos 17,1 graus.

Nunca pensei que o vento pudesse fazer tanta diferença na temperatura...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2009 às 13:17)

Lightning disse:


> Nunca pensei que o vento pudesse fazer tanta diferença na temperatura...



Se o vento estivesse de norte/noroeste ias ver o que era uma queda na temperatura 

Aqui pelo Algarve muitas nuvens altas, nota-se bem que já existe a formação de uma depressão a sud*o*este do território, vento fraco de sudeste.


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 13:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se o vento estivesse de norte/noroeste ias ver o que era uma queda na temperatura
> 
> Aqui pelo Algarve muitas nuvens altas, nota-se bem que já existe a formação de uma depressão a sudueste do território, vento fraco de sudeste.



Mas como é que podes afirmar que já se nota bem que existe a formação de uma depressão?

Não era suposto ela vir só na sexta? 

Ou será que se antecipou?... 

-----------------

O vento virou mais para Sul, agora é vê-la a subir bem. 17,5º neste momento. A humidade está a ir por aí abaixo... 52%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2009 às 13:24)

Boas tardescéu limpo com vento fraco de E.

Por aqui a manhã já foi passada na rega do quintal,relva do jardim,arvores de fruta larangeiras e limoeiros tudo com aspecto que já não via agua há muito tempojuntamente com uma ferroada de uma abelha que não devia ter gostado do banhofoi picar-me por cima da roupa na barriga.
Há coisasfoi doloroso para mim e para o bicho

Dados actuais 18.2ºc pressão 1017.8hpa e 42%hr.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2009 às 13:56)

Lightning disse:


> Mas como é que podes afirmar que já se nota bem que existe a formação de uma depressão?
> 
> Não era suposto ela vir só na sexta?
> 
> Ou será que se antecipou?...



Aquilo que vem normalmente antes das depressões, são nuvens altas, cirros, estractus, fractus etc.


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aquilo que vem normalmente antes das depressões, são nuvens altas, cirros, estractus, fractus etc.



Então nesse caso também já posso afirmar que por aqui já existem alguns sinais da formação dessa depressão, com nuvens altas a cobrir o céu neste momento.

A temperatura continua a subir, estável. 17,8 graus agora.

A humidade continua a caír, 48%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Boas,por aqui vai um tempo que é uma maravilha!Quentinho com céu limpo.

Máxima do ano 21.0ºc,alcançada hoje com a actual 19.5ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Fev 2009 às 17:23)

Boa tarde...A mínima esta noite foi de 8.7ºC, e a máxima de 18.9ºC (máxima do ano)...
De momento sigo com 16.6ºC, 1017hpa, e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Por Melgaço a máxima do ano também foi batida, registei 19.5ºC. A média mensal já atingiu os 8ºC e irá continuar a subir.

A mínima ficou-se nos 4.0ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2009 às 17:32)

Olá. Por cá dia quente com céu pouco nublado

Tmin - 11,1ºC
TMax - 23,1ºC

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 24 de Fevereiro de 2009 16:26:51

Temperature (°C):
Current          19,4
Trend (per hour) -0,9
Average today    0
Wind chill       19,4
Heat index       19,4
Dew Point        11,7
Rel Humidity     62%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 NW
Average Speed    3,6 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  14,7
Total this month 239,4
Total this year  320,7

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,1
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## DMartins (24 Fev 2009 às 17:58)

*23/2:*

Dia de bastante calor, vento fraco e céu limpo.

Min: *6.6º* 

Max: *21.4º*

Actual: *16.2º*

EDIT: Em 15 minutos, desceu dos *16.2º*, para *15.5º* actuais.
depois chega aos 10º e anda sobe e desce....


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2009 às 18:21)

Boas, 

Neste momento céu limpo, 14,0ºC, 40%HRe 1019hPa.


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2009 às 20:18)

Céu limpo e 11,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

1,6ºC / 17,0ºC (máxima mais alta do ano).


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2009 às 20:34)

Faro e Porto quase sem anomalia nos últimos 365 dias.









Beja e Bragança com anomalia negativa.









NOAA


----------



## jpmartins (24 Fev 2009 às 20:38)

Boa Noite
Por aqui céu estrelado, temp. actual 9.7ºC.
Tmax. 17.4ºC
Tmin. 3.4ºC
Pressão: 1018.4hPa


----------



## vinc7e (24 Fev 2009 às 20:46)

Boas,

hoje por aqui:

Mínima 2.5ºC
Máxima 18.7ºC

neste momento *8.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

Boas,céu limpo com o vento a sentir-se da direção W.

Dados actuais 12.7ºc,pressão 1018.2hpa e 55%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.9/21.0ºc.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Fev 2009 às 21:40)

Temp. actual: 9.2ºC
HR76%
Pressão:1018.8 hPA


----------



## DMartins (24 Fev 2009 às 21:44)

Boas.
Céu limpo, e *10.9º*


----------



## tclor (24 Fev 2009 às 21:53)

Mais um dia de primavera antecipada por aqui.
Neste momento 8,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 22:05)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:6,7ºC
Máxima:20,1ºC

Rajada máxima: 20,2km/h SW

Actual:
12,8ºC
53%HR
1018hpa
Vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

Extremos de hoje

T.mín:3.1ºC
T.máx:21.8ºC

Grande amplitude térmica, muito perto dos  20ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Fev 2009 às 22:16)

boas...
extremos do dia:
8.7°C
18.9°C
Despeço-me com 13.2°C e 1019 hpa.
Ate amanhã!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 18,8 ºC (14h03)
Mínima = 7,8 ºC (06h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 18,9 ºC (dia 23); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

Dados de Bragança:
6,7ºC
75%HR
1021hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Fev 2009 às 22:24)

Boa Noite.

Neste momento estão 10.6ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.1ºC
T.Minima: 3.2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 24 de Fevereiro de 2009 21:35:37

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,7
Trend (per hour) -0,5
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       13,7
Heat index       13,7
Dew Point        9,1
Rel Humidity     74%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 NW
Average Speed    2,6 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  14,7
Total this month 239,4
Total this year  320,7

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1029,4
Trend (per hour) +0,6


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

Registo de um raio a SO de Lisboa por volta das 16h.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

Neste momento 7.8ºC
HR80%


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

*Extremos do dia 24FEV2009*

Temp. Máx: 18,8ºC
Temp. Mín: 5,1ºC

Mais um dia com máximas perto dos 20ºC . Hoje novo máximo do ano.
De resto dia Primaveril e aborrecido do ponto de vista meteorológico .


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

Apesar do céu limpo, ainda 7,1ºC a esta hora.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

Falando do tempo nestes dias de Carnaval, foi o que se queria para que a diversão e os desfiles fossem um sucesso. Muito sol e temperaturas amenas. E ainda bem que assim foi. Agora poderia mudar pois o meu pluviómetro daqui pouco ganha teias de aranha


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 5°C e a máxima de 17.5°C. A rajada máxima ficou-se pelos 20.2km/h. Agora sigo com 8.1°C, o céu, está limpo claro. Quanto à precipitação, essa já não há registo vai fazer 15dias. E é assim. Até manhã!


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2009 às 02:03)

_*Extremos do dia 24.Fevereiro.2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Neblina e vento fraco

Temp: *8,0ºC*

Belo dia para passear em Braga e Aveiro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2009 às 08:43)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 2.4ºC:cold.
Neste momento estão 6.2ºC, céu limpo e a pressão está nos 1023.2hPa.


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia a todos, depois do sol o nevoeiro abunda por estas zonas, sigo com 11ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Está um nevoeiro bem espesso a cobrir esta área... Num 8º andar, mal vejo a estrada ao nível de um rés-do-chão(!)...
Quanto à temperatura, a mesma está nos 11ºC, após uma mínima de 8.1ºC.
Pressão nos 1021hpa (tendência de subida)...
Na RTP, a metereologista de serivço lá vai avisando que isto vai mudar para o fim de semana, com umas pingas a caminho... Nada que neste forum não se tivesse já antevisto....


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco numa manhã que se ficou pelo "fresco". A tarde essa promete ser bem quente!


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 5,9ºC.

Mínima de 1,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2009 às 09:55)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *8,4 ºC* em Moscavide, com uma temperatura actual de *10,0 ºC*.

---

Por Vila Nova de Gaia, sigo com temperaturas mais elevadas e *11,8 ºC* actualmente, com bastante sol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2009 às 09:58)

Extremos de dia 24, em Moscavide:

Tm: *9,1 ºC*
Tx: *19,6 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2009 às 10:16)

Céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *13,0ºC*

A minima desta noite foi de *6,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2009 às 10:41)

Saio de Vila Nova de Gaia em direcção a Aveiro com *13,8 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2009 às 10:42)

Impressionante.
O meu sensor está dentro do RS, e a esta hora ainda leva com sombra.
Marca agora *16.7º*. Será fruto do vento que se faz sentir?
Vendo a temperatura que faz em Gaia perto do mar, registada pelo amigo Daniel, não é de estranhar...
EDIT: Às 11:00 -»  *17.0º*
EDIT: Às 11:27 -»  *17.2º*

Mínima de hoje: *7.5º*


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2009 às 12:14)

Finalmente levantou o nevoeiro, mas ainda subsiste uma névoa que não me deixa ver as duas pontes....
A temperatura está nos 14.2ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Fev 2009 às 12:20)

Boa Dia
Lisboa-AJUDA-Monsanto


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

-» *12h:30m*

-» *20.3º*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Boas tardes,céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 17.4ºc,pressão 1023.5hpa e 49%hr.


----------



## amarusp (25 Fev 2009 às 13:12)

Tempo quente e céu limpo em Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

boa tarde por aqui 17.6ºc com um dia lindo de Primavera


----------



## Acardoso (25 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

boa tarde pessoal...

temp. min:3.6º

sigo com:

pressao:1021.4hpa
temp:18.9º
humid:49%

nesta altura nao ha vento e o ceu esta completamente limpo...


----------



## jpmartins (25 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

Boa tarde
Mais um dia de céu limpo, tudo sabe até um certo ponto já pode volta o Inverno em força.

Temp. actual 17.3ºC
*Tmin. 3.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

Céu limpo com vento fraco de Este,temperatura actual 19.4ºc.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Fev 2009 às 14:31)

Boas tardes a todos
A mínima foi de 3.3ºC. Agora está céu limpo, vento fraco de SE, HR de 40% e 20.9ºC.

Estou curioso para saber a máxima


----------



## squidward (25 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

por aqui já vai nos *19.9ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (25 Fev 2009 às 14:45)

Continua a subir bem e já vai nos 21.4ºC.
Ainda vai aquecer até às 16h


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Fev 2009 às 15:37)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 8.5ºC e uma máxima de 16.2ºC que é também a temperatura actual.


----------



## DRC (25 Fev 2009 às 16:00)

Registo de temperaturas
*
BAIRRO DE S. PEDRO (SABUGAL)*

SABADO, 21 DE FEV 2009

Máx: 16,8ºC

DOMINGO, 22 DE FEV 2009

Mín: 1,9ºC
Máx: 17,3ºC

SEGUNDA, 23 DE FEV 2009

Mín:  -0,7ºC
Max: 16,9ºC

TERÇA , 24 DE FEV 2009

Mín: -2,3ºC
Máx: 17,8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (25 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

Finalmente posso afirmar a máxima, a mais alta do ano, que foi de 22.1ºC
O vento é fraco de SE.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2009 às 16:47)

Por aqui, a máxima terá sido de 17.5ºC, embora ainda possa bater esse valor por umas décimas, visto que está nos 17.4ºC...


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2009 às 17:13)

Céu limpo e 15,6ºC com 15,9ºC de máxima até ao momento.

Máxima de hoje um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de hoje por cá foi de 21.7ºC,  é a máxima mais alta do ano até ao momento.
Neste momento estão 15.8ºC, céu limpo e a pressão é de 1019.5hPa.

T.Minima de hoje: 2.4ºC


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

Máxima de 23.9º 
Noutro ponto da cidade, tiveram 23.1º


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança tarde de sol e céu practicamente limpo 

Ainda resta alguma neve nas serras a Norte da cidade


----------



## amarusp (25 Fev 2009 às 19:24)

Boa noite, 11,3ºC em Loriga. Existe neve a partir dos 1500m na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2009 às 19:29)

Céu limpo e 12,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

1,5ºC / 15,9ºC


Apesar da geada que tem ocorrido todas as manhãs, os dias já são tipicamente de Primavera. Até as pequenas lagartixas já saíram da hibernação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

Boas noites,mais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco e temperaturas agradáveis. 

Tempo actual 15.6ºc pressão 1023.6hpa e 53%hr.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Fev 2009 às 19:42)

Boa Noite
Sigo com,
Temp.actual: 12.5ºC
T.max. 12.5ºC
Pressão: 1022.4 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2009 às 20:16)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 19,5 ºC (14h30)
Mínima = 7,8 ºC (05h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 14,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = *19,5 ºC *(dia 25); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## vinc7e (25 Fev 2009 às 20:28)

Boas,

por aqui máxima de 20.7ºC

neste momento *9.7ºC*


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2009 às 21:06)

hi there guys
depois de umas belas ferias de carnaval na bela lagoa de sto andre volto para o nosso forum
desde 6f até hoje de manha o tempo foi uma pasmaceira com sol, vento fraco do quadrante norte e temperaturas minimas que variaram entre 8.2Cº e 9.3Cº e maximas que variaram entre 17.7Cº e 18.9Cº o mar estava ordenado com ondas de NW  com 1.5mts e a agua ne estava muito fria em relaçao ao ar sendo que houve gente que foi a agua
desde 1 de janeiro até hoje os extremos de temperatura na lagoa de sto andre foram 1.3Cº e 19.5Cº.
é de realçar que durante a passagem da  depressao erica houve danos como arvores caidas ( duas atingidas por um relampago), destruiçao das linhas de telefone fixo ( ainda nao estao arrangadas) destruiçao de antenas das casas, recuo de 15mts da linha da praia ( já recuperados naturalmente) tambem houve uma violenta trovoada acompanhada de granizo ( durante a passagem de frente) que deixou tudo coberto de caruma dos pinheiros e trancos de arvores que o vento arrojava pelo chao.
ps: este relato foi feito por varias pessoas residentes na lagoa de sto andre com quem falei.

boas a todos


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

Extremos hoje:
Mínima:7,0ºC
Máxima:22,6ºC..novo máximo do ano

Rajada máxima: 20,2km/h SW


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2009 às 21:42)

Dados actuais:

12,0º
1022 mb
76% HR
2,2 km/h ONO


----------



## Acardoso (25 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

boa noite pessoal...

temp. max:20.8º
temp. min:3.6º

sigo com:

pressao:1023.0hpa
temp:10.3º
humid:89%

o ceu encontra-se bastante limpo...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

Extremos do dia:

8.1ºC
17.5ºC

De momento, 12.8ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

Por Bragança seguimos com 5,9ºC, 75%HR e 1026hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

Boa noite a todos! Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com alguns periodos de boas abertas. Foi um dia mais fresco que o de ontem.

Tmin - 13,3ºC
Tmax - 16,5ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 25 de Fevereiro de 2009 21:17:10

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,8
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    13,8
Wind chill       13,8
Heat index       13,8
Dew Point        9,4
Rel Humidity     75%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 SW
Average Speed    3,6 SW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 239,1
Total this year  320,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1030,5
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC
actual: 12.1ºC

Já não chove por estas bandas desde do dia 4 de Fevereiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

Boas,céu limpo e vento nulo,temperatura actual 13.1ºc com 65%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.3/20.4ºc.


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

* 24/2:*

 Min: 7.5º 
 Max: 23.9º

 Actual: 12.1º


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

_Extremos do dia 25.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo  e vento fraco

Temp: *10,9ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Por aqui tive como de máxima 16,7ºC e mínima 7,8ºC, por agora o céu aparenta estar nublado por nuvens médias, vento nulo e 11,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

Boas! Por aqui céu limpo e temperatura de 13.5°C. Ontem a esta hora estava mais fresquinho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2009 às 23:34)

Extremos de hoje, por Moscavide:

Tm: *8,4 ºC*
Tx: *20,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2009 às 23:48)

Hoje mínima de 2,0ºC e máxima de 14,9ºC. Muita gente já andava de manga curta.

Neste momento 6,7ºC, 61% e 1024 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Noite de céu limpo, iniciando-se amena.
O vento sopra fraco de Norte e estão *13,7 ºC*.
A máxima foi de *20,7 ºC*.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

*Extremos do dia 25FEv2009*

Temp. Máx: 19,4ºC
Temp. Mín: 4,9ºC

Ou seja catorze graus de amplitude térmica!  

Neste momento ainda vou com 11,7ºC. A pressão atmosférica é de 1024hPa.

O AA está a dar as últimas! Venha o _next round_ .


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

Dia----Mín----Máx

20- 	7,3ºC 	15,5ºC

21- 	8,3ºC 	17,6ºC	

22- 	10,1ºC 	18,5ºC	

23- 	9,5ºC 	18,6ºC	

24- 	8,1ºC 	18,4ºC	

25- 	8,2ºC 	18,5ºC	

Neste momento estou com 13.3ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2009 às 00:20)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual 8.3ºC
HR 81%
Pressão 1023.2hPa


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 00:39)

Vou indo com 12,7ºC...


----------



## thunderboy (26 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

Extremos desde o dia 18:

18(1.6ºC/18.8ºC)  19(4.1ºC/16.9ºC)  20(1.5ºC/18.8ºC) 21(6.4ºC/20.9ºC) 22(6.3ºC/20.6ºC)  23(3.4ºC/20.9ºC)  24(3.1ºC/21.8ºC) 25(3.3ºC/22.1ºC)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 00:48)

Evolução da temperatura nos últimos 4 dias.
Destaca-se a simetria de uns dias em relação aos outros.
As mínimas e máximas são bastante semelhantes, de dia para dia, parecendo cópias sucessivas, em dias de céu limpo e vento fraco.
As mínimas são estabelecidas pouco antes do nascer-do-sol e as máximas sempre em redor das 17h/18h, em dias de domínio anticiclónico, como o actual.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Fev 2009 às 03:39)

No dia 25/02 a temperatura mínima foi de 6.6°C e a máxima de 18.1°C. Agora sigo com 12.6°C, a mínima será alta porque às 23h estavam 13.5°C, ou seja, desceu menos de 1°C em mais de 4h. A pressão está nos 1024mb e vento nos 10km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2009 às 07:32)

Bons Dias! Depois de uma bela viagem pelo Norte do país, cá estou de novo!

A temperatura mínima de hoje está a ser registada neste momento, com *10,9ºC*
Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de ESE (112º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,2ºC/h

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus, estando estes últimos mais concentrados, para os lados do Oceano!


----------



## ct5iul (26 Fev 2009 às 08:49)

Bom Dia
Lisboa-Ajuda-Monsanto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por estas bandas foi de 7.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 11.5ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1021hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Há muito tempo que não acontecia, mas hoje aconteceu: a mínima não desceu abaixo dos 10ºC, tendo-se quedado pelos 10.1ºC.
Segue agora nos 13ºC, com alguma neblina presente no céu, vento fraco, mas com tendência a aumentar, e pressão atmosférica nos 1024hpa.
Vamos ver como evolui a temperatura, se o céu limpar talvez se atinja a máxima do ano...


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável, céu pouco nublado e o sol já a aquecer bem, para mais um dia primaveril.


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 9.4º
Actual: 16.3º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia, por Moscavide, depois de uns dias no Norte do país. 

O dia começa com céu encoberto e vento moderado de NE.

Duvido bastante de uma possível máxima do ano, já que o vento moderado e a temperatura ainda baixa a esta hora não o deverão permitir; estou ainda com *12,5 ºC* e uma humidade relativamente elevada, nos *78 %*.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Fev 2009 às 10:34)

Funchal, manhã cinzenta com chuva e alguma trovoada.
Segundo a webcam do pico do areeiro temos granizo


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2009 às 11:31)

jonhfx disse:


> Funchal, manhã cinzenta com chuva e alguma trovoada.
> Segundo a webcam do pico do areeiro temos granizo



 Tudo braquinho com um valor de 5ºC às 10h.


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 11:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Bons Dias! Depois de uma bela viagem pelo Norte do país, cá estou de novo!





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bom dia, por Moscavide, depois de uns dias no Norte do país.



Bons dia! Depois de uns dias pelo Norte e Centro do País  

Eis, que um belo dia bem quentinho por estas bandas 
Temp: *17,9ºC*

Já a minima nao foi além dos *9,9ºC*


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 12:04)

Dados actuais:

17,1º
1022 mb
50% HR
NE 21,3 km/h

Já tive uma rajada de 30 km/h, há bocado. 

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens altas, e vem a caminho mais uma massa nebulosa vinda de Sul. Tudo isto devido à depressão que formou a Sul do Algarve,  que muita gente deste fórum disse que nem sequer ia cá chegar...  

É bem visível nas imagens de satélite:






O Algarve com muita sorte vai ter animação antes da hora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 12:21)

A temperatura vai subindo, encontrando-se de momento nos *17,3 ºC*.
O céu vai também limpando, continuando muito nublado a Norte, por cirroestratos.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui algumas nuvens altas e vento moderado de este.
A temperatura está nos 16,2ºC.
A humidade relativa nos 54%.

Hoje a temperatura mínima foi de 10,2ºC


----------------

Extremos dos últimos dias em que estive ausente:

*Dia 23*
Tmin: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,2ºC

*Dia 24*
Tmin: 8,5ºC
Tmáx 21,2ºC

*Dia 25*
Tmin: 7,2ºC
Tmáx: 20,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2009 às 12:35)

Boas tardeshoje o dia por aqui já apareceu com outra cara.

Por enquanto ainda só vai soprando um vento moderado de Este juntamente com algumas  nuvens altas de pouca espessura.

Dados actuais 16.5ºc pressão 1024.7hpa e 50%hr.


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Boas.

Céu limpo, vento fraco, e 22.0º agora mesmo.

Sente-se um ar abafado ao abrir a janela...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Situação de temporal na zona Oeste da Ilha da Madeira: Acumulação de 43,9 mm de precipitação na Calheta, entre as 10h00 e as 11h00 (acumulação de 80 mm aproximadamente desde as 00h00).

Imagens de Satélite

Descargas eléctricas

Madeira Webcam`s


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 12:42)

boas

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 9,0ºC...

Agora céu muito nublado já tinha saudades de dizer isto  o vento sopra moderado rajada máxima na ultima hora 34,7km/h SE, a temperatura é de 17,7ºC e a humidade de 38%, já agora a pressão é de 1022hpa


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 12:45)

miguel disse:


> Agora céu muito nublado já tinha saudades de dizer isto  o vento sopra moderado rajada máxima na ultima hora 34,7km/h SE, a temperatura é de 17,7ºC e a humidade de 38%, já agora a pressão é de 1022hpa



Realmente é verdade, eu também já tinha saudades deste tempo. 

Sigo agora com 17,8 graus. Nova rajada máxima, 31,6 km/h vindos de ENE agora mesmo.

Isto hoje vai aquecer


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Situação de temporal na zona Oeste da Ilha da Madeira: Acumulação de 43,9 mm de precipitação na Calheta, entre as 10h00 e as 11h00 (acumulação de 80 mm aproximadamente desde as 00h00).
> 
> Imagens de Satélite



Obrigado Gerofil pela preciosa informação.

Já agora apelo aos nossos (infelizmente poucos) membros da Madeira, para irem dando notícias dos vossos pontos de observação. Trata-se de uma situação interessante para ir acompanhando!


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 12:51)

E já foi batida a antiga máxima do ano de 2009 de _18,8ºC_ 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *19,2ºC* (máxima até ao momento, mas já não deve subir muito mais.. lá para as 13h30 já deve baixar, se não mais cedo )


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 12:58)

--» *12h 58m*
--» *23º*

Tudo bem que não é medida perto do solo, é a 20mts de altura, mas....


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 13:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Imagens de Satélite
> 
> Descargas eléctricas
> 
> Madeira Webcam`s



Mas que festa que vocês têm aí... 

Aproveitem bem, pois não tenho dúvidas nenhumas de que estivessem cá em Portugal nestas duas últimas semanas estariam a morrer de tédio.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Fev 2009 às 13:01)

João Soares disse:


> E já foi batida a antiga máxima do ano de 2009 de _18,8ºC_



É verdade vizinho.Isto é que vai uma canícula.
E ao meio-dia ,qual era a terra com o valor mais alto da temperatura em toda a Ibéria e sudoeste de França? Qual era ?






[/URL][/IMG]

Pedras Rubras, pois claro com os seus 20,8º...
Que belo Tempo fora do Tempo...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 13:02)

O AA está a puxar vento de Este, é por isso que a esta hora estou com 16.4ºC e não 14.4ºC, e é por isso que estamos a ter temperaturas altas


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 13:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> É verdade vizinho.Isto é que vai uma canícula.
> E ao meio-dia ,qual era a terra com o valor mais alto da temperatura em toda a Ibéria e sudoeste de França? Qual era ?
> 
> 
> ...


Pois...
Não admira que aqui marque 23.3º...


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 13:07)

nimboestrato disse:


> É verdade vizinho.Isto é que vai uma canícula.
> E ao meio-dia ,qual era a terra com o valor mais alto da temperatura em toda a Ibéria e sudoeste de França? Qual era ?
> 
> Pedras Rubras, pois claro com os seus 20,8º...
> Que belo Tempo fora do Tempo...




Sim, Pedras Rubras, mas já deve passar muito disso.. Pelo menos aqui, tenho as máximas antes das 13h30 durante Fevereiro.

E como já era de esperar, já tenho a temperatura a descer
Temp: *19,0ºC*


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 13:11)

A temperatura aqui vai lançada. 18,4 graus neste momento.

Será que com a aproximação da nebulosidade a temperatura vai estagnar/começar a caír? 

Eu voto mais na primeira opção...


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2009 às 13:12)

Por aqui 16,1ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 3,1ºC esta manhã. Manhã com alguma geada, apesar de uma mínima mais alta que em dias anteriores.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

Sigo com a máxima do ano: 19ºC
O céu está nublado, finalmente...
O vento, esse vai aumentando de intensidade, sendo já moderado...


----------



## granizus (26 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

Lightning disse:


> Mas que festa que vocês têm aí...
> 
> Aproveitem bem, pois não tenho dúvidas nenhumas de que estivessem cá em Portugal nestas duas últimas semanas estariam a morrer de tédio.



Cá por Portugal?? Então e a Madeira é Espanhola, orventura?


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 13:32)

O dia de hoje já está bem diferente por aqui, mais fresco 16,9ºc e muito mais ventoso, rajada máxima 41,3km/h S...a humidade está a subir marca agora 43%...


----------



## ct5iul (26 Fev 2009 às 13:59)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.8ºC/ GMT 13:50
Temp ao sol: 20.1ºC/ GMT 13:50
Pressão: 1020.4Hpa GMT 13:50
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 16.2 km/h GMT 13:50
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ár Fresco
Direção do Vento: E GMT 13:50
Temperatura do vento: 14.6ºC GMT 13:50
Humidade Relativa: 61 % GMT+ 13:50
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT 13:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado GMT 13:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Pereça que vamos ter animação nas próximas 24h


----------



## Serrano (26 Fev 2009 às 13:59)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com uns "tórridos" 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A ver se o ambiente refresca a partir do fim de semana...


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

24.5º...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2009 às 14:19)

Céu limpo,com o vento moderado de Este,com a temperatura nos 17.7ºc.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2009 às 14:26)

Na última hora caíram mais 10mm na Calheta - Madeira.
Desde as 0h já devem ter caído perto de 100mm. 


Nos Açores, vi à pouco na webcam do Pico, que ainda há vestígios de neve nos pontos mais altos da montanha.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

DMartins disse:


> 24.5º...



27.3ºC 

http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo/


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2009 às 14:39)

vinc7e disse:


> 27.3ºC
> 
> http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo/



Por aqui tenho 21.5 cº e vento 0.5 km /h de ENE pressão 1023hpa humidade 47 %

No aeroporto o vento já sopra de NW e a temperatura estava ás 13: 00 nos 19 .5 cº.

Esses 27.3c de Gualtar - Braga parecem muito inflaccionados por condições particulares do local e instalação...


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2009 às 14:45)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui tenho 21.5 cº e vento 0.5 km /h de ENE pressão 1023hpa humidade 47 %
> 
> No aeroporto o vento já sopra de NW e a temperatura estava ás 13: 00 nos 19 .5 cº.
> 
> Esses 27.3c de Gualtar - Braga parecem muito inflaccionados por condições particulares do local e instalação...



Também acho que sim, embora hoje esteja mais calor que nos últimos dias...

segundo o IM a máxima para Braga hoje era 23ºC


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

vinc7e disse:


> 27.3ºC
> 
> http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo/



A minha máxima é de 25.7º...
Noutro ponto da Cidade (Centro) onde estive estavam 25.3º, onde tenho o outro "termometro"...

Acredito que as instalações mais perto do solo, e em zonas mais verdes que a minha e outras, certamente indicarão diferenças.
A minha está a ser medida em zona urbana a cerca de 20mts de altura. 
A minha e de um vizinho de cerca de 100mts batem certo, ( 0,3º aprox. de diferença)

Em relação ao Observatório de Gualtar, as minhas são quase sempre idênticas (0.6º que tenho a menos)... Excepto a máxima claro.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

AnDré disse:


> Na última hora caíram mais 10mm na Calheta - Madeira.
> Desde as 0h já devem ter caído perto de 100mm.
> 
> 
> Nos Açores, vi à pouco na webcam do Pico, que ainda há vestígios de neve nos pontos mais altos da montanha.


 

Vista do quintal do vizinho à  10 minutos atrás...zona da Calheta, parece um pântano...



Desde das 9 da manhã a electricidade já foi cortada varias vezes a ultima durante meia hora, continua a chuva e trovoada...tá bonito


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2009 às 15:24)

DMartins disse:


> A minha máxima é de 25.7º...
> Noutro ponto da Cidade (Centro) onde estive estavam 25.3º, onde tenho o outro "termometro"...
> 
> Acredito que as instalações mais perto do solo, e em zonas mais verdes que a minha e outras, certamente indicarão diferenças.
> ...



Se calhar esses valores até não estão muito longe da realidade, 
em zonas urbanas é normal que as temperaturas sejam um pouco mais elevadas, eu em Vila Verde tenho registado máximas a rondar os 20ºC
e em Gualtar andam pelos 23/24ºC


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 15:32)

vinc7e disse:


> Se calhar esses valores até não estão muito longe da realidade,
> em zonas urbanas é normal que as temperaturas sejam um pouco mais elevadas, eu em Vila Verde tenho registado máximas a rondar os 20ºC
> e em Gualtar andam pelos 23/24ºC


Pois. É o efeito do betão 

Mas por isso mesmo é que nos dá gozo ter as nossas estações, para podermos saber as temperaturas da nossa zona.

Um abraço.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2009 às 15:32)

Na Madeira é que isto está animado!!
Por aqui, também se nota que algo está a mudar... O céu está nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado...
A temperatura está no máximo do ano e pela primeira vez passei a barreira dos 20ºC, tal como previsto no post matinal...
Sigo com 20.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

Boas Tardes!

*Extremos de 23-02-2009*






*Extremos de 25 e 24-02-2009*





*Nota:* É possível que os valores de temperatura máxima se encontrem ligeiramente inflaccionados

---

Neste momento estou com *18,5ºC* (Temperatura máxima)

Humidade nos 40%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,5ºC/h


----------



## meteo (26 Fev 2009 às 16:37)

27.3 ?  Parece-me de mais..24 já seria extraordinário...


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

meteo disse:


> 27.3 ?  Parece-me de mais..24 já seria extraordinário...


Eu tenho 3 registos de 25º no centro da cidade.
25.7º , 25.3º e 25.1º
A mais alta é a minha, com o RS ao sol...

Ainda falta um bocado para os 27.3º 

A "Braga(Fujacal)" RUEMA, vai chegar lá...(Aos 25º)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2009 às 17:04)

Boa Tarde

Neste Momento sigo com 19.9ºC, vento fraco de SE, o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1019hPa.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.8ºC
T.Minima: 7.3ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 17:37)

Boas

Tive de máxima 19,4ºC...

Agora vou com 18,3ºC, 41%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## thunderboy (26 Fev 2009 às 17:48)

Boas tardes.
O céu tem estado muito nublado por nuvens altas durante o dia todo. A mínima de hoje foi de 7.5ºC. A máxima infelizmente a estação não conseguiu registar porque se lembrou de fazer um reset esta manhã.
Sigo com 19.5ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

Neste momento, o Sol não brilha, uma vez que os Cirroestratus formam um manto espesso na faixa Oeste-Sul!

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *18,5ºC*, sendo que neste momento registo 16,9ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -1,1ºC/h, enquanto a humidade sobe lentamente, variando a +5%/h, e estando nos 45% actualmente...

Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,1ºC


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 18:20)

Tarde marcada pela temperatura agradável que se fez sentir e pelas nuvens altas que cobriram constantemente o céu. 

Dados actuais:

17,4º
1020 mb de pressão
56% de humidade relativa
Vento a 9,6 km/h vindo de Este


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 18:25)

DMartins disse:


> A "Braga(Fujacal)" RUEMA, vai chegar lá...(Aos 25º)



As RUEMA jogam noutro «campeonato», não são comparáveis a estes níveis, servindo para observar os efeitos das ilhas de calor urbanas, sem dar especial atenção às condições-padrão de instalação, como a existência de um relvado, de uma zona bem exposta à ciculação do ar, etc.

São propositadamente colocadas num local bastante quente (ou nem sempre) para verificar e monitorizar as condições só daquele local.
Os dados não se pretendem ser representativos de uma localidade nem de uma região, mas sim só daquela zona, especificamente, com vista a observar os efeitos antropogénicos (causados pelo ser humano) naquela área específica, nomeadamente com a existência de locais extremamente urbanizados, pelo que os seus valores não se devem tomar de referência para esse tipo de questões, pois ao nível climático esses dados nada valem, pois há uma série de princípios que não são cumpridos com a existência desse tipo de instalações.


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2009 às 18:28)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui dia de muita chuva, por vezes forte e trovoadas
Vou com *91,8mm *desde as 0h
10,6ºC
98%HR
1012hpa
mais dados: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA3


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

Rog disse:


> Vou com *91,8mm *desde as 0h



Valores indiscutivelmente impressionantes.
Fazem lembrar _o nosso_ 18 de Fevereiro de 2008.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Fev 2009 às 18:38)

Por aqui hoje tem sido um dia até quentinho, máxima de 18,5ºC, mínima de 10,0ºC e actualmente tenho 16,7ºC, o vento esse tem sido moderado durante todo o dia, embora agora já tenha acalmado, encontrando-se fraco, o céu tem estado nublado por uma camada de cirroestratos, e o resultado da aproximação da massa de ar ontem à noite, foi a subida da temperatura dos 11,8ºC para os 13,4ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

14,9ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens.


Extremos de hoje:

3,1ºC / 18,7ºC (máxima mais alta do ano até ao momento).

Na estação meteorológica, a máxima de hoje terá ficado a poucas décimas do máximo absoluto para o mês de Fevereiro (1971-2000).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Boas,por aqui vamos com céu limpo com vento fraco e 14.4ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2009 às 19:13)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 17,4 ºC (16h11)
Mínima = 8,4 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 13,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Dia marcado pelo vento moderado constante e pela descida moderada da temperatura máxima.*

Último dia com precipitação: 10 de Fevereiro

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 19,5 ºC (dia 25); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 19:15)

Depois de uma máxima de *19,2ºC* que é a máxima do ano 

Eis, que neste momento, registo *15,4ºC*

O céu encontra-se com alguns cirrus e o vento fraco


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2009 às 19:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> As RUEMA jogam noutro «campeonato», não são comparáveis a estes níveis, servindo para observar os efeitos das ilhas de calor urbanas, sem dar especial atenção às condições-padrão de instalação, como a existência de um relvado, de uma zona bem exposta à ciculação do ar, etc.
> 
> São propositadamente colocadas num local bastante quente (ou nem sempre) para verificar e monitorizar as condições só daquele local.
> Os dados não se pretendem ser representativos de uma localidade nem de uma região, mas sim só daquela zona, especificamente, com vista a observar os efeitos antropogénicos (causados pelo ser humano) naquela área específica, nomeadamente com a existência de locais extremamente urbanizados, pelo que os seus valores não se devem tomar de referência para esse tipo de questões, pois ao nível climático esses dados nada valem, pois há uma série de princípios que não são cumpridos com a existência desse tipo de instalações.



Quem assim fala...


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2009 às 19:48)

Boa Noite
Por aqui o céu brilhou, apesar de alguma nebulosidade.
Tmax. 18.9ºC
Tmin. 5.9ºC

T.actual 13.4ºC
Pressão: 1020.5hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2009 às 19:50)

Por aqui, e ao contrário do que muito boa gente relatou, a máxima foi mais alta ao invés de descer, como se verificou em muitos locais.
Estableceu-se a máxima do ano nos 20.5ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, e temperatura nuns ameníssimos 15.5ºC...
Será mais um dia com a mínima acima dos 10ºC?


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Será mais um dia com a mínima acima dos 10ºC?



Quase de certeza que vai ser, sim. A temperatura aqui está a baixar muito lentamente, ainda tenho 16,3 graus a esta hora.


----------



## DRC (26 Fev 2009 às 19:58)

Mais um dia de sol, apesar de
por vezes tapado por nuvens altas
mas espessas.
Temperatura máxima de 18,2ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

Boa noite,
Por aqui continua a chuva, sigo com *112,5mm*
12,4ºC
98%HR
1014hpa

dados em tempo real http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA3


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 20:55)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva, sigo com *112,5mm*



Espetacular


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 20:57)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui continua a chuva, sigo com *112,5mm*
> 12,4ºC
> 98%HR
> ...



...E vento, não hã? (aqui nos dados escritos)


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva, sigo com *112,5mm*



Um valor impressionante, bem próximo (Sendo que até já ultrapassou alguns) dos registados na zona de Lisboa, no memorável 18-02!


Por aqui, muitos Cirrus e Cirroestratus, e temperatura a subir, nos *15,1ºC* actualmente!

Humidade nos 51%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

A quantidade de vapor de água que existe por cima de Marrocos é deveras interessante.


----------



## Acardoso (26 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

boa noite...

temp. min:8.3º
temp. max:20.5º

sigo com:

pressao:1020.4hpa
temp.:12.0º
humid:79%

o céu esta um pouco nublado, não há vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Agora olhei para o termómetro e reparei que está uma noite de Verão aquilo por Queluz, espetáculo, 15.6ºC.

Quem nos dera que as noites de verão de 2009 fossem assim  é aproveitar.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2009 às 21:35)

Por aqui, ainda 14.4ºC...
Na Madeira, o Noé já deve estar a caminho com a sua arca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2009 às 21:51)

Boas,céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,o vento está fraco.

Dados actuais 12.1ºc,pressão 1022.1hpa com 61%hr.


----------



## profgeo (26 Fev 2009 às 21:51)

boa noite pessoal, pois é na madeira está a bombar----- chove torrencialmente por aqui e já deu umas belas, mas que belas trovoadas.....!!! depois de um interregno na chuva pelas 18h. voltou em força pelas 20h.


que dizem os meteoloucos , na evolução do tempo por aqui!!!


----------



## Acardoso (26 Fev 2009 às 21:54)

por aqui a temperatura ja desceu...10.6º
o vento vai aparecendo mas nada significativo...


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 21:57)

profgeo disse:


> boa noite pessoal, pois é na madeira está a bombar----- chove torrencialmente por aqui e já deu umas belas, mas que belas trovoadas.....!!! depois de um interregno na chuva pelas 18h. voltou em força pelas 20h.
> 
> 
> que dizem os meteoloucos , na evolução do tempo por aqui!!!



Afinal parece que o anticiclone está a começar a rachar como um melão

Vamos fazer figas...


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

profgeo disse:


> chove torrencialmente por aqui *e já deu umas belas, mas que belas trovoadas.....!!!* depois de um interregno na chuva pelas 18h. voltou em força pelas 20h.



Quem me dera estar aí neste momento   

Porque é que o azar nos calha sempre??? (falando no geral...) 

Por aqui céu limpo e vento nulo, temperatura de 14,2 graus  enfim a mesma seca de sempre...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

Boa noite! Por cá dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco, mas sem precipitação.

Tmin - 12,4ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 26 de Fevereiro de 2009 21:16:05

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,2
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    14,4
Wind chill       15,2
Heat index       15,2
Dew Point        10,1
Rel Humidity     72%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 239,1
Total this year  320,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1030,2
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## profgeo (26 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

agora a chuva e menos, mas as trovoadas, não param de bombar aqui nos céus dos picos do atlântico

depois de uns dias de verão. e de mais de um mês sem chuva. ela voltou em força. pelo que parece e pelo que disse o ANDRE mas de 100 litros caíram aqui na região.


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

profgeo disse:


> agora a chuva e menos, mas as trovoadas, não param de bombar aqui nos céus dos picos do atlântico



Já paravas de fazer inveja...  

-------------

A temperatura continua alta 14,3º.

1018 mb, 74% HR e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

E umas fotos de uns raios ai da Madeira não!?  

Aqui vou com 13,5ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## profgeo (26 Fev 2009 às 22:37)

penso que as trovoadas estão agora mais a leste de onde estou. as luzes estão a brilhar e o barulho ao longe. infelizmente não tenho a maquina aqui, deixei-a no carro.

sorry pessoal!!!! será que não há ninguém aqui para os posts das trovoadas.

bem somos a região com menos trovoadas a nível nacional, mas quando chegam, chegam mesmo.


mais uma vez desculpa pessoal


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus._

---

Neste momento tenho 14,5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual 10.1ºC
HR77%
Pressão 1020.4hPa


----------



## jonhfx (26 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Uma pequena "reportagem" sobre as "chuvadas" na zona oeste da madeira...http://pontadopargonews.blogspot.com/2009/02/ponta-do-pargo-atingida-por-fortes.html


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

profgeo disse:


> penso que as trovoadas estão agora mais a leste de onde estou. as luzes estão a brilhar e o barulho ao longe. infelizmente não tenho a maquina aqui, deixei-a no carro.
> 
> sorry pessoal!!!! será que não há ninguém aqui para os posts das trovoadas.
> 
> ...



Se há aqui alguém que tem falta de trovoadas somos nós!!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Fev 2009 às 22:49)

Actualmente tenho 13,4ºC, com vento fraco e céu nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus espero uma mínima a rondar os 8/9ºC


----------



## profgeo (26 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

pessoal da madeira...... tirem as fotos!! as bombas voltaram e as chuvadas também.... espero que não haja problemas durante a noite!!!!


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

profgeo disse:


> pessoal da madeira...... tirem as fotos!! as bombas voltaram e as chuvadas também.... espero que não haja problemas durante a noite!!!!



Uhm...Parece muita fruta na Madeira para que chegue ao continente e só nos salpicar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo com 11.6ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.8/19.1ºc.


----------



## profgeo (26 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

16.1mm no funchal e 28.1mm no arreiro pelas 22h!!!!

muita água!!!!

trovoes continuam!!!


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

Melgaço...

De novo máxima do ano batida a registar... 22.3ºC. 
As mínimas também cada vez mais altas tendo registado hoje... 6.4ºC.

A média no mês segue imparável já nos 8.4ºC....


----------



## profgeo (26 Fev 2009 às 23:44)

P.S 
A MADEIRA ESTA A FICAR INUNDADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! OS TROVOESSSSSS ESTAO FORTESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! nunca vi nada assimmmmmm


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

Mínima.9,0ºC
Máxima.19,4ºC

Rajada máxima: 41,3km/h S


Actual:12,6ºC, 68%HR, 1019hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

Num dia em que a Madeira está a ser palco de a mais alta diversão, pelo continente reina a calma e algum calor.

Tive uma mínima de 10.5ºC e uma máxima de 18.5ºC, sendo acompanhados de nuvens altas tais condições assim se mantêem, estou com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

O mapa de descargas eléctricas é bem elucidativo da que está a cair na Madeira...


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

_Extremos do dia 26.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *19,2ºC* (máxima do ano) 
Temp. Minima: *9,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Actualmente, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *13.3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

Neste momento céu estrelado.
T.actual 8.9ºC
HR79%
Pressão:1019.9hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,6 ºC*
Tx: *19,4 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

Valores de precipitação impressionantes na Madeira.

Penso que apenas hajam duas estações amadoras lá.

A do* Rog* em São Jorge, Santana que registou *121,7mm* nas últimas 24h e uma na Quinta da Levada (não faço ideia onde seja), que registou 96mm durante o mesmo periodo.


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

Boa noite,
Numa ilha tão pequena e ainda assim diferenças significativas..

Pelo Sul as trovoadas e chuva forte 

Pelo Norte e desde as 20h, a chuva é fraca e mantêm-se um nevoeiro intenso, visibilidade muito reduzida; só oiço alguns trovões ao longe.. 

A depressão começou ao inicio da noite a entrar mais de SE, o que está a afectar mais a região sul.

Termino o dia 25 com uns impressionantes *134,8mm* em 24h.
Este é o valor mais elevado de precipitação em 24h, que já registei até ao momento.

Sigo com 12,6ºC
100%HR
Chuva fraca e nevoeiro.
1015hpa

Extremos dia 25:
mínima 10ºC
Máxima 13,5ºC
Precipitação 134,8mm
rajada máxima 44 km/h
UV máx. 0.0

rajada máxima 44km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

Rog disse:


> Termino o dia 25 com uns impressionantes *134,8mm* em 24h.
> Este é o valor mais elevado de precipitação em 24h, que já registei até ao momento.



Bemm, há quantos anos já não se registava algo assim ??

Penso que a ausência de nortada está a possibilitar a formação de trovoadas tão fortes  porque a nortada tambem chega há Madeira.


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

AnDré disse:


> Valores de precipitação impressionantes na Madeira.
> 
> Penso que apenas hajam duas estações amadoras lá.
> 
> A do* Rog* em São Jorge, Santana que registou *121,7mm* nas últimas 24h e uma na Quinta da Levada (não faço ideia onde seja), que registou 96mm durante o mesmo periodo.



Tive um problema com o software _weather display _que acabou me apagando alguns dados incluindo algumas entradas de precipitação do dia 25. O valor correcto de precipitação desde as 0h, com base nos registos da consola da estação indicam 134,8mm.

A Quinta da Levada, fica no Porto Santo.


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bemm, há quantos anos já não se registava algo assim ??
> 
> Penso que a ausência de nortada está a possibilitar a formação de trovoadas tão fortes  porque a nortada tambem chega há Madeira.



O último registo mais intenso em 24h de precipitação que tenho, é de 8 de Abril de 2008 quando registei 96,2mm.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bemm, há quantos anos já não se registava algo assim ??
> 
> Penso que a ausência de nortada está a possibilitar a formação de trovoadas tão fortes  porque a nortada tambem chega há Madeira.



Ainda nem um ano fez desde que o Funchal foi varrido por um dia em muito semelhante ao de hoje.
Na altura não choveu tanto em Santana, mas nas vertentes sul a quantidade de água que caiu foi brutal.

8 de Abril de 2008: Mau tempo: Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)

Entretanto, na última hora, o Areeiro conta com mais 21,5mm, mas ainda muito longe dos 343mm registados no dia referido.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2009 às 00:57)

Bons registos os de hoje na ilha da Madeira.  E nós no continente à espera de uma possível amostra. Por aqui a 20km do centro de Portugal Continental tudo calmo. Céu pouco nublado,  temperatura nos 11.6°C e vento fraco nos 2.9km/h. Pressão nos 1026m


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2009 às 01:22)

A temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente.

*12,8ºC*

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2009 às 02:14)

Belas chuvadas ai pela Madeira! 

As levadas devem ir a transbordar! E aposto que há muita cascata! 

*Extremos do dia 26FEV2009*

Temp. Máx: 17,2ºC
Temp. Mín: 8ºC

A mínima do dia que à pouco acabou foi a mais alta, até ao momento, neste 2009.
O dia teve ainda como destaque o vento que se fez sentir durante o final da manhã até por volta das 17h. A nebulosidade hoje marcou igualmente presença, por nuvens médias. Esperemos que seja já a anunciada mudança de padrão .


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 02:23)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagarinho.
12,9ºC e 56% de humidade relativa.

*Extremos de ontem*
Tmin: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 19,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 07:33)

Bom Dia!

Que valor impressionante, *Rog*!


Por cá, noite de céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus. Quanto à temperatura mínima, estou a tê-la neste momento, com *9,8ºC*

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2009 às 08:17)

Bom dia.
A mínima de hoje foi 6.3ºC. Agora estão 7.2ºC e a HR 84%.

Grandes chuvadas para a Madeira


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 08:41)

thunderboy disse:


> Grandes chuvadas para a Madeira



Depois da tempestade, a bonança.

No Funchal o dia nasceu assim:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *10,8 ºC*.

Actualmente, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, com *11,1 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2009 às 08:55)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 6.4ºC.
Por agora estão 10.2ºC, o céu está com algumas nuvens altas, o vento sopra fraco de SE e a pressão é de 1018hPa.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia
Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta, vento nulo.
T.min. 4.9ºC


----------



## DMartins (27 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

Mínima de 10.5º
Actual: 13.9º


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

Impressionantes registos da Pérola do Atlântico!

Por cá tudo muito, mas muito mais calminho. Por Coimbra o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento não se faz sentir por agora.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Bons dias

Esta é mais uma manhã de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e algum vento a acompanhar. Hoje pode não passar disto, mas amanhã já melhora... 

Dados actuais:

11,8º
76% HR
1018 mb
5,6 km/h Este


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Por aqui manhã de sol
Acabei por ter um valor mais elevado de precipitação num período de 24h: entre as 5h do dia 26 e as 5h do dia 27 registei *148,9mm*. Durantes estas 24h a chuva não parou, mas foi alternado ao longo do dia com períodos de fraca até forte.

Sigo com 14,2ºC
95%HR
1015hpa


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2009 às 11:01)

Registei a minima mais alta de Fevereiro, *10.4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,3ºC*
Hoje vou bater a máxima do ano


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

Tive uma mínima de 8,9ºC...

Agora tenho o céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas o vento aumentou ligeiramente é agora moderado e a temperatura é de 16,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 12:48)

A primavera continua a reinar por aqui.
18ºC e 47% de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde...
Extremos de ontem, dia 26:
10.1ºC
20.5ºC

Hoje acordo (sim, é verdade, acordei agora - turno da noite) com 16.6ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura nos 16.6ºC (bem mais fresco).
A mínima hoje foi de 10,6ºC.
Neste fim de semana não vou postar, vou estar em S. Martinho do Porto, onde não tenho net...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

Hoje por aqui já é o dia mais quente do ano até agora, com 19.7ºC.
HR 38%


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2009 às 13:58)

Alguns cirrus e 17,4ºC por agora.


Mínima de 3,1ºC com alguma geada.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 14:12)

AnDré disse:


> A primavera continua a reinar por aqui.
> 18ºC e 47% de humidade relativa.



Não fossem os prédios em fundo e já ia dizer que essa era uma foto de verão nos verdejantes vales Suíços 

Por aqui tempo muito quente num céu pouco nublado. Hoje está verdadeiramente abafado, talvez o mais quente dos últimos dias!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 14:14)

vitamos disse:


> Não fossem os prédios em fundo e já ia dizer que essa era uma foto de verão nos verdejantes vales Suíços



Impressionante, a tua boa disposição.
Dei por mim a rir com esta introdução no teu post. 

---

Por aqui, céu parcialmente nublado por cirroestratos e vento fraco, temperatura nos *18,8 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde...
> Extremos de ontem, dia 26:
> 10.1ºC
> 20.5ºC



Aproveito este teu chavão para reafirmar que as tuas máximas não estão assim tão baixas; tens valores perfeitamente normais.
Ontem - por mera curiosidade - registei uma máxima de *19,4 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 14:30)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento tenho 17,9ºC de temperatura, em ligeira descida de -0,4ºC/h, sendo que a máxima até ao momento é de *19,1ºC*

O céu continua muito nublado por Cirroestratus, e a humidade está nos 42%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

vitamos disse:


> Não fossem os prédios em fundo e já ia dizer que essa era uma foto de verão nos verdejantes vales Suíços



Estive a caminhar nesse relvado hoje de manhã quando fui ao Lidl.
Os últimos 18 dias de sol, secaram completamente a superfície do solo. Está a precisar de uma boa regadela.

-----------

E por agora sigo com 19,3ºC e 41% de humidade relativa.
Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Às 14h UTC, no Continente, as temperaturas mais altas verificavam-se no Noroeste: 23ºC em Ponte de Lima e Monção. Ao passo que o Algarve andava nos 15-16ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2009 às 15:36)

Boas
Estive no terraço a mudar as pilhas para umas de lithium e fiquei sem receber dados  já tirei as novas voltei a meter as velhas fiz reset e nada  morreu a estação  

Tenho umas nuvens médias a SE  queria ligar a web cam mas também não está a dar  Tudo corre mal


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2009 às 15:42)

Bem pessoal não sei se foi pela força psicológica que fizeram mas a web cam já funciona ...já agora mais um pouco de força para a estação funcionar


----------



## Gongas (27 Fev 2009 às 16:25)

Moderadores, que tal um seguimento especial para acompanhar a partir de amanhã a depressão que vai atingir-nos até 2feira?? tamos fartos da monotonia.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2009 às 16:32)

Boas tardes
Hoje, um dia relativamente quente, registo uns 21.8ºC, que é a máxima até ao momento, e 40% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

AnDré disse:


> Estive a caminhar nesse relvado hoje de manhã quando fui ao Lidl.


 Um dos Lidl's que andei à procura na semana passada e não encontrei.  Por aqui as nuvens altas marcam presença e a temperatura está nos 17°


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

Algarvios, está aí a chover ou o radar anda maluco?


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2009 às 16:58)

Céu cada vez mais nublado podem ver na web  temperatura actual de 17,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 17:03)

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens altas (só podia ). O sol praticamente já não se consegue ver.

Dados actuais:

17,0º
1015 mb (tem vindo a caír bastante )
Humidade relativa nos 58%
Vento de OSO a 6,1 km/h


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Fev 2009 às 17:11)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 9.8ºC e uma máxima de 17.7ºC
Sigo agora com 16.2ºC
Pressão nos 1015.4 hpa

O céu está a amentar de nublusidade (nuvens altas)


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

Está a chuviscar em Loulé, não deve ir muito além de tal


----------



## granizus (27 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

Boas,

Vim agora do Porto para Lisboa, de comboio, e foi interessantíssimo ver a diferença entre o norte (céu limpo e sol) e o sul, com nuvens, que embora altas, tapam tudo.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

Os Cirroestratus preenchem o céu quase na sua totalidade, e os raios de Sol esforçam-se por os trespassar...

A temperatura encontra-se nos 14,9ºC, após uma máxima de *19,3ºC*

Humidade nos 67%
Pressão nos 1015 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC
Variação de Temperaura nos -1,4ºC/h


----------



## RMira (27 Fev 2009 às 18:00)

Boas,

Finalmente com a estação em condições, sigo com 17,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2009 às 18:18)

15,7ºC e começam a aparecer nuvens a sul.


Extremos de hoje:

3,1ºC / 17,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2009 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento sigo com 18.1ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1014hPa.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.2ºC
T.Minima: 6.4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

Sigo agora com céu muito nublado e com 14.1ºC
Pressão nos 15.2ºC

Logo mais à noite já estarei a reportar a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira)


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

...E ao 17º dia de céu limpo  por aqui, foi registada a máxima do mês,do ano e dos próximos tempos : 22,1º
Agora para o fim da tarde apareceram uns cirros que anunciam o fim deste  ciclo de tempo seco.


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2009 às 19:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...E ao *17º dia* de céu limpo  por aqui, *foi registada a máxima do mês,do ano*e dos próximos tempos : 22,1º
> Agora para o fim da tarde apareceram uns cirros que anunciam o fim deste  ciclo de tempo seco.




É bem verdade, por Gaia (Canidelo) também registei a máxima do ano, mas não foi assim tão alta como no Porto 
Máxima: *19,6ºC*
Tarde de céu parcialmente limpo, tirando uns pequenos cirrus que cobriram o céu 

Agora, alguns cirrus e vento fraco
Temp: *14,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 19:26)

Algumas fotos do magnífico Pôr-do-Sol de hoje!













Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC de temperatura, em descida lenta...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 19:56)

Excelentes fotos, *Gil* !


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2009 às 19:59)

afinal resolvi o problema da net, vai de postar de telemóvel!
em sao martinho do porto,sigo com algumas nuvens altas... a temperatura segue nos 12.8°C.


----------



## amarusp (27 Fev 2009 às 20:06)

Boa noite,
Céu coberto por nuvens média, temperatura nos 11,3ºC


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2009 às 20:09)

Aleluia!!! 

Por fim caem as primeiras gotas no Alentejo! Até parecem flocos!  De tão esparsas e pequenitas! Mas é chuva! 

Pode ser um bom prenuncio para a amanhã e Domingo e acabar por chover mais do que os modelos indicam .

Neste momento tenho uns escaldantes 15ºC e uma pressão de 1016hPa.


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2009 às 20:19)

actioman disse:


> Aleluia!!!
> 
> Por fim caem as primeiras gotas no Alentejo! Até parecem flocos!  De tão esparsas e pequenitas! Mas é chuva!
> 
> ...



Óptima notícia actioman. Espero que estes dias de calor potenciem outros fenómenos interessantes


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2009 às 20:26)

Aqui no concelho de Portel também já cai um  chuvisco, 17 dias depois da última gota que caiu.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 20:31)

Veterano disse:


> Óptima notícia actioman. Espero que estes dias de calor potenciem outros fenómenos interessantes



...Tais como  

Dados actuais:

14,0 graus
1015 mb de pressão
Humidade relativa nos 75%
Vento fraco, 4,6 km/h de Oeste


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2009 às 20:40)

Registo agora 13,8ºC com céu nublado...


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 20:46)

Que pôr-do-sol espectacular, *Gil*!!

A pôr fim à sequência de dias sem chuva (espero eu amanhã ter pelo menos 0,2mm)
E já lá vão 18 dias em seco.

Sigo com 12,9ºC e 59% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 20:53)

Ponto de situação:






Depressão em manobras de mudança de direcção de deslocação. Amanhã podem ficar descansados que vamos (quem tiver sorte) finalmente ver precipitação, depois de duas semanas ou mesmo mais de AA.

E com muita sorte mesmo, vamos (também quem tiver sorte ) ouvir uns estrondos...


----------



## Luca (27 Fev 2009 às 21:17)

Olá


Lightning disse:


> Ponto de situação:
> 
> Depressão em manobras de mudança de direcção de deslocação. Amanhã podem ficar descansados que vamos (quem tiver sorte) finalmente ver precipitação, depois de duas semanas ou mesmo mais de AA.
> 
> E com muita sorte mesmo, vamos (também quem tiver sorte ) ouvir uns estrondos...



Sinceramente quero acreditar nisso porque já começo a ficar saturado de tantos dias de sol seguidos sem alterações de fundo. Estamos em Fevereiro e receio pela possibilidade de virmos a assistir a um período de seca semelhante a outros ainda muito frescos na nossa memória!


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 21,2º
H 70%

Min
T 6,4º
H 43%


Nos últimos dias a mínima rondou sempre entre os 5º e 7º e a máxima perto dos 21º

De realçar a máxima registada ontem, 22,6º, o registo mais elevado deste ano.

Neste momento 12,7º


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2009 às 21:40)

Dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Mínima:11,8ºC
Máxima: 17,8ºC

Temperatura Actual: 13,9ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

Grandes fotos  Gil 


Céu limpo e 9,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 21:50)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: 10,8º
Máxima: 19,3º


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 22:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Excelentes fotos, *Gil* !





AnDré disse:


> Que pôr-do-sol espectacular, *Gil*!!





Dan disse:


> Grandes fotos  Gil



Obrigado... 



Estou com 11,9ºC de temperatura, e 72% de humidade!
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º), e pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## DMartins (27 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

*27/02/2009*
Mínima: 10.5º 
Máxima: 22.7º
Actual: 12.3º


Boa noite


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 19,2 ºC (15h28)
Mínima = 9,6 ºC (07h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Esta noite já ocorreram chuviscos por aqui; 17 dias depois regressou a chuva !!!*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 19,5 ºC (dia 25); Temp. Mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 8); Pressão mínima = 987 hPa (dia 1).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,8 ºC*
Tx: *19,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

Dados actuais:

14,0º
1015 mb
69% HR
Vento fraco


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

Temperatura actual de 13,8ºC...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2009 às 23:07)

despeço-me por hoje, de s. martinho do porto, com ceu nublado e temperatura nos 10.9°C. de saudar o regresso da chuva a Portugal continental. ate amanhã!


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

Olá 
Sigo já a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) com 11.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Céu muito nublado e temperatura completamente estagnada.

Tenho uma dúvida: com a chuva que se aproxima não vem vento a acompanhar? Vamos ter apenas precipitação sem vento?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2009 às 23:25)

Lightning disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida: com a chuva que se aproxima não vem vento a acompanhar? Vamos ter apenas precipitação sem vento?



Não, só se em casos muitoooooo pontuais.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, só se em casos pontuais.



Pode ser que tenhamos sorte. Afinal já é muito bom a precipitação ter voltado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado e algo quente.

Tmin - 12,6ºC
Tmax - 21ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 27 de Fevereiro de 2009 22:42:08

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,4
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    14,4
Wind chill       14,4
Heat index       14,4
Dew Point        10,8
Rel Humidity     79%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 NW
Average Speed    1,0 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 239,1
Total this year  320,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,2
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

Por aqui muitas nuvens altas e 13,2ºC.
A humidade está nos 56%. 
Vento nulo.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 9,7ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

Por cá, mínima de 10.4ºC e máxima de 17.9ºC, neste momento estou com 13.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 27.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *19,6ºC* (máxima do ano)
Temp. Minima: *10,4ºC* (minima mais alta de Fevereiro)

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,7ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2009 às 00:05)

Boa noite,

Depois de uns dias primaveris, eis que o tempo mudou.
Hoje, no regresso de Faro, já apanhei chuva (até albufeira, mais ou menos).
Aqui em lagoa pingou, mas acho que não deve ter acumulado nada. Amanhã já confirmo.
vamos ver o que nos aguarda este Sábado e Domingo.

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 15,3ºC
Tmin: 9,6ºC


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Bem as pingas que por aqui caíram nem deram para molhar o chão . Apenas se notavam nos carros,mas o meu limpa pára-brisas lá funcionou hoje! 

*Extremos do dia 27FEV2009*

Temp. Máx: 19,4ºC (novo máximo do ano )
Temp Mín: 8,5ºC

O dia foi do género abafado... O Sol depressa se escondeu e ficou uma luminosidade daquelas de dar dores de cabeça. Por volta das 20h lá caíram umas pingas, mas nem chegaram para molhar o chão.

Neste momento tenho 12ºC e 1016hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Sigo agora com 11.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por Cirroestratus._

---

Neste momento encontro-me com 11,9ºC


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2009 às 00:42)

Temp. Actual: 10.9º e céu limpo.
Boa noite.


----------



## kikofra (28 Fev 2009 às 00:45)

céu nublado (nuvens altas)


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Fev 2009 às 00:57)

boas

neste momento aqui em Sesimbra e  ainda de ressaca carnavalesca, tenho 13.4ºc, vento nulo, céu nublado, deve começar a pingar brevemente.

abraços


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 02:02)

Extremos desde o dia 18:

18(1.6ºC/18.8ºC) 19(4.1ºC/16.9ºC)  20(1.5ºC/18.8ºC) 21(6.4ºC/20.9ºC) 22(6.3ºC/20.6ºC) 23(3.4ºC/20.9ºC)  24(3.1ºC/21.8ºC) 25(3.3ºC/22.1ºC) 26(7.5ºC/----)  27(6.3ºC/21.8ºC)


----------



## Bruno (28 Fev 2009 às 02:13)

Boas,

Aqui pelo sudoeste alentejano (Almograve-Odemira), desde as 22h (+/-) que chove de forma fraca, mas certinho, sem interrupções (que eu tenha dado conta), a visibilidade continua bastante boa.

Penso que já choveu bastante mais do que o previsto para este período (previam alguma coisa?), o que pode ser um bom sinal.

fiquem bem!


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Fev 2009 às 02:56)

Extremos do dia 26, mínima de 10.4°C e máxima de 20.2°C, no dia 27 a mínima foi de 9.9°C e a máxima de 20.6°C. Agora sigo com 9.5°C, vento nos 8.6 km/h e 1018hPa de Pressão. Até manhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Mínima de hoje foi de 11.4ºC.

Neste momento estão 12.5ºC, o céu está muito nublado, de referir que já chuviscou, e a prssão é de 1012hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Fev 2009 às 09:03)

BOM DIA
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia.
Bem, que diferença hoje. 
Ontem a esta hora, a temperatura já ia por aí acima.
Neste momento: *9.8º*, céu muito nublado e algum nevoeiro.
Mínima de *8.2º*


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2009 às 09:31)

Neste momento 10,8º e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia! Finalmente algo de novo; vai chuviscando em São Martinho do Porto! Sigo com 11.8°C, após uma mínima de 9.3°C.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia

6,1ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens a sul.

Mínima de 1,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 10:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia! Finalmente algo de novo! vai chuviscando em sao martinho do porto! sigo com 11.8°C, apos uma minima de 9.3°C.



Digo o mesmo! Por aqui já caíram umas pingas, já deu para molhar a estrada e os carros de uma maneira notável.  Mas apesar disso ainda não foi o suficiente para o pluviómetro acusar alguma coisa. 

Por agora não chove mas o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas e que se deslocam muito devagar.

Dados actuais:

14,2 graus
Pressão nos 1014 mb
Humidade relativa de 77%
Vento fraco de ENE a 3,9 km/


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento nulo.
Temp. actual 13.1hPa
Temp. min. 9.1ºC
Pressão: 1013.2hPa


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e alguma neblina.
Estão 15.1ºC e a mínima foi de 9.1ºC


----------



## iceworld (28 Fev 2009 às 10:48)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas com algum nevoeiro que agora se vai dissipando, quase deixando o Sol espreitar. Temp nos 11º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2009 às 10:50)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,6 ºC* por Moscavide, atingido há minutos; a temperatura por lá apresenta tendência de descida.

Apesar de ter chuviscado, ainda não foram contabilizados sequer *0,2 mm* de precipitação.

---

Agora em _Coimbra_, céu muito nublado; começam a ver-se agora os primeiros raios de sol, depois de alguns chuviscos.
Temperatura nos *13,0 ºC*, mas com tendência de subida.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 11:07)

A chuva parece estar a querer intensificar-se


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2009 às 11:07)

Nevoeiro e vento fraco

Temp: *13,4ºC*

A mínima desta noite não foi além dos *10,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 11:23)

Aqui por Setúbal começou a pingar por volta das 2h...acordei à pouco com chuva fraca e com uma precipitação acumulada de 1,1mm até ao momento, neste momento vai pingando  a temperatura mínima foi de 13,1ºC e agora estão 14,9ºC...a web cam está ligada


----------



## squidward (28 Fev 2009 às 11:57)

Por aqui já pinga e a estrada está "semi-molhada"...pois é desde o dia 9, que não caia nada aqui. Para quem dizia na altura que era uma pequena estadia do AA, ficou redondamente enganado...pois durou cerca de 17 dias, ele quando nos agarra não nos quer largar logo...não é como as depressões


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

Agora por _Montemor-o-Velho_, perto de Alfarelos, céu encoberto e chuviscos constantes.
O vento apresenta-se fraco e a temperatura está nos *11,5 ºC*; mais fresco do que em Coimbra, de onde saí às 12h com *14,5 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 12:21)

Bom dia!

Por aqui têm caindo alguns pingos, mas nada de relevante.
Ainda estou nos 0,0mm.

A temperatura mínima foi de 12,0ºC
Por agora 15,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 12:25)

Tenho agora 15,7ºC e mantém os 1,1mm acumulados desde as 0h


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Boas, por aqui, nada de chuva, o Sol brilha por entre as nuvens e está abafado, sigo com 18ºC e nada demais, chuva nem vê-la, desde do dia 4 de Fevereiro que não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 12:47)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui de vez em quando vai pingando e não passa disto, a temperatura está nos 16.9ºC e a pressão é de 1011.9hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

Boa Tarde!

Noite de céu encoberto. Há pouco choveu fraco, mas nada contabilizei no pluviómetro.

A temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *11,5ºC*, e neste momento encontro-me com 14,5ºC. O céu continua encoberto.

Humidade nos 76%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,5ºC/h


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2009 às 12:52)

13,8ºC e um céu já quase totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 12:54)

16,1ºC e céu coberto mas longe de serem nuvens de trovoada por enquanto...


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Fev 2009 às 13:08)

Olá
Por aquí na Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) registei uma mínima de 10.5ºC e uma máxima até ao momento de 15.7ºC, de manhã já esteve a cair morrinha.

Sigo agora com 14.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2009 às 13:10)

Que porcaria de tempo! 

Céu muito nublado, sem sol à vista... 
Quero sol, não gosto deste tempo de céu nublado e por vezes podem cair umas pingas, que não será muito o caso daqui 

Temp: *16,2ºC* 

Enfim!


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

Dados actuais:

15,2º
71% HR
1013 mb
2,2 km/h ENE

Já sentia saudades deste tempo.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Fev 2009 às 13:37)

A temperatura subiu e sigo com 15.3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Fev 2009 às 13:37)

Por Cernache também já vai pingando qualquer coisa, mas ainda não se nota nada no chão, pois este ainda se encontra seco.

*T: 14°C
V: 11.5km/h
HR: 77%
Pressão: 1017hPa.*


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2009 às 14:00)

boa tarde

hoje de manhã cairam dois ou três aguaceiros, um dos quais com granizo à mistura; agora céu limpo e não muito frio.

espero que à noite haja umas surpresas!


----------



## Henrique (28 Fev 2009 às 14:05)

15,6ºC
66% Rh

Não há vento e ainda não chove.


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 14:05)

Hazores disse:


> espero que há noite haja umas surpresas!



Olha que apesar de estarmos bastante longe um do outro, eu também espero o mesmo!


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 14:23)

A temperatura que era de é de 14,7ºC, à 20 minutos, lá vai descendo com a chuva fraca  que vai caindo. A pressão atmosférica é de 1014hPa.

Vamos ver se chega a molhar o solo


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 14:28)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Céu encoberto e ocorrência de chuviscos dispersos ao longo da manhã. Temperatura mínima de 11 ºC; Temperatura actual de 14 ºC.


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2009 às 14:31)

Céu nublado, nada de chuva.
-Actual 12.5º 
-Máxima de 12.7º  (A ver se passa ainda hoje)
-Mínima de 9.8º


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2009 às 14:31)

por sao martinho do porto, vai alternando o chuvisco com a chuva fraca com alguns periodos sem chuva...
de momento, sigo com 13.4°C.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

Continua o céu encoberto, e algum nevoeiro, mas chuva, _nickles_!

A humidade está alta, nos 79%, e a pressão mentém-se nos 1013 hPa. A temperatura está nos 14,7ºC, sendo que a máxima até ao momento é de *15,1ºC*, e o vento sopra fraco, a 6,5 km/h, de ONO (292º)...


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 14:54)

Chove bem agora  

Já não via chover assim desde o dia 1 deste mês


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

Registo neste momento 13º, céu totalmente encoberto, caem algumas pingas mas nada de relevante. A chuva está a chegar


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 15:07)

Já parou de chover. O pluviómetro não acusou nada.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

Lightning disse:


> Chove bem agora
> 
> Já não via chover assim desde o dia 1 deste mês






Lightning disse:


> Já parou de chover. O pluviómetro não acusou nada.



Posts um pouco contraditórios não?  Ou tens o pluviómetro avariado 

Por aqui já deu para molhar o chão e já pinga nos telhados! Não é nada de especial, mas ao fim de um tão longo jejuar _precipitacional_, é uma alegria  

A temperatura continua a sua descida e registo agora 12,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

Bom, e acabou o jejum, finalmente choveu durante 30 minutos e registei 1 mm


----------



## Minho (28 Fev 2009 às 15:29)

Por Melgaço,

Alguma nebulosidade e muita neblina à mistura... sopra um vento constante de Oeste. A humidade relativa disparou para os 46%, contra os 17% de ontem à mesma hora.

Queda de *6ºC na máxima*, hoje foi de 15.0ºC ontem de 21ºC.


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 15:29)

actioman disse:


> Posts um pouco contraditórios não?  Ou tens o pluviómetro avariado



Sim, tenho de admitir que são posts contraditórios, mas realmente choveu razoavelmente durante 10 minutos e o pluviómetro não acusou nada. Se calhar não foi o suficiente para ele contar... 

Se o Algarvio1980 registou 1 mm de chuva em meia hora, então o problema no meu caso deve de ter sido mesmo esse que acabei de referir: insuficiência de precipitação


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2009 às 15:30)

Neste momento, chove torrencialmente há 5 minutos.


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2009 às 15:42)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento, chove torrencialmente há 5 minutos.



Os primeiros 5 minutos foram de chuva muito intensa. Continua a chover de forma mais moderada mas já deu para formar poças de água. A temperatura baixou de 18 para 13,5, não tenho pluviométro.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 15:48)

Chove de forma moderada aqui em Setúbal  
15,2ºC
85%HR
1012hpa
14,9km/h 
1,1mm


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 15:53)

Acabo de registar mais 1,0mm o que faz o total desde as 0h de 2,1mm 

Continua a chuva 
14,9ºC


----------



## profgeo (28 Fev 2009 às 15:57)

bom dia pessoal. aqui vai uma noticia retirada da NetMadeira, relativamente às últimas chuvadas ocorridas na 5f e 6f passadas aqui na madeira.

Chuva em dia de Fevereiro foi a maior em 40 anos

JORNAL DA MADEIRA - A Entre as 9 horas de quinta e as 9 horas de ontem, o Observatório Meteorológico registou um valor recorde em termos de precipitação diária no Funchal para o mês de Fevereiro.

Segundo conseguimos apurar, junto daquele organismo, durante as 24 horas em causa, a precipitação atingiu os 82,6 milímetros por metro quadrado. Um valor de precipitação diária para o Funchal considerado de anormal tendo em conta que o máximo registado no período entre 1971 e 2000, por exemplo, para o mês de Fevereiro, foi de 67 milímetros.

«Trata-se de um valor superior a qualquer outro ocorrido nos últimos 40 anos, pelo menos, num período de 24 horas», reforçou mesmo João Fernandes, técnico do Observatório.

Os períodos em que a chuva se fez sentir com maior intensidade aconteceram entre as 21 e as 22 horas e depois, entre as 23 e as 00:00 horas.

Ainda assim, o responsável deixou claro que este não constitui um máximo absoluto no que ao Funchal diz respeito já que, por exemplo, em Abril do ano passado, caiu neste mesmo concelho 111 milímetros de precipitação por metro quadrado.

Ainda em relação às 24 horas de quinta e sexta-feira, e em termos absolutos, o Pico do Areeiro foi o local que maior nível de precipitação registou, sendo que os valores subiram até aos 145 milímetros por metro quadrado.

Apesar de, nos últimos dias, ser comum ouvir muita gente afirmar que nuncaviu Inverno tão chuvoso como este, a verdade é que os dados preliminares do Observatório desmentem essa situação. De acordo com os dados ontem fornecidos por João Fernandes, a precipitação acumulada desde Outubro (início do ano hidrológico) até às 9 horas de ontem era inferior, relativamente a anos anteriores.

«Por exemplo, para o Funchal, o valor normal que se deveria ter em termos de precipitação no final de Fevereiro seria de 428,5 milímetros. Neste momento, contando já com a chuva destes últimos dias, estamos com um valor registado de 372,1 milímetros. Ou seja, ainda abaixo do total acumulado. Tem sido um Inverno relativamente seco», complementou mesmo.

No Porto Santo, o dia também foi de chuva, mas mesmo assim, os valores não foram muito significativos, relativamente a anos anteriores. «O total em 24 horas foi de 35,4 milímetros. Em determinados períodos do dia de quinta e na madrugada de sexta, por exemplo, entre as 2 e as 3 horas, cairam 8 milímetros numa hora, o que não é um valor muito baixo», concluiu. 


agora uma pergunta: como podem afirmar que o Inverno na Madeira está a ser seco, "se estamos a 56.4 mm" de atingir os valor normal de 428.5mm no Funchal??? será assim um valor tao dificil de atingir???'


abraços.

P.S. por aqui ceu nublado


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

*3,2mm* chove moderado a forte


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

*4,2mm* e continua a cair forte


----------



## profgeo (28 Fev 2009 às 16:03)

a foto que faz manchete do JORNAL DA MADEIRA . com o titulo: NÃO CHOVIA ASSIM HÁ 40 ANOS


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 16:07)

profgeo disse:


> agora uma pergunta: como podem afirmar que o Inverno na Madeira está a ser seco, "se estamos a 56.4 mm" de atingir os valor normal de 428.5mm no Funchal??? será assim um valor tao dificil de atingir???'
> 
> 
> abraços.
> ...



Tendo em conta que faltam 8h para o final de Fevereiro, e que a previsão apenas aponta para aguaceiros fracos no Funchal, deverá ser muito difícil alcançar esse valor. 

Ou seja, chegam ao final de Fevereiro com ~87% da precipitação acumulada em relação aos valores normais, o que é "relativamente seco". 

Ainda um reparo em relação ao título do jornal.
Não chovia assim, *em Fevereiro*, desde há 40 anos!
Em Abril do ano passado, como o jornal diz, choveu muito mais.
No Areeiro e em 24h choveu 343mm.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 16:09)

Agora abrandou um pouco mas já rendeu desde as 0h 5,3mm dos quais 4,2mm na ultima hora


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 16:10)

Aguaceiro forte agora mesmo!! 
12,0ºC! mínima do dia!
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 16:12)

*6,4mm* tem chuviscado muito não!?


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 16:12)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, tenho de admitir que são posts contraditórios, mas realmente choveu razoavelmente durante 10 minutos e o pluviómetro não acusou nada. Se calhar não foi o suficiente para ele contar...
> 
> Se o Algarvio1980 registou 1 mm de chuva em meia hora, então o problema no meu caso deve de ter sido mesmo esse que acabei de referir: insuficiência de precipitação



Qual é a resolução 1mm? Se assim for está explicado, não chegou a tanto .

Por aqui parou de chover. A temperatura começa a subir, tenho 13,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 16:13)

actioman disse:


> Qual é a resolução 1mm? Se assim for está explicado, não chegou a tanto .
> 
> Por aqui parou de chover. A temperatura começa a subir, tenho 13,2ºC



Sim, a resolução é de 1 mm. 

Pois, deve de ter sido isso...


----------



## profgeo (28 Fev 2009 às 16:18)

!!!!! ok muito obrigado ANDRÉ pela explicação!!!!

tambem reparei nisso

agora chuva fraca por estes lados!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 16:18)

Aqui acabou de passar também um desses aguaceiros "rápidos".
Começou a chover forte, mas rapidamente passou de novo a pingos.
Com a agravante de agora se verem abertas a oeste.

E ao final de 18 dias de secura, eis que o pluviometro volta a acordar.
Vou com 0,8mm. 

Temperatura nos 11,7ºC.


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 16:23)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui acabou de passar também um desses aguaceiros "rápidos".
> Começou a chover forte, mas rapidamente passou de novo a pingos.
> Com a agravante de agora se verem abertas a oeste.
> 
> ...



Aqui no Norte estamos a aguardar pela nossa vez Ainda bem que os resultados estão a dar razão às previsões optimistas, e digo isto sem querer entrar em polémicas, O.K.?


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 16:33)

Por aqui tudo calmo agora, mas durante perto de uma hora foi vela a cair de forma moderada por vezes forte...6,4mm até ao momento nada mau!! 

14,8ºC
85%HR
1012hpa
e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2009 às 16:42)

chuva fraca a manha toda e agora ceu mto nublado ja houve DEA´S no sul
porque é que aqueles pequenos nucleos convectivos nao veem para cá
boas


----------



## RMira (28 Fev 2009 às 16:42)

Boas,

Aqui por cima 14.7ºC.


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2009 às 16:43)

Chove fraco mas persistente em Coimbra. Vento a espaços moderado!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui tudo na mesma, céu nublado, de vez em quando chuvisca mas nada de especial, T.Actual: 15.8ºC; pressão Actual: 1011.7hPa.


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 16:44)

A animação promete continuar


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Fev 2009 às 16:47)

Por aqui apesar da chuva já cair à mais de 3h ainda nada foi contabilizado. Talvez devido a esta ser fraca e muito dispersa. A diferença de temperatura de ontem para hoje é que é de registar, pois ontem por esta hora deveria rondar os 18/19ºC, (pois a máxima foi de 20.6ºC) e neste momento tenho *11.5ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

Já houve registo de descargas no distrito Beja

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

Tem-se estado a desenvolver uma boa célula no Baixo Alentejo.





Houve registo de descargas eléctricas ao inicio da tarde também no Alentejo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 16:56)

Neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2009 às 17:00)

Pela Figueira da Foz, o *Daniel Vilão* relata uma temperatura de 15,5ºC!

Por aqui, tenho 14,9ºC e o céu continua encoberto... Nem uma pinga caiu desde manhã

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,2ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

Situação há cerca de uma hora:







Notam-se bem as células no alentejo (que já foram referidas acima ).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 17:57)

Neste momento não chove mas o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.4ºC
T.Minima: 11.4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

Boa tarde
Por aqui já chuviscou, mas nada que fizesse o pluviómetro cantar.
Tactual 12.4ºC
HR84%
pRESSÃO: 1012.5hPa


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 18:20)

O céu volta a escurecer, volta a ameaçar chover.

Dados actuais:

14,1º
1013 mb
82% HR
Vento fraco, variável.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

Por aqui muitas nuvens lá no cimo do céu, estou com 12.3ºC, nada de mais, vento nulo.


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2009 às 18:30)

boa tarde

hoje pode-se aplicar aos Açores aquela frase que diz que " Nos Açores ocorrem as 4 estações num dia", isto hoje é por demais evidente.

durante a tarde hoje (na zona oeste da ilha terceira) já esteve o céu limpo sem qualquer nuvem, derrepente ficou escuro e a correr uma brisa forte - fazendo lembrar o outono, à cerca de 15 mim choveu granizo e chuva e agora está frio mas o sol entre as nuvens faz lembrar a primavera.

é por isto que gosto de onde vivo!


----------



## kikofra (28 Fev 2009 às 18:33)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=38

esta a chover?


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 18:51)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Neste momento já chove de forma moderada.


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

A precipitação está a deslocar-se de onde para onde?

Agora de noite será que ainda podemos esperar mais precipitação e quem sabe uma ou outra trovoada?


----------



## tclor (28 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

Boa noite, aqui por Loriga alguns chuviscos e 7,2º de temperatura. Hoje o dia até amanheceu com poucas nuvens mas foi-se nublando ao longo da tarde, situação contrastante com as últimas duas semanas, em que o céu esteve sempre pouco nublado ou limpo e as temperaturas andaram pelos 15-17º de máxima.


----------



## amarusp (28 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

Boa noite, 
em Loriga as primeiras gotas caíram ás 18 horas, passaram 40 minutos depois. Deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Fil (28 Fev 2009 às 19:09)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura é de 10,7ºC e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens, muita névoa e mais um incêndio em Montesinho, já perdi a conta a todos os que houve neste final de mês primaveril. A máxima foi de 15,9ºC e a mínima de 3,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Como já era de esperar, aqui nem uma pingas caiu, no entanto o céu esteve nublado o dia todo..
Isso fez, com que ouvesse muita radiação difusão, que me fez elevar a máxima até aos "aldrabados" *16,5ºC* 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,1ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (28 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Boas,

hoje por aqui mínima de 4.8ºC
máxima 15.4ºC

neste momento céu nublado.....mas sem chuva temperatura *10.8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2009 às 19:13)

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC, o céu mantém-se encoberto, e o nevoeiro persiste, sendo que a visibilidade é de cerca de 400m...

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,8ºC/h


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 19:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Neste momento já chove de forma moderada.



É este o tal regime de aguaceiros, aqui cerca de 30 kms do Alandroal, simplesmente não chove . Segundo o IM, caíram entre as 15h e as 17h, 0,2mm.




Fil disse:


> Boas, por aqui a temperatura é de 10,7ºC e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens, muita névoa e mais um incêndio em Montesinho, já perdi a conta a todos os que houve neste final de mês primaveril. A máxima foi de 15,9ºC e a mínima de 3,9ºC.



Esses incêndios são um pouco estranhos com estas condições, não?  Cá para mim têm mãozinha de alguém...

Neste momento, não chove e a temperatura é de 12ºC. A pouca precipitação que tem caído (mais decorativa que outra coisa ), pelo menos deu para molhar o chão por completo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

Boas noitesfinalmente acabou o jejum!

Apôs quase dois dias de ausência,cá estou eu novamente aqui pelo meu estáminé,por aqui vai caindo desde as 16h e ainda continua,mas sempre em forma de aguaceiros fracos,até ao momento 1.0mm.

Dados actuais 10.3ºc,pressão 1012.3hpa com 92%hr.


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 20:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas noitesfinalmente acabou o jejum!



Pois aqui no Porto ainda não caiu nada que se visse, apenas uns ameaços Talvez para permitir daqui a pouco um bom jogo


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 20:25)

Dados actuais:

13,5º
81% HR
1014 mb
Vento fraco

Céu muito nublado. Não me parece que hoje chova mais.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

*Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*

Céu nublado e 10,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

1,5ºC / 15,1ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Fev 2009 às 21:14)

por aqui as nuvens chgaram por volta das 14horas e a temperatura tambem tem vindo a descer ..

boa noite 
miguel moura


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2009 às 21:35)

Depois de uma máxima de 15,4º, segue com 11,4º e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2009 às 21:37)

actioman disse:


> Esses incêndios são um pouco estranhos com estas condições, não?  Cá para mim têm mãozinha de alguém...



A maioria são efectuados por pastores para renovação de pastos ou caçadores para encaminhar caça para locais fora de reservas.

Poderão existir também os chamados fogos controlados que servem de estudo dos comportamentos de incêndios.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 21:45)

Noite bem "regada" pelo interior do Alentejo, com alguns locais a acumular cerca de 10 mm de precipitação numa hora:






CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia2009


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Noite bem "regada" pelo interior do Alentejo, com alguns locais a acumular cerca de 10 mm de precipitação numa hora:



10 mm por hora ?? só se na zona de Évora.

Por aqui tudo calminho, parece uma noite de Verão há moda antiga, não fosse o facto de tarem 11.7ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 22:08)

O dia de hoje até agora foi caracterizado por uns meros aguaceiros fracos, chuviscos, que nem deram para registar nada


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

Por aqui vou agora com 13,4ºC, 85%HR, 1014hpa...

Precipitação total hoje de *6,4mm*  nada mau


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Agora sim chove a bom chover!  






Não é nada por ai além, mas é chuva a sério! Acho que mais de 1mm certamente. Vou esperar pelos registos da EMA de Elvas, isto se não deixar de transmitir dados .

A temperatura continua a sua descida. registo agora 10,3ºC, que é a mínima do dia!


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 22:15)

Parece que se dirige algo para aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2009 às 22:19)

Cheguei agora mesmo de Aveiro, onde tive *11,5 ºC* pelas 18:30h.
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos e constantes pela Beira Litoral, com máximas entre os 14 e os 15 ºC.


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado
11,2ºC
89%HR
1022hpa
velocidade média do vento 6km/h de S

Hoje:
Mínima 11ºC
Máxima 15,5ºC
UV Máx. 4
Precip. 14,1mm
Rajada máx. 17km/h


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

actioman disse:


> Agora sim chove a bom chover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Então para quando uma estação completa ai por casa com registo de precipitação e vento?
Pelo aspecto da foto, e a se manter por algum tempo deverá marcar concerteza mais de 1mm...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

O céu está agora muito nublado, e já não há nevoeiro. A temperatura vai descendo lenatmente, rondando os 11ºC actualmente!

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (315º)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

Boa noite!

Por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros alternando com periodos de boas abertas.

Tmin - 12,5ºC
Tmax - 18,3ºC

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 28 de Fevereiro de 2009 21:31:21

Temperature (°C):
Current          12,6
Trend (per hour) -0,8
Average today    14,9
Wind chill       12,6
Heat index       12,6
Dew Point        6,0
Rel Humidity     65%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     7,2 WNW
Average Speed    6,6 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,8
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 240,9
Total this year  322,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1031,9
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:13,1ºC
Máxima.16,7ºC

Precipitação total: 6,4mm


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

*28/02/2009*

T. Mínima: 8.2º
T. Máxima: 12.8º

T. Actual: 10.4º

Céu carregado. 
Chuva..... Zero.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

E por aqui a chuva não dá treguas, com a ocorrência de aguaceiros moderados a fortes.





CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia 2009

Dados meteorológicos do Redondo


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Gerofil disse:


> E por aqui a chuva não dá treguas, com a ocorrência de aguaceiros moderados a fortes.



Pois ainda bem, aí a chuva nunca é demais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 22:49)

Boa Noite

Por aqui pelas 18:20h até ás 18:45h caiu um aguaceiro moderado, neste momento estão 13.2ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

Temperatura a subir, estando neste momento 11,6º... bom prenúncio.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

bom, meus caros, despeço-me de fevereiro, em s. martinho do porto, com ceu muito nublado, com 12.1°C.
extremos do dia:
9.3°C
14.5°C
Ate amanhã!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

Boas,por aqui vamos com céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 9.3ºc,pressão 1013.2hpa e 90%hr.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Rog disse:


> Então para quando uma estação completa ai por casa com registo de precipitação e vento?
> Pelo aspecto da foto, e a se manter por algum tempo deverá marcar concerteza mais de 1mm...



Tens toda a razão 

Espero que no final deste ano ou principio do seguinte . Prefiro esperar para comprar uma Davis Vantage Pro2, vamos ver se o consigo .

Neste momento a chuva é mais fraca, mas continua a cair . A temperatura mantém-se estável a rondar os 10ºC. A HR é de 95%.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Extremos do dia:

*Mín. 8.1ºC
Máx. 15.8ºC
Raj. máx. 19.4km/h
Prec. 0.0mm* (apesar de ter chovido durante algum tempo, não deve ter sido em quantidade suficiente para registo.)

Por agora sigo com:

*Céu muito nublado.
T: 9.0ºC
HR: 93%
V:3.6km/h
P: 1019hPa*

Bem, faço já um resumo do mês de Fevereiro que está prestes a findar.

Foi um mês escasso em precipitação (56.3mm), tendo esta se registado no inicio do mês. Houve também no dia 6 um episódio de neve, apesar de não ser muito significativo, mas como é raro, é sempre de assinalar. Depois o AA regressou em força e brindou com uns espectaculares dias de sol e poucas ou nenhumas nuvens, dias amenos, mas alguns com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.

A mínima do mês foi de *0.5ºC* (dia 7) e a máxima de *20.6ºC* (dia 27), quanto à rajada máxima registada foi de *44.6km/h* (dia 6)


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Boas, por Bragança 8,9ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 00:14)

_Extremos do dia 28.Fevereiro.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *16,5ºC* (aldrabada pela radiação difusa, mas...) 
Temp. Minima: *10,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 00:16)

Por cá, mínima de 11.5ºC e máxima de 14.3ºC  dia de muitas nuvens altas, e um chuvisco de 30 segundos.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2009 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 16,6ºC
TMin: 12,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Mínima:* 11,5ºC _(01:17)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 65% _(00:04)_
*Humidade Máxima:* 84% _(23:14)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1013 hPa _(03:29)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1015 hPa _(00:00)_

*Vento Máximo:* 22,3 km/h de ONO [292º] _(20:32)_


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2009 às 03:25)

actioman disse:


> (...)
> 
> Não é nada por ai além, mas é chuva a sério! Acho que mais de 1mm certamente. Vou esperar pelos registos da EMA de Elvas, isto se não deixar de transmitir dados .
> (...)



Ora cito-me a mim mesmo apenas para confirmar que a EMA do nosso IM registou 1,5ºC entre as 22h e as 23h.  







*Extremos do dia 28FEV2009*

Temp. Máx: 14,9ºC
Temp. Mín: 10,1ºC

Dia marcado pela mudança de estado de tempo, passando a predominar os aguaceiros. Aguaceiros estes que se tornaram mais intensos ao final do dia. A EMA de Elvas do IM registou um total de 2,1mm de precipitação.
Na zona onde me encontro, a uns bons 5 km da referida EMA, a precipitação não terá diferido desta. Não foi nada por aí além, se comparado com o Redondo (EMA do colega kraliv) que registou 9,4mm ou com a EMA Avis do IM que registou 9,3 mm. Mas o regime de aguaceiros é assim mesmo, tipo lotaria. .


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 10:42)

actioman disse:


> Ora cito-me a mim mesmo apenas para confirmar que a EMA do nosso IM registou *1,5ºC* entre as 22h e as 23h.



Um lapso Actioman!






Não são 1,5ºC entre as 22h e  as 23h... mas sim, *1.5mm* entre as 22h e as 23h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 11:12)

Temperaturas dos dias 27,28/02/09.

Dia 27- 8.3/19.9ºc

Dia 28-8.5/18.5ºc precipitação 1.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

*Extremos do último dia de Fevereiro:*

Tmin: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC
Precipitação: 0,8mm

Ao final de 18 dias, o pluviometro voltou a acordar. Embora a precipitação nem tenha chegado a 1mm. 

Esperemos por melhores ocasiões em Março!


----------

